# *** I spy Celebrities in CLs! Post pix here ***



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread for reference

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebrities-in-their-louboutins-528068.html


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Klum


----------



## sunshinequeen

Emma Watson in Miss Butterfly


----------



## Canarybling

Heidi's dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## Hanna_M

Now that is one incredible outfit. I WANT!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


----------



## jancedtif

Minus those dumb earrings and that semi bad (as in horrible) hair cut, this is the *best* I seen Rihanna  look in a long, long time.


----------



## cindy74

wow heidi 's dress is really short


----------



## loash

Kim Kardashian














Noureen DeWulf


----------



## LornaLou

> 5elle -
> I would never have said Ashley has a well-rounded collection (I'm not a fan of her personal style) but looking at her closet I realise that she really does have a diverse collection. Want them all please!



Yeah, she does have a great collection and from that photo it looks like a lot are missing. I know I've seen her in a lot more than she has on display, including knee high boots and ankle boots  I love her collection!


----------



## BagLover21

Not a fan of Kim's look in that pic. I LOVE Rihanna's!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Elisa Sednaoui in Volnay


----------



## cl addict

BagLover21 said:


> Not a fan of Kim's look in that pic. I LOVE Rihanna's!


 
I agree about Kim. Not to mention, I'm not really a fan of those shoes on her in general. She wears them all the time, and they make her feet look so tiny & short...


----------



## po0hping

sunshinequeen said:


> Emma Watson in Miss Butterfly



she's looks fantastic.  Hermione Granger is all grown up.


----------



## alyssa08

yeah I thought it was endearing at first that kim wore her altis so much but now I just wanna see her branch out and try something different.


----------



## PANda_USC

*rihanna* is looking so fabulous! The whole outfit is just spectacular!


----------



## 5elle

alyssa08 said:


> yeah I thought it was endearing at first that kim wore her altis so much but now I just wanna see her branch out and try something different.



You can't tell by the photo but in the one where she's in a skirt those are Big Kiss pumps. I'm still on the fence about whether I like them or not.


----------



## Marrion

Sex and the city-2 premiere


----------



## loash

*Dita Von Teese






*


----------



## clothingguru

CAN ANY ONE *ID SARAH JESSICA-PARKERS CREAM DRESS*?!!!!!! TIA



Marrion said:


> Sex and the city-2 premiere


----------



## justkell

Alicia Keys


----------



## immashoesaddict

OH Dear ALicia...... You have HAWT shoes..not so much on the dress...


----------



## rdgldy

You don't think it's understated enought,* imma*??


----------



## immashoesaddict

OK ..THE DRESS IS FUGLY ALICIA ..get a new stylist! lol


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Did you ladies hear that Alicia Keys is pregnant? Maybe that explains that hot mess of a dress.....not her finest look!

Kristen Davis is stunningly gorgeous. LOVE that pink dress. Perfection!


----------



## carlinha

alicia keys needs smaller shoes


----------



## PANda_USC

*alicia*, thank you for modeling these shoes...I wanted pigalilis but hm..they don't look as nice as I thought they would..


----------



## Canarybling

Rhianna looks great I love her dress! I want is it Alexander Wang?? 
Kristian is amazing I hope I look that fantastic at her age! I love her pink dress too


----------



## woody

Love Dita's shoes but I don't get stockings with open toe shoes. Do I need to get out more?


----------



## Marrion

Paris Hilton


----------



## Marrion

woody said:


> Love Dita's shoes but I don't get stockings with open toe shoes. Do I need to get out more?



I don't get it too, but everybody wear like this, so i think it is already normal. And sometimes black stockings looks ok with black open toe shoes.


----------



## Nico3327

*CG* - the dress is by Versace.  Not sure what season though.



clothingguru said:


> CAN ANY ONE *ID SARAH JESSICA-PARKERS CREAM DRESS*?!!!!!! TIA


----------



## *Magdalena*

Canarybling said:


> Rhianna looks great I love her dress! I want is it Alexander Wang??
> Kristian is amazing I hope I look that fantastic at her age! I love her pink dress too


 
the dress Rihanna is wearing is by Carven.


----------



## kett

loash said:


> *Dita Von Teese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What style is this?


----------



## Learned HandBag

loash said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noureen DeWulf



What style is KK wearing? Those look like non-patent rolandos ?


----------



## Learned HandBag

justkell said:


> Alicia Keys




Agreed.  I wish she'd gone with a simple dress with such an amazing shoe.


----------



## nillacobain

Learned HandBag said:


> What style is KK wearing? Those look like non-patent rolandos ?


 
She's wearing Alti pumps, 160 I believe.


----------



## Learned HandBag

nillacobain said:


> She's wearing Alti pumps, 160 I believe.



Ah, yeah she is. Good call. Thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

Thanks so much *NICO*! I know im trying to figure out where or IF i could ever find it. Probably no  Oh well.


----------



## Marrion

Kim


----------



## elfgirl

kett said:


> What style is this?



They look like black satin Greissimo Mules, which makes them an SO, I'd guess.


----------



## mal

^^ I believe CL LV has them


----------



## Elise499

elfgirl said:


> They look like black satin Greissimo Mules, which makes them an SO, I'd guess.



I think they are Youpla


----------



## elfgirl

mal said:


> ^^ I believe CL LV has them



Oooooh. I didn't need to know that. 



Elise499 said:


> I think they are Youpla



Thank you, *Elise*!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Audrina Patridge


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## Learned HandBag

I tend to think audrina is a pretty girl, but those jeans don't fit on her. 



sunshinequeen said:


> Audrina Patridge


----------



## legaldiva

I don't like the cork with grey jeans.


----------



## clothingguru

I might be the only one with this opinion...but i personally LOVE everything about Audrina's outfit!!!! I love the light jeans and that top and the cork! 
Thats just MO tho


----------



## AriCakes

*Clothingguru*, I agree. I think she looks adorable! I wish I could pull off an outfit like that.


----------



## Marrion

Adriana Lima


----------



## elfgirl

clothingguru said:


> I might be the only one with this opinion...but i personally LOVE everything about Audrina's outfit!!!! I love the light jeans and that top and the cork!
> Thats just MO tho



I agree. I like it, too!  It looks casual and summery (and I'm jealous of her tan).


----------



## strsusc

Rhianna in python boots


----------



## cindy74

one more pic from adriana lima


----------



## clothingguru

*aricakes*: You totally could pull off an outfit like that silly!!!! 
*Elf*: I know! I want her tan too! The winter months have bleached me!


----------



## roussel

Is Adriana wearing nude ron rons or decolletes?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^decollete


----------



## JetSetGo!

clothingguru said:


> I might be the only one with this opinion...but i personally LOVE everything about Audrina's outfit!!!! I love the light jeans and that top and the cork!
> Thats just MO tho



me too!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I like Audrina's outfit too


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## Nieners

These are some CLs, right?


----------



## legaldiva

^ They look like Pigalles with that straight heel.

Rihanna--I get that you're trendy, but harem pants? Really?  With your hips?


----------



## carlinha

Nieners said:


> These are some CLs, right?



HOLY CRAP dita looks AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## loash

Miley Cyrus


----------



## cts900

Nieners said:


>



She just cannot go wrong in my eyes.  Ever.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## FullyLoaded

Miley's/VB's boots are so hot!


----------



## janelovesyou

Ardriana Lima


----------



## eggpudding

FullyLoaded said:


> Miley's/VB's boots are so hot!



ITA  I NEED THEM.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Catrall and Kristin Davis


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## JuneHawk

loash said:


> Miley Cyrus




She is too young for those shoes.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Catrall and Kristin Davis


 
OMG they all look AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## loash

another pic


----------



## KlassicKouture

JuneHawk said:


> She is too young for those shoes.


 
Exactly! Which is why she needs to hand 'em over to me!!


----------



## Bitstuff

loash said:


> another pic




Ooooh! Can anyone ID SJP's dress? A girl can dream!


----------



## Elise499

SJP's dress is Vivienne Westwood 

http://www.style.com/slideshows/2010/fashionshows/F2010RTW/VWESTWOOD/RUNWAY/00500m.jpg


----------



## Bitstuff

Thanks, Elise! Much appreciated.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Zoe Saldana


 



Courteney Cox


----------



## sunshinequeen

Debra Messing


----------



## sassyphoenix

^^^Eww Debra Messing's toe is hanging out of her Differas.  Not cute!!  On the other hand, Saldana looks amazing.


----------



## CelticLuv

sunshinequeen said:


> Debra Messing



Holy Overhanging Toes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

is Deborah related to Kristen C - with all that toe hangover!  her dress is beautiful, hair perfect, makeup flawless...


----------



## jancedtif

^Exactly!  Everything's perfect except for those shoes!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those toes look scary!! EEKK!


----------



## jeshika

Zoe Saldana looks AMAZING. love the dress and the shoes!


----------



## mal

I can't even say how much I love Zoe's outfit


----------



## PANda_USC

*zoe*, :: swoons::, lovin' those madame butterfly booties!

*debra messing*, oh no, the toes are fleeing!


----------



## legaldiva

Age aside, why on Earth did anyone let Miley tuck her skinny jeans haphazardly into those hideous peeptoe extreme platform booties?


----------



## cookiepieface

Heidi Klum in the new Clou Noeud
img.skitch.com/20100603-q98n29ipufay976x4d21ksckkh.jpg

img.skitch.com/20100603-cttbbs54i53cg4urc7wpguyte4.jpg
Credit: NYmag & Fame Pictures

Hope the pics show up


----------



## louboutinlawyer

PANda_USC said:


> *debra messing*, oh no, the toes are fleeing!



LOL!! Fleeing!! I love it!! Soooo unattractive, yikes!

LOVE Zoe Saldana. she's too gorgeous, I can't take it!


----------



## elfgirl

Zoe carries off the Madame Butterfly much better than Emma Watson did.  But Zoe is pretty much made of awesome, anyway.


----------



## nillacobain

Dita tweeted (sp?) this:


> Meeting this morning with Christian Louboutin in Paris for new custom-made burlesque show shoes...maximum height, maximum glamour!





> Ooh la la! http://twitpic.com/1tivz7



http://twitpic.com/1tivz7


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^those are soooo sexy


----------



## sassyphoenix

^^^Ditto!!


----------



## Bradysmum

Is it possible that Debra Messing's shoes were borrowed by a stylist?  Perhaps they could only get a size smaller?


----------



## jancedtif

^Not sure, but either way, she should have gone with a different shoe!


----------



## loash

kelly brook







Soleil Moon Frye


----------



## creighbaby

mal said:


> I can't even say how much I love Zoe's outfit



I know! The entire outfit is an A-plus.



elfgirl said:


> Zoe carries off the Madame Butterfly much better than Emma Watson did. *But Zoe is pretty much made of awesome,* anyway.



totally agree.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Rihanna


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like Miley's outfit, minus the bracelet its a cute look. 

I really love Zoe Saldana's red carpet style, she always gets it right. The Madame Butterfly looks great on her. 

I wish my legs were as long as Rihanna's


----------



## BagLover21

OMG Punky Brewster looks awesome!

Also really like Miley's outfit and Zoe is flawless. LOVE.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

BagLover21 said:


> OMG Punky Brewster looks awesome!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Not sure if this one has been posted

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (VS model & Megan Fox's replacement in T3)


----------



## cts900

^^I really like that dress.


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> ^^I really like that dress.



i like that dress too but im not sure how it goes with the shoes and the bag.


----------



## cts900

^^ita!


----------



## Marrion

it girl Tatiana Franchuk


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kourtney Kardashian in Miss Clichy


----------



## sunshinequeen

AnnaLynne McCord in Fetilo


----------



## sunshinequeen

more of AnnaLynne McCord in Fetilo and Rachel McCord in Miss Cha Cha


----------



## needloub

^^She loves that style of shoe!  Wasn't she photographed wearing the nude as well?


----------



## sunshinequeen

Ms World USA 2008 Lane Lindell


----------



## sunshinequeen

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in Fifre Boots


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love Kourtney Kardashian!  She looks so cute!


----------



## compulsive

I love the white Miss Cha Cha's but not with that outfit! They look like they'd be an amazing wedding shoe


----------



## *Magdalena*

sunshinequeen said:


> Zoe Saldana
> 
> 
> http://img689.imageshack.us/i/80417471.jpg/
> 
> Courteney Cox
> http://img717.imageshack.us/i/57649730.jpg/


 
Perfection!!! I so need this dress....and the shoes!!!


----------



## danysedai

Not a celebrity but this woman who was fired from Citibank for allegedly being too hot,showed her pictures of herself wearing her work outfits and there are 2 pairs of louboutins in the slideshow

http://www.villagevoice.com/slideshow/too-hot-for-citibank--30014985/24/

simples?
there is another picture in python louboutins but somehow the shape of them strikes me as odd,don't know if it is the angle.


----------



## mishybelle

Is it just me, or does Miley's hand look really pale, wrinkly and plump for her size/age?



loash said:


> Miley Cyrus


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian (clutch)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

danysedai said:


> Not a celebrity but this woman who was fired from Citibank for allegedly being too hot,showed her pictures of herself wearing her work outfits and there are 2 pairs of louboutins in the slideshow
> 
> http://www.villagevoice.com/slideshow/too-hot-for-citibank--30014985/24/
> 
> simples?
> there is another picture in python louboutins but somehow the shape of them strikes me as odd,don't know if it is the angle.


 
I read about this today!


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I read about this today!



i did too and i call bull****!!!!


----------



## cl addict

^ agreed!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

danysedai said:


> Not a celebrity but this woman who was fired from Citibank for allegedly being too hot,showed her pictures of herself wearing her work outfits and there are 2 pairs of louboutins in the slideshow
> 
> http://www.villagevoice.com/slideshow/too-hot-for-citibank--30014985/24/
> 
> simples?
> there is another picture in python louboutins but somehow the shape of them strikes me as odd,don't know if it is the angle.



Too hot...what will they think of next!! LOL...lawsuits like this will keep us legal ladies in our louboutins....:lolots:

Nice style, though!! Interesting article  Thanks for posting!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

mishybelle said:


> Is it just me, or does Miley's hand look really pale, wrinkly and plump for her size/age?



Mishy, that's so funny! I didn't notice, but you're right...it looks kind of prune-y...weird!


----------



## moozieblinks

Learned HandBag said:


> I tend to think audrina is a pretty girl, but those jeans don't fit on her.


 

Can anyone ID her outfit?


----------



## jen 2 o

Maybe Miley had an earlier competition to see who could keep their hand in a bucket of ice water the longest?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Too hot for Citibank, because she dresses fabulously?   Maybe I need to tone it down before I become "too hot" for the law firm.   So crazy.


----------



## Suzanelk

danysedai said:


> Not a celebrity but this woman who was fired from Citibank for allegedly being too hot,showed her pictures of herself wearing her work outfits and there are 2 pairs of louboutins in the slideshow
> 
> http://www.villagevoice.com/slideshow/too-hot-for-citibank--30014985/24/
> 
> simples?
> there is another picture in python louboutins but somehow the shape of them strikes me as odd,don't know if it is the angle.



I actually believe there may be some truth to this, not necessarily in this woman's situation, but in general. I once got reprimanded at a conservative law firm I worked at for my outfits being too "fitted". Interestingly enough, I always wore full business suits with the skirt down to just above the knee and nothing was tight at all. Trust me, I was not inappropriate at all.... 

Anyways, I have digressed.... back to shoes


----------



## jancedtif

She was told she couldn't wear turtlenecks?  How ridiculous!  Men are stupid!  May this woman get her money and may these idiots be fired!


----------



## indypup

compulsive said:


> I love the white Miss Cha Cha's but not with that outfit! They look like they'd be an amazing wedding shoe


 
I was thinking the same thing! 

Dang it, I want a pair!


----------



## JetSetGo!

:back2topic:


----------



## sunshinequeen

Marisa Miller in Rolando


----------



## sunshinequeen

Jennifer Love Hewitt in Coussin


----------



## sunshinequeen

Keri Hilson


----------



## sunshinequeen

La La Vazquez in Jeannette


----------



## nillacobain

sunshinequeen said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt in Coussin


 
I really don't like the Coussins on. I think they are very narrow and when you have them on it looks like the upper part is so much wider than the platform. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## elfgirl

nillacobain said:


> I really don't like the Coussins on. I think they are very narrow and when you have them on it looks like the upper part is so much wider than the platform. Maybe it's just me though.



It's not just you.  The Zigounette is the same way, but I hadn't noticed until I got mine yesterday.  The thing is, unless you happen to see them at just the right angle, you can't tell.  It does feel weird when you're wearing them, though.


----------



## kohckamyxa

Victoria
http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/startracks/100621/victoria-beckham.jpg


----------



## cindy74

I dont like the coussins either but jeniffer sure looks good


----------



## loash

more of marisa miller

















AnnaLynne McCord











jennifer love hewitt from back side


----------



## madamelizaking

I Spy.... PIGALILI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Why Alicia why?


----------



## carlinha

^GASP   WHAT IS THAT?!??!?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## elfgirl

It's like some grandmother's Easter corsage mutated and attacked her body.   :weird:

Nice shoes?


----------



## LornaLou

Here is a close up pic of Zoe's madame butterfly booties, gosh I love them


----------



## FullyLoaded

Marisa Miller- D-D-D-D-Da#n!


----------



## needloub

It's almost like Marisa squeezed her toes into her Rolandos...they don't look so good!


----------



## loash

Paris Hilton







Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sandra Bullock
Sorry I couldn't find a better pic, I think they are Biancas but if someone can let me know the color and material that would be great


----------



## surlygirl

*dezy *- I think they are the newer thick heeled Bianca pump, but I can't think of the style name. can't find a side pic, but I saw the heel when she was walking on stage. they look amazing on  her!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *surly, *what ever they are I need to know because I LOVE them! she looked amazing!!!


----------



## surlygirl

here's a pic of the black suede, but can't find the style name. it's on page 5 of the new fall CL thread.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you


----------



## CMP86

^^Those are the bibi.


----------



## surlygirl

your welcome, *dez*! we need to know what we want, right?! 

thanks, *cmp*!


----------



## CMP86

Here's the lookbook pic.


----------



## carlinha

wow, paris hilton looks amazing.  she's looking better these days....

and i would KILL for marisa miller's body.  but that's why i don't do rolandos, cuz my long toes look mangled like that in the toebox also.


----------



## yousofine

Not very often I can post something here.
But today I've got a picture of the danish crown princess loosing her one shoe in a visit in US.

She's so cute!


----------



## elfgirl

^^ I love her look!  That hat is TDF!  (Yes, yes. I'm one of _those_ women who wishes we still wore hats and gloves all the time. )


----------



## regeens

LOL. The Aussies here would love those photos of Princess Mary. She's so adorable!


----------



## yousofine

regeens said:


> LOL. The Aussies here would love those photos of Princess Mary. She's so adorable!



Oh yeah! Forgot she's from Tasmania  So I'm not the only one here knowing who Mary is.

Her husband is standing in the back


----------



## BagLover21

Sandra was a force last night. So classy and lighthearted. And those shoes with that dress were amazing.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

yousofine said:


>


 
I love her ENTIRE outfit!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks girls! They look like a light grey, I must find these!


----------



## lilflobowl

Victoria Beckham is looking good! I have to say though I think her second son is the best looking just based on those pictures.


----------



## LornaLou

Wow I love Victoria's dress! It's gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Marrion

more on Paris


----------



## Bjoy521

Alexandra Burke


----------



## jancedtif

^She's a cutie!  And I don't mind that beige-y nude on her either!


----------



## elfgirl

jancedtif said:


> ^She's a cutie!  And I don't mind that beige-y nude on her either!



I agree! I like it!


----------



## karwood

I am definitely NOT a fan of the Alta Bouton. 



LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


----------



## Bjoy521

Amber Rose


----------



## karwood

WOW!!!!! Love it! 



sunshinequeen said:


> Zoe Saldana
> 
> 
> http://img689.imageshack.us/i/80417471.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://img717.imageshack.us/i/57649730.jpg/


----------



## mal

yousofine said:


> Not very often I can post something here.
> But today I've got a picture of the danish crown princess loosing her one shoe in a visit in US.
> 
> She's so cute!


I totally agree, *Elf!*


----------



## Marrion

Sarah


----------



## Bjoy521

Bjoy521 said:


> Amber Rose


I forgot to write...she's not a celeb but was Kanye's gf.


----------



## BellaShoes

Marrion said:


> Sarah



OHHH EMMMM GEEEEEE,


----------



## brintee

She is freakin' tiny! 



Marrion said:


> Sarah


----------



## TwiggyStar

Marrion said:


> Sarah



Hehe, glad to see celebs suffer from tan lines too!


----------



## Marrion

Paris and N


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Nereavi

Maggie Grace


----------



## jancedtif

^I wish her dress was about 3 inches longer, but she does look fabulous!  Which CLs are those?  TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

^They look like the ones from for Marchesa.


----------



## karwood

Rachel Weisz.  Not 100% certain, but I think she is wearing Fifi:


----------



## karwood

nillacobain said:


> ^They look like the ones from for Marchesa.


 
You are right. These were for exclusively for the Marchesa runway show.


----------



## karwood

Molly Sims wearing Titi:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> You are right. These were for exclusively for the Marchesa runway show.


 
They are stunning!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Hana Soukupova


----------



## Dukeprincess

Marrion said:


> Paris and N


 
Are Nicky's shoes CLs?  WANT!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Joan Smalls in Fernando


----------



## Marrion

Zhanna Friske


----------



## Marrion

Paris


----------



## Marrion

Dukeprincess said:


> Are Nicky's shoes CLs?  WANT!


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Bjoy521

Alexis Bledel


----------



## elfgirl

Bjoy521 said:


> Christina Aguilera



Yay, Christina, rocking the McQueen leggings!


----------



## nillacobain

Bjoy521 said:


> Alexis Bledel


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sunshinequeen said:


> Hana Soukupova



Can anyone tell me what style she's wearing?


----------



## carlinha

^those are Canon... they haven't come out yet


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^Thanks  I didn't recognize them so I figured they must be from the new season.


----------



## BellaShoes

LOVE The McQ leggings!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> ^those are Canon... they haven't come out yet


 
I don't think these  *Canon* will be  available in the boutiques or anywhere, since these were also exclusive designed for a runway show (Marchesa). However, the *Canonita*, which is similar to this style but without the platform will be available in the boutiques and possibly in other stores.

Pic by posted originally by *clothingguro.*


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ awwwww, bummer.


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ awwwww, bummer.


 
I agree


----------



## ikaesmallz

God I really love how VB always looks so poised when walking in her heels no matter how tall they are! It's like she never struggles with them!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood and surly*, super bummed about the canons..


----------



## Jahpson

great photos!


----------



## Marrion

model Carmen Electra


----------



## Marrion

actress Alexis Bledel


----------



## Marrion

girlfriend of Simon Spurr


----------



## Marrion

Doutzen in Pigalle 120 nude


----------



## mal

OMFG @ Doutzen! I've said it before, *Marrion*- you have my favorite celeb photos


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I don't think these  *Canon* will be  available in the boutiques or anywhere, since these were also exclusive designed for a runway show (Marchesa). However, the *Canonita*, which is similar to this style but without the platform will be available in the boutiques and possibly in other stores.



FOR SURE the canon is coming out!!!!!!  my SAs have told me so...

for example.... black/gold chiffon canon 140 

not 100% sure on other colorways yet... but unless it is cancelled at the last minute, or the SAs are lying to me, it is coming.


----------



## 5elle

^^ That is awesome news!


----------



## loash

Taylor Swift


----------



## po0hping

I don't have a picture, but I was watching Lady Gaga's new video Alejandro and I am almost 100% sure she is wearing Biglips during scene where she is dancing and grinding on the guy on the bed.  I'm trying to find a screencap.


----------



## wutevz101

taylor swift looks amazing!


----------



## alyssa08

those shoes are owning taylor. the first straps on the shoe sit really low on the toes, if you kwim. it looks odd :/


----------



## clothingguru

^ ya i hear ya


----------



## ochie

what's  the name of the shoes that taylor swift is wearing?


----------



## alyssa08

amber


----------



## nillacobain

loash said:


> Taylor Swift


 
I want to be a country singer in my next life (and I don't even like country music!!) - OMG, those CLs are amazing!


----------



## ochie

*alyssa-* Thanks! do you know how much are they?


----------



## CelticLuv

Taylor Swift looks great and perfectly polished! Her hair looks beautiful straight and I love how the buckles on the straps of her dress tie into the buckled shoes. Love her look!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Katherine Heigl in Lady Page


----------



## sunshinequeen

Christina Aguilera in Calypso


----------



## sassyphoenix

OMG I love these!! I'm so not a strappy sandals kinda gal but these are hot.  Is that croc on the heel? 



loash said:


> Taylor Swift


----------



## Bradysmum

I  those shoes


----------



## needloub

Taylor's shoes are beautiful, but her toes...not so much....


----------



## mal

Katherine looks amazing with dark hair, and the LPs!


----------



## compulsive

^ Agreed! I'm her shoe twin 

Don't let *naked* see that pic of the Calypsos!


----------



## sara999

katherine looks like a train wreck!!!







more of xtina


----------



## babysweetums

christinas really CLing it up during her promotional tour in NY =)


----------



## needloub

I can't wait to see Behind the Music with Christina this Sunday and then her tv concert afterwards.  The girl has some great style!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

compulsive said:


> ^ Agreed! I'm her shoe twin
> 
> Don't let *naked* see that pic of the Calypsos!


 
Too late :cry:


----------



## mal

compulsive said:


> ^ Agreed! I'm her shoe twin


then you are mine as well...   or at least cousin!


----------



## alyssa08

*ochi*, I'm not sure of the price. there's a strass version and the price is somewhere in the new CLs chat thread. those do have croc so who knows how much they are. I don't recall if they are coming in a single material.

katherine...  she looks a lil crazy. love the outfit though.


----------



## robos89

Christina wore some gorgeous strass on Regis and Kelly today!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPQf58rQl0


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loash said:


> Taylor Swift


 
I love this entire outfit! Those CLs are yummy!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

YAY for Taylor!  I  TS.


----------



## Marrion

it girl Marina Surkis


----------



## loash

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## LavenderIce

Cassie


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe & Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## roussel

I love the Kardashians!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## LavenderIce

Kellie Pickler


----------



## creighbaby

sassyphoenix said:


> OMG I love these!! I'm so not a strappy sandals kinda gal but these are hot.  Is that croc on the heel?
> 
> 
> 
> loash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little toe looks like it is about to make a break for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## dreachick2384

that's a hot shoe!


----------



## madamelizaking

LMAO Creighbaby- your avatar is CRACKING me up!!!


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe & Kourtney Kardashian



what the heck are they doing


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^I love Kourtney's dress-she looks adorable....unfortunately, I cant say the same for Khloe. that dress is so NOT flattering.


----------



## Marrion

more on Victoria


----------



## Marrion

mal said:


> *Marrion*- you have my favorite celeb photos



tnks i am glad


----------



## elfgirl

Marrion said:


> more on Victoria



I love this pic of her in line at the Burger King beyond reason.  I think I just love that she's going through the line with her kids instead of sending someone else to go get it.


----------



## jen 2 o

I agree!  She makes me want some Burger King now!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Katy Perry


----------



## jen 2 o

^^^ OK, not quite WANT.  No cheeseburgers for me until AFTER this weekend's mischief in Vegas.  =)

And Katy Perry is doing a lot better after her most recent getups!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian


----------



## JuneHawk

Katy needs to wear skin toned bras!


----------



## jen 2 o

Kourtney is adorable!  And that nude looks perfect on Khloe... but again with the super tight dress, though??


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Klum


----------



## JuneHawk

Oh Heidi....you look like the jungle barfed on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heidi - head to toe animal print is not cute.  Choose one and stick with it!


----------



## jen 2 o

lulz!  She's wearing just about three too many leopard pieces.


----------



## loash

Paris Hilton







Leelee Sobieski


----------



## Nico3327

^Leelee's outfit is not doing those shoes justice.


----------



## siserilla

The depressed on her face isn't doing the shoes justice either.


----------



## guccigal07

If anyone can pull off all leopard its Heidi


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Heidi


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison


----------



## LavenderIce

Hilary Duff


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Not sure if Monica was posted -- she sang at the NBA game this week.


----------



## guccigal07

the more I see those nude spikes...the more I loves


----------



## DC-Cutie

leave it to Holly Madison to cheapen CLs...  she's giving Paris Hilton a run for her money


----------



## surlygirl

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Not sure if Monica was posted -- she sang at the NBA game this week.



Monica also tweeted that someone offered to buy those shoes off of her feet! She responded, "what am I supposed to wear home??!!"


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff


 
Ummm...should anyone (regardless of sex, age,  race, creed or religion) be trying to rock leopard print leggings in this day and age?  I'm having a bad flashback to 80's rocker bands.  Just.  Not.  Good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> Ummm...should anyone (regardless of sex, age, race, creed or religion) be trying to rock leopard print leggings in this day and age? I'm having a bad flashback to 80's rocker bands. Just. Not. Good!


 
she looks like she doing the 'walk of shame' from hanging out with an 80's rock band...  not a good look


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

surlygirl said:


> Monica also tweeted that someone offered to buy those shoes off of her feet! She responded, "what am I supposed to wear home??!!"


 
The person that offered to make the purchase must be a shoe addict like me

I might sell a foot for a crazy hot pair of shoes. LOL


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Holly Madison



her legs look so white, i thought she always tanned


----------



## Marrion

Looks like a louboutin's shoe on head


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^


----------



## Learned HandBag

Heidi, Hilary and Holly --- NOOOOO

LS- Would look okay if she lost the black tights.  I love the shoes.    




LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff


----------



## alyssa08

paris looks amazing.


----------



## mishybelle

What the hell was Hilary Duff thinking with that outfit? She usually looks so cute!!


----------



## jancedtif

alyssa08 said:


> paris looks amazing.




I know right!


----------



## tivogirl

LavenderIce said:


> Holly Madison





DC-Cutie said:


> leave it to Holly Madison to cheapen CLs...  she's giving Paris Hilton a run for her money




She wore those same shoes on Chelsea Lately earlier this week with a blue dress and they looked so good! There's a video clip here: http://www.tvsquad.com/2010/06/10/holly-madison-coy-about-benji-madden-on-chelsea-lately-video/ (You can see the shoes at about the 12 second mark and beyond.)


----------



## jeshika

Marrion said:


> Looks like a louboutin's shoe on head



maybe she's trying to take the attention away from her outfit.


----------



## JuneHawk

DC-Cutie said:


> leave it to Holly Madison to cheapen CLs...  she's giving Paris Hilton a run for her money




Why is she cheapening the shoes?


----------



## BellaShoes

It's a louboutin hat...wtf?


----------



## vuittonamour

is that tinazata that holly is wearing? they look suede though, i want the leather ones. i wish someone would post a pic of the leather ones being worn somewhere...i really want them but i am kind of hoping i don't like the way they look on the foot. then i could put my attention towards another less expensive boot-like shoe. that pic helps me get an idea though...at first glance of that pic of her wearing them i was like mmm i don't know if i like them and now they are growing on me. *sigh* lol.


----------



## ikaesmallz

LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian



I love this. I think she looks super cute in this outfit! Are those black suede declics?


----------



## ShoeNoob

Marrion said:


> Looks like a louboutin's shoe on head








To once again quote Simon Cowell, what the hell was THAT??


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K


----------



## Bjoy521

Selita E.


----------



## elfgirl

ikaesmallz said:


> I love this. I think she looks super cute in this outfit! Are those black suede declics?


 
They're Miss Clichy pumps.


----------



## elfgirl

ShoeNoob said:


> To once again quote Simon Cowell, what the hell was THAT??



I don't know that I've ever been more confused by an outfit as I am by that one.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Jessica Alba in Fastissima


----------



## jancedtif

sunshinequeen said:


> Jessica Alba in Fastissima




I love her and her outfit, but I hate that shoe!


----------



## Roe

sassyphoenix said:


> OMG I love these!! I'm so not a strappy sandals kinda gal but these are hot.  Is that croc on the heel?
> 
> 
> 
> loash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me? Does anyone notice kind of a bruise mark and 3 little lumps on the side of her foot ( not the foot with the stressed pinky toe)
Click to expand...


----------



## Learned HandBag

I love Jessica's skirt! Can anyone ID? 

Those boots look a little like you might step right out of them if you ran to catch the elevator.  lol




jancedtif said:


> I love her and her outfit, but I hate that shoe!


----------



## PANda_USC

*janced*, LOL, 80's flashback!!!


----------



## Michele26

mal said:


> Katherine looks amazing with dark hair, and the LPs!



I love Katherine, but I think she looks much more attractive as a blonde.


----------



## 5elle

sassyphoenix said:


> Is it me? Does anyone notice kind of a bruise mark and 3 little lumps on the side of her foot ( not the foot with the stressed pinky toe)



This is why I'm glad I'm not a celebrity - no flaw goes unnoticed.

Taylor's shoes are to die for. I'll take her legs too please.


----------



## ikaesmallz

elfgirl said:


> They're Miss Clichy pumps.



Thank you *elf*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cassie


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Jessica Alba


----------



## brintee

I actually kind of like Jessicas booties. I think they would be really cute with black textured tights...


----------



## carlinha

^me too, i think she looks hot!


----------



## needloub

^^I am lovin' her skirt!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jessica alba*'s entire outfit is delicate and chic! I love it!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kristin Chenoweth in Poseidon


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina A.


----------



## Bjoy521

Teri Hatcher


----------



## Bjoy521

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## Bjoy521

Bjoy521 said:


> Teri Hatcher



sorry about this ^^. I had posted a pic of Teri that I was trying to edit but started having internet issues and the pic was deleted. 

Also, how do you upload a pic as a message instead of an attachment? TIA


----------



## cl-pig

Selma Blair
xxxxxxxxx ummm....linked to something not appropriate for tPF


----------



## sara999

looking at jessica alba's shoes makes my feet hurt


----------



## Pigen

January Jones in Big Lips booties (?) 





(credit: The Fashion Spot)


----------



## ShoeNoob

sunshinequeen said:


> Kristin Chenoweth in Poseidon



She really needs bangs. Her forehead is way too high to pull off the bang-less look.  the Poseidons though!


----------



## LornaLou

I never liked those booties all that much but after seeing them on Jess I love them!!


----------



## drnadsmd

Is Khole Kardashian wearing nude rolandos?! Super HOT!


----------



## 5elle

drnadsmd said:


> Is Khole Kardashian wearing nude rolandos?! Super HOT!



Biancas.


----------



## robos89

Lady GaGa is definitely wearing some CLs in her Alejandro video. I want to say they're black Big Lips.


----------



## loash

Cheryl Cole












AnnaLynne McCord






Alessandra Torresani


----------



## loash

Christina Aguilera


----------



## PANda_USC

*cheryl cole* is so cute and petite!! ^_^!

*Alessandra*'s dress is gorgeous..minus the train


----------



## caitle

Roe said:


> Is it me? Does anyone notice kind of a bruise mark and 3 little lumps on the side of her foot ( not the foot with the stressed pinky toe)




Lol I have one of those lumps on my foot! I thought I was a freak!


----------



## noah8077

loash said:


> Cheryl Cole



I love this top!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cassie


----------



## Dukeprincess

Christina and I are shoe twins!


----------



## urbaneve

megan fox and her CLs


----------



## PANda_USC

^::swoons:: *Megan F*..has a great figure


----------



## TwiggyStar

That pic was taken a looong time ago.. Like last summer?


----------



## sunshinequeen

Rihanna in Clou Noeud


----------



## laurenam

I'm not feeling that outfit.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^it's terrible! nothing matches...the shoes on the other hand


----------



## mal

yes, the dress... 
the CN???


----------



## weB3now

loash said:


> Cheryl Cole




Anyone know who the designer of this top is?


----------



## Elise499

Vivica A.Fox in Clou Noeud











Sherie Rene Scott in Madame Butterfly Pump






Melky Jean in Tahiti






Cheryl Burke in Bobo


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison


----------



## elfgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Holly Madison



I guess she heard whoever wondered why she wasn't tan...


----------



## indypup

Her legs literally look metallic.

Also, what was Cheryl thinking, pairing those Bobos with that dress?!


----------



## guccigal07

I might need the Clou Noeud


----------



## ikaesmallz

Is it just me or does Cheryl Burke look really slim now? Maybe it's because her hair has gotten much longer? And yes, not feeling those bobo boots with the outfit either.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm why are Holly's legs darker than mine and I am a black female?


----------



## phiphi

elfgirl said:


> I guess she heard whoever wondered why she wasn't tan...


 
maybe she read the post! omg that's a bit extreme though.


----------



## jeshika

i love the clou noueds on rhianna and vivica!!!! they are gorgeous. too bad i'll never be able to walk in them... :cry:


----------



## PANda_USC

*rihanna* looks amazing!!

*cheryl* looks nice and fit, ^_^


----------



## Michele26

ikaesmallz said:


> Is it just me or does Cheryl Burke look really slim now? Maybe it's because her hair has gotten much longer? And yes, not feeling those bobo boots with the outfit either.



She looks much better with the hair extensions - it changes her whole appearance.


----------



## alyssa08

the MB pumps are soo gorgeous in satin.


----------



## karwood

Lauren Conrad wearing Quepi Reci:


----------



## karwood

Jessica Biel wearing Fifi:


----------



## YaYa3

rihanna's boobs look like mine, for pete's sake!  they're almost hanging down on her waist.  pull 'em UP, girl!


----------



## ishelika

Dawn looks cute & casual


----------



## jancedtif

*Yaya* never in my life have I seen such a beautiful woman (rihanna)_*TRY*_ so hard to make herself look bad.  It just baffles me!


----------



## carlinha

YaYa3 said:


> rihanna's boobs look like mine, for pete's sake!  they're almost hanging down on her waist.  pull 'em UP, girl!


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> Umm why are Holly's legs darker than mine and I am a black female?


----------



## JetSetGo!

A whole lotta scary in this thread!


----------



## siserilla

Dukeprincess said:


> Umm why are Holly's legs darker than mine and I am a black female?


----------



## loash

Christina Aguilera


----------



## kittenslingerie

loash said:


> Christina Aguilera



Christina's mike looks CL inspired, and I like it. But... the outfit does not flatter her figure IMO...


----------



## PANda_USC

Can anyone I.D. *Christina A*'s shoes? Available this season?

*kitten's*, I agree..Christina is tiny but the dress is not flattering from her true waist down.


----------



## nillacobain

PANda_USC said:


> Can anyone I.D. *Christina A*'s shoes? Available this season?


 
I think they are Miss Clichy.


----------



## archygirl

Think she had her eyes closed when she THREW on this outfit! Nothing matches, including the shoes...C'mon Rihanna



sunshinequeen said:


> Rihanna in Clou Noeud


----------



## nillacobain

^I actually like Rihanna's outfit (I think it's the first time ever!) ... it's her hair that bugs me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what is going on with Xtina's armpit?


----------



## creighbaby

Elise499 said:


> Vivica A.Fox in Clou Noeud





sunshinequeen said:


> Rihanna in Clou Noeud



I'm down for the count. I am in LOVE with these shoes.


----------



## karwood

She needs a push-up bra or a dress that fits around her boobs. 



loash said:


> Christina Aguilera


----------



## hya_been

Dita Von Teese in Red Satin Pin-ups


----------



## loash

Dita Von Teese















Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## karwood

Marion Cotillard wearing Escadria for Vogue July 2010 issue:


----------



## nillacobain

loash said:


> Dita Von Teese


 
OMG ... she's so beautiful!!


----------



## 5elle

I actually love Rihanna's outfit but I am not a fan of the Clou Noued at all.

All the Miss Clichys in this thread are making me crave them in every colour...


----------



## phiphi

le sigh - dita is so gorgeous! 
not minding christina's outfit. it must be the shoes..


----------



## PANda_USC

*nilla*, thank you for the ID! And I don't mind Rihanna's outfit either. I know she's got a very funky, out there style and she has the confidence to rock it like no one's business, ^_^

I want *dita's* collection of pin-ups!! There's sooo cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like the Clou Noued in nude, not feeling the black.  But if Msr. Louboutin could make it in camel (decollete, camel that is), I'd be all over them...


----------



## clothingguru

*Marion Cotillard* is Stunning! I love her!


----------



## nillacobain

PANda_USC said:


> *nilla*, thank you for the ID! And I don't mind Rihanna's outfit either. I know she's got a very funky, out there style and she has the confidence to rock it like no one's business, ^_^


 

You're welcome. 

I usually don't like Rihanna's sense of style but ITA she certainly has the confidence and the body to rock that kind of clothes.


----------



## nillacobain

KStew in cosmo python Titis:


----------



## tigerkitty

Love the ESCANDRIA! Wonder how much it's gonna be?


----------



## laurenam

^Why is she so awkward?

 I love the shoes though!


----------



## carlinha

tigerkitty said:


> love the escandria! Wonder how much it's gonna be?



$1395


----------



## tigerkitty

carlinha: Thank you!


----------



## mal

Le sigh for *Dita* indeed 
AND Marion Cotillard is divine, and the Escandria spells *TROUBLE *
$1395??? :cry:


----------



## elfgirl

laurenam said:


> ^Why is she so awkward?
> 
> I love the shoes though!



She's like the ultimate Emo chick with horrible posture as a...bonus?  Will someone please show her how to stand up straight?  Otherwise, we might have to sic Lauren Bacall on her again.


----------



## archygirl

loash said:


> Dita Von Teese



She is simply stunning! 
I must agree to disagree with all of you ladies defending Ms. Rihanna. That is not funky, that outfit is---grab whatever is sticking out of the dirty laundry basket. It must be an under 30 thing, my students dress this way to class. Personally, I don't think it works...


----------



## ShoeNoob

Dukeprincess said:


> Umm why are Holly's legs darker than mine and I am a black female?



 She's usually pretty cute most of the time but it seems she spent as much time in the spray tan booth as Ross did in that one episode of Friends.


----------



## OrangeFizz

karwood said:


> Lauren Conrad wearing Quepi Reci:


 
Can anyone ID Lauren's jumpsuit? That whole outfit is so flipping cute...she always looks respectable.


----------



## nillacobain

OrangeFizz said:


> Can anyone ID Lauren's jumpsuit? That whole outfit is so flipping cute...she always looks respectable.


 
It's 3.1 Phillip Lim  according to the Red Carpet Fashion Awards blog.


----------



## OrangeFizz

Thanks *nilla*!


----------



## loash

Zoe Saldana


----------



## jancedtif

I love Zoe!! She looks great in every photo!


----------



## NYCBelle

http://khloekardashian.celebuzz.com/2010/06/its-safe-to-say-im-addicted.php


----------



## sunshinequeen

Diane Kruger in Macarena


----------



## NYCBelle

love those wedges!



sunshinequeen said:


> Diane Kruger in Macarena


----------



## alyssa08

zoe is soo beautiful! love her. shoe twin with diane


----------



## PANda_USC

*diane*'s got some sculpted legs, ^_^!


----------



## needloub

Zoe is growing more and more beautiful as she gets older!!  Just beautiful with great style!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wowzers, Zoe


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Olivia Palermo


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Alba


----------



## LavenderIce

Tori Spelling


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## clothingguru

oh i LOVEEEE audrina's blue dress and black blazer outfit!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## indypup

^Me too, and I normally don't like her at all.  Those bone MC look gorgeous with that dress!

(edit: under *clothingguru*!!)


----------



## CMP86

Tori Spelling has just gotten scary looking. Love the outfit just don't like it on her.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Nicole looks cute and happy, I like it! :shame:


----------



## LavenderIce

Tori Spelling


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## CMP86

^^Is it just me or are Tori's jeans too short.


----------



## loash

Christina Aguilera 










Taylor Swift


----------



## Michele26

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Wonder if there's trouble in paradise between these two?


----------



## indypup

CMP86 said:


> ^^Is it just me or are Tori's jeans too short.


 
No, I don't think so!  They look like Citizens of Humanity Paleys and those are an ankle cut.  I used to have a pair and they were the same length on me as they are on Tori.


----------



## CMP86

Thats what it is indy. Ankle cuts don't look good on me so I tend to not like them period.


----------



## chelleybelley

LavenderIce said:


> Audrina Patridge


 
*Ugh, I want these so badly.  I don't know why I waited so long*...


----------



## cindy74

toris head is way to big for her body and the hair doesent flater her at all


----------



## 5elle

Oh Khloe, WHY would you wear the amazingness that is Dorado Strass Pigalle with such a sloppy ensemble? Why Khloe? Why?!! 


LavenderIce said:


> Khloe Kardashian


----------



## 5elle

clothingguru said:


> oh i LOVEEEE audrina's blue dress and black blazer outfit!



Me too! I've actually just saved it to my outfit inspiration file on my hard drive. I'm sure I have the pieces to pull that together, minus the Engins.


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Tori Spelling



She looks like a stepford wife.  I do like her shoes!


----------



## jancedtif

5elle said:


> Me too! I've actually just saved it to my outfit inspiration file on my hard drive. I'm sure I have the pieces to pull that together, minus the Engins.


Me three!!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## NYCBelle

Bjoy521 said:


> Khloe Kardashian


 

 love those!!


----------



## alyssa08

love LOVE both of audrina's outfits. she looks so gorgeous and confident, especially in the second set with the orange dress.

nicole is so cute, as well. her booties look huge on her though.

I lovee the madame butterfly from the front... but then I see them from the side and  toooo high. maybe tori just has tiny feet though and that's what's making them look funny.


----------



## indypup

^*alyssa*, I feel the same way.  If they were just 140mm, I'd be totally in love.


----------



## Bjoy521

Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## 5elle

alyssa08 said:


> I lovee the madame butterfly from the front... but then I see them from the side and  toooo high. maybe tori just has tiny feet though and that's what's making them look funny.



No they are crazy high. I'm thinking of getting the Lady Bow because they're similar without the extreme height.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

5elle said:


> No they are crazy high. I'm thinking of getting the Lady Bow because they're similar without the extreme height.


 
There is a Madame Butterfly pump that comes in 120mm


----------



## Bjoy521

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Bjoy521

Jessica Biel in Canonita


----------



## Livia1

LavenderIce said:


> Jessica Alba



That would be some scary legs ...


----------



## laurenam

Bjoy521 said:


> Jessica Biel in Canonita




I LOVE this dress. Someone please ID it for me!! I must have it!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

laurenam said:


> I LOVE this dress. Someone please ID it for me!! I must have it!!!!!!



Chloe Prefall 2010


----------



## rock_girl

sunshinequeen said:


> Christina Aguilera in Calypso
> http://img291.imageshack.us/i/14012765.jpg/ http://img291.imageshack.us/i/54181954.jpg/


 
Anyone know what this colorway is called?!?  TIA.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rock_girl said:


> Anyone know what this colorway is called?!? TIA.


 
It is black ostrich, red velvet and strass. It is completely sold out worldwide and not available for special order.


----------



## rock_girl

Bummer!


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It is black ostrich, red velvet and strass. It is completely sold out worldwide and not available for special order.



Oh, *naked*.  I know it is OT, but it has to be torture for you to see these......


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cts900 said:


> Oh, *naked*. I know it is OT, but it has to be torture for you to see these......


 
:cry:

I wanted to add that there is no way that *rock_girl* will be able to get a pair if one shows up in a 39.5 because I will be purchasing them, no matter what the price.


----------



## cts900

^^Girl, I think we are ALL on the lookout for you .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cts900 said:


> ^^Girl, I think we are ALL on the lookout for you .


----------



## laurenam

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chloe Prefall 2010


 

You are the best *LadyLouboutin08*!!!!!!


----------



## september gurl

Rachel Bilson wearing Bianca.


----------



## alyssa08

I am really dying for a pair of biancas now and I would LOVE to have them in that gray/beige color. sigh.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Natasha Poly in Pigalili and Armony


----------



## elfgirl

^^ Oh, for the love of...ush:  That is totally NOT helping me convince myself that I don't want the Armony. *sigh*


----------



## Bjoy521

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread, Miroslava Duma in black patent Decolzeps ;


----------



## Bjoy521

Rapper Trina


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Bjoy521 said:


> Emmanuelle Chriqui


 
that's it, I NEED Madame Butterfly booties added to my collection! 

if anyone could ID the dress, that would be great too.


----------



## rock_girl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> :cry:
> 
> I wanted to add that there is no way that *rock_girl* will be able to get a pair if one shows up in a 39.5 because I will be purchasing them, no matter what the price.


 
Seeing as we're the same size...maybe I could borrow them? Pretty please with sugar on top!   I promise to return them...


----------



## sophe

kim kardashian in Big Lips


----------



## sophe

J.Lo in Luly


----------



## cts900

elfgirl said:


> ^^ Oh, for the love of...ush:  That is totally NOT helping me convince myself that I don't want the Armony. *sigh*



I had not seen them on anyone! I would think those were designed especially for you, elf.  They seem like a _must have_ for your style!


----------



## sophe

Khloe Kardashian in Madame Butterfly leopard 150 Pump


----------



## sophe

Blake Lively


----------



## alyssa08

I love that khloe is wearing 6 inch heels on top of being quite tall and her husband still towers over her.


----------



## jen 2 o

^  ITA!  Maybe we all need to date bball players to really compliment our sky high shoes!


----------



## surlygirl

lol ... that's why I like wearing really high heels. kinda helps me identify the taller fellas! love those leopard MBs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Blake looks divine!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> that's it, I NEED Madame Butterfly booties added to my collection!
> 
> if anyone could ID the dress, that would be great too.



I love her dress too! She always has fab dresses!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*... Emmanuelle's dress in by Yigal Azrouël (Resort 2010)


----------



## kittenslingerie

Anyone know know makes Kourtney's black jumpsuit? I love it and it looks amazing with her shoes, are they declics?


----------



## elfgirl

cts900 said:


> I had not seen them on anyone! I would think those were designed especially for you, elf.  They seem like a _must have_ for your style!



I! Do! Not! Need! $2K! Must! Haves!



(But I totally want them anyway.)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *thank you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ 

*Dezy*, Emmanuelle can be seen wearing pieces from Yigal Azrouël quite often... in the show too!


----------



## mal

ush:  me too...     





elfgirl said:


> I! Do! Not! Need! $2K! Must! Haves!
> 
> 
> 
> (But I totally want them anyway.)


----------



## cts900

elfgirl said:


> I! Do! Not! Need! $2K! Must! Haves!
> 
> 
> 
> (But I totally want them anyway.)



I know what you mean.  The constant paradox of CL addiction....


----------



## sunshinequeen

Paulina Rubio in Clou Noeud


----------



## TwiggyStar

Not a fan of the black leggings with the beige peep toe shoes...


----------



## lozzaa

^^ was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Audrina Patridge



Stunning! I just would change her jacket for leather one, but dress, shoes and totaly her look really nice.


----------



## Marrion

Kim, Khloe


----------



## laurenam

^I really like Khloe, but I hated those leggings the first time I saw them on her. I wish she'd leave them home...or burn them!


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale in Treopli


----------



## loash

Katy Perry


----------



## needloub

^^Um...what the...?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jen 2 o said:


> ^  ITA!  Maybe we all need to date bball players to really compliment our sky high shoes!




that's why i'm with my bf 

he may not be a pro, but he's a ball player for life

he's 6'5" so even with 140s, he's still much taller


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i sure hope katy perry doesn't plan on sitting down in that


----------



## SassySarah

LornaLou said:


> Ashley Tisdale in Treopli



Is this a new style?  I actually like this shoe but don't believe I've seen it around.


----------



## 5elle

^^I think Trepoli is a couple of seasons old - I love it too and don't know why it's not more famous.

Kim K looks STUNNING in that one sleeved dress/alti combo. Maybe the best I've ever seen her look.

As for Katy P, move over Carrie Bradshaw - there's a new "naked" dress in town.


----------



## 5elle

melialuvs2shop said:


> that's why i'm with my bf
> 
> he may not be a pro, but he's a ball player for life
> 
> he's 6'5" so even with 140s, he's still much taller



Jinx *Melia *- it's not why I'm with him but it sure helps.


----------



## Bitstuff

She's doing the dance overbite! Not cool, not cool at all  

Her hair looks the nicest I've ever seen on her. Bangs did not suit her in my opinion. 



loash said:


> Katy Perry


----------



## september gurl

Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing nude VP's 






I think the outfit is very cute, but Sarah I think you should have gone up a half size in those VP's


----------



## Bitstuff

september gurl said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing nude VP's
> I think the outfit is very cute, but Sarah I think you should have gone up a half size in those VP's



Sarah seems to wear these a lot. There is a gap in the back so her feet probably slip forward a lot. My feet are funny like that as well. Sizing up makes it worse because the peeptoe opening becomes larger and more toe slips through! Solution: pick a different style. I guess she really loves these.


----------



## 5elle

^^or else use foot pads


----------



## Bitstuff

Foot pads do nothing at all for slippage for me. All that aside, it's wonderful to see a celeb wear a classic for years. Like Lauren Conrad with her black Declics and Kim K with her black and nude Altis.


----------



## 5elle

Apologies, "padding" was a very loose definition - I find an arch support helps keep my foot in the right place in my shoe and stops it sliding down. And I totally agree - Kim K's Altis are like her trademark by now. Love them!


----------



## Vodkaine

I miss SMG.. I wish I could hear from her more often. Glad to see her in this section today !


----------



## LornaLou

SassySarah said:


> Is this a new style?  I actually like this shoe but don't believe I've seen it around.



No it's old now, I believe from 2 seasons ago, I think the only place to find them is ebay but there are a lot of fakes of this style so be careful  They also run smaller than my normal Louboutins, I have them in the brown/grey Africa colour, they are gorgeous!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Jessica Szohr in Romaine


----------



## 5elle

^^ Her dress looks like Fire Opal Strass


----------



## laurenam

I love that look on Jessica! I wish she would have taken off the nightclub bracelet.


----------



## laurenam

5elle said:


> ^^ Her dress looks like Fire Opal Strass


 
I thought the same thing!!


----------



## heatherB

Wow, Jessica looks great! Is it just me or has she looked different/better recently. I think she may have had "something (subtle) done". Love the shoes on her!


----------



## Alegory

she needs to go back to kissing Girls she dressed better then...











[/QUOTE]


----------



## indypup

Oh, Katy... ush:

Love the shoes, though!


----------



## Bjoy521

Monica tweeted the pic of her CL's


----------



## Rema85

Cheryl Cole at today's X Factor auditions in London


----------



## 5elle

Cheryl is stunning but I question her fashion choices. Very unflattering combo.


----------



## 5elle

heatherB said:


> Wow, Jessica looks great! Is it just me or has she looked different/better recently. I think she may have had "something (subtle) done". Love the shoes on her!



She has for sure lost weight. She tends to look way better in photos than on screen too.


----------



## siserilla

melialuvs2shop said:


> i sure hope katy perry doesn't plan on sitting down in that


----------



## Marrion

loash said:


> Katy Perry



OMG, scary
shoes are nice


----------



## Marrion

Kimi


----------



## laurenam

^ I love her top.


----------



## alyssa08

WOW kim looks so different. her nose is so much smaller than it used to be.


----------



## mimi14

Jessica Szohr - Love this look. Also, she's actually incredibly stunning in real life. I was outside Cafeteria waiting to be seated and out walked this girl with incredible eyes and I did a double take because she looked familiar and I realised it was Jessica. She's really nicely proportioned too.


----------



## mal

alyssa08 said:


> WOW kim looks so different. her nose is so much smaller than it used to be.


I noticed too! Her face is losing it's shape and i think she's actually starting to look like Heidi Montag


----------



## alyssa08

aka generic plastic face lol she needs to stop! she looks like her mom.


----------



## mal

I know, it's really, really sad. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the way she looked.


----------



## Bjoy521

Jada Pinkett-Smith


----------



## Bjoy521

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## heatherB

^ You'd think that guy would look more excited


----------



## laurenam

Why is Jada holding her clutch like that? It's like she want's it to present her when she enters the room. Maybe it's just coincidence that she is doing it in both pictures.


----------



## mistyknightwin

WoW @ Jada's body! arms, legs soo toned!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*szohr's* dress is sooo pretty..fire opal or gold fish scales, ^_^

*katy's* dress is awful, O_O. 

*cheryl's* dress is so cute! She always looks amazing!

*kim*, she really is looking like her mom..Oyy..what happened to Kim's face? She had such stunning facial features naturally(for the most part)!

*jada* is looking amazing!! Really in shape!

*alessandro*'s dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicole Richie


----------



## Bjoy521

Elsa Pataky


----------



## PANda_USC

^oo, she's cute, ^_^


----------



## laurenam

I love her foot tattoo!


----------



## chelleybelley

I  Nicole Richie.  She is looking more and more fabulous everyday.


----------



## chelleybelley

Courteney looks so tiny next to the MBP 150s!


----------



## Marrion

alyssa08 said:


> WOW kim looks so different. her nose is so much smaller than it used to be.



that's actually what i am thinking also some last time when i see her photos


----------



## Marrion

nose


----------



## heatherB

^I wonder why she would do that. Her nose was perfectly suited to her face. I even think she was more beautiful before.


----------



## Bjoy521

Tori Spelling wearing Bianca Sling


----------



## Bjoy521

Miranda Cosgrove wearing Candy


----------



## jeshika

heatherB said:


> ^I wonder why she would do that. Her nose was perfectly suited to her face. I even think she was more beautiful before.



i agree *heatherB*, she looked so much better before. her nose gave her face character... now it is perfectly boring.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kelly Brook wearing Ronfifi Supra


----------



## BellaShoes

chelleybelley said:


> Courteney looks so tiny next to the MBP 150s!



OMG!! She looks so teeny! Her sister almost looks like a drag queen


----------



## BellaShoes

sunshinequeen said:


> jessica szohr in romaine



gorgeous dress!


----------



## loash

Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## mal

heatherB said:


> ^I wonder why she would do that. Her nose was perfectly suited to her face. I even think she was more beautiful before.


some celebrities have really effed up priorities and spend too much time thinking about themselves!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Awe, Miranda looks pretty! I love her on iCarly!


----------



## indypup

I really love Tori's look (though, she was photographed in yellow the other day... I would have mixed it up with another bright color!)... the Bianca slings and skinny leather belt are perfect touches!


----------



## bagpunk

Bjoy521 said:


> Kelly Brook wearing Ronfifi Supra


----------



## tivogirl

indypup said:


> I really love Tori's look (though, she was photographed in yellow the other day... I would have mixed it up with another bright color!)... the Bianca slings and skinny leather belt are perfect touches!



I think these are all from her promotional tour for her book, which has a lot of bright yellow on the cover. She seems to be trying to match the cover on purpose for the photo opps.


----------



## Bitstuff

Bjoy521 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio



Egads, this dude is Arthur Kade, the biggest douchebag ever!  I literraly felt sick seeing him on the same picture with Alessandra. He has a blog which you probably should not read if you are having a good day. The guy needs his misogynistic ass kicked, hard.


----------



## Elise499

Anastacia in Bianca (?)


----------



## lilflobowl

I love Anastacia but somehow the outfit just seems a little *meh*. It's probably the jeans - I think she could've paired the rest of the ensemble with a better pair.


----------



## ilovemylilo

^agreed.  i think the jeans has to go.


----------



## hya_been

kittenslingerie said:


> Anyone know know makes Kourtney's black jumpsuit? I love it and it looks amazing with her shoes, are they declics?



http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20159269,00.html#20799361


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Milian


----------



## mal

boobquake!


----------



## laurenam

^ :lolots:


----------



## chelleybelley

mal said:


> boobquake!


 
:lolots:


----------



## chelleybelley

Tori's legs look like they're going to break in half if she turns too quickly.  She needs some meat on her!  Muscle, extra skin, flesh... anything! Her shoes though are.... pure


----------



## mal

^^I so agree!


----------



## karwood

I think she is wearing *Rinana*



Elise499 said:


> Anastacia in Bianca (?)


----------



## kittenslingerie

hya_been said:


> http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20159269,00.html#20799361



THANK YOU! I went to bebe this evening and bought the jumper, love it!


----------



## jeshika

chelleybelley said:


> Tori's legs look like they're going to break in half if she turns too quickly.  She needs some meat on her!  Muscle, extra skin, flesh... anything! Her shoes though are.... pure



She's so thin she looks almost 2 dimensional!


----------



## alyssa08

can anyone id tori's dress? I love it.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Loving Anastacias' Rinana!!


----------



## hya_been

kittenslingerie said:


> THANK YOU! I went to bebe this evening and bought the jumper, love it!



No problem *Kittens* that's awesome that you picked it up!


----------



## kml2887

alyssa08 said:


> can anyone id tori's dress? I love it.


 
I love it too! It's Phillip Lim from last spring though.  Here's the link on NAP, but it's sold out. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37227


----------



## alyssa08

noooo! I've been searching for a dress to wear to a wedding and I thought I'd finally found one. thanks kml  gonna go search the bay.


----------



## nillacobain

Kristin Cavallari in Formentera












This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 845x1605 and weights 150KB.


----------



## heatherB

^I wonder why she decided to wear white shoes?


----------



## indypup

I think they look great on Kristin, but she definitely has lost a lot of weight over the years.


----------



## LavenderIce

heatherB said:


> ^I wonder why she decided to wear white shoes?


 

I don't care what color her shoes are.  I'm just glad we don't see her out of control escapee toes!


----------



## Learned HandBag

I believe it that she's pretty in real life-- wasn't she discovoered while working at a mall? Those stars are the true beauties! 

Speaking of jessicas...what is Jessica Alba doing these days other than showing up on TPF?  Last thing I remember was Valentine's Day? She always looks cute but I'm wondering if she's taking all these promo shots for a movie that I don't know about? 




mimi14 said:


> Jessica Szohr - Love this look. Also, she's actually incredibly stunning in real life. I was outside Cafeteria waiting to be seated and out walked this girl with incredible eyes and I did a double take because she looked familiar and I realised it was Jessica. She's really nicely proportioned too.


----------



## loash

Dakota Fanning


----------



## alyssa08

:/ dakota is a little too young for those shoes, imo. there was another girl wearing clou noeuds at the eclipse premiere. lots of other CLs too.


----------



## Bitstuff

I love Dakota's outfit and the contrast between her dress and the shoes. I wish they had a less clunky platform :/


----------



## Marrion

Elizabeth Reaser


----------



## nillacobain

^Also KStew was wearing beige suede Big Lips.


----------



## nillacobain

^Here's the pics:


----------



## robos89

Those heels look non-existent! I love them!


----------



## jen 2 o

I agree Dakota still seems so young, but her outfit is so well put together that I am willing to overlook her age a little, hehe.


----------



## brintee

I want KCs legs please


----------



## Bjoy521

Paris Hilton


----------



## Bjoy521

K.Kardashian


----------



## Bjoy521

Nikki Reed


----------



## Bjoy521

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Mendes


----------



## LavenderIce

Carrie Underwood


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristin Chenoweth in Poseidon


----------



## Bjoy521

Christian Serratos


----------



## BellaShoes

alyssa08 said:


> :/ *dakota is a little too young for those shoes,* imo. There was another girl wearing clou noeuds at the eclipse premiere. Lots of other cls too.


 
ita...


----------



## Ms.parker123

Cheryl is rocking the Louboutins


----------



## ilovemylilo

*Eva Mendes* is gorgeous!


----------



## cindy74

Imo , dakota looks way too nice the shoes are for a rock girl not for her .


----------



## Bjoy521

Mel B.


----------



## Bjoy521

McCord sisters


----------



## Michele26

Bjoy521 said:


> Mel B.




She looks orange.


----------



## LavenderIce

Alicia Keys


----------



## jancedtif

Alicia's shoes look too big.


----------



## elfgirl

jancedtif said:


> Alicia's shoes look too big.



Agreed. There's that huge gap in the back, plus her toes look like they're trying to escape out the front...


----------



## bagpunk

i was gonna say....


----------



## jancedtif

elfgirl said:


> Agreed. There's that huge gap in the back, plus her toes look like they're trying to escape out the front...



She needs a pad to keep her feet from sliding forward, but even if she got the pad, her shoes still look too big.  I actually like the outfit that she paired the shoes with though.


----------



## weB3now

Bjoy521 said:


> McCord sisters



Wow--that yellow on her nails does NOT look pretty!!


----------



## elfgirl

jancedtif said:


> She needs a pad to keep her feet from sliding forward, but even if she got the pad, her shoes still look too big.  I actually like the outfit that she paired the shoes with though.



I was thinking the toes being so far forward was at least partially due to the size problem (i.e. the opening was too big to keep her toes in), but now that I think about it I'm not sure how much the size of the opening varies up the size range.


----------



## Michele26

weB3now said:


> Wow--that yellow on her nails does NOT look pretty!!



Look at her toes.


----------



## Bjoy521

Janet Jackson


----------



## jancedtif

I love Janet's haircut, sunnies and shoes!!


----------



## Bjoy521

jancedtif said:


> I love Janet's haircut, sunnies and shoes!!



I do too!!


----------



## lilmissb

Eep about AK's greissimos! ush:


----------



## iloveredsoles

Janet looks amazing and Alicia's shoes are 2 sizes too big!! I see so many celebrities wearing shoes that are too big for them. I don't get  I would never be able to go out in public like that and it's so uncomfortable!


----------



## woody

This outfit is so sweet, balanced and age appropriate. 




loash said:


> Miranda Cosgrove



I had to go back and find out who's nose everyone was talking about and oh dear, how sad KK has really effed up her face with that nose job  It looks like it has been stolen from someone else and waxed to her face. How sad


----------



## sabrina14

Is anyone able to ID Miranda Cosgrove's purple dress? I love it!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Irina Sheik


----------



## purseinsanity

^Don't know who she is, but boy, I wish my legs looked like hers!!


----------



## cts900

^^Hahahaha...me either and me, too!


----------



## mal

hmmmm, can Nude Bianca Slings do that?


----------



## rdgldy

Count me in for a dozen pair then!


----------



## mal

hey, worth a try, right?


----------



## BellaShoes

Gheez, she is spectacular!


----------



## Vodkaine

Really ? I hate her calves.. No thanks


----------



## Bjoy521

Katy Perry


----------



## Bjoy521

Emma Bunton


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## Bjoy521

Beth Ostrosky


----------



## Bjoy521

Jade Ewen of the Sugarbabes wearing Alta Rita Diams


----------



## Bjoy521

Mischa Barton wearing Clic Clac


----------



## sunshinequeen

Christian Louboutin in Leopard Rollerballs


----------



## Bitstuff

Vodkaine said:


> Really ? I hate her calves.. No thanks



What do you not like about her calves? I'm just curious, not defending her calves at all


----------



## nillacobain

Bitstuff said:


> What do you not like about her calves? I'm just curious, not defending her calves at all


 
I'm curious too.


----------



## mal

Bjoy521 said:


> Mischa Barton wearing Clic Clac


----------



## phiphi

^^ i totally agree *mal*!

M. Louboutin in the leopard rollerball is just so awesome!


----------



## mal

yes the Leopards are fab on him!


----------



## BellaShoes

I love those Leopard roller balls! Gawd, he is fabulous!


----------



## jancedtif

mal said:


>




Yep, I can see the pure fool in Mischa's eyes.

I'm dying over Msr's Rollerballs!  I wish my DH would wear them!


----------



## iloveredsoles

I don't think CL is wearing Rollerballs, they look too pointy...


----------



## mal

jancedtif said:


> Yep, I can see the pure fool in Mischa's eyes.
> 
> I'm dying over Msr's Rollerballs!  I wish my DH would wear them!


Me too!!! On both comments  I would LOVE to see those on my DH!!!


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## jancedtif

^What CLs are those the unhappy Olsen twin is wearing?  Wait, they both are unhappy :lolots:! Sweet goodness they look like MBs!!!  Are they from the past season?  TIA


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## phiphi

jancedtif said:


> ^What CLs are those the unhappy Olsen twin is wearing? Wait, they both are unhappy :lolots:! Sweet goodness they look like MBs!!! Are they from the past season? TIA


 
they look like the lady lynch sweet *jan*!! (and they sure are grumpy pants aren't they!)


----------



## nillacobain

kaeleigh said:


>



What shoes is the other twin wearing?


----------



## Bjoy521

Alicia Keys (pre-preggers) wearing Bridget's Back


----------



## Bjoy521

Blake Lively- these pics are from December...did a search and didn't see them on here, so I thought I'd post 'em.


----------



## LavenderIce

Bjoy521 said:


> Blake Lively- these pics are from December...did a search and didn't see them on here, so I thought I'd post 'em.


 

Thanks for the re-post, but they were posted in the older celebs thread.  I should know, I was drooling over the dorado strass pigalles.


----------



## Bjoy521

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the re-post, but they were posted in the older celebs thread.  I should know, I was drooling over the dorado strass pigalles.



haha...ok...sorry for the re-post...still fairly new so I didn't know there was an older celeb thread


----------



## Bjoy521

Bjoy521 said:


> Alicia Keys (pre-preggers) wearing Bridget's Back


My apologies for the 2 reposts was just informed there was another celeb thread.


----------



## loash

bigger pic of Christina Aguilera


----------



## Bjoy521

Rihanna

I think her and Matt look so good together.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Rihanna has the coolest style...


----------



## Bjoy521

LizzielovesCL said:


> Rihanna has the coolest style...



^^ ita!!


----------



## 5elle

I LOVE Rihanna's new hair! Matches the soles of her pigalles


----------



## lilmissb

Msr Louboutin, such a stylish man!!!

AK is preggers?! I've missed out on a LOT clearly!!!


----------



## Bjoy521

lilmissb said:


> AK is preggers?! I've missed out on a LOT clearly!!!



yep...about 5 months


----------



## nyjaesmith

R&B Singer Monica wore the fall 2010 croc thigh boots to the bet awards her is a pic http://tweetphoto.com/29566636


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bitstuff said:


> What do you not like about her calves? I'm just curious, not defending her calves at all



I wanna know, too...   But I'm defending her calves


----------



## DC-Cutie

no picture, but Patti LaBelle just kicked her CLs off into the audience (purple sling back) at the BET Awards :lolots:


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^


----------



## lolitablue

purseinsanity said:


> ^Don't know who she is, but boy, I wish my legs looked like hers!!


 
I believe she is a russian model linked at some point with a soccer player who is the best paid player in the history and who is hot, hot, hot.  He replaced David Beckham on the Armani ad campaign.  His name is Cristiano Ronaldo and is currently playing with his native country, Portugal in the World Cup. 

Her face is perfection, too!!

Here is Jessica Biel wearing the beloved B/W Greissimos!


----------



## elfgirl

nyjaesmith said:


> R&B Singer Monica wore the fall 2010 croc thigh boots to the bet awards her is a pic http://tweetphoto.com/29566636



Python.


----------



## lilmissb

Bjoy521 said:


> yep...about 5 months


Thanks for the update!

That model in the bianca slings is HOT! I'll put my hat in the ring for her legs too!!! 

Jessica looks UH-MAH-ZING! It's a great photo of her.


----------



## nyjaesmith

KERI HILSON WORE MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTIE TO BET AWARDS RED CARPET 
http://theybf.com/2010/06/28/red-carpet-fab-ybf-celebs-cover-the-2010-bet-awards-red-carpet


----------



## elfgirl

^^ Estelle in Marale Booties & Vivica Fox in Clou Noeud


----------



## Bradysmum

Bjoy521 said:


> Emma Bunton


 

wow!  She looks the same as she did 10 years ago!


----------



## Bjoy521

Vivica Fox


----------



## Bjoy521

Bjoy521 said:


> Vivica Fox



didn't realize this pic had been posted by Elfgirl. I tried to delete it but couldn't...sucks that you cant delete.


----------



## Bjoy521

Ashanti's sis, Shia


----------



## KlassicKouture

nyjaesmith said:


> R&B Singer Monica wore the fall 2010 croc thigh boots to the bet awards her is a pic http://tweetphoto.com/29566636


 
Did she really spell it "Loubitins"?


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ omg, yes she did


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  the Zoupis!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jessica* looks amazing!

Ooo, look at all of that shoe porn at the BET awards!!!


----------



## NANI1972

loash said:


> bigger pic of Christina Aguilera


 Oh, Maggie why do I love you so?


----------



## jeshika

Bjoy521 said:


> haha...ok...sorry for the re-post...still fairly new so I didn't know there was an older celeb thread



no worries! gives us another chance to admire them.


----------



## Bjoy521

Chrissy Tiegen at the BET Awards


----------



## laurenam

^ I think her dress is adorable. Can anyone ID it?


----------



## nyjaesmith

KlassicKouture said:


> Did she really spell it "Loubitins"?



lol yes! she always does that


----------



## nyjaesmith

here is another pic of Batman (Monica) wearing black leather CL Thigh boots but im not sure which ones i think there from fall 2010 

http://freddyo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Monica-Denice-Williams-efqeh.jpg

http://freddyo.com/2010/06/28/monica-denice-williams-takes-over-2010-bet-awards/#more-36130


----------



## Bjoy521

Kalenna wearing Differa at the BET Awards


----------



## Bjoy521

Emma Watson wearing Egoutina


----------



## Bjoy521

Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> no picture, but Patti LaBelle just kicked her CLs off into the audience (purple sling back) at the BET Awards :lolots:


 
Is this it?


----------



## LavenderIce

Keri Hilson


----------



## lilmissb

Loving the boots on Emma Watson!


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Is this it?



that is Patty's shoe!


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> that is Patty's shoe!


 
Looks like a Miss ChaCha


----------



## LavenderIce

General Hospital actress Lisa Locicero


----------



## bagpunk

lilmissb said:


> Loving the boots on Emma Watson!



ditto 

are those top bits which look like black socks part of the the egoutina boots?


----------



## lolitablue

LavenderIce said:


> Keri Hilson


 
Love them on her but maybe for this event she needed strass?


----------



## janelovesyou

The head lady of BET (In the middle) I don't know her title lol





Rapper Rasheeda


----------



## Bjoy521

Georgina Chapman


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ very mix!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Bjoy521

Hilary Rhoda


----------



## indypup

Bjoy521 said:


> Kristen Stewart



Okay, I have to say... in these pictures, KStew looks GORGEOUS.  I hardly recognized her.  Now, if only she'd continue looking like that and stop with the usual sour puss glower!

Oh, and can I BE Georgina Chapman?!  Imagine her CL shoe collection!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

indypup said:


> Okay, I have to say... in these pictures, KStew looks GORGEOUS. I hardly recognized her. Now, if only she'd continue looking like that and stop with the usual sour puss glower!
> 
> Oh, and can I BE Georgina Chapman?! Imagine her CL shoe collection!!


 
I was just thinking the same thing about Kristen...


----------



## Bjoy521

Katy Perry wearing Eugenie Satin Pumps


----------



## Bjoy521

indypup said:


> Okay, I have to say... in these pictures, KStew looks GORGEOUS.  I hardly recognized her.  Now, if only she'd continue looking like that and stop with the usual sour puss glower!



ita!!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Actress Melissa Archer (One Life To Live)


----------



## CMP86

Katy Perry's dress looks like its unzipped. Its gorgeous though! She looks great for a change.


----------



## ikaesmallz

indypup said:


> Okay, I have to say... in these pictures, KStew looks GORGEOUS.  I hardly recognized her.  Now, if only she'd continue looking like that and stop with the usual sour puss glower!
> 
> Oh, and can I BE Georgina Chapman?!  Imagine her CL shoe collection!!



I agree with you ladies too. Her outfit really works. But I think she looks amazing because of her new hair color.


----------



## indypup

^I think it's mostly the smoky eye that makes her look softer.  The hair color does help immensely, though!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

indypup said:


> ^I think it's mostly the smoky eye that makes her look softer. The hair color does help immensely, though!


 
I agree. smokey eye


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ yes you're so right. Her make-up is gorgeous. Doesn't make her look as pale as her legs!!! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## lilmissb

*bagpunk* I'm hoping it's a sock!

KStew looks STUNNING! Love that colour hair on her, brightens her up.

Yeah, wouldn't mind being GC either... 

Oh no you didn't Melissa Archer!!!


----------



## indypup

^Melissa's dress looks like something a Disney villain should be wearing! ush:


----------



## Vodkaine

Meh Kim's sister looks bald. é__è

And so odd to see Kim without her Altis =D




LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## heatherB

^That is a very unflattering look for Kim. The black top, light skirt, black shoe that cuts off her ankle combo chops her body into blocks. She needs a new stylist.

And she does have almost the same nose-job nose that her mom has now.


----------



## PANda_USC

^I agree, the whole outfit on kim is really unflattering. Oy..I miss her former nose...


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kristen Stewart


----------



## shopaholic7

I hate to say it because I usually think that Kourtney looks cute, but this combo is not working IMO. The bottom half of the jumpsuit looks like baggy cargo pants. Those shoes are too pretty and feminine to have the pant legs draped over them.



LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## indypup

sunshinequeen said:


> Kristen Stewart



Get this girl some jewelry, STAT!


----------



## Michele26

^^Saw her on Letterman and Regis...she doesn't do well in interviews when she's promoting the new movie.


----------



## CMP86

I also think that she needs some color in her wardrobe. It seems like all we ever see her wear is black and nude.


----------



## phiphi

^^ i dunno about that - KStew has been wearing a fair bit of colour lately... it's mostly the pout that brings the outfits down. it's nice to see her smiling.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ maybe she'll work on the jewlery in a year or so. C'mon people she's finally looking not awkward!


----------



## indypup

LOL *naked*, you are right... baby steps!


----------



## Bitstuff

I find her awkwardness endearing.


----------



## mal

^^me too; I like it that she is different!


----------



## laurenam

Ehh. I'm not really a fan of her, but I do think she is looking better. I wish she had on a bra! She needs to give the girls some support!


----------



## Bjoy521

Cheryl Cole wearing Loubout


----------



## Bjoy521

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## trustlove

I love the CLs Anna McCord is wearing, love love love them. Can anyone tell me which ones they are?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ fetilo


----------



## Marrion

more on Kourtney


----------



## nillacobain

trustlove said:


> I love the CLs Anna McCord is wearing, love love love them. Can anyone tell me which ones they are?


 
Looks like they are Fetilos.


----------



## Bjoy521

Tori Spelling wearing Materna


----------



## CMP86

That dress looks like its hanging off her.


----------



## Bradysmum

I have to laugh, Materna is a prenatal vitamin in Canada.


----------



## iloveredsoles

^lol


----------



## jancedtif

I may be wrong, but I think Tori's wearing the Matatales.  I have the same exact shoe in that color!


----------



## bagpunk

lilmissb said:


> *bagpunk* I'm hoping it's a sock!



i think it's the sock  not a bad way to wear it though... 

anyone know anything about emma watson's outfits and bag....?


----------



## bagpunk

are those pigalles....?
i love her clean look.... 



sunshinequeen said:


> Kristen Stewart


----------



## CMP86

I actually think they are Decolettes.


----------



## bagpunk

ah decolettes... the elusive shoes for my feet  one day i will have a pair!


----------



## Bjoy521

jancedtif said:


> I may be wrong, but I think Tori's wearing the Matatales.  I have the same exact shoe in that color!


 
you're prob right...the Materna wedges and the Matatales are similar. My apologies!


----------



## cts900

indypup said:


> Okay, I have to say... in these pictures, KStew looks GORGEOUS.



Did you see her on Access Hollywood saying that she was "dying" in her shoes and then proceed to take them off?  She was barefoot for much of the premiere.  Ah, the pain of beauty.....


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> Is this it?



gaaa, I love prince.


----------



## cts900

^^He was so proud when he caught her shoe.  I loved it!


----------



## purseinsanity

lolitablue said:


> I believe she is a russian model linked at some point with a soccer player who is the best paid player in the history and who is hot, hot, hot.  He replaced David Beckham on the Armani ad campaign.  His name is Cristiano Ronaldo and is currently playing with his native country, Portugal in the World Cup.
> 
> Her face is perfection, too!!
> 
> Here is Jessica Biel wearing the beloved B/W Greissimos!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## BellaShoes

I think Kim is gorgeous but someone needs to show her how to pose... 

Jessica Beil looks AMAZING in that photo spread!


----------



## woody

BellaShoes said:


> I think Kim is gorgeous but someone needs to show her how to pose...


 
ITA - why can't she just take a look at her mother who is actually standing right next to her in one of those photos


----------



## Steven_Y

Selena Gomez


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Cheryl Cole


----------



## mikkij

heidi klum is so gorgeous!!


----------



## jancedtif

Bjoy521 said:


> you're prob right...the Materna wedges and the Matatales are similar. My apologies!



Oh Sweetie no problem and no worries!


----------



## phiphi

Bradysmum said:


> I have to laugh, Materna is a prenatal vitamin in Canada.


 
i thought the same thing *bradysmum*! LOL. love that shade of blue though.


----------



## ellieroma

lolitablue said:


> Here is Jessica Biel wearing the beloved B/W Greissimos!



Man, i wish my legs looked as good in those as hers do! Love Greissimos so much! Theyre so beautiful!


----------



## Michele26

mikkij said:


> heidi klum is so gorgeous!!



Where's Heidi Klum's photo I missed it?


----------



## creighbaby

cts900 said:


> ^^He was so proud when he caught her shoe.  I loved it!



If I would have caught it, Patti wouldn't have gotten it back.


----------



## cts900

creighbaby said:


> If I would have caught it, Patti wouldn't have gotten it back.



Same here!


----------



## Bjoy521

Elle MacPherson


----------



## indypup

creighbaby said:


> If I would have caught it, Patti wouldn't have gotten it back.



Ditto this.  And since that shoe's on my list, I'd wrestle her for the other one! :boxing:


----------



## mal

Elle is a beautiful woman!


----------



## inspiredgem

^^ I agree!  I love her style!


----------



## Bjoy521

Eva Longoria


----------



## PANda_USC

Ooo..not liking that outfit on *Eva*. It's making her look wider than she is..I think it's the shoulders and if the black part were moved higher to right below her chest..hmm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> Ooo..not liking that outfit on *Eva*. It's making her look wider than she is..I think it's the shoulders and if the black part were moved higher to right below her chest..hmm



i can't even see the outfit, all i see are MBP 150s


----------



## CelticLuv

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe Kardashian



can anyone ID Khloe's dress? TIA!


----------



## Elise499

Elle McPherson


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> i can't even see the outfit, all i see are MBP 150s


 
I was just thinking that


----------



## mal

Oh, no... Elle's lips  why why why do they do this stupid crap to their faces?


----------



## mal

BellaShoes said:


> gaaa, I love prince.


Right?


----------



## phiphi

*eva* - please send the shoes here okaythankyouverymuch!
i really hope that isn't *elle* - hardly recognizable with those lips. maybe it's another model?


----------



## mal

Maybe you are right, *phi*- it seems like she has always been so sensible up til now...


----------



## heatherB

Khloe is so lucky. She is pretty tall, but can wear MBB with no problems (bc of Lamar )


----------



## janelovesyou

Kim K (Apparently this a big deal b/c she's out with the new beau)


----------



## Bitstuff

Elle looks like she's had another nose job as well. Her nose and lips look dreadful, I had no idea she was so insecure about her appearance.


----------



## sunlit

I'm so sorry if this isn't in the correct format but I'm at work and there's a current ban on saving photographs onto our computers (massive virus a couple of weeks ago which spooked the whole office)!

This article seems to show Kerry Katona wearing Louboutins (she's a reality show MESS in the UK) - there were a bunch of comments at the bottom of the story earlier claiming that they weren't real, although they seem to have vanished now. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-smartens-apologising-shock-documentary.html

She's a celeb of sorts so I thought this was the right thread! Please feel free to delete if not 

What do you guys think? She's known for being bankrupt and blowing cash on drugs so I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## loash

katy perry


----------



## Star86doll

^^ They are not louboutins, I did sent a comment on dailymail about these shoes eeck! I can tell these shoes were bought from Faith. Ugly tho!


----------



## september gurl

janelovesyou said:


> Kim K (Apparently this a big deal b/c she's out with the new beau)




 Nude  Clou Noeud


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Khloe


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Katy


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Star86doll said:


> ^^ They are not louboutins, I did sent a comment on dailymail about these shoes eeck! I can tell these shoes were bought from Faith. Ugly tho!


 
They are Louboutins. The style is Tahiti.


----------



## Suzanelk

Elise499 said:


> Elle McPherson



I know everyone got distracted by the fish lips  but....

What exact style is this? Thanks


----------



## JuneHawk

Bitstuff said:


> Elle looks like she's had another nose job as well. Her nose and lips look dreadful, I had no idea she was so insecure about her appearance.



She's looking more and more like her mother every day.  Belch.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Suzanelk said:


> I know everyone got distracted by the fish lips  but....
> 
> What exact style is this? Thanks


 
dorepi



I think she's starting to look like that singer from Aerosmith


----------



## Bjoy521

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ Not feeling the romper/blazer combo on her at all.  Love the shoes though.


And Katy Perry looks amazing.  I love her outfit!  She's got awesome legs!


----------



## chelleybelley

LavenderIce said:


> More of Cheryl Cole


 
Is it the Loubouts that give the cankle effect?  If that's the case, I better steer clear from this style.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K. and her wax figure both wearing CL's


----------



## CelticLuv

Kim's wax figure....were they trying to make her chest appear as implants? The "ladies" are quite high up, and slightly lopsided, on the wax figure...


----------



## weB3now

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They are Louboutins. The style is Tahiti.



I think that original post was talking about Kerry Katona's shoes not being Loubs, not Katy Perry.  I think Katy just got posted in between...


----------



## PANda_USC

*kim K's* outfit is so cute! The dress with those cloud noeuds, oo ra ra!

*katy perry's* outfit is so fun.

*cheryl cole*, those loubouts are not working for her..! She has slim legs but they're making them look, as *chelley* put, like cankles, O_O. I will also steer clear of these shoes..perhaps the ones that hit lower calf may be better?


----------



## icecreamom

Katy Perry. :shame: what an AMAZING body!


----------



## Aniski

CelticLuv said:


> Kim's wax figure....were they trying to make her chest appear as implants? The "ladies" are quite high up, and slightly lopsided, on the wax figure...



Yep!  Too high and perky!


----------



## CMP86

sunlit said:


> I'm so sorry if this isn't in the correct format but I'm at work and there's a current ban on saving photographs onto our computers (massive virus a couple of weeks ago which spooked the whole office)!
> 
> This article seems to show Kerry Katona wearing Louboutins (she's a reality show MESS in the UK) - there were a bunch of comments at the bottom of the story earlier claiming that they weren't real, although they seem to have vanished now.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-smartens-apologising-shock-documentary.html
> 
> She's a celeb of sorts so I thought this was the right thread! Please feel free to delete if not
> 
> What do you guys think? She's known for being bankrupt and blowing cash on drugs so I wouldn't be surprised!




I'm pretty sure that these are Betsey Johnson shoes instead of CL. The  soles look way too pink to be CL's.


----------



## Michele26

Looks like Elle had a face lift too.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## AriCakes

chelleybelley said:


> Is it the Loubouts that give the cankle effect?  If that's the case, I better steer clear from this style.



It definitely isn't the style. I own a pair and I don't get a cankle effect at all. I think she might have just gotten a pair that was too tight.


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi Klum


----------



## siserilla

I'm not sure if I like that hair style on Heidi...


----------



## janelovesyou

I don't like it at all. It makes her face look old


----------



## TwiggyStar

Yeah, I'm not a fan of Heidi's new hairstyle at all...


----------



## siserilla

That's exactly what I was thinking, *Jane*. I think it ages her a lot.


----------



## heatherB

What would Tim Gunn say about that outfit on her? Not good, I think.


----------



## babysweetums

Bjoy521 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian


 
there are no words to say how much i love kourtney in these pics!!! i am so happy to see another woman carrying thier baby and pushing a stroller in 5in heels, i thought i was the only one!! =) and her and i have the same stroller haha..bugabooo cameleon!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

I think she looks amazing....from the ankles down



heatherB said:


> What would Tim Gunn say about that outfit on her? Not good, I think.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

babysweetums said:


> there are no words to say how much i love kourtney in these pics!!! i am so happy to see another woman carrying thier baby and pushing a stroller in 5in heels, i thought i was the only one!! =) and her and i have the same stroller haha..bugabooo cameleon!!!!!


 
When tPF ladies met up at SCP last time I was there, *Liza *wore her biancas with her stroller and everyone else wore flats! She is fabulous


----------



## Michele26

I agree about Heidi's hair, and that dress/skirt is much too short.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Bjoy521

Kourtney and Kris


----------



## jancedtif

I'm digging Kris's whole ensemble!


----------



## heatherB

authenticplease said:


> I think she looks amazing....from the ankles down


 
 
Agreed.


----------



## heatherB

The Kardashians certainly represent the Loubies and Birkins! Kim looks really stunning in that pink dress and the nude CLs.


----------



## Ms.parker123

^I agree. Those Kardashian girls love themselves some Louboutins, and they wear them well!


----------



## Bjoy521

heatherB said:


> The Kardashians certainly represent the Loubies and Birkins! Kim looks really stunning in that pink dress and the nude CLs.



ita!!


----------



## Bjoy521

more pics of Kris


----------



## loash

kim kardashian....with a pretty creepy wax version of kim, lol


----------



## purseinsanity

Elise499 said:


> Elle McPherson



That's Elle?!!?    WTH did she do to her face??


----------



## purseinsanity

siserilla said:


> I'm not sure if I like that hair style on Heidi...



I'm sure I don't like it at all!


----------



## purseinsanity

loash said:


> kim kardashian....with a pretty creepy wax version of kim, lol



ITA!  They probably couldn't keep up the wax figure with all the PS she's had done recently!


----------



## elfgirl

purseinsanity said:


> ITA!  They probably couldn't keep up the wax figure with all the PS she's had done recently!



It looks like they're at least one nose job behind...and one boob job ahead. :weird:


----------



## nillacobain

purseinsanity said:


> ITA! They probably couldn't keep up the wax figure with all the PS she's had done recently!


 
You crack me up girl!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> It looks like they're at least one nose job behind...and one boob job ahead. :weird:


 
:lolots: :lolots::lolots:


----------



## jen 2 o

hahahaha i love it!


----------



## Nico3327

Seriously though, I really don't think I would know that was Kim without her standing next to it.   wax makers!


----------



## LavenderIce

Hilary Duff


----------



## Bjoy521

Kylie Minogue


----------



## JuneHawk

I love Kylie's pants!


----------



## karwood

elfgirl said:


> It looks like they're at least one nose job behind...and one boob job ahead. :weird:


 

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## honeyspice

september gurl said:


> Rachel Bilson wearing Bianca.


 
which color is Rachel Bilson's Biancas? They are so lovely!  Is it grey patent or taupe?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ grey/taupe leather. Karwood has them


----------



## pwecious_323

What CL are these? I love the style and color!! thx



LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ taupe feticha


----------



## *Magdalena*

JuneHawk said:


> I love Kylie's pants!


 
I love Kylie. Period!!! ....and could Hailey Duff be any more orange?


----------



## phiphi

kylie is awesome!
that taupe/gray leather.. le swoon. 
agreed *mags* - there is a lot of orange on hailey


----------



## BellaShoes

What is the girl (sister?) with Hillary wearing south of her ankles? YSL? Love!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ me too! wonder what they are?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hmmm, is that her sister?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Hmmm, is that her sister?


 
Yep, Haylie


----------



## strsusc

Heidi Klum in her MBB


----------



## Bjoy521

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Marrion

actress Julia Snigir


----------



## honeyspice

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ grey/taupe leather. Karwood has them


 
thanks *naked*  going to check out karwood's thread now


----------



## ShoeNoob

Bjoy521 said:


> Kristin Chenoweth









ARGH someone seriously needs to tell her that the bang-less look is SO unflattering on her. She's cute and all, but a) the hair-pulled-back thing is too harsh on her, and b) it always looks like if her hair were pulled back any tighter, her scalp would rip off!


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Bjoy521

Holly Willoughby


----------



## babysweetums

nickys gained some weight back...she looks great!


----------



## babysweetums

i love h ow much kourtney wears those clichys! they are so comfy i love mine too =)


----------



## babysweetums

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> When tPF ladies met up at SCP last time I was there, *Liza *wore her biancas with her stroller and everyone else wore flats! She is fabulous


 

well them liza you are fabulous also!! rockstar mommiess!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Monica at the Essence Music Festival


----------



## rock_girl

ShoeNoob said:


>


 
I think this dress is so pretty!  Can anyone ID it?  TIA!


----------



## babysweetums

^ema savahl does alot of stuff like that but not sure if its hers...


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff



hilary looks GREAT! love the jacket.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

rock_girl said:


> I think this dress is so pretty!  Can anyone ID it?  TIA!




Mandalay its on Neimuns.com


----------



## Bjoy521

Lauren Bosworth


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K.


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Aguilera


----------



## amazigrace

Bjoy521 said:


> more pics of Kris



I think these pictures of Kris tell the story of why
women who are 'older' shouldn't wear sleeveless
tops, short skirts, and shoes that are too high.
To me, she looks like she's trying way too hard
to look young.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^^ LOL,* amazigrace*, so true!


----------



## Michele26

amazigrace said:


> I think these pictures of Kris tell the story of why
> women who are 'older' shouldn't wear sleeveless
> tops, short skirts, and shoes that are too high.
> To me, she looks like she's trying way too hard
> to look young.



I was surprised to see how flabby her upper arms are.


----------



## heatherB

I love Lo's style and I'm so excited because I have this bag!



Bjoy521 said:


> Lauren Bosworth


----------



## heatherB

Wow, her face looks so differnt here! Does anyone know this style. It looks like the Clou Noude without the spikes.



Bjoy521 said:


> Kim K.


----------



## 5elle

heatherB said:


> Wow, her face looks so differnt here! Does anyone know this style. It looks like the Clou Noude without the spikes.



 It is the Clou Nouede.


----------



## label24

any body has the pictures of this week to kate moss in pigalle roccia?


----------



## Bitstuff

Wow, Xtina's pinkish hair makes her face look greenish-yellow.

As to Kris, honestly, anyone can wear whatever they want and more power to her for not feeling the need to cover up her "flabby" arms. Her legs look fantastic and she is rocking the Coussin.


----------



## Bjoy521

Bitstuff said:


> As to Kris, honestly, anyone can wear whatever they want and more power to her for not feeling the need to cover up her "flabby" arms. Her legs look fantastic and she is rocking the Coussin.



*ita*!!!

I think its sad that women would think that other women who are 'older' (in their 50's and up) shouldn't wear a sleeveless top because of their age. As *Bitstuff *wrote...people can wear what they want. Also, its not like she's wearing a mini-skirt where you can see her under garment. I think Kris looks fine.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kate Moss



label24 said:


> any body has the pictures of this week to kate moss in pigalle roccia?


----------



## Bjoy521

Angie Harmon trying on CL's


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicole Narain


----------



## Bjoy521

Bjoy521 said:


> Angie Harmon trying on CL's



2 more pics


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bjoy521 said:


> *ita*!!!
> 
> *I think its sad that women would think that other women who are 'older' (in their 50's and up) shouldn't wear a sleeveless top because of their age.* As *Bitstuff *wrote...people can wear what they want. Also, its not like she's wearing a mini-skirt where you can see her under garment. I think Kris looks fine.



Let's keep the judgment of others' opinions off this thread. Thanks.


----------



## kett

I feel bad for celebs that get photographed doing day to day stuff. I know that there is a certain amount of it that just comes with the territory, but I would really hate it if I couldn't do anything without having someone watch me. 

That said, I really like Angie Harmon's outfit.


----------



## laurenam

Bjoy521 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian



Can anyone ID Kourtney's dress? I love the lace!


----------



## Bjoy521

JetSetGo! said:


> Let's keep the judgment of others' opinions off this thread. Thanks.



my apologies.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Christian Dior Haute Couture Show in Paris 

Blake Lively wearing Christian Louboutin Luly Mary-Janes in Nude _


----------



## Michele26

Angie Harmon is a natural beauty.


----------



## Bjoy521

michele26 said:


> angie harmon is a natural beauty.




ita!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow Blake was seated next to Anna Wintour, how impressive and fab is that


----------



## Bjoy521

Miranda Kerr


----------



## babysweetums

^ mirandas legs are so perfect omg....


----------



## LouboutinNerd

I totally have a girl crush on Angie Harmon!  She is so pretty!


----------



## mal

^^I love her too


----------



## Bjoy521

Kate Moss


----------



## rock_girl

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Mandalay its on Neimuns.com


 
Thanks *Adctd*!  I appreciate the ID help.  



babysweetums said:


> ^ema savahl does alot of stuff like that but not sure if its hers...


 
Thanks *Baby*, I think I'll check out her line.


----------



## nyjaesmith

This past weekend at Essence Music Fest Janet Jackson wore Big Lip's to perform but there are no pics only video and Mary J. Blige wore Madame Butterfly Booty to perform and the pics are on wireimage and gettyimages.com


----------



## TwiggyStar

Bjoy521 said:


> Miranda Kerr




Are you sure that's Miranda?  It doesn't look like her to me.


----------



## Bjoy521

TwiggyStar said:


> Are you sure that's Miranda?  It doesn't look like her to me.



I said that same thing, she looks totally different..but that's who they have as the model for the spread. I read an article about the shoot...she's wearing a wig. I never would've known it was her had I not read the article


----------



## Bjoy521

Mary J. Blige


----------



## babysweetums

those MBB certainly are a celeb and tpf favorite!!


----------



## SassySarah

Every time I see the MBB I love them more and more!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow Blake was seated next to Anna Wintour, how impressive and fab is that



I thought the same thing! And I love seeing Grace too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bjoy521 said:


> my apologies.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

JetSetGo! said:


> I thought the same thing! And I love seeing Grace too!


 
yess! loved seeing Grace too!


----------



## label24

thanks I love this picture


----------



## sunshinequeen

Leighton Meester (Blair Waldorf)




Blake Lively


----------



## 5elle

Blake is most definitely Anna's muse du jour. She looks fabulous in those Lulys!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Here is the link of Janet Jackson http://concreteloop.com/2010/07/concert-pics-janet-jackson-performs-at-the-essence-music-festival


----------



## nyjaesmith

^^^ She is wearing Big Lips Boots


----------



## jancedtif

Whoa Janet!


----------



## nyjaesmith

jancedtif said:


> Whoa Janet!



LOL I thought the same thing


----------



## kittenslingerie

sunshinequeen said:


> Leighton Meester (Blair Waldorf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Lively



I love luly's but not with Blake's outfit. Way too little girl for me, she's looks silly.


----------



## Alice1979

^Her dress and the lulys are fine, just that thing on her head makes her look silly, JMHO.


----------



## loash

blake lively


----------



## dukediva02

Which CL are those the Blake Lively is wearing with the sequined jacket?


----------



## CMP86

She is wearing the Volnay. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78784


----------



## PANda_USC

*blake*'s figure is amazing, ^_^! :: swoons:: Inspires me to work out harder at the gym!


----------



## compulsive

I personally love all of Blake's outfits.. especially that thing in her hair!


----------



## strsusc

her stylist needs a raise she looks incredible!


----------



## Nico3327

^ I think I read somewhere that Blake doesn't have a stylist.


----------



## compulsive

^ It's been said that she doesn't have a stylist 

jinx *Nico*!


----------



## strsusc

I read a while ago she did not have one, but she got panned so much for that horrific Golden Globe blue satin dress (i think 2 yearsa ago) that she recently hired one, could be very wrong

Anyway, she looks great no matter what!


----------



## PANda_USC

Leighton Meester in the greyish MISFITS!! Ahh, they look so cute on! I may have to get a pair!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ they are super cute.


----------



## Jönathan

Leighton always looks great!


----------



## strsusc

those are darling!!!  much prettier on than I would have expected!


----------



## amazigrace

Bjoy521 said:


> my apologies.



It's okay, *Bjoy521,* I wrote that because I'm very old myself - probably old enough to be your grandmother, and when I see women dressed like Kris, I just know I don't want to look like that. She's a beautiful woman, and I admire the way she always dresses and looks. I guess I was just talking about myself, more than her. No worries!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Chanel Haute Couture Show

Jessica Alba in Bridget




Leighton Meester in Loubout




Blake Lively in Spritney


----------



## Bjoy521

Jessica Alba


----------



## Bjoy521

Bjoy521 said:


> Jessica Alba


Guess I was hitting the save button as Sunshine was posting her pics


----------



## betty*00

Are there more pics of Leighton? I'm just curious to see what they look like from the side??
PS...what is she wearing?? Sorry, not a fan of the crazy prints together. 



PANda_USC said:


> Leighton Meester in the greyish MISFITS!! Ahh, they look so cute on! I may have to get a pair!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Elle MacPherson


----------



## Bjoy521

amazigrace said:


> It's okay, *Bjoy521,* I wrote that because I'm very old myself - probably old enough to be your grandmother, and when I see women dressed like Kris, I just know I don't want to look like that. She's a beautiful woman, and I admire the way she always dresses and looks. I guess I was just talking about myself, more than her. No worries!



Even though, I am not Kris' age, I was just trying to stick up for women who aren't in their 20's or 30's. By no means was I trying to be disrespectful. Thanks for understanding


----------



## heatherB

betty*00 said:


> Are there more pics of Leighton? I'm just curious to see what they look like from the side??
> PS...what is she wearing?? Sorry, not a fan of the crazy prints together.


 
Follow this link for more pics http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-2010-pics-only-no-560800-8.html#post15840045

They are cuter from the side!


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *heatherB*! They are super cute!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Bjoy521 said:


> Elle MacPherson


sorry for the duplicate...just searched other thread.


----------



## surlygirl

love the misfit!


----------



## laurenam

sunshinequeen said:


> Chanel Haute Couture Show
> 
> 
> Blake Lively in Spritney


 

Maybe it's just me, but I really want to cut the gold Y-shaped string off the Spritney everytime I see it.


----------



## Popsicool

laurenam said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I really want to cut the gold Y-shaped string off the Spritney everytime I see it.



Hah, no not just you. Every time I wonder if that thing is "cuttable" without damage. It just doesn't make sense!


----------



## laurenam

Same thought here! I figured that if they cut the price on those real low then I would buy them and attempt it. Haha! It would be a great DIY.


----------



## 5elle

^^ I love the gold thong on the Alta Spritney - nothing like it! From a practical point of view it keeps what is effectively a Banana sling securely on your feet.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lauren*, I'm the same way. I don't care for the Y-shaped string bit at all


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *lauren*, I'm the same way. I don't care for the Y-shaped string bit at all


 
me either. IRL it's yuck IMO.


----------



## tivogirl

^ It also seems like it would be really uncomfortable. I hate things between my toes like that!


----------



## authenticplease

I love the look of the gold string on the Spritney....IRL it give another depth/dimension to the shoe but when I tried them on they were horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

authenticplease said:


> I love the look of the gold string on the Spritney....IRL it give another depth/dimension to the shoe but when I tried them on they were horribly uncomfortable.


 
It was suuuper uncomfortable! ack


----------



## nyjaesmith

here is a video of Dakota Fanning wearing Lipspikes at a bts photo shoot for Marie Claire ate .10 sec


----------



## nyjaesmith

^^^ here is the link lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZmyhoYBkOw


----------



## loash

bigger pic pic of jessica alba


----------



## ayla

^ Love this look !


----------



## rdgldy

I adore Jessica's dress!!! So summery and pretty.


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> I adore Jessica's dress!!! So summery and pretty.


 
It is indeed an amazing dress!! Is it Chanel?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

surlygirl said:


> love the misfit!



I agree. Out of all the shoes coming out for the fall, I'm really wanting the misfit.




nyjaesmith said:


> Here is the link of Janet Jackson http://concreteloop.com/2010/07/concert-pics-janet-jackson-performs-at-the-essence-music-festival



WOW at those pics of Janet. Her body is out of this world.


----------



## guccigal07

Jessica A looks great but don't love the shoes with dress


----------



## alyssa08

^^agreed, gg. the dress is stunning though.

I adore leighton meester. she is so beautiful!


----------



## Marrion

Irina Shayk


----------



## Marrion

more on Irina


----------



## ikaesmallz

lovin' Jessica Alba's dress!!!


----------



## karwood

Leighton Meester (L) wearing Quepi Reci during a filming for "Gossip Girls" on Paris:


----------



## Bjoy521

Dita Von Teese at the Jean-Paul Gaultier F/W '11 fashion show


----------



## Bjoy521

A couple more of Leighton and Blake. Also, in the last pic..a few seats away from Blake, is Linda Wells wearing her Fernando's.


----------



## 5elle

The Loubout is growing on me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Blake is so gorgeous 

hate her.


----------



## Bjoy521

Reese wearing Almeria


----------



## Bjoy521

lolitablue said:


> Is it Chanel?



Yes


----------



## 5elle

Bjoy521 said:


> Reese wearing Almeria



Stunning! So glad to be her shoe twin


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Dita....


----------



## lilmissb

I hear ya *naked!* So do I!!! 

Leighton looks great and I really love the loubout!

Whoa! Is it me or are Reese's legs looking a bit skinny these days? They're normally thin but maybe it's just the angle...  On the bright side I love the almerias, so comfy!


----------



## strsusc

^second on Reese's legs, but all of the shoes are sheer perfection!


----------



## heatherB

I think Reese looks sooo cute! Love the outfit and, of course, the shoes.


----------



## BellaShoes

Gosh, I wish I could pull off a fedora!


----------



## jancedtif

Bjoy521 said:


> Reese wearing Almeria



Love, love, love Reese in her Almeria!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Blake is so gorgeous
> 
> hate her.


 
seriously she makes me want to cry! Her Vogue spread was fab!


----------



## meggyg8r

Is Blake wearing Fred Flats??



karwood said:


> Leighton Meester (L) wearing Quepi Reci during a filming for "Gossip Girls" on Paris:


----------



## Nico3327

^ No, they're not Freds.  You can see the sole of the shoes in another pic and it is not red.


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks, Nico


----------



## Marrion

agyness deyn


----------



## LH405

I would love to constantly have Dita's perfect posture. She is just adorable!


----------



## loash

Kate Walsh


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ Man, she's butt naked under there.  Did she not realize her dress was sheer?  Love the shoes though.


----------



## dukediva02

Jessica Alba in my new love...Misfit


----------



## PANda_USC

^*chelley*, are you sold on the misfits yet??!?! Hehehe. 

Wow, Jessica Alba looks great! Her figure, the outfit. I am lovin' me some Misfits! They're so fun!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ Oh, they look SOOOO cute on her!!  I will have to try them on.... just for research purposes. 
Jessica Alba's got such an amazing body.  Hate her too.    jk LOVE her.


----------



## strsusc

I think i prefer the misfit in the beige/nude instead of the black...a must try on


----------



## dukediva02

I agree *strsusc*! I prefer the nude/beige too!  The more I look at them, the more I love them and the more I think "Hmmm...1495 for booties? That's a DEAL!"


----------



## surlygirl

surlygirl said:


> love the misfit!





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree. Out of all the shoes coming out for the fall, I'm really wanting the misfit.



have to quote myself on this one! love, love, love the misfit. the more I see them, the more I want them!!! 

any other colors other than the beige and black?


----------



## elfgirl

surlygirl said:


> have to quote myself on this one! love, love, love the misfit. the more I see them, the more I want them!!!
> 
> any other colors other than the beige and black?



I've been waiting on them since the 3.1 Philip Lim show! 

*surly*, the CL lookbook only included black and beige. 

*




*


----------



## Bjoy521

Wendy Williams


----------



## Bjoy521

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Bjoy521

Kylie Minogue- for Elle Hungary


----------



## PANda_USC

for those that love the *misfit*, the color is a gris tourterelle, beige-ish grey! At least that was the color that the Neiman's lookbook listed it as, ^_^.


----------



## Parisian_chic

loash said:


> Kate Walsh


Can anyone please ID the CLs Kate is wearing here? Thanks!


----------



## 5elle

Bjoy521 said:


> Kylie Minogue- for Elle Hungary



This was also the cover of Elle UK a couple of months back and IIRC there were more pics of her wearing CL shoes inside.


----------



## surlygirl

elfgirl said:


> I've been waiting on them since the 3.1 Philip Lim show!
> 
> *surly*, the CL lookbook only included black and beige.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks, *elf*! they are the business!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Parisian_chic said:


> Can anyone please ID the CLs Kate is wearing here? Thanks!



Tres Decolette, I believe.



surlygirl said:


> thanks, elf! they are the business!!!



I know, right?!  I need me some, I think.


----------



## rock_girl

elfgirl said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I *adore* the Guerriere boot in the center of the look book!  Does anyone know what stores will be carrying them?  TIA!


----------



## elfgirl

rock_girl said:


> I *adore* the Guerriere boot in the center of the look book!  Does anyone know what stores will be carrying them?  TIA!




I want those too.  In fact, I think that's my favorite page of the lookbook for A/W.


----------



## Jönathan

Parisian_chic said:


> Can anyone please ID the CLs Kate is wearing here? Thanks!



I think she is wearing the "Chironde" in nude or beige?


http://www.momist.com/blog/2005/11/christian-louboutin-black-leather.html


----------



## september gurl

Reese Witherspoon wearing Almeria wedges.


----------



## september gurl

Jönathan;15912166 said:
			
		

> I think she is wearing the "Chironde" in nude or beige?
> 
> 
> http://www.momist.com/blog/2005/11/christian-louboutin-black-leather.html




*Jonathan*, Good call.  I think you may be correct. The Tres Decolette seems to be cut a bit different (lots of toe cleavage!) I think Kate may in fact be wearing Chirondes. I'd have to see a couple more pics though.


----------



## elfgirl

Jönathan;15912166 said:
			
		

> I think she is wearing the "Chironde" in nude or beige?
> 
> 
> http://www.momist.com/blog/2005/11/christian-louboutin-black-leather.html



Yep, better eye than mine!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

surlygirl said:


> have to quote myself on this one! love, love, love the misfit. the more I see them, the more I want them!!!
> 
> any other colors other than the beige and black?


 
*surly *which color are you thinking of getting?


----------



## surlygirl

not sure, *dez*. if I have to pick between the black & beige ... probably black. although I'm sure the beige/grey is lovely, too.

I'm going to have to limit myself to one peep toe/bootie type of shoe which is hard because there are so many fantastic styles out for fall/winter! what to do??!


----------



## Jönathan

Jennifer Garner wearing nude Hyper Prive


----------



## Marrion

Irina


----------



## Marrion

gossip girl


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^lovin those shoe on Blake


----------



## PANda_USC

*Irina* is gorgeous!!!


----------



## karwood

I may have to watch Gossip Girls this season just for the CL shoes!:couch: (Okay, Ed Westwood as well (yum!))


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

karwood said:


> I may have to watch Gossip Girls this season just for the CL shoes!:couch: (Okay, *Ed Westwood as well (yum*!))


 
Word! I haven't watched in a while, but CL and Ed are well worth it!


----------



## mal

Mmmmm Ed,


----------



## Bjoy521

Rihanna...those might be the Fred flats that she has in her hand


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, fred flats... I like the woman in the background on the cell phone in the 2nd pic.. _'You'll never believe who is shopping the sale racks at Barney's right now'_


----------



## janelovesyou

Mel B


----------



## BellaShoes

Love banana's....


It almost looks like Jennifer Garner is wearing the Nude Very Private, doesn't the platform look like cork?


----------



## janelovesyou

Wendy Williams


----------



## Ms.parker123

Wendy proably looked like a statue in those heels she's already tall. But she looks good tho!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Love banana's....
> 
> 
> It almost looks like Jennifer Garner is wearing the Nude Very Private, doesn't the platform look like cork?



Yes they are cork


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mal said:


> Mmmmm Ed,


 
yuummmy ed


----------



## needloub

When Wendy Williams wears CL's, her feet look so swollen in them...so not flattering!


----------



## po0hping

BellaShoes said:


> Love banana's....
> 
> 
> It almost looks like Jennifer Garner is wearing the Nude Very Private, doesn't the platform look like cork?



She's probably wearing the So Private.


----------



## laxnyvr

I know he has been mentioned before in these threads, Baggs posted that insanely beautiful photo of his rainbow circle of Pigalle Strass, I searched to see if this had been posted but couldn't find it - so here it is! A video by Mark Ruiz featuring Phillipe Blond modelling the new collections from The Blonds - for those of you who haven't seen him before, he's one gorgeous man!!! - featuring some AMAZING Loubies 

My favorite shots are at 2:50 and 3:51


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

laxnyvr said:


> I know he has been mentioned before in these threads, Baggs posted that insanely beautiful photo of his rainbow circle of Pigalle Strass, I searched to see if this had been posted but couldn't find it - so here it is! A video by Mark Ruiz featuring Phillipe Blond modelling the new collections from The Blonds - for those of you who haven't seen him before, he's one gorgeous man!!! - featuring some AMAZING Loubies
> 
> My favorite shots are at 2:50 and 3:51
> ]



*Thanx for sharing, i'm in LOVE the with leopard pump at 2:50 .. are those babies for sale or just made for the show Girlz????
HELP  *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Thanx for sharing, i'm in LOVE the with leopard pump at 2:50 .. are those babies for sale or just made for the show Girlz????*
> *HELP  *


 
NOT available


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brickhouse!!!



janelovesyou said:


> Mel B


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Hi Ladies, Anybody know the name of the style that Dita is wearing?
Is it new?*


----------



## elfgirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies, Anybody know the name of the style that Dita is wearing?
> Is it new?*



Since it's Dita in costume, it is more likely to be a custom pair.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> NOT available







elfgirl said:


> Since it's Dita in costume, it is more likely to be a custom pair.



*Thank you elf.. it reminds me of 'VERY JAWS' Peep toe, isn't it ?*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Thank you elf.. it reminds me of 'VERY JAWS' Peep toe, isn't it ?*


 
The shoe dita is wearing is a closed toe


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The shoe dita is wearing is a closed toe




i could see that sister.. the front cross cut is so similar to that of the very jaws..  but with closed toe .. 
Thanx for reply


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Brickhouse!!!



seriously love scary spice!!! we big booty girls have to stick together!


----------



## Luv n bags

^Not only is she curvaceous, she looks hella strong!  Looks like the man she is with is enjoying the view...


----------



## mal

^^No Doubt!!!


----------



## surlygirl

exactly ... Mel B is my fit body inspiration. so toned and svelte, but still with lady lumps!!! 

her butt looks like it's getting smaller, though. keep the booty, girl! keep the booty!


----------



## karwood

Leighton Meester wearing Ernesta Bow:


----------



## CMP86

Not digging the combo of the color dress with those accessories. But she still looks gorgeous.


----------



## indypup

I ADORE Leighton's look.


----------



## Popsicool

I love it too! Pink and red together are supposedly a big no-no but I really enjoy it. And she always looks sooooo gorg


----------



## 5elle

^^Love pink and red together too. It's why I think pink CLs always look so gorgeous


----------



## karwood

Another Leighton Meester. This time, she is wearing Gres Mules:


----------



## 5elle

^^Cannot wait for these Paris GG episodes. I'll be on permanent Loubie watch!!


----------



## janelovesyou

Kim at a wedding


----------



## indypup

I just cannot get into those shoes, especially on Kim.

And I think they look all wrong with her outfit.  Something like silver Altadamas would have been so much better.


----------



## 5elle

^^ I agree. They're far too chunky with that gorgeous dress - I presume it a HL.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yep a HL. Not diggin the shoes with that either


----------



## Bjoy521

Coco in Big Lips


----------



## Bjoy521

Holly Valance in Poseidon


----------



## Bjoy521

Msr. Louboutin


----------



## Bjoy521

Eva in Delfin


----------



## ShanaG

Marrion said:


> gossip girl



What are the shoes Blake is wearing? I  them!


----------



## Bjoy521

Petra Ecclestone wearing Tinazata


----------



## Bjoy521

ShanaG said:


> What are the shoes Blake is wearing? I  them!



Années Folles, I believe.


----------



## Bjoy521

Eve wearing Praia


----------



## Bjoy521

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## PANda_USC

Paris wearing fuchsia satin fetichas with strass heel, ^_^. Shoe twinny!


----------



## nexisfan

^


----------



## SassySarah

Bjoy521 said:


> Eve wearing Praia



Wow seeing these on really makes me like them now!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ me, too. the Praia is so cute ... great to see how they look on! want!


----------



## 5elle

Who knew the Praia was so cute on! they look like a mess in stock photos. 

Even though I can wear them I'm not usually a Feticha fan, but those pink satin ones are TDF.


----------



## jancedtif

Bjoy521 said:


> Holly Valance in Poseidon



Whoever she is, she looks fantastic!!



Bjoy521 said:


> Eva in Delfin


I love the Delfin and her dress!



Bjoy521 said:


> Eve wearing Praia



I really don't want to like this shoe, but I do!



Bjoy521 said:


> Karina Smirnoff



She looks great!



PANda_USC said:


> Paris wearing fuchsia satin fetichas with strass heel, ^_^. Shoe twinny!



I can't believe I'm saying this, but Paris looks great!


----------



## phiphi

glad to see modeling pics of the praia too! so cute! 
gossip girl will be a haven of CLs! that makes it must watch tv!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love how Eve is styled, the whole outfit is very chic. She looks great!
I never knew Eve has such great legs either.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ love those


----------



## BionicNY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wJ8PLmMiqQ

video

what CLS are these? How much?
Never saw them online.


----------



## rdgldy

DC-Cutie said:


>


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492715445&bmUID=1278873190255&ev19=2:31


----------



## po0hping

BionicNY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wJ8PLmMiqQ
> 
> video
> 
> what CLS are these? How much?
> Never saw them online.



Those are the Calypsos from last season IIRC.  They were $3000+.


----------



## noah8077

BionicNY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wJ8PLmMiqQ
> 
> video
> 
> what CLS are these? How much?
> Never saw them online.



Is Lamar wearing CL's too?


----------



## BellaShoes

po0hping said:


> Those are the Calypsos from last season IIRC.


 oy vey.. the sparkle.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I like how Lala girly up the loafers. She looks cute.


----------



## lilmissb

*jan* Holly Valance is an ex Aussie soapie actress who tried a singing career in the UK. God knows what she's doing these days but she did guest star on CSI Miami (I think) and had a minor role in some other US show. Maybe Prison Break?

Love Eva and the delfins.


----------



## Vodkaine

Meeeeeeeh... I hate the way Khloe is putting her feet... tipping them on the heel.. just like oprah does all the time... One day they will break ! Silly !


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> *jan* Holly Valance is an ex Aussie soapie actress who tried a singing career in the UK. God knows what she's doing these days but she did guest star on CSI Miami (I think) and had a minor role in some other US show. Maybe Prison Break?
> 
> Love Eva and the delfins.



Thanks *T*!


----------



## Marrion

Kim


----------



## Marrion

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## Marrion

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## BellaShoes

Bjoy521 said:


> Années Folles, I believe.



yep, champagne and gold Annees Folles


----------



## dukediva02

DAMN YOU Eve!!!! Those Praias weren't even on my radar. Now I want them!


----------



## 5elle

^^ Me too. The only thing stopping me is I have tan Almerias and I can't justify both.


----------



## clothingguru

Bjoy521 said:


> Msr. Louboutin


Can ANYONE ID Blake's dress???!!!!!
TIA!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1151815&d=1278823809

AND....I* knew those Praias Would be cute on!!!!! *


----------



## PANda_USC

dunno who this *tamara* is but she looks smokin', O_O


----------



## bagpunk

Marrion said:


> gossip girl



i don't watch gossip girl (i am too old ) but what are those black pair she is wearing...? thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bagpunk said:


> i don't watch gossip girl (i am too old ) but what are those black pair she is wearing...? thanks!


 
looks like a rolando


----------



## chelleybelley

surlygirl said:


> seriously love scary spice!!! we big booty girls have to stick together!


 
hahahah *surly*  

she does look awesome though....


----------



## mangujowa

PANda_USC said:


> dunno who this *tamara* is but she looks smokin', O_O



She's the daughter of Bernie Eccelstone (CEO of the formula one group). Same with Petra. 

>< I'm still so scared of the spindly heel on the Big Lips snapping off--seeing Coco's pics didn't make the fear go away at all. I want them, but I know I'd go running down the street one day and have the heels snap off!


----------



## KlassicKouture

chelleybelley said:


> hahahah *surly*
> 
> she does look awesome though....


 
Not the booty talk again LOL!!

:lolots:


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

JuneHawk said:


> She is too young for those shoes.


 ah-greed!


----------



## laxnyvr

noah8077 said:


> Is Lamar wearing CL's too?



No, those are Supra, they do red soles every now and then depending on the style. You'll know a CL sneaker by the fact that the sole isn't completely red, it has a large white outline on the bottom - and the CL signature!


----------



## BellaShoes

Woot! Shoe twin with KK!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Has anyone noticed the camera time her YSL Tribtoo's are getting these past two weeks?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> ^Has anyone noticed the camera time her YSL Tribtoo's are getting these past two weeks?


 
No because it's not posted in this thread


----------



## indypup

^LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> ^Has anyone noticed the camera time her YSL Tribtoo's are getting these past two weeks?



Wait...celebs wear something other than CLs??


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> No because it's not posted in this thread



smartie pants 

I was doing a search for a HL dress and KK popped up... so I started checking out all the recent pa-pa-paparazzi pics and they are all tribtoo's!


----------



## Popsicool

Ahhhhaaha THANK YOU *Bella* & *nake* for the LOL (and please don't tell anyone I just used that acronym).
  :lolots:


----------



## lulabee

elfgirl said:


> Wait...celebs wear something other than CLs??


 I have no clue WTF is going on but..LMFAO!


----------



## Nereavi

Lo Bosworth


----------



## 5elle

^^Ooh I likey Lo's shoes. Are these a new style?


----------



## Nereavi

Christian Louboutin Mille Cordes


----------



## 5elle

Thanks *Nereavi* they are gorgeous!


----------



## Bjoy521

I can tell AnnaLynne really loves her Fetilo's...


----------



## Bjoy521

Amy Winehouse in Lady Bows, I think...


----------



## heatherB

^ she is a mess. so sad because she's super talented.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kourt K.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## loash

jennifer love hewitt


----------



## chelleybelley

wow, JLH has such an amazing figure!  curves in the right places and the shoes look so adorable on her.


----------



## rdgldy

I agree-she looks great!


----------



## jancedtif

I agree too!  JLH looks amazing!  Meanwhile Amy Winehouse looks like something that's been rode hard and put up wet!


----------



## Bjoy521

Marissa Miller


----------



## KlassicKouture

JLH's body is insane!!


----------



## hya_been

*Carrie-Ann Moss* in Jaws. The outfit is terrible, but we rarely get to see Jaws, so I guess that's the bright side.


----------



## rdgldy

what a waste of such spectacular shoes-you can't even see them


----------



## laurenam

Why would you cover up Jaws with jeans?!


----------



## meggyg8r

Jeans + a dress + gorgeous shoes covered by flare = Carrie Ann FAIL.

That dress needs a belt at her waist and she needs to lose the pants! If she needs something on her legs, black leggings would have worked just fine.


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ ITA!  But instead, her dress looks like a smock and we can't see the shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

jancedtif said:


> I agree too!  JLH looks amazing!  Meanwhile Amy Winehouse looks like something that's been rode hard and put up wet!


:lolots:


----------



## kittenslingerie

Bjoy521 said:


> Marissa Miller



Marissa Miller has such a fantastic body!


----------



## Bjoy521

Latoya Jackson


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Latoya Jackson



I am sorry but the second picture is just scary!!  I like her shoes though!


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Milian


----------



## Bjoy521

Selita Ebanks


----------



## Bjoy521

Brandy & Selita


----------



## Bjoy521

Diane Kruger


----------



## Bjoy521

Talulah Riley


----------



## Bjoy521

Trina in Canonita


----------



## Bjoy521

Angie Harmon


----------



## compulsive

^ Angie looks AMAZING!!!!!! And I'm her shoe twin!


----------



## jancedtif

Brandy's toes in her VPs look like mine! :cry: I may need to give up my VPs too.


----------



## Alice1979

Bjoy521 said:


> Selita Ebanks



Can she look any more perfect  ?


----------



## Bjoy521

Paris


----------



## 5elle

^^ I think I have the same size feet as Paris, or very near. She never wears anything that has a constricted or pointy toe - I'm guessing she's at the limit of CL sizing.


----------



## Bjoy521

Chris Bosh's date in Miss ChaCha


----------



## mal

Alice1979 said:


> Can she look any more perfect  ?


No, no she couldn't!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loash said:


> jennifer love hewitt


 
Her body is the best! No matter what weight she is at


----------



## Bjoy521

Lauren Sanchez


----------



## indypup

Sigh, Miss Cha Cha's. 

Selita Ebanks always looks so ridiculously perfect (I still want to steal her glitter Clichys!).


----------



## SassySarah

5elle said:


> ^^ I think I have the same size feet as Paris, or very near. She never wears anything that has a constricted or pointy toe - I'm guessing she's at the limit of CL sizing.



I've heard she's a size 12 shoe.


----------



## 5elle

SassySarah said:


> I've heard she's a size 12 shoe.



Then that makes sense! Thanks


----------



## KlassicKouture

So I'm back on JHL...can anyone ID her dress?


----------



## BellaShoes

Bjoy521 said:


> Kourt K.



What the heck is Kourt K doing with all those hair sprays?


----------



## mistyknightwin

..... Jennifer L. Hewitt


----------



## mal

^^ yes... so beautiful


----------



## cts900

^^J.Love's body makes me feel inadequate.


----------



## mal

ah, well... I know the feeling


----------



## Bitstuff

loash said:


> jennifer love hewitt



I agree that she is in nice shape, but a visible bra is a total faux pas.


----------



## nillacobain

loash said:


> jennifer love hewitt


 
She has an amazing figure!!   So envyyyyyy!!!



Bjoy521 said:


> Amy Winehouse in Lady Bows, I think...





heatherB said:


> ^ *she is a mess.* so sad because she's super talented.


 
I agree but I think her hair has never looked better!



Bjoy521 said:


> Diane Kruger


 
She's got the best style!


----------



## kittenslingerie

5elle said:


> Then that makes sense! Thanks



Actually Paris was quoted saying that she wears a size 11. So that would probably make her your size, a 42 in CL.


----------



## 5elle

kittenslingerie said:


> Actually Paris was quoted saying that she wears a size 11. So that would probably make her your size, a 42 in CL.



I wonder if she has slightly bigger feet than me - I don't need a 42 in a Simple which is what she is always seen wearing.


----------



## BellaShoes

The best part of JLH... she is such a sweet person. I used to work in Studio City, CA back in the day when she dated Carson Daly and she was a regular customer... she is such a kind person... always so nice and a spectacular natural beauty.


----------



## PANda_USC

*JLH* is looking great!! She really got herself back in shape


----------



## Jahpson

JLH's figure is amazing


----------



## Jahpson

hya_been said:


> *Carrie-Ann Moss* in Jaws. The outfit is terrible, but we rarely get to see Jaws, so I guess that's the bright side.


 
jeans though?


----------



## Bjoy521

Rapper Rasheeda


----------



## Bjoy521

Eva Longoria


----------



## Bjoy521

Blake in Praia


----------



## Bjoy521

British pop singer-Michelle Heaton


----------



## Bjoy521

Emma Rigby


----------



## surlygirl

that's it ... I'm going to need some real-life sizing advice on the Praia! anyone seen them in stores yet?


----------



## authenticplease

I saw them at Saks and did not even try them on.....I just thought , ehhhhh.....BUT now I realize they look amazing on!!


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> that's it ... I'm going to need some real-life sizing advice on the Praia! anyone seen them in stores yet?





authenticplease said:


> I saw them at Saks and did not even try them on.....I just thought , ehhhhh.....BUT now I realize they look amazing on!!



Don't I know it ladies!  I thought they were an ugly shoe, but I've seen them worn with skinny jeans and shorts and I really do like them!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL about Amy Wino!

*LOVE* JLH's haircut and she is rocking that look.

Marisa... 

Carrie Ann what are you doing?! You used to be hot 

Selita looks gorgeous!

Tallulah Riley rocks it so much more as a brunette! Don't sell out.

Chris Bosh must be super tall!

That's lovely to know that celebs are actually nice *Bella!* She looks like the type of person to be nice too. Well IMO!

Wowsers, is it even possible for Blake to look even leaner and meaner? They really do give her some height and make her already fab legs look even better! I'm the same *surly*, didn't like them in stock photos but on a celeb yeah I want them now!


----------



## BellaShoes

surlygirl said:


> that's it ... I'm going to need some real-life sizing advice on the Praia! anyone seen them in stores yet?



I saw them at the BH boutique... very twine-y? I personally did not like them.


----------



## Bjoy521

Jlh


----------



## tivogirl

The Praia is also on the new CL online store: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/praia-140mm-13725#product-detailed-view 

They come in black and brown.


----------



## regeens

I'm jumping on the Praia bandwagon. They look awesome when worn as opposed to stock photos.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree!! I have said the same about the praias when in Saks. Now, I can see myself owning a pair.


----------



## surlygirl

ok ... so now that we have a consensus on the Praia, can someone try them on for sizing info?! pretty please? I need some CL reconnaissance on this one. I liked them in the stock pictures, but wasn't sure. now that I've seen them on the foot, it's a problem! *shakes fist at Msr. Louboutin for his lustful creations*

also, the Clou Noeud ... just keeps getting better & better the more I see it on. not sure who that rapper is, but they look pretty kick-a$$ on her!

and Selita does look amazing, doesn't she?!!


----------



## regeens

^I second this! Someone please try the Praia for sizing purposes.


----------



## bagpunk

sorry to interrupt, but can someone ID blake's bag that she is carrying with her praia wedges....? i really like it!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm pretty sure that if they come in whole sizes they would fit like other wedges....


----------



## Marrion

paris hilton


----------



## icecreamom

Shakira with a Roberto Cavalli dress and Cl Clutch 






Jacqueline Bracamontes, Mexican actress (very loved and admired, she's super sweet)... I  her dress (Nicolas Felizola is a genious)


----------



## BellaShoes

surlygirl said:


> ok ... so now that we have a consensus on the Praia, can someone try them on for sizing info?! pretty please? I need some CL reconnaissance on this one. I liked them in the stock pictures, but wasn't sure. now that I've seen them on the foot, it's a problem! *shakes fist at Msr. Louboutin for his lustful creations*
> 
> also, *the Clou Noeud ... just keeps getting better & better* the more I see it on. not sure who that rapper is, but they look pretty kick-a$$ on her!
> 
> and Selita does look amazing, doesn't she?!!


 
OMFG! *Surly*, I tried them yesterday in nude (TTS was fabulous) and they are SPECTACULAR! From afar, they just give the shoe this sparkle then you get up close and they are spikes!! It took every once of my begin NOT to buy them yesterday... every once!


----------



## surlygirl

lilmissb said:


> I'm pretty sure that if they come in whole sizes they would fit like other wedges....



but some wedges are TTS, some run very small ... both the CL website and Saks recommend the next full size up from TTS. I'll put this in the sizing thread, too, and request some real foot validation!


----------



## Elise499

Selena Gomez in CHICHI






Ivy Queen in LADY PEEP


----------



## heatherB

I'm planning on getting the Praia. I'll let everyone know how sizing is. Even CL espadrille wedge sizing has been inconsistent for me. I have Tigresse, perfect in 40, and another (can't remember name, but was gladiator style that came up past the ankle) that I needed 41 in. TTS is 9/9.5 for me.


----------



## heatherB

Selena Gomez is so, so cute


----------



## surlygirl

oh em gee! I love Selena's dress. can anyone ID? just envisioning this type of dress the other day!

thanks, *heatherB*! that's been my wedge experience, too.


----------



## icecreamom

If Ivy Queen keeps getting more plastic surgeries....  Gosh....


----------



## Bjoy521

Jlh


----------



## Marrion

Sati Kazanova


----------



## Bjoy521

Natasha Alam


----------



## Bjoy521

LA Lakers-Derek Fisher's wife, Candace


----------



## Bjoy521

Stacy Kiebler


----------



## Bjoy521

Actress Noureen DeWulf


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson wore Big Lips and Amber is this photo shoot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8xMzuI6ArE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## BellaShoes

JJ looks gorgeous! Here hair in the opening shot is spectacular!


----------



## ashline

Bjoy521 said:


> Christina Milian



Untied Louboutin Boots???

What do we think about this??

Do we like this look by Miss Milian?

I'm not sure but.....!


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K.


----------



## Bjoy521

Selena Gomez


----------



## Bjoy521

surlygirl said:


> oh em gee! I love Selena's dress. can anyone ID?


Reem Acra is the designer of Selena's dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

The woman next to *Selena* is wearing Alti's! And notice, neither have scuff marks on the soles? Perhaps first night out and all carpeted?


----------



## Bjoy521

BellaShoes said:


> The woman next to *Selena* is wearing Alti's! And notice, neither have scuff marks on the soles? Perhaps first night out and all carpeted?



That's Kim K. next to Selena but since the pic is cut off, you can't see her. The pics that I posted above Selena's are of Kim arriving at the same fashion show.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kardashian sisters


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> oh em gee! I love Selena's dress. can anyone ID? just envisioning this type of dress the other day!


 
I'm looking for a LWD. I want to know too.



Bjoy521 said:


> Reem Acra is the designer of Selena's dress.


 
Thanks *Bjoy*!  What about Stacy Kielber's dress?


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Selena Gomez



Can anyone tell what style of shoe is Selina wearing?


----------



## Bjoy521

Aniski said:


> Can anyone tell what style of shoe is Selina wearing?


Chichi Pump


----------



## LavenderIce

Kimora Lee


----------



## Bjoy521

Kloe, Kim and Selena


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Chichi Pump



Thanks Bjoy!


----------



## Bjoy521

LavenderIce said:


> I'm looking for a LWD. I want to know too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Bjoy*!  What about Stacy Kielber's dress?



Stacy's dress is by Alice + Olivia. Here's the link to the dress at ShopBop.

http://www.shopbop.com/tessa-tie-sh...rID=2534374302023685&extid=froogle-ALICE21064


----------



## Bjoy521

Aniski said:


> Thanks Bjoy!


sure, n/p.


----------



## Bjoy521

Adding one more to the Kimora pics that Lavender posted. Side view...


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Kimora Lee



OH MY LORD SHE LOOKS AMAZING!!!

does anyone know who this dress is by?!?  i NEED IT!!!

and she's making me miss my MMs


----------



## 5elle

^^I don't know for sure. It reminds me of Halston.


----------



## Bjoy521

^^ 5elle, you're right...it's a Halston


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Yep!! It's the new Halston collection.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Also comes in a pretty sky blue, seen them at Bloomies and Nordstrom


----------



## BellaShoes

Does Kim K have her soles vibramed!!! She must, she wear those Alti's ALL the time!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm...true *surly!* I keep forgetting that I'm a freak of nature and wear practically the same size in most styles ush: Yikes if they're a size up!!

Selena Gomez looks cute.
Who is Ivy Queen? I don't really dig her look.
OMG! Janet is looking mighty fine!


----------



## loash

jennifer love hewitt


----------



## miriammarquez

You have to see this video In Her Closet: Elisa Sednaoui were she is showing of her louboutins that her god father made. She is one lucky girl. http://www.modelinia.com/videos/in-her-closet--elisa-sednaoui/468


----------



## jeshika

miriammarquez said:


> You have to see this video In Her Closet: Elisa Sednaoui were she is showing of her louboutins that her god father made. She is one lucky girl. http://www.modelinia.com/videos/in-her-closet--elisa-sednaoui/468



she is adorable! and yes, one lucky girl! i love her declics!


----------



## iloveredsoles

loash said:


> jennifer love hewitt



Whoa! Someone didn't wait for their nails to dry!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I think she's got some nail on her toe. If you take a closer look, she's got some design going on there.


----------



## Bjoy521

^^ yep, its some sort of design. I thought it had messed up too until I took a closer look.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kelly Brook


----------



## Aniski

miriammarquez said:


> You have to see this video In Her Closet: Elisa Sednaoui were she is showing of her louboutins that her god father made. She is one lucky girl. http://www.modelinia.com/videos/in-her-closet--elisa-sednaoui/468



She seems so down to earth!  I love her collection!  I wish my godfather made shoes!


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Kelly Brook



Love her dress!  Know the brand?


----------



## Bjoy521

Aniski said:


> Love her dress!  Know the brand?



Topshop


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Topshop



Thanks hon!


----------



## indi3r4

loash said:


> jennifer love hewitt



love the matchy matchy theme but that yellow nail polish? :weird:


----------



## Aniski

^^I sorta like it!  It helps make the outfit not be too matchy, kwim?


----------



## SassySarah

I love the Barbie pink on JLH


----------



## trustlove

JLH looks amazing.


----------



## janelovesyou

These must be Kim's wedding shoes


----------



## BellaShoes

^Kim looks like she is in her slip! 

I tried the Nude Clou Noued earlier this week at Barneys and LOVE them IRL!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## BellaShoes

AHHHHHHHHH! Those fantastic shoes are taunting me now!


----------



## Aniski

^^They are gorgeous Bella!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Now _you _are taunting me *aniski!*

I tried them at Barney's last week and they are TDF in real life.. To DIE FOR!


----------



## Aniski

They aren't my kind of shoe but I do like them on the people who have worn them.  And I think you should go for it!  Or maybe wait for them to make it to the bay?  See, I am trying to be nice!


----------



## cts900

^^She had them on when she did the View last week, didn't she?  They are not my kind of shoes either but they did look amazing with movement.  They glinted in the lights like they were diamonds. Do it, *bella*.


----------



## Aniski

^^Totally!  Make me wish I was a studded shoes kind of a woman!  Unfortunately, I am not! (Or fortunately if you are take my wallet into consideration )


----------



## cts900

^^Hahahahaha .


----------



## strsusc

saw her on the view too..never a fan of these shoes, but they did look like sparklers on TV 



cts900 said:


> ^^She had them on when she did the View last week, didn't she? They are not my kind of shoes either but they did look amazing with movement. They glinted in the lights like they were diamonds. Do it, *bella*.


----------



## alyssa08

Elise499 said:


> Ivy Queen in LADY PEEP



ummm fake bananas?! yuck.


----------



## nyjaesmith

alyssa08 said:


> ummm fake bananas?! yuck.



 i didnt think they were lady peeps but they look  *MESS*


----------



## Bjoy521

Joss Stone


----------



## cuddles003

Did anyone see the new TV show in the US on the USA network called Covert Affairs?
In the first show last week, the lead actress had on a black pair of Declic 120 pumps that looked absolutely great. I have a pair that I just love, but she walked much better than I do in them. Hope you got to see this.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lisa Locicero


----------



## LavenderIce

cuddles003 said:


> Did anyone see the new TV show in the US on the USA network called Covert Affairs?
> In the first show last week, the lead actress had on a black pair of Declic 120 pumps that looked absolutely great. I have a pair that I just love, but she walked much better than I do in them. Hope you got to see this.


 

There's actually a thread for discussion of spotting Louboutins in a movie or tv show here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/i-spy-louboutins-in-movies-and-tv-420097.html


----------



## Bjoy521

Patti Labelle- I don't know what it is with Patti throwing or kicking off (like she did at the BET Awards) her Loubies...if she doesn't want them I will gladly take them off her hands.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^got to love her. Tee hee hee.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loash said:


> jennifer love hewitt


 
Love her dress as much as the shoes


----------



## Aniski

cuddles003 said:


> Did anyone see the new TV show in the US on the USA network called Covert Affairs?
> In the first show last week, the lead actress had on a black pair of Declic 120 pumps that looked absolutely great. I have a pair that I just love, but she walked much better than I do in them. Hope you got to see this.



I saw the show but did not notice the shoes.  I started watching a little late so missed the first 5 or so mins and was too busy trying to catch up!  Now I am going to find the video online and see if I can find 'em!!  

EDIT: Lav, so your post too late!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

You are right nyjae.. they are not lady peeps.. but whatever they are, horrible looking on her!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Patti kicks her shoes off whether they are Loubies or not, that's her signature move!


----------



## Bjoy521

FullyLoaded said:


> Patti kicks her shoes off whether they are Loubies or not, that's her signature move!



haha...I know that's Patti's thing to do when she performs...she's been doing that for years. I was just making a silly comment since this was the 2nd time within a month that she's been pictured doing it.


----------



## lilmissb

Joss looks HOT!


----------



## Spendaholic

Sorry didnt see the post below this post/question about I Spy CL In Movies & TV



cuddles003 said:


> Did anyone see the new TV show in the US on the USA network called Covert Affairs?
> In the first show last week, the lead actress had on a black pair of Declic 120 pumps that looked absolutely great. I have a pair that I just love, but she walked much better than I do in them. Hope you got to see this.


 
 i though she was wearing fakes (given these screen shots), the bottoms were pink not red.

this first picture is from when the hotel room is being shot-up the shoes are red.





this picture is later when she goes back to get the data & the shoes BUT there pink this time.





thats why i think their studio fakes (paint bottoms red instead of buying the real things)


----------



## tivogirl

^ They could use prop versions of the shoes for certain scenes where they could get messed up. I remember reading that they did that for "Leap Year" with Amy Adams. There is a pair of City Platforms that go through quite a bit in that movie. Or maybe it's just the lighting that makes them look pink?



nyjaesmith said:


> i didnt think they were lady peeps but they look  *MESS*


I didn't think they were either. They look nothing at all like mine (see avi)!


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Paris Hilton's shoes have pink soles like that, maybe they are not CL's.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Spendaholic said:


> Sorry didnt see the post below this post/question about I Spy CL In Movies & TV
> 
> 
> 
> i though she was wearing fakes (given these screen shots), the bottoms were pink not red.
> 
> this first picture is from when the hotel room is being shot-up the shoes are red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is later when she goes back to get the data & the shoes BUT there pink this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i think their studio fakes (paint bottoms red instead of buying the real things)


 

i think its the lighting etc probably :S those look like fetichas


----------



## immashoesaddict

JLH - just as i decided i dont need a pair of barbie pinks...you send me down the fricking rabbit hole with that outfit


----------



## Spendaholic

tivogirl said:


> ^ They could use prop versions of the shoes for certain scenes where they could get messed up. I remember reading that they did that for "Leap Year" with Amy Adams. There is a pair of City Platforms that go through quite a bit in that movie. Or maybe it's just the lighting that makes them look pink?
> I didn't think they were either. They look nothing at all like mine (see avi)!


 


SassySarah said:


> ^^ Paris Hilton's shoes have pink soles
> like that, maybe they are not CL's.


 
*tivogirl & SassySarah* - I have never owned a pair of CL's but from lurking in the CL sub-forum.
These just didnt look right, from the moment the actress was wearing them i though they were fakes.
It maybe the lighting or fakes but i wouldnt hands down say if they were real, because i dont work in the wardrobe department for this tv show. (KWIM)

*i just found this website and there REAL.*
http://nfgmld.wordpress.com/2010/07/13/　　covert-affairs-inside-the-cias-canadian-headquarters/
*(PLEASE READ THE PARAGRAPH ABOVE THE BOTTOM GROUP PICTURE)*


----------



## slpceline

Hold on a second... Studios use "prop" CL's for scenes where the originals (worth what? $1000 each?) might get roughed up, but then in James Bond they wrecked 12 Aston Martins (worth $250,000 each) to get the crash scene right?
That doesn't make any sense!

But then, I guess not every film/TV show has the same budget as the James Bond films...

P.S. I'm now trying to figure out how many CL's I could buy for the cost of even just one of those Aston Martins...


----------



## heatherB

I like that CLs get more respect than $250,000 cars.


----------



## elfgirl

slpceline said:


> Hold on a second... Studios use "prop" CL's for scenes where the originals (worth what? $1000 each?) might get roughed up, but then in James Bond they wrecked 12 Aston Martins (worth $250,000 each) to get the crash scene right?
> That doesn't make any sense!
> 
> But then, I guess not every film/TV show has the same budget as the James Bond films...
> 
> *P.S. I'm now trying to figure out how many CL's I could buy for the cost of even just one of those Aston Martins...*



Probably between 150-250, depending on the mix of materials you chose. Assuming you bought them new, of course.  

($250,000 will buy you 150 at an average of $16XX/pr.)


----------



## Michele26

I love it, figuring out how many CL's $250,000 will buy.


----------



## regeens

elfgirl said:


> Probably between 150-250, depending on the mix of materials you chose. Assuming you bought them new, of course.
> 
> ($250,000 will buy you 150 at an average of $16XX/pr.)


 
Classic. ROFL.


----------



## elfgirl

regeens said:


> Classic. ROFL.



Hey, they kept telling me I'd use all that math I had to learn when I got older. I figure, I've found what I was supposed to use it for!  (This and being able to calculate percentages in my head on the fly...)


----------



## tivogirl

I was amazed, too! I just figured they purchased or special ordered several pairs and trashed them at will. But somebody posted an old auction where they actually sold a pair of the "stunt shoes" from Leap Year, so go figure!


----------



## Aniski

^^If I were the one who had to wear the real ones and do stunts, I would definitely get heart palpitations.  Probably refuse to do my part!


----------



## BellaShoes

Spendaholic said:


> Sorry didnt see the post below this post/question about I Spy CL In Movies & TV
> 
> 
> 
> i though she was wearing fakes (given these screen shots), the bottoms were pink not red.
> 
> this first picture is from when the hotel room is being shot-up the shoes are red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is later when she goes back to get the data & the shoes BUT there pink this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i think their studio fakes (paint bottoms red instead of buying the real things)



BUT did anyone catch her pronunciation? LAWBOOTAN's?


----------



## BellaShoes

^My hubby even caught it and said 'WHAT? What did she call them..?' And hit rewind!!!! :lolots:


----------



## Aniski

^^Thank you!!  I thought I was hearing things and maybe I was messing up the pronunciation myself!  Especially after practicing all the different pronunciations I found online 
I just saw it again and it almost sounds like "Lambootans" or I seriously need to get my hearing checked!!


----------



## lilmissb

immashoesaddict said:


> JLH - just as i decided i dont need a pair of barbie pinks...you send me down the fricking rabbit hole with that outfit


IMMA!!! NO MORE SHOES!!!  

Awesome *elf!* The shoe I could buy with that money...!!! 

ROFL *Bella!*


----------



## LavenderIce

Demi Lovato


----------



## LavenderIce

Annalynn McCord


----------



## LavenderIce

Kathy Griffin


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Applegate


----------



## woody

No idea who Annalyn is, but what a stunner she is! I feel tired  just looking at her - she must work out ALOT! Don't love those CL's with her HL though .

Don't like that all black on Christina, too ageing imo .

(Look at me Miss Negative )


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ she plays on the new 90210


----------



## laurenam

^ Did that show get canceled yet?


----------



## meggyg8r

No, it's already renewed for next season.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

BellaShoes said:


> BUT did anyone catch her pronunciation? LAWBOOTAN's?


 
Yes! And it irked me


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Annalynn McCord



Something wonky is going on with her "titis" or the cup.  That color dress is very pretty on her though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think the cups are too big for her titis  or there is a misplaced boob pad in there.


----------



## hya_been

I think the Louboutins on Covert Affairs were real.
http://thetvaddict.com/2010/07/13/covert-affairs-star-piper-perabo-is-armed-and-fabulous/


----------



## phiphi

jancedtif said:


> Something wonky is going on with her "titis" or the cup. That color dress is very pretty on her though.


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think the cups are too big for her titis  or there is a misplaced boob pad in there.


 
LOL!!  there is some titi wonkiness, but the dress is a lovely colour though. she sure loves those fetilos.


----------



## jancedtif

hya_been said:


> I think the Louboutins on Covert Affairs were real.
> http://thetvaddict.com/2010/07/13/covert-affairs-star-piper-perabo-is-armed-and-fabulous/



Love her dress!! Can anyone id?  TIA!


----------



## Elise499

Jada Pinkett-Smith in J-Lissimo










Beyoncé in Bianca










Doutzen Kroes and Rihanna in Pigalle


----------



## LavenderIce

Kara DiGiordio


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## heatherB

^ All-around yuck (except for the shoes).


----------



## Aniski

LavenderIce said:


> Kara DiGiordio



I like her dress!!  Plus, was Beyonce wearing glittart biancas? Or was that just a camera effect?


----------



## LavenderIce

Sofia Vergara


----------



## elfgirl

Aniski said:


> I like her dress!!  Plus, was Beyonce wearing glittart biancas? Or was that just a camera effect?



I thought they looked like tortoise shell patent.


----------



## meggyg8r

LavenderIce said:


> Sofia Vergara


Barcelonas!! Love these!!


----------



## Michele26

Here's a link for a site of audio files with the correct pronunciation of fashion designers. Included is CL:

http://fashion.about.com/cs/designers/l/blpronounce.htm


----------



## jancedtif

Elise499 said:


> Jada Pinkett-Smith in J-Lissimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyoncé in Bianca



Am loving Jada even though her shoes appear 1/2 too big.

Love Beyonce's sunnies!  Can anyone id?  TIA!  Her Biancas look a little like my ox blood ones (just with lots of finger prints).  But if they're tortoise I may have to consider adding them to my collection!


----------



## Bjoy521

Selena Gomez


----------



## Bjoy521

Crystal Hunt


----------



## mal

heatherB said:


> ^ All-around yuck (except for the shoes).


----------



## trustlove

LavenderIce said:


> Demi Lovato



Gorgeous shoes and outfit. She looks like a mini/younger JlO


----------



## Marrion

Doutzen


----------



## 5elle

Kristin looks fantastic...from the back.


----------



## sakura

jancedtif said:


> Am loving Jada even though her shoes appear 1/2 too big.
> 
> Love Beyonce's sunnies!  Can anyone id?  TIA!  Her Biancas look a little like my ox blood ones (just with lots of finger prints).  But if they're tortoise I may have to consider adding them to my collection!



They may be tortoise patent.  I've come across them before.


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> Sofia Vergara



How is that guy texting in the background with all that Sofia walking by!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think the cups are too big for her titis  or there is a misplaced boob pad in there.


 So funny, I thought the same thing!


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Applegate



Does anyone know who Christina's top/tunic is by? Love!


----------



## Bjoy521

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Bjoy521

Hilary Rhoda


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> Does anyone know who Christina's top/tunic is by? Love!



Ditto!


----------



## Bjoy521

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## SassySarah

Bjoy521 said:


> Bethenny Frankel



I love Bethenny!  I'm so glad she's fitting back into her CL's.  I was worried after the last episode of Bethenny Getting Married, her feet were so swollen and she said she had cankles.


----------



## Bjoy521

Selena G.


----------



## Marrion

Bjoy521 said:


> Rebecca Romijn



Super cute bows


----------



## laurenam

Bjoy521 said:


> Hilary Rhoda


 
I love her dress! Can anyone ID it? 


Selena is so cute, but her hair makes her look old!


----------



## Bjoy521

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## Bjoy521

Selita


----------



## Bjoy521

laurenam said:


> I love her dress! Can anyone ID it?
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia


----------



## surlygirl

selita looks even more gorgeous than usual!


----------



## Bjoy521

surlygirl said:


> selita looks even more gorgeous than usual!



ita!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Bjoy521 said:


> laurenam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love her dress! Can anyone ID it?
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bjoy*, do you know what Selena Gomez is wearing?  Selita looks fab too!
Click to expand...


----------



## creighbaby

Bjoy521 said:


> Selita



I was at the Target event last night and saw Selita and I couldn't for the life of me figure out who she was. There were a couple of other folks wearing CLs at the party.


----------



## hya_been

laurenam said:


> I love her dress! Can anyone ID it?
> 
> 
> Selena is so cute, but her hair makes her look old!



http://www.chickdowntown.com/shop/Jasmine-Iridescent-Asymmetrical-Bustier-Dress?source=shopstyle


----------



## Bjoy521

LavenderIce said:


> Bjoy521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bjoy*, do you know what Selena Gomez is wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which pic Lavender?
Click to expand...


----------



## LavenderIce

Bjoy521 said:


> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> In which pic Lavender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The b/w strapless one where she's coming out of the David Letterman show.
Click to expand...


----------



## LavenderIce

Lil Kim


----------



## jancedtif

^Jesus why?


----------



## KlassicKouture

@ Lil Kim


----------



## Aniski

jancedtif said:


> ^Jesus why?



My thoughts exactly!  I have to wonder about the thought process there...


----------



## erinmiyu

oh lil kim


----------



## Michele26

Halloween


----------



## erinmiyu

also if she's really going to go for it with that outfit, could she not have shelled for a custom corset that actually fits? that looks like some fredericks reject.


----------



## elfgirl

jancedtif said:


> ^Jesus why?



I'm not sure it's possible to transcribe the sound I made when I saw that picture.


----------



## 5elle

Maybe Kim's corset is old. Or it was fine until she sat down. I dunno, I presume there's a background to that picture so in context it won't seem as bad. I hope.


----------



## Bjoy521

LavenderIce said:


> Bjoy521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The b/w strapless one where she's coming out of the David Letterman show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lavender..unfortunately I don't know...sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bjoy521

Selena


----------



## Bjoy521

Jessica Lowndes filming scenes for 90210


----------



## JetSetGo!

RE: Covert Affairs



immashoesaddict said:


> i think its the lighting etc probably :S those look like fetichas



Agreed. She is wearing them in the print advertising, too.


----------



## CMP86

Jessica either has a really great makeup artist or she took a very nasty tumble. But those scrapes look way too real to me.


----------



## Bjoy521

Rihanna


----------



## Aniski

Some of Rihanna's outfits I really don't get!


----------



## Bjoy521

Michelle Williams


----------



## Bjoy521

Bethenny


----------



## ElisaBr13

Rihanna looks like a clown,  a clown with great taste in shoes!!!


----------



## Aniski

ElisaBr13 said:


> Rihanna looks like a clown,  a clown with great taste in shoes!!!



:lolots:


----------



## jancedtif

Bjoy521 said:


> Michelle Williams



What the hell happened?  She looks so bony now! 



ElisaBr13 said:


> Rihanna looks like a clown,  a clown with great taste in shoes!!!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elisa*, I was about to say the same thing..the hair color combined with the rainbow, polka-dot outfit is just looking clownish to me...


----------



## Bjoy521

jancedtif said:


> What the hell happened?  She looks so bony now!



she was already thin, but she def has lost more weight.


----------



## Bjoy521

Ali Larter in Cotton Club metallic wedges


----------



## Bjoy521

Tori


----------



## regeens

Tori is into yellow these days isn't she?


----------



## Vodkaine

regeens said:


> Tori is into yellow these days isn't she?



Summer is here. =)


----------



## BellaShoes

jancedtif said:


> ^Jesus why?


:lolots:

_Giuchie, Giuchie, ya ya dada (da-da-da)
Giuchie, Giuchie, ya ya here (here ohooh yea yeah)
Mocha Choca lata ya ya (yea)
Creole lady Marmalade_


----------



## icecreamom

^


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots:
> 
> _Giuchie, Giuchie, ya ya dada (da-da-da)_
> _Giuchie, Giuchie, ya ya here (here ohooh yea yeah)_
> _Mocha Choca lata ya ya (yea)_
> _Creole lady Marmalade_


 

I'm cracking up that you got it DOWN with the "_Giuchie, Giuchie" :lolots:_


----------



## Marrion

Kate Walsh


----------



## jancedtif

Bjoy521 said:


> Tori



OMG!!  Tori looks adorable!!! I love her entire look!!


----------



## erinmiyu

Marrion said:


> Kate Walsh


i normally love her style but that outfit is all kinds of unflattering :/


----------



## heatherB

erinmiyu said:


> i normally love her style but that outfit is all kinds of unflattering :/


 
ita. I think it's the style of the shirt, but it looks like she's wearing a backpack.


----------



## Bjoy521

Carmen Electra


----------



## BellaShoes

^Metal Nude AD's?? Hard to tell.. but love!


----------



## Bjoy521

Amy Winehouse


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Bjoy521 said:


> Ali Larter in Cotton Club metallic wedges


 
Ali looks so gorgeous! and her adorable baby bump is peaking through


----------



## kett

Amy, Amy, Amy....


----------



## laurenam

Bjoy521 said:


> Selena


 
Can anyone ID the dress Selena is wearing in the second photo? I seem to gravitate towards black and beige dresses and this one is adorable!


----------



## Bjoy521

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Aguilera


----------



## jancedtif

kett said:


> Amy, Amy, Amy....



I can read your mind *Kett*!

I'm loving Garcelle's look!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ *Jan *- me, too! Garcelle looks gorg!


----------



## Bjoy521

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ *Jan *- me, too! Garcelle looks gorg!



I agree with you and Jan...Garcelle looks amazing!!!


----------



## nastasja

I feel like I see red heel peeping thru on Rachel Bilson. Can anyone ID these?


----------



## Bjoy521

Alessandra Torresani


----------



## Bjoy521

Portia de Rossi


----------



## maianh_8686

love Portia


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ me too! I love her and Ellen as a couple


----------



## maianh_8686

yes, and Ellen too


----------



## Bjoy521

Kelly Brook


----------



## Bjoy521

English singer, Myleen Klass


----------



## authenticplease

So early this morning I log on to Yahoo to check my email and see this.....

Jennifer Love Hewitt flops in fuchsia The actress pairs huge mirrored sunglasses with a hot-pink sundress and _tacky high heels_. :O


Jennifer Love Hewitt, Fashion Faux
Hitting the red carpet to promote her Lifetime original movie "The Client List," Jennifer Love Hewitt was a "vision" in hot pink. OK, so the draped summer frock is passable at best, but the matching chunky heels paired with yellow nail polish tip the outfit over into the "trailer park tacky" category.


*I know this photo has been posted but thecommentary is new, I believe..... I actually like this outfit!  Maybe it is the 80's child coming out in me *


----------



## Popsicool

^^ *CHUNKY* heels??
Oh lordy..


----------



## Aniski

authenticplease said:


> So early this morning I log on to Yahoo to check my email and see this.....
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt flops in fuchsia The actress pairs huge mirrored sunglasses with a hot-pink sundress and _tacky high heels_. :O
> 
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt, Fashion Faux
> Hitting the red carpet to promote her Lifetime original movie "The Client List," Jennifer Love Hewitt was a "vision" in hot pink. OK, so the draped summer frock is passable at best, but the matching chunky heels paired with yellow nail polish tip the outfit over into the "trailer park tacky" category.
> 
> 
> *I know this photo has been posted but thecommentary is new, I believe..... I actually like this outfit!  Maybe it is the 80's child coming out in me *



I read this too and just laughed it off!  They usually have some outfits I like that they apparently did not like!  Meh!


----------



## justkell

Victoria Beckham


----------



## cts900

Louboutins=_Tacky High Heels_??????? Uh, I don't think so Yahoo!


----------



## carlinha

Bjoy521 said:


> Kelly Brook



she's wearing *rdgldy's* heels!


----------



## jancedtif

authenticplease said:


> So early this morning I log on to Yahoo to check my email and see this.....
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt flops in fuchsia The actress pairs huge mirrored sunglasses with a hot-pink sundress and _tacky high heels_. :O
> 
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt, Fashion Faux
> Hitting the red carpet to promote her Lifetime original movie "The Client List," Jennifer Love Hewitt was a "vision" in hot pink. OK, so the draped summer frock is passable at best, but the matching chunky heels paired with yellow nail polish tip the outfit over into the "trailer park tacky" category.
> 
> 
> *I know this photo has been posted but thecommentary is new, I believe..... I actually like this outfit!  Maybe it is the 80's child coming out in me *



I read that too *D*.  I didn't think she looked bad at all either.  In fact, I think she looks damn cute!


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> she's wearing *rdgldy's* heels!


----------



## LavenderIce

Emily Browning


----------



## Bjoy521

Geri Halliwell


----------



## beduina

Loving Geri's HL, lovely colours!


----------



## BellaShoes

Bjoy521 said:


> Kelly Brook



OMG, I just gasped.... WHAT AD's are these?!


----------



## Alice1979

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, I just gasped.... WHAT AD's are these?!



They're rdgldy's ADs.


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Geri Halliwell



I don't know if I like those shoes with the dress.  Cute dress though!


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K


----------



## Bjoy521

Jada Pinkett-Smith


----------



## Aniski

^^She looks great!


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicky Hilton


----------



## nyjaesmith

Jada looks *AMAZING!!!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Jada is STUNNING - I think she looks fab with those bangs!


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Applegate


----------



## Bjoy521

more Jada


----------



## rdgldy

Jada is pure perfection!


----------



## jancedtif

^Agree!


----------



## LavenderIce

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## Bjoy521

Evelyn Lozada from VH1's Reality Show-'Basketball Wives'


----------



## laurenam

^ What color are those?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

looks like the coral leather


----------



## babysweetums

has this ever been posted? and if so does anyone have a bigger pic?


----------



## Nico3327

laurenam said:


> ^ What color are those?


 
Could be shocking pink satin too.  I think it's hard to tell from that pic...


----------



## indypup

IMO the color is too flat to be satin (but OMG, think of how gorgeous those would be...).  They look like nappa Corail to me.


----------



## laurenam

I think they are such a fun color!


----------



## Bjoy521

indypup said:


> They look like nappa Corail to me.




I agree...think they're coral nappa's.


----------



## Bjoy521

Tara Reid in what looks like Poseidons but not 100% sure...little difficult to tell with the sun glare.


----------



## Nico3327

indypup said:


> IMO the color is too flat to be satin (but OMG, think of how gorgeous those would be...). They look like nappa Corail to me.


 
*indy*, Cricket Liverpool has the pink satin greissimos.  They look gorg even in the stok photos.  I can't even imagine how awesome they are IRL.


----------



## indypup

Nico3327 said:


> *indy*, Cricket Liverpool has the pink satin greissimos.  They look gorg even in the stok photos.  I can't even imagine how awesome they are IRL.



Sooooooo, I just saw them.  OH.  MY.  GOD.   I WANT!!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Tara is such a mess...


----------



## po0hping

Bjoy521 said:


> Tara Reid in what looks like Poseidons but not 100% sure...little difficult to tell with the sun glare.



Yeah, they are Poseidons.


----------



## laurenam

indypup said:


> Sooooooo, I just saw them. OH. MY. GOD.  I WANT!!!!


 

I _need_ to see these IRL!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Rebecca De Mornay in Mille Cordes


----------



## Aniski

^Those look cute!


----------



## Bjoy521

Maggie Q


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## heatherB

^ I love her...and look at those shoes!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


seeing her photographed in spanx (while kind of ridic for her figure) makes me feel a little bit better about mine


----------



## compulsive

^ Those Bridget Backs are INSANEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

OMG those shoes are fabulous. I need them asap!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham



 Yowza!! Those are so incredibly hot!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ i want!


----------



## babysweetums

^^^^^^
those are so you naked!!


----------



## slpceline

Maybe I'm missing the point here, but why is her bra so pointy?


----------



## Aniski

^I want to know too!  Maybe she is going for the Madonna in the 80s vibe...


----------



## AmbassadorBri

^I know they are CL's but WHAT design??


----------



## carlinha

AmbassadorBri said:


> ^I know they are CL's but WHAT design??



BRIDGET'S BACK


----------



## BattyBugs

Way too high for my wobbly self, but they are sooo hawt!


----------



## strsusc

amazing...she can totally pull them off and they are fabulous!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Wow I can't wait for some lucky lady on here to model the Bridget's Back. I doubt I'll see it in person.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham



Ohhhh, I ADORE Bridgets Back !
   Especially in Gold !


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K


----------



## 5elle

Vicky's bra is pointy because it's a photoshoot.

Bridgets Back remind me of Robots. How long before Lady Gaga wears them??


----------



## hya_been

I love that picture of Victoria because she looks healthy, like a real woman, not so twig like and of course the shoes add really well to it.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those shoes are VB are amazing!!


----------



## **shoelover**

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham




:ninja: one could not resit and called Harvey Nicks London ..there £2,325


----------



## Aniski

^^Oh, my!  They sure are show stoppers though!


----------



## PANda_USC

^Oyy, VB is so slim and trim! ^_^. The shoes I'll pass on. I definitely have too thick of legs to rock em.

More pics of VB in Bridgette's Backs'


----------



## Bjoy521

Kelly Brook


----------



## Bjoy521

Eva Mendes


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Bjoy521

L.c.


----------



## Bjoy521

Naya Rivera


----------



## Bjoy521

Dabney Mercer


----------



## 5elle

Bjoy521 said:


> L.c.



Are these altis? biancas? Her declics must have given up


----------



## Bjoy521

Lauryn Hill


----------



## Bjoy521

America Ferrera


----------



## Bjoy521

Jessica Biel


----------



## strsusc

5elle said:


> Are these altis? biancas? Her declics must have given up


 
I think they may be fetchias?


----------



## po0hping

5elle said:


> Are these altis? biancas? Her declics must have given up



she is probably  wearing miss clichy


----------



## Popsicool

po0hping said:


> she is probably  wearing miss clichy



Yep, I'd say so.


----------



## 5elle

^^Thanks ladies. I thought I could see a platform but it's probably the way her foot is.


----------



## Bjoy521

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## Bjoy521

Shenae Grimes


----------



## Bjoy521

Blake Lively


----------



## Bjoy521

Irina Shayk


----------



## laurenam

Shenae looks creepy IMHO! Her makeup looks too light on her face and that outfit is way too wacky for my taste.


----------



## Bjoy521

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina Aguilera


----------



## heatherB

laurenam said:


> Shenae looks creepy IMHO! Her makeup looks too light on her face and that outfit is way too wacky for my taste.


 
It looks to me like she's trying to copy the Olsen twins' look. It's not working for her.


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Irina Shayk



I'd kill for her figure...or Blake's!


----------



## Marisa783

Bjoy521 said:


> AnnaLynne McCord




Does anyone know who makes this skirt?  TIA!


----------



## heatherB

Marisa783 said:


> Does anyone know who makes this skirt? TIA!


 
I'm pretty sure it's a dress, looking at the picture of the back. Sorry, I don't know who made it.


----------



## Bjoy521

Gemma Arterton, Molly Sims & America Ferrara


----------



## Marrion

Kim


----------



## Marrion

Victoria


----------



## indypup

5elle said:


> ^^Thanks ladies. I thought I could see a platform but it's probably the way her foot is.



Miss Clichy has a platform! 

Not loving Blake's dress, but she pulls of the whole look (as usual).


----------



## Bjoy521

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Bjoy521

Katie Holmes


----------



## trustlove

Bjoy521 said:


> Ashley Tisdale



What style are these?


----------



## Bjoy521

^^ Esoteri booties


----------



## loash

rachel bilson


----------



## babysweetums

^ skinnys and biancas! love it =)


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Rachael Bilson = total fashionista...


----------



## mychillywilly

what color is Rachel Bilson's Bianca?
And are they still available?


----------



## 5elle

mychillywilly said:


> what color is Rachel Bilson's Bianca?
> And are they still available?



Taupe I believe. She's been seen wearing them before.


----------



## LavenderIce

Carla Bruni


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## ladamadelbosco

Bjoy521 said:


> Katie Holmes


What style are these? 		
I'm looking for a pic


----------



## alyssa08

^^they're the very prive but I can't tell what material they are... I was curious too.


----------



## CMP86

Katie is wearing Ring Lizard Very Prives.


----------



## brintee

.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

thank you s much


----------



## loash

katy perry


----------



## jancedtif

^She doesn't look too bad.  In fact she looks good!


----------



## LavenderIce

^That's because she's covered up and wearing something other than latex.


----------



## Shainerocks

loash said:


> katy perry



Katie looks good. Can someone ID her dress?  Please.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim & Kourt K.


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> ^That's because she's covered up and wearing something other than latex.



:lolots:


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## karwood

mychillywilly said:


> what color is Rachel Bilson's Bianca?
> And are they still available?


 
Those are the beige kid Biancas.


----------



## Marrion

Latvian celebs from New Wave music festival


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> ^That's because she's covered up and wearing something other than latex.



i agree, katie looks AMAZING for once!!!  she looks so fresh and natural, and i  that dress!!!


----------



## Nereavi

Hilary Duff in Big Lips?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loash said:


> katy perry


----------



## Bjoy521

Jeri Ryan


----------



## mzbag

Janet Jackson


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> Those are the beige kid Biancas.


 
Karwood, Do you know where I might be able to find these or see more pics of them? Thanks!


----------



## Bjoy521

Coco


----------



## jancedtif

^Coco looks rather conservative. I like this dress.


----------



## karwood

NANI1972 said:


> Karwood, Do you know where I might be able to find these or see more pics of them? Thanks!


 
PMed you


----------



## Bjoy521

Annabella Acosta


----------



## Bjoy521

Erin Andrews


----------



## Bjoy521

Lea Michele


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## laurenam

Rachel Zoe


----------



## karwood

laurenam said:


> Rachel Zoe


 
I love her too, but she is looking way too thin and rundown.


----------



## authenticplease

^^^She had been complaining of headaches/tiredness and was diagnosed with Vertigo on her Show.....hope it is nothing more serious!  I love her too!  She does look exhausted here to me.


----------



## heatherB

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 


Uh-oh. I am loving these MB's in leopard..


----------



## Bjoy521

Zoe


----------



## babysweetums

jlos legs arnt toooooo airbrushed lol


----------



## carlinha

Bjoy521 said:


> Zoe



why are they slanted to the side like that!  they should have centered the shoes!!!


----------



## carlinha

damn i want the MBP 150 pony hair now too!


----------



## laurenam

^ I'm in that leopard boat with you *Carlinha*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

carlinha said:


> damn i want the MBP 150 pony hair now too!


 


laurenam said:


> ^ I'm in that leopard boat with you *Carlinha*!


 
add one more to that boat!  I'm in, too.  They're sooooo beautiful


----------



## indypup

And add another!  They are TDF (and at first I didn't like them at all).


----------



## surlygirl

*raises hand and buys ticket for the madame butterfly leopard pony hair train*


----------



## laurenam

If only I could hand out tickets to the Leopard MB train!!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Bjoy521

Kelly Brook


----------



## Bjoy521

Jennifer Flavin, and Emma Heming (Bruce Willis' wife)


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K in Big Lips and carrying Loubistuds clutch


----------



## ElisaBr13

Im in for the MB leopard print too


----------



## surlygirl

ugh! every time I see the Gabines I regret getting rid of mine last year. 

they look really cute!


----------



## LornaLou

So many ladies in gorgeous Louboutins! I love this thread


----------



## Nico3327

Re:  Kim K - what's with shoulder pads making a comeback?    Am I the only one who still thinks that they just plain don't look good on women...?


----------



## Aniski

^^I'm with you!!  I hate them!


----------



## Bjoy521

Paris


----------



## Bjoy521

Chris Brown


----------



## Aniski

Bjoy521 said:


> Paris



Um...innit a little hot for those?  And her top clothes...


----------



## chelleybelley

what the heck is paris wearing


----------



## jancedtif

^It appears that she gave her stylist the day off.


----------



## PANda_USC

^haha, so true


----------



## ilovetoshop

LOL..Is Lace coming back in style this season?? Just curious been seeing it around alot lately


----------



## 5elle

ilovetoshop said:


> LOL..Is Lace coming back in style this season?? Just curious been seeing it around alot lately



Completely. When American Apparel is full of it you know it's about to tip over into mainstream.


----------



## woody

Eeeeewwww Paris looks so nasty.  I think she should start thinking about the image she wants to project and start dressing for her age (and I'm older then her by the way - I'm not being ageist)!


----------



## BattyBugs

I was thinking that maybe she got caught out in one of her "Paris Hilton's Next BFF," filming tests or something. She sometimes wears odd outfits to see who will be honest with her about what she's wearing. Yes, I know...but there isn't much on TV (limited channels) in the wee hours of the morning when I'm at work. :greengrin:


----------



## loash

Natasha Henstridge


----------



## sara

loash said:


> Natasha Henstridge



does anyone know what style this is?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like a ron ron


----------



## Bjoy521

Iman


----------



## Aniski

^^Is it just me or do her toes look really squished in those?


----------



## erinmiyu

not just you!


----------



## Aniski

^^Wouldn't one notice if their toes were laying on top of each other?


----------



## laurenam

Maybe she bought mismatching sized shoes from the eBay seller who only sells one shoe


----------



## BattyBugs

That looks painful. They are probably borrowed for that photo shoot. I hope she wouldn't keep shoes that fit so poorly on purpose.


----------



## Aniski

^^They do!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, I guess they would...they don't always have to pay for theirs, do they?


----------



## Aniski

Yeah, I guess!!  I wish I was that _un_fortunate!


----------



## BattyBugs

Me too!


----------



## Aniski

^^But you  know what?  We probably appreciate ours way more!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ita!


----------



## Bjoy521

Kourt and Kris


----------



## Bjoy521

Mel B.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

VB


----------



## 5elle

VB's bunions are making me cringe  Not so fond of that style on her. She has legs to die for though.


----------



## BattyBugs

Are they bunions or does she just have crooked feet? I have crooked feet, so the inside, at the base of my big toes do that, too. (Maybe not so bad, though.) I also have bones that stick out in the middle on the outside. (Makes it really hard to find comfy shoes.)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ she does have bunions.


----------



## Aniski

Ouch!!  I can't imagine how painful it must be!


----------



## erinmiyu

was curious enough to google her bunions! found this article about them 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bunions-arent-bad-steps-flip-flops-again.html


----------



## Aniski

erinmiyu said:


> *was curious enough to google her bunions*! found this article about them
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bunions-arent-bad-steps-flip-flops-again.html



:lolots:


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I hope I never get bunions, they look painful! Poor VB I love her....


----------



## BattyBugs

Poor VB. Here I was, trying to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ouch!


----------



## Bjoy521

Hilary Duff


----------



## Bjoy521

Leighton


----------



## Bjoy521

Khloe K


----------



## Bjoy521

Katy P.


----------



## Bjoy521

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## Bjoy521

Megan Fox


----------



## LavenderIce

Savannah Brinson, LeBron James' GF/babymama


----------



## LavenderIce

Gwen Stefani


----------



## LavenderIce

Terri Seymour


----------



## LavenderIce

Close up of Megan Fox


----------



## CMP86

^^Those shoes are way too big for her.


----------



## Aniski

The color of Megan Fox's shoes is gorgeous!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Neicy Nash


----------



## tivogirl

OMG I am shoe twins with Megan Fox! Not sure whether to be happy or horrified.  (and yes, the color IS gorgeous IRL)


----------



## Aniski

tivogirl said:


> OMG I am shoe twins with Megan Fox! Not sure whether to be happy or horrified.  (and yes, the color IS gorgeous IRL)



I thought I saw them somewhere!!  Sorry I couldn't place them!  They look better on you!!


----------



## tivogirl

heehee thanks *Aniski*!


----------



## Popsicool

Be happy *tivogirl* because they look heaps better on you! And the fact that yours fit is also bonus.


----------



## Aniski

You're welcome!!


----------



## Jönathan

Bjoy521 said:


> Leighton









Leighton's shoes are really cute. Does anyone know the style name?


----------



## Jönathan

Brooke Shields in Pass Mule Zeppa's


----------



## Bjoy521

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## Bjoy521

Jönathan;16257982 said:
			
		

> Leighton's shoes are really cute. Does anyone know the style name?


Tsar Pumps


----------



## Jönathan

Thanks Bojoy!


----------



## september gurl

Jönathan;16258067 said:
			
		

> Brooke Shields in Pass Mule Zeppa's


Brooke looks great. I really love those Passmule Zeppa's I've never seen them in white before?


----------



## loash

holly madison


----------



## erinmiyu

^^it seems so weird to me to see three toes peeking out of the peep!


----------



## Aniski

^^I know!!  I think maybe she has long, thin toes.  Or they are just that squished!!


----------



## savvysgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Savannah Brinson, LeBron James' GF/babymama



Time to pre-order i think!


----------



## SassySarah

erinmiyu said:


> ^^it seems so weird to me to see three toes peeking out of the peep!



It's quite freaky.


----------



## alyssa08

leighton :/ why? I love you so but your outfit is not working. the tsar is pretty but it seems like a wedding shoe to me.


----------



## Popsicool

I too am very concerned about the three toe peek out. There is just something weird about it. Like you can almost imagine that when she takes the shoes off, she has six toes instead of five! That would explain it though...


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## Alice1979

Holly's got the third toe syndrome


----------



## Jennabee

Popsicool said:


> I too am very concerned about the three toe peek out. There is just something weird about it. Like you can almost imagine that when she takes the shoes off, she has six toes instead of five! That would explain it though...



 LOL *Popsicool*, you rock!


----------



## Alegory

I have a 3rd toe cleavage going and my DF says its like I'm flipping people off ! LOL


----------



## 5elle

Looks like Holly has short toes - she has no toe cleavage.

I kind of like Leighton's outfit - it strikes me as a look that looks weird now because the foot silhouette seems so off, but will seem normal in a few months.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K


----------



## indypup

I sincerely wish Kim would wear COLOR.  Every outfit she wears seems to be a variation of the last.


----------



## jancedtif

erinmiyu said:


> ^^it seems so weird to me to see three toes peeking out of the peep!



*sigh* that's how my toes look in my VPs.:shame:


----------



## heatherB

KK isn't even pretty to me anymore. I wish she had left her face the way it was. 


Bjoy521 said:


> Kim K


----------



## loash

kelly brook


----------



## loash

Katie Cassidy


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh lord no! Those jeans on Kelly Brooke! ush:


----------



## rdgldy

not the best look!


----------



## 5elle

I don't mind KB's jeans so much - they're obviously stretch because she's so curvy.

Katie Cassidy looks phenomenal!!


----------



## legaldiva

I totally have "third toe syndrome" ... why is that weird?  I think my toes look fine, but now I'm not so sure!?


----------



## Aniski

JetSetGo! said:


> Oh lord no! Those jeans on Kelly Brooke! ush:





rdgldy said:


> not the best look!



Thank goodness I'm not the only one who thought that!


----------



## indypup

I still want Lady Derbys, even if they DO look kind of funky around the toes.  They do the same thing to Katie that they did to me (see the size of the gap around her toes?  That's not just from how she's walking...). 

Kelly Brook would look a MILLION times better with a white button down (like a J. Crew boyfriend shirt).  That shirt plus those jeans... No!


----------



## Bjoy521

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## indypup

^Looks like Miss Pratt has had even more work done.


----------



## 5elle

indypup said:


> I still want Lady Derbys, even if they DO look kind of funky around the toes.  They do the same thing to Katie that they did to me (see the size of the gap around her toes?  That's not just from how she's walking...).



If it makes you feel any better, I didn't even notice that. And now that I have, it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bjoy521

heatherB said:


> KK isn't even pretty to me anymore. I wish she had left her face the way it was.



ita!!!!


----------



## cindy74

sophie monk


----------



## cindy74

megan fox


----------



## cindy74

victoria........


----------



## legaldiva

I think Stephanie Pratt looks great, but plastic.  I am obsessed with those cork sling biancas.


----------



## sobe2009

I  Megan Fox


----------



## babysweetums

^ me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and her outfit is soo fun =)


----------



## cindy74

i love her too she could be a sis of angelina jolie


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have a girl crush on Megan Fox.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kristin C.


----------



## trustlove

O her poor CLs at the bottom are all turn up, so sad


----------



## Bjoy521

^^ I know...I said the same thing.


----------



## Aniski

trustlove said:


> O her poor CLs at the bottom are all turn up, so sad



Its a sign she wears them a lot but a the same time doesn't take time to get them fixed?


----------



## Bjoy521

Jaimie Hilfiger


----------



## Bjoy521

Holly Madison


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ omg she still has 3 toes coming out of one shoe... Maybe closed toe is a better option for holly.


----------



## trustlove

Holly actually looks decent and pretty classy in this outfit while still exuding some sexiness. Its a good look for her.


----------



## Bjoy521

Katy


----------



## trustlove

loving it


----------



## 5elle

Kristin looks absolutely gorgeous - a million miles away from her silver slit-to-the-waist Blondes outfit a few pages back. Her poor VPs though!

I really don't see what's so bad about three toes through a peep toe? We're all built differently! I think Holly looks great!


----------



## indypup

OMG at Kristin's Yoyo Zeppa... WHY would you not get that fixed?!?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Rose McGowan


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## needloub

Everytime I see Rihanna in her black patent Pigalles, I reconsider getting them...I guess I am not so sure how they will look on my feet...


----------



## laurenam

^ Does she have the 100s or 120s?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Bjoy521 said:


> Kristin C.


 
WTH has she done to her CLs?! There needs to be CL Protective Services to come take them away from her!


----------



## kramer125

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> WTH has she done to her CLs?! There needs to be CL Protective Services to come take them away from her!


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone ID the name of the shoes that Rose McGowan is wearing? Me want!


----------



## po0hping

Rose is wearing the Fortuna.


----------



## Bjoy521

Blake


----------



## NANI1972

po0hping said:


> Rose is wearing the Fortuna.


 

Thanks, I knew it started with an F but couldn't come up with the rest!


----------



## sobe2009

laurenam said:


> ^ Does she have the 100s or 120s?


 
120, I believe


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K.


----------



## Bjoy521

Marisa Miller


----------



## Bjoy521

Christina A.


----------



## brintee

I cant stand looking at Kim K anymore.


----------



## Bjoy521

Tori


----------



## trustlove

brintee said:


> i cant stand looking at kim k anymore.



ita


----------



## TwiggyStar

brintee said:


> I cant stand looking at Kim K anymore.



100% agree. She's way too overrated and featured too much on TPF, all the Kardashians are really...


----------



## erinmiyu

i'm kind of over KK, too, but i want her stupid altis because she's my shoe size!


----------



## slpceline

I'm still not 100% on how KK became a celebrity to begin with. Does she have any talents that I don't know about? (I don't mean to imply anything salacious!:shame


----------



## flowergirly

slpceline said:


> I'm still not 100% on how KK became a celebrity to begin with...


Yeah, I think I've had enough of her & the other sex-tape-celebs to last a lifetime.


----------



## jeshika

slpceline said:


> I'm still not 100% on how KK became a celebrity to begin with. Does she have any talents that I don't know about? (I don't mean to imply anything salacious!:shame



i was at sephora earlier today and now she's hawking her own line of cheap tacky smelling perfume. :S


----------



## Bjoy521

Khloe K


----------



## babysweetums

slpceline said:


> I'm still not 100% on how KK became a celebrity to begin with. Does she have any talents that I don't know about? (I don't mean to imply anything salacious!:shame


 
she was friends with paris hilton lol...that takes talent right? and her sisters got famous for being sisters of the girl who was friends with paris hilton lol....the whole family is really talented i mean they got 2 reality shows so far...gag me


----------



## regeens

slpceline said:


> I'm still not 100% on how KK became a celebrity to begin with. Does she have any talents that I don't know about? (I don't mean to imply anything salacious!:shame



Well, if you go to the Celebrity Forum here and read the Kim Kardashian thread ("I'm not married "), Khloe Kardashian thread ("I'm married! Flashes ring") and Kourtney Kardashian & Scott Disick thread ("I love Mason more than I love you!"), you may find the answer....then again, probably not. Those are pretty funny threads though.  Sorry, back to topic.


----------



## Bjoy521

AnnaLynne


----------



## Bjoy521

Julie Bowen


----------



## inspiredgem

Bjoy521 said:


> AnnaLynne



I love the color of this dress!


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim


----------



## indypup

Kim's style bores me.  Hell, Kim bores me. *stifles a yawn*


----------



## babysweetums

kims face and hair looks soo pretty...


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Stylist Joey Tierney


----------



## babysweetums

^ cute belt!
more kardashian lol!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian (sorry the shoes aren't clear and front and center, they are leopard pony Miss Fast)


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Khloe


----------



## Aniski

^^I think that's too much shoe for that outfit!!


----------



## 5elle

^^I agree, or else lose the earrings. too much going on.


----------



## Bjoy521

Eva Longoria


----------



## Bjoy521

Tiny...T.I's wife


----------



## Bjoy521

Actress Amanda Anka


----------



## Bjoy521

Julie Bowen


----------



## Bjoy521

America


----------



## Marrion

Victoria


----------



## erinmiyu

Bjoy521 said:


> America


she's so beautiful! i adore her dress.


----------



## slpceline

^^^
I *love* America Ferrera since I saw her in "Real Women Have Curves"; she's so talented! And it's nice to see Hollywood embrace a non-stick-figure woman as beautiful.


----------



## Bjoy521

Mel B


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bjoy521 said:


> Mel B


 
What is she wearing? The fifre bootie has a feticha heel


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like she forgot to apply tanner to the top half of her boyd 


LavenderIce said:


> Bridget Marquardt


----------



## Elise499

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> What is she wearing? The fifre bootie has a feticha heel



I'm pretty sure these are fake


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Elise499 said:


> I'm pretty sure these are fake


 
Yes I agree


----------



## 5elle

^^Eek. The only way Mel B's booties are authentic is if the heel snapped and both heels were replaced, which is unlikely. Someone needs to have a word with her stylist


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco


----------



## babysweetums

oooh no say it isnt soo mel =(


Elise499 said:


> I'm pretty sure these are fake


----------



## babysweetums

and what kind of vibram job is that? lol or she was trolling through some serious mud!


----------



## DC-Cutie

somebody tweet Mel B and ask her about them..


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Coco




Coco almost looks lady like!  I'm loving her Jaws, sunnies and LV!!!


----------



## laurenam

^ITA! She looks like a different person!


----------



## karwood

laurenam said:


> ^ITA! She looks like a different person!


 
I agree, but I an certain this outfit was carefully selected to wear for her husband's court appearance.


----------



## laurenam

She could use a slip though!


----------



## Bjoy521

Drew


----------



## Bjoy521

Laura Linney


----------



## erinmiyu

coco looks fabulous! ita about the slip, though.


----------



## PANda_USC

whoa, *Coco *has toned down her outfits quite a bit! ^_^


----------



## rdgldy

LavenderIce said:


> Coco


Perhaps a bra??


----------



## erinmiyu

^^she has one on in the picture, unfortunately the flash seems to accentuate her boobs there.


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> I agree, but I an certain this outfit was carefully selected to wear for her husband's court appearance.



Oh that explains it!


----------



## 5elle

erinmiyu said:


> ^^she has one on in the picture, unfortunately the flash seems to accentuate her boobs there.



Yes it's the flash. She looks good!


----------



## Bjoy521

Not familiar with the woman in the pic with Julia but saw the CL's (Larissa's, I believe )...


----------



## indypup

^Oh, Larissas are so gorgeous.


----------



## Aniski

That they are!!  I had never seen them before!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Totally loving the Larissa's!


----------



## Bjoy521

Lala Vasquez


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^These boots are totally growing on me! Oh no.....I now need something in leopard.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

iloveredsoles said:


> ^^These boots are totally growing on me! Oh no.....I now need something in leopard.


 
Yes you NEED something in leopard!


----------



## mal

Marrion said:


> Victoria


ah-mazing! The jacket!


----------



## mal

brintee said:


> I cant stand looking at Kim K anymore.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

^^ Agree with you Mal!! It's like enough already of this girl, Kim K.


----------



## mtheriault6

omg?! guy from devil wears prada?!




Bjoy521 said:


> Kim


----------



## purseinsanity

Aniski said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one who thought that!



It's pretty impressive when you can have your jeans show your camel toe!


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim K


----------



## Bjoy521

Demi Lovato


----------



## nyjaesmith

Kim I Love you but those breast are too damn much,try to tone it down a bit next time


----------



## SassySarah

I actually like Kim's bangs in those pics!  And of course her shoes since we're now shoe twins.


----------



## 5elle

^^dress is not made for more than a B cup but Kim looks gorgeous otherwise


----------



## Bjoy521

SassySarah said:


> I actually like Kim's bangs in those pics!




I agree....love her bangs as well.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ love her.


----------



## 5elle

Love Kelly too - she reminds me so much of Carolyn Bessette-Kennedy.


----------



## laurenam

Is it just me of does Demi Lovato look like Carmen Electra in this photo?


----------



## laurenam

Bjoy521 said:


> Lala Vasquez


 

Lala's sunnies are fabulous!!


----------



## Bjoy521

Sofia Vergara


----------



## jancedtif

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ love her.



I know right!!! She's the perfect mix of lady like chic and casualness! 

I'm also loving Lala's look too (even those darned boots that are growing on me)!


----------



## karwood

On last night's episode of Project Runway, Heidi Klum wore the Loubout booties:


----------



## Aniski

^Interesting hat Heidi!!  And those booties are growing on me...


----------



## nyjaesmith

If Heidi takes the hat off the look would be cute


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love her hat! So awesome!


----------



## Alice1979

^I saw the episode last night. I know she was wearing CLs, but I couldn't see very clearly. There were some very interesting hats.


----------



## regeens

Bjoy521 said:


> Not familiar with the woman in the pic with Julia but saw the CL's (Larissa's, I believe )...



I gotta say, ever since I saw *Carlinha's* modelling pics of the Larissa and as I see more photos of it, I'm loving it more and more.


----------



## Popsicool

Love Kim's bangs, it was about time she did something different that wasn't making her face tighter!

Heide's hat is SO COOL!!! It looks kinda awkward to wear though.. Upside down rose, so want one!


----------



## karwood

Drew Barrymore wearing Lady Peep:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like it! She looks great!


----------



## amazigrace

Love Heidi's hat and all the other hats last night. Works of art!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Didn't see this posted. Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## compulsive

PIGALILIS!!!!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!   The top/dress.. um, yeah.. not so much!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The loubouts booties are amazing!!! Soo comfortable as well!


----------



## Popsicool

OMG Pigalilis!! Drool-worthy even though I want them in black. Hmm I feel a signature addition coming on!!

The top is s Blond's spiky corset, looks like the one Kim K was trying on recently! I have to disagree - HOTHOTHOT!!!  But really I'm quite biased, spikes, studs, metal, my knees weaken at all of those!


----------



## trustlove

Drew looks amazing


----------



## LavenderIce

LaToya Jackson


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi Klum


----------



## nyjaesmith

Hot outfit Heidi


----------



## FullyLoaded

Heidi is a hot mama.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

i agree^^


----------



## needloub

^^She becomes more and more beautiful as she ages...it's utterly ridiculous...LOL!


----------



## SassySarah

Heidi is really inspiring me to wear my MBB out tonight!


----------



## BattyBugs

The more I see them, the more I want a pair. Yes, even though I probably won't be able to walk in them.


----------



## ElisaBr13

I still have not worn my MBB ;( and ive had them for over 6 wks. Next weekend, hopefully!!!


----------



## SassySarah

I'm still not great at walking in them they are definitely a challenge.  Just had them vibramed so maybe this will help since I felt like I was going to fall in them when I wore them last, granted it was to a busy Lady Gaga concert, probably not the best way to break them in.


----------



## Bjoy521

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## cindy74

i have a weakness for drew


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## yousofine

Bjoy521 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger



That's such a pity... The shoes have totally lost their shape!


----------



## heatherB

They look like maybe she should have gone 1/2 size up??


----------



## erinmiyu

maybe she could have sized up but i think the shoes look great!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

makes you wonder if she's as batty as we are about our CLs  maybe she missed out on them and hunted them down except had to settle for a smaller size.


----------



## BattyBugs

That's my guess. It only takes one pair to make you batty over CL.


----------



## Bjoy521

L.c.


----------



## Bjoy521

Sara Rue


----------



## Bjoy521

Hilary Duff


----------



## Bjoy521

America


----------



## carlinha

Bjoy521 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## yousofine

Bjoy521 said:


> Princess Mary of Denmark



SIGH! She looks like a star!
And she's even pregnant with twins!


----------



## laurenam

Bjoy521 said:


> L.c.


 

I love L.C. We even had the same initials...till I got married.


----------



## Bjoy521

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## laurenam

^ She looks so different.


----------



## MBKitty

Love America Ferrara! She is just so darn cute!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Love Stephanie Lace outfit ..


----------



## Bjoy521

Katy


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicky H....think she looks great here.


----------



## Bjoy521

Katy


----------



## jancedtif

Does Katy have a new stylist?  She looks fantastic and covered!


----------



## Bjoy521

jancedtif said:


> Does Katy have a new stylist?  She looks fantastic and covered!



I agree...she really does look fantastic.


----------



## po0hping

Hmm, Katy is really making me reconsider those Lady Peeps. They look better and better every time I see them.


----------



## Popsicool

She's actually starting to look like a lady!! Maybe she's just evolving...

Those Lady Peeps look really great on you. Them being purple makes me a bit biased though..


----------



## justkell

Emily Blunt in Elle UK


----------



## Popsicool

I  Emily Blunt. She always looks so classy and stylish but modern!

Great look with the MBBs.


----------



## Bjoy521

Nicky H


----------



## Bjoy521

a few more of Katy


----------



## laurenam

Katy can wear the heck out of a dress!


----------



## roxys

katy looks great in these recent pix!


----------



## Bjoy521

Amber Lancaster


----------



## LavenderIce

Frieda Pinto


----------



## Aniski

Popsicool said:


> I  Emily Blunt. She always looks so classy and stylish but modern!
> 
> Great look with the MBBs.



Agreed!!  She looks great!


----------



## savvysgirl

Frieda has my shoes on 

Those MMBs look perfect on Emily. I love her.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Frieda Pinto


 
GASP.  

crap.  do i NEED the black ambers also??!!??!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl




----------



## indypup

^lol, what *Savvy* "said"!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## icecreamom

*Frida *looks stunning... ehhh, Nicky not so much! (love her Biancas though)


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> GASP.
> 
> crap.  do i NEED the black ambers also??!!??!!!!



Yes, you probably do. Damn, I want them too!!


----------



## 5elle

I still prefer Taylor Swift's brown croc Ambers over those black ones. Did they make it to production?


----------



## KlassicKouture

Frida looks amazing!!


----------



## SassySarah

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton



Can anyone ID Nicky's dress?  I love it!


----------



## pr1nc355

Popsicool said:


> I  Emily Blunt. She always looks so classy and stylish but modern!
> 
> Great look with the MBBs.


 
I agree.  That photo's making me really want a pair, despite the fact that I can't walk in them


----------



## LavenderIce

Michelle Trachtenberg & Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## rock_girl

5elle said:


> I still prefer Taylor Swift's brown croc Ambers over those black ones. Did they make it to production?


 
Were those Ambers?!?  I loved them!!!  I too, would love to know if they made it to production.


----------



## oxox

I love that first pic of Michelle and SMG! 
It's good to see them together again. And both wearing CLs!


----------



## erinmiyu

aw dawn and buffy  they look great!


----------



## YaYa3

can someone please identify nicky's second dress ... the beige one??  thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> can someone please identify nicky's second dress ... the beige one?? thank you!


 
I was gonna type the same thing -   I need this dress in my life!

Edit:  The dress is by Australian designer Charlie Brown


----------



## regeens

YaYa3 said:


> can someone please identify nicky's second dress ... the beige one??  thank you!



Here you go *Yaya*. The dress is from Charlie Brown, an Australian designer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiyY-d6INjo&feature=channel


----------



## Bjoy521

Amy Winehouse


----------



## erinmiyu

ugh she's so


----------



## Bjoy521

Jessica Alba


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bjoy521 said:


> Amy Winehouse


 
she's TRYING to bring sexy back....  work with her on this guys


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:  But she's so miserably failing!


----------



## rdgldy

oh my


----------



## Bjoy521

Judge Hatchett


----------



## Bjoy521

Rapper Young Dro's fiancee'


----------



## slpceline

Bjoy521 said:


> Amy Winehouse



She is one scaaaaaaaaary girl.


----------



## Bjoy521

Kim & Kourt


----------



## Marrion

Sara ELKHOULY


----------



## bling*lover

Amy Winehouse  she should be banned from wearing louboutins, shes not worthy!


----------



## SassySarah

I love Jessica Alba's whole look.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loving Kim's leather jacket and shirt dress look


----------



## 5elle

Kylie Minogue in gold Bridget's Back 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XK1Ni9jFTQ


----------



## Marrion

model Irina Shayk


----------



## mal

savvysgirl said:


> Frieda has my shoes on


*Amber*, gasp I die


----------



## savvysgirl

Alexandra Burke


----------



## Ms.parker123

That pink/purple (?) is so pretty on her ^


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ it really is! love that dress!


----------



## Bjoy521

Jayde Nicole and her friend


----------



## Bjoy521

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## Bjoy521

Kate Walsh


----------



## Bjoy521

Minka Kelly


----------



## Bjoy521

Robin Tunney


----------



## Bjoy521

Katy


----------



## Bjoy521

Anne Heche


----------



## Bjoy521

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## Alice1979

Bjoy521 said:


> Katy


 
Are those purple Bianca sling that she's wearing? They're gorgeous.


----------



## flowergirly

Bjoy521 said:


> Anne Heche


I've always thought she was pretty.


----------



## sumnboutme

Bjoy521 said:


> Minka Kelly



can anyone id her dress?  thanks


----------



## po0hping

Bjoy521 said:


> Jayde Nicole and her friend



Those don't look right.  Maybe they aren't CLs...or it's just the angle.  Anyone?


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> Are those purple Bianca sling that she's wearing? They're gorgeous.



those actually look like purple patent declic slings 120


----------



## Jönathan

Blake Lively wearing Pigalle Flats


----------



## slpceline

^^^
These are actually *gorgeous* Gozul flats, with Volcano crystals.


----------



## amazigrace

^^^
Aren't they so beautiful? I'm using volcano crystals to strass my flats and I swear, they look just the same, and for a whole lot less money - like $2000 less!


----------



## savvysgirl

Kym Marsh


----------



## Jönathan

slpceline said:


> ^^^
> These are actually *gorgeous* Gozul flats, with Volcano crystals.



The pointed toe looks more like a Pigalle Flat to me?

The Gozul has a more rounded toe?

More pics:










Gozul:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Yes, these are the pigalle flats (forgot name) not the Gozul which is rounded.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Yes, these are the pigalle flats (forgot name) not the Gozul which is rounded.


 
I think they're just called "pigalle flat" right?


----------



## nyjaesmith

I'm watching the Emmys red Carpet and a lot of celebs are wearing Louboutin's


----------



## 5elle

^^This thread should be bursting tomorrow so


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think they're just called "pigalle flat" right?



hehe i think you're right!


----------



## tivogirl

Heidi Klum is wearing black Pigalilis (or whatever the non-runway version is called) at the Emmys! Hopefully pics will pop up somewhere soon.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Heidi Klum looked fab


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Pigalilis:


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## jancedtif

Heidi looks fantastic!!


----------



## Popsicool

Heidi + Pigalili = 

Sooo want those.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Excuse my ignorance, but can someone please explain the difference between a pigalle and a pigalili? I've never heard of the pigalili...clearly i'm out of the loop!!

Love Heidi- she looks awesome, as usual!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

louboutinlawyer said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but can someone please explain the difference between a pigalle and a pigalili? I've never heard of the pigalili...clearly i'm out of the loop!!
> 
> Love Heidi- she looks awesome, as usual!


 
Pigalli is a pigalle with spikes and strass. Comes in black (pictured), silver, and gold. HTH!


----------



## SassySarah

Heidi looks gorgeous!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Pigalli is a pigalle with spikes and strass. Comes in black (pictured), silver, and gold. HTH!



Awesome, thanks, *Naked*!  Spikes AND strass! I need to see a close-up of these bad boys


----------



## Aniski

Heidi was the only one who stood out for me!  Could be because I saw her pigalilis...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Actress Rutina Wesley

looks like she's wearing the Fortuna


----------



## nyjaesmith

^^^ I agree Kim K looked hot but Heidi Klum was just AMAZING


----------



## jancedtif

misselizabeth22 said:


> Actress Rutina Wesley
> 
> looks like she's wearing the Fortuna



What show is she on?  She's so pretty!  Love the dress and shoes!


----------



## alyssa08

^^trueblood!!

heidi's dress is teeny tiny O_O


----------



## carlinha

louboutinlawyer said:


> Awesome, thanks, *Naked*!  Spikes AND strass! I need to see a close-up of these bad boys



not the best photo, but up close & personal


----------



## misselizabeth22

jancedtif said:


> What show is she on?  She's so pretty!  Love the dress and shoes!



She's on True Blood


----------



## SassySarah

carlinha said:


> not the best photo, but up close & personal



Wow thanks for the photo! They look amazing!


----------



## jancedtif

alyssa08 said:


> ^^trueblood!!
> 
> heidi's dress is teeny tiny O_O





misselizabeth22 said:


> She's on True Blood



Thanks ladies!


----------



## karwood

Here is close-up pic of the Pigalili, worn by Alicia Keys. Just in case anybody is wondering, these lovelies will set you back *$3545.00 *!!!!(_Ouchy!$!$!ush:_)


----------



## rdgldy

Those are, however, the one pair of strass I would really want to have.


----------



## Jönathan

Michelle Trachtenberg wearing Anna Strass Sandals.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

karwood said:


> Here is close-up pic of the Pigalili, worn by Alicia Keys. Just in case anybody is wondering, these lovelies will set you back *$3545.00 *!!!!(_Ouchy!$!$!ush:_)





carlinha said:


> not the best photo, but up close & personal



Thanks so much, *Car* and *Kar*! 

Those are pretty fierce!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Michelle Trachtenberg is a beautiful girl, but those are not the right shoes for her feet.


----------



## erinmiyu

louboutinlawyer said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg is a beautiful girl, but those are not the right shoes for her feet.


ITA! her toe box is way too wide for those :/


----------



## jancedtif

louboutinlawyer said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg is a beautiful girl, but those are not the right shoes for her feet.





erinmiyu said:


> ITA! her toe box is way too wide for those :/



I agree with both of you.  I was so excited cause I loved her look, then I get to her feet in those shoes, and I'm like


----------



## carlinha

WTH 

alicia keys' pigalilis are about 2 whole sizes too big... and don't get me started on michelle and her wandering toes


----------



## Jönathan

I totally agree. Michelle looks amazing, but those Anna's weren't the best choice of shoe for her.


----------



## savvysgirl

Jessica Simpsons friend


----------



## Jönathan

Kate Walsh wearing nude Pigalles.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Kate Walsh is so beautiful....LOVE those nude pigalles!! want want want!!!


----------



## jancedtif

^I second that!  Kate looks lovely!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ITA! She looks great! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah, is that Jessica getting into the SUV?  That is not a flattering backside shot.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I want her pigalles!!!!


----------



## Marrion

K


----------



## Marrion

more


----------



## savvysgirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Woah, is that Jessica getting into the SUV?  That is not a flattering backside shot.



Yes it is. The dress is just a wee bit tight on her isnt it!


----------



## savvysgirl

Alex Curran


----------



## 5elle

^^Alex doesn't normally look like a WAG but when she does she reallly does. I cry for those MBBs.


----------



## jancedtif

^ What's a WAG?


----------



## flowergirly

Dukeprincess said:


> Woah, is that Jessica getting into the SUV?  That is not a flattering backside shot.


Yikers!


----------



## jancedtif

^Not good at all!


----------



## savvysgirl

jancedtif said:


> ^ What's a WAG?



It means 'wives and girlfriends' She is a footballers wife. I believe she was a model before she married him though.


----------



## jancedtif

Awww...I see.  Thanks *Savvy*!!


----------



## 5elle

*Savvy* is right. They're generally girls that end up with very wealthy footballer boyfriends/husbands and go really over the top with designer clothes, but not in the best taste (famed for too much fake tan, bleach and bling). Alex normally looks fantastic though so I was surprised at that outfit.


----------



## roxys

that is not a good luck on Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## mimi14

savvysgirl said:


> Jessica Simpsons friend



Jess looks weird from behind. Like a sausage...


----------



## roussel

I love Khloe's blue/black dress. Anyone know who makes it?  Love how she paired it with the nude shoes


----------



## nyjaesmith

I think Khloe's dress is by Jil Saunders but I'm not positive


----------



## heatherB

Poor Jess 


mimi14 said:


> Jess looks weird from behind. Like a sausage...


----------



## nyjaesmith

I did research and Khloe's dress is from Gucci Resort 2010


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Poor Jessica...doesn't she have any girlfriends that can help her out?? She does not know how to dress for her body


----------



## regeens

Kim's leopard MBBs are so luscious! Love em. On the other hand, Rachel Zoe's leopard muumuu just doesn't seem right.


----------



## 5elle

Jessica would look amazing if that dress was a size bigger. It's just ill-fitting  and strong sunlight/ being photographed from that position does noone any favours.

How does Kate Walsh make pigalles look...demure? Love it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

bling*lover said:


> Amy Winehouse  she should be banned from wearing louboutins, shes not worthy!



like pearls on a pig.


----------



## SassySarah

Finally KK wore some color!  Love the maroon with MB Leopards!  Love Alex's outfit too.  I'm feeling the urge to wear my butterflies!


----------



## laurenam

JetSetGo! said:


> like pearls on a pig.


----------



## amazigrace

Poor Jessica. Her bra strap is even falling down on
her left arm. I would hate for someone to take
of picture of me getting into a car from the backside.
I'd look pretty scary, that's for sure.

Love Kate Walsh's look. Does anyone know who
makes her dress? The pigalles are so beautiful
on her.


----------



## nillacobain

amazigrace said:


> Poor Jessica. Her bra strap is even falling down on
> her left arm. I would hate for someone to take
> of picture of me getting into a car from the backside.
> I'd look pretty scary, that's for sure.
> 
> Love Kate Walsh's look. *Does anyone know who*
> *makes her dress?* The pigalles are so beautiful
> on her.


 
It looks like this one: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=8449&sid=994

I'm not sure though.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Jessica is such a disaster!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amazigrace said:


> Poor Jessica. Her bra strap is even falling down on
> her left arm. I would hate for someone to take
> of picture of me getting into a car from the backside.
> I'd look pretty scary, that's for sure.
> 
> Love Kate Walsh's look. Does anyone know who
> makes her dress? The pigalles are so beautiful
> on her.


 
here you go! 
http://www.fabsugar.com/Kate-Walsh-Wearing-Rust-Colored-Carven-Dress-HBO-Emmys-Afterparty-10706170


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you so much, *dezyn and nilla!* I think it's such a beautiful
dress and she looks gorgeous in it, don't you think?


----------



## oxox

Here's a closer pic of Kate's pigalles!


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria


----------



## LavenderIce

Kendra Wilkinson


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## jancedtif

Gosh I just love Kendra's bag , and I bet Moshi does too!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad


 

Love her entire look!!!


----------



## regeens

Love LC's moto jacket.


----------



## sumnboutme

i like LC's dress


----------



## moshi_moshi

jancedtif said:


> Gosh I just love Kendra's bag , and I bet Moshi does too!!


 
you know me too well *jan*!!!

don't make me start cheering, lol


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Alta Bouton:


----------



## savvysgirl

Elle Macpherson


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## MDM

Ali Lanter, wearing Ole Ole


----------



## nyjaesmith

Does VB ever change her style. Always shorts and blazer


----------



## savvysgirl

Helen Flanagan


----------



## Aniski

^^Nice shoes but um...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

am I seeing things lol?


----------



## Aniski

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> am I seeing things lol?



LOL!  Definitely makes you wonder...


----------



## amazigrace

^^ what in the world is that?
Is that supposed to be sexy? Hmmm ...

I can't imagine walking through an
airport in those booties VB is wearing.
How does she do it? My feet hurt 
negotiating an airport even with flats!


----------



## slpceline

If I had VB's legs, I don't think I'd ever wear pants at all!


----------



## nillacobain

slpceline said:


> If I had VB's legs, I don't think I'd ever wear pants at all!


 
LOL!


----------



## Aniski

amazigrace said:


> ^^ what in the world is that?
> Is that supposed to be sexy? Hmmm ...
> 
> I can't imagine walking through an
> airport in those booties VB is wearing.
> How does she do it? My feet hurt
> negotiating an airport even with flats!



Exactly!!  And I can't imagine taking them off and putting them back on in the security lines...


----------



## Aniski

slpceline said:


> If I had VB's legs, I don't think I'd ever wear pants at all!



:lolots:


----------



## Marrion

More on VB


----------



## amazigrace

^^^ ouch, ouch!


----------



## flowergirly

savvysgirl said:


> Helen Flanagan


Notice the difference between the two pics???

Before & after?


----------



## Popsicool

Aniski said:


> ^^Nice shoes but um...



Yes, I think she forgot to put on her pants/skirt..  She must've been in a hurry!

Excellent choice of footwear though.


----------



## Aniski

Popsicool said:


> Yes, I think she forgot to put on her pants/skirt..  She must've been in a hurry!
> 
> Excellent choice of footwear though.



Haha!! I was thinking her dress rode up and she didn't know that!  Can you imagine?


----------



## Marrion

Bar


----------



## Marrion

Dita


----------



## jancedtif

So glad to see Dita!  She looks fab!  Can anyone id her bag?  TIA!


----------



## Jönathan

Lori Loughlin wearing Python VP's


----------



## Marrion

Julia Kovalchuk


----------



## Marrion

Tina Kandelaki


----------



## moshi_moshi

Marrion said:


> Tina Kandelaki



loveee this dress...can anyone id??


----------



## amazigrace

Love that dress, too, and still wondering
if anyone can ID Dita's handbag.


----------



## Alice1979

jancedtif said:


> So glad to see Dita! She looks fab! Can anyone id her bag? TIA!


 


amazigrace said:


> Love that dress, too, and still wondering
> if anyone can ID Dita's handbag.


 
Dita's bag is Marc Jacob's Garbo camille satchel:

http://www.barneys.com/Garbo Camille Satchel/00505008546333,default,pd.html


----------



## savvysgirl

Kate Beckinsdale


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kate Beckinsale


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Jönathan

Michelle Williams


----------



## Onederland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHGaW8lBlSk

it won't let me embed, but Kylie is wearing the Bridget's Back in gold, and the Metropolis in red.


----------



## woody

Can anyone id Dita's dress at post 1939?

Love Michelle's haircut - adorable and elegant at the same time.


----------



## savvysgirl

Danielle Lineker


----------



## savvysgirl

Holly Willoughby


----------



## nillacobain

Jönathan;16530070 said:
			
		

> Michelle Williams


 
Loving these nude satin HPs!


----------



## Indieana

The picture here isnt amazing but I love the Louboutins she wore in an episode of X-Factor.  Infact love the whole outfit .. wish I could pull it off


----------



## Indieana

same just a different view - sorry I cant figure out how to do the big pics


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, the jacket! Anyone know who it is by?


----------



## BellaShoes

KK looks so pretty in the pic!


----------



## loash

Leighton Meester


----------



## compulsive

I  Leighton but seriously... what the duece!?


----------



## bling*lover

*Kim Kardashian* looks fantastic 
*Michelle Williams* looks so elegant with that haircut and the outfit!
*Leighton*


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively


----------



## carlinha

^blake ALWAYS look perfect.


----------



## alyssa08

cheryl cole is one of the most beautiful women on the planet! she is just stunning.

my boo, leighton, though... what in the world? please stay away from the sneaker heels


----------



## bling*lover

Im not very fond of Blake's dress... BUT she makes it work, she looks fantastic!


----------



## Popsicool

Um, I think Leighton didn't look in the mirror once she put that dress on. Seriously, she's an incredibly gorgeous looking girl but that dress...... *NO*!!!

Blake is looking lovely though. Nice way to wear the Bibi...

And CC, nice choice my gorgeous little double shoe twin and obviously a fellow spike lover!!


----------



## Elise499

Keren Craig in Madame Butterfly Booty






Serena Williams in Alti Spike


----------



## MadameElle

I thought the red suede MBBs were for the runway only.




Elise499 said:


> Keren Craig in Madame Butterfly Booty


----------



## phiphi

michelle williams is perfection!!
leighton..


----------



## Elise499

She is one of the designers from Marchesa, so I guess she can have the MMB from the runway 



MadameElle said:


> I thought the red suede MBBs were for the runway only.


----------



## compulsive

Ohhhh Blake  Always perfection.

Keren Craig's Marchesa dress looks very ill fitting on her.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Someone pls tell Michelle Williams a lil clear/nude polish on the toes never hurt anyone. Something about Serena's look: I like it then I don't:wondering


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Simpson


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## laurenam

^Love Kourtney's shirt! Can anyone ID it?


----------



## MadameElle

Kourtney must really love those CLs...she wears them a lot.



LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Jönathan

Kelly Rutherford wearing Declics.


----------



## jancedtif

^ I love her style!


----------



## karwood

Gywneth Paltrow:


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Yipee!! Gwyneth has the same shoes I have!! Loubout


----------



## rdgldy

jancedtif said:


> ^ I love her style!



Me too, simple and classy.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Love Kelly Rutherford's entire look!! So classic


----------



## BellaShoes

Yikes, not feeling Leighton's look at all.


----------



## slpceline

Jessica Simpson does *not* know how to dress her body. She looks at least 20lbs heavier than she actually is.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Khloe Kardashian in Miss Fast leopard print

upscalehype.com/2010/08/khloe-kardashian-in-christian-louboutin-miss-fast-plato-booties/

*sorry the picture isn't showing* i keep trying


----------



## compulsive

Jönathan;16550482 said:
			
		

> Kelly Rutherford wearing Declics.


 
She is perfect! I  her.


----------



## Jönathan

Eva Longoria wearing Decolletes.


----------



## Jönathan

Glee's Dianna Agron in satin Very Prives


----------



## pixiesparkle

omg what was Leighton thinking :weird:


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Alti Spikes:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Alti Spikes:


 
Loving her look!


----------



## laurenam

^ Ahh!! I die! ::repeat over and over:: "I do not need more spikes. I do not need more spikes..."


----------



## clothingguru

Blake lively is just sooo stunning in every way! Love her look!

LOVE LOVE VB's outfit with the Alti Spikes


----------



## SassySarah

Kim Kardashian in Lipspikes


----------



## SassySarah

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## SassySarah

Jayde (sp) former Playmate/Brody Jenner's ex


----------



## FullyLoaded

Those red MBBs are showstoppers. I think CL made a mistake not making those available for the public.


----------



## MadameElle

FullyLoaded said:


> Those red MBBs are showstoppers. I think CL made a mistake not making those available for the public.



:true:


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively:


----------



## Aniski

I usually like Blake's clothing but I'm not feeling that dress...too much!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Its SOOOOOOO depressing how  well she can rock whatever she puts on!!!! LOVE HER!


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively..again! She is all over the place wearing all sorts of different styles of CLs.


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## karwood

Gemma Arterton wearing Big Lips:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez wearing Canon:


----------



## JRed

I'm starting to really like Big Lips.  They look great on Gemma Arterton.


----------



## savvysgirl

Chantelle Houghton







One day ....


----------



## erinmiyu

*savvys*, i'm  about those, too! i would love them in purple satin!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh *erin*, i will always kick myself for not getting them when i had the chance,twice. Once in pearl/taupe and once in purple satin. They are just TDF.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez





















Another of Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Kim Kardashian






Kourtney & Kim Kardashian


----------



## karwood

Minnie Driver wearing Archidisco:


----------



## slpceline

^^^
What's Jennifer Lopez wearing in the first set of pictures? Is is the volcano strass Fifi? They look *gorge*.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Blake Lively


----------



## sunshinequeen

Nicky Hilton


----------



## slpceline

I don't know about the red foliage sprouting out of Blake Lively's midsection...


----------



## iloveredsoles

J-Lo looks spot on in that green dress!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I think Blake is beautiful, but her hair looks the fool. 
*Slpceline*- totally agree about the foliage!!  She's lucky she can wear anything, because i think that would look heinous on most people.

(On a sidenote, I was at this red carpet last night!!!  eeeee!!!!! I also saw Jennifer Garner, Ben Affleck and Jon Hamm  My bf said that Jennifer Garner was also wearing Louboutins. )



sunshinequeen said:


> Blake Lively


----------



## BellaShoes

That is awesome *LL*!


----------



## jancedtif

louboutinlawyer said:


> I think Blake is beautiful, but her hair looks the fool.
> *Slpceline*- totally agree about the foliage!!  She's lucky she can wear anything, because i think that would look heinous on most people.
> 
> (On a sidenote, I was at this red carpet last night!!!  eeeee!!!!! I also saw Jennifer Garner, Ben Affleck and Jon Hamm  My bf said that Jennifer Garner was also wearing Louboutins. )



You lucky duck!


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra


----------



## LavenderIce

Cassie


----------



## LavenderIce

Chanel Iman


----------



## LavenderIce

Kendra Wilkinson


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## BellaShoes

How does Kim always look so fab at the airport? I always feel like a mess!


----------



## alyssa08

sunshinequeen said:


> Nicky Hilton



I looove this dress! anyone know the designer?


----------



## jancedtif

I love Kim's cape/coat!

*Bella* I have no idea!


----------



## karwood

Carmen Electra wearing Canon:


----------



## karwood

Michelle Trachtenberg wearing J-Lissimo:


----------



## karwood

Kristin Cavallari wearing Miss Cha Cha:


----------



## savvysgirl

I love those Miss Cha Chas


----------



## FullyLoaded

That red is so bright! Beautiful.






RHoA Kim's daughter in her Insunamis.


----------



## Jönathan

Ashlee Simpson wearing Miss Fast


----------



## ellieroma

LavenderIce said:


> Kendra Wilkinson



she looks cute here. love her outfit


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing MBP:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ she looks AMAZING!!

 .... i need hair extensions...stat!


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing Bianca Zip:


----------



## bling*lover

WOW Christina looks fantastic!


----------



## Jönathan

karwood said:


> Kristin Cavallari wearing Miss Cha Cha:



Kristin looks great. I love the Miss Cha Cha's!


----------



## september gurl

^ 
I agree Jon, Kristin looks great! I love the pop of color from the Miss Cha Cha slings.

Wow, Christina Aguilera is looking fantastic these days!


----------



## heatherB

alyssa08 said:


> I looove this dress! anyone know the designer?


 
It's DVF, current season. So cute!


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> It's DVF, current season. So cute!


 
The all black mini dress she wore on FNO is DVF?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^No, the leopard dress is DVF.  (I almost bought it yesterday!)

The all black mini dress might be DVF though too, she has a ton.  Might be the Arita if the back is scooped.


----------



## karwood

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^No, the leopard dress is DVF. (I almost bought it yesterday!)
> 
> The all black mini dress might be DVF though too, she has a ton. Might be the Arita if the back is scooped.


 
I know the leopard dress is DVF. I thought she was replying to *alyssa08 's *post, which is in referece to who is the designer of the all black mini dress. 

Arita? Hmmmm, will have to take another look. I could not find anything similar to the black mini dress earlier on DVF.com. I am also wondering if the black dress in Dolce & Gabbana since she was wearing the dress to the D&G store on FNO.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh sorry *Kar* I misunderstood.

Here's the Arita.  It was part of her Spring/Summer collection.  Here's an eBay link to it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item45f51ca72c#ht_3102wt_1138


----------



## karwood

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh sorry *Kar* I misunderstood.
> 
> Here's the Arita. It was part of her Spring/Summer collection. Here's an eBay link to it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item45f51ca72c#ht_3102wt_1138


 
It does look like it, but the shoulders are not as strong looking as Nicky's dress.


----------



## savvysgirl

Kylie


----------



## kett

Do dancers reinforce their shoes, I wonder? I see Gaga and Aguilera and Kylie dancing in Loubies and I always wonder...


----------



## Marrion

more on VB


----------



## alyssa08

thank you heatherB! sorry for the confusion, ladies. I could've sworn I just quoted the leopard dress but when I went back there was the picture with the black dress as well.


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ she looks AMAZING!!
> 
> .... i need hair extensions...stat!



You would look fierce!! Xtina better watch her back!


----------



## jancedtif

That lady from "Mad Men" looks stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

jancedtif said:


> That lady from "Mad Men" looks stunning!



What? Who? Where! I love MadMen!


----------



## jancedtif

^She's the gorgeous redhead sitting on the row with J-Lo.  She has on a long dress which is covering her shoes.  Here's the pic:


----------



## po0hping

^Christina Hendricks who plays Joan Holloway


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank you!  I couldn't remember her name.


----------



## Melana613

I love Joan! Too bad she can't wear CLs on Mad Men.  She would look great in them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Carmen Electra & Ciara






Carmen






Ciara


----------



## karwood

Taylor Swift wearing MBP:


----------



## karwood




----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Those MBPs belong with meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## karwood

KK:


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing yellow python Rolandos:


----------



## compulsive

I wanna be Blake


----------



## nillacobain

VB in Altispikes.


----------



## clothingguru

I LOVE VB and her style and i LOVE BLAKE!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> I LOVE VB and her style and i LOVE BLAKE!!!!


 
LOVE them both so much! I want to play in their closets!


----------



## Alice1979

Blake looks gorgeous, love her python Rolando. Her whole look is just flawless


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> LOVE them both so much! I want to play in their closets!



ME TOOO! I wish!


----------



## heatherB

alyssa08 said:


> thank you heatherB! sorry for the confusion, ladies. I could've sworn I just quoted the leopard dress but when I went back there was the picture with the black dress as well.


 
You're welcome! I was talking about the leopard dress too, but after seeing everyone's confusion, I went back and the pics are showing differently. Weird.


----------



## Elise499

Jessica Szohr wearing Misfit


----------



## compulsive

:weird: No bueno...


----------



## savvysgirl

I was just thinking i actually quite liked the outfit until i saw the boobies poking out underneath!


----------



## Marrion

more on VB


----------



## karwood

Marrion said:


> more on VB



Love her new "Victoria" bag.


----------



## authenticplease

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing yellow python Rolandos:


 
She had this outfit on today on Regis & Kelly....she was talking about her trip to Paris for filming of Gossip Girl which just happened to be during fashion week.  Her favorite part was going to CL Atilier and getting to meet Msr. Louboutin.  She said she fell in love with a pair of strappy pumps that had a flower on them(they showed the photo) telling him she loved them so much she would sleep with them under her pillow.  He named them after her.....the Blake!


----------



## jeshika

savvysgirl said:


> I was just thinking i actually quite liked the outfit until i saw the boobies poking out underneath!



yeah the underboob is not a good look


----------



## rock_girl

^^ ITA!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nillacobain said:


> VB in Altispikes.



Love her new look.. Girlz any body know the Brand name of her BAG?


----------



## nillacobain

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Love her new look.. Girlz any body know the Brand name of her BAG?


 

It's from her new handbag line!! It's called "Victoria".


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nillacobain said:


> It's from her new handbag line!! It's called "Victoria".



So excited!
Thanx Dear ..


----------



## nillacobain

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So excited!
> Thanx Dear ..


 
You're welcome. 

More info here: http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...Top+Headlines)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## savvysgirl

Coco (!!)


----------



## savvysgirl

Denise Richards


----------



## jancedtif

savvysgirl said:


> Coco (!!)


*Just when I was about to give Coco props,*






*I see this!*


----------



## nillacobain

^Is the dress supposed to fit like that?!


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## brintee

OMFG that is disgusting.


----------



## ElisaBr13

I actually like the front view of Coco's dress, but then i scrolled down and saw the back view, lol


----------



## Aniski

Oh Coco!!  *sigh*


----------



## alyssa08

lol I love coco for some reason. she was modeling for a fashion show so I don't think it was necessarily her idea for the dress to show off her backside like that. I doubt she minded though.


----------



## nillacobain

alyssa08 said:


> lol i love coco for some reason. She was modeling for a fashion show so i don't think it was necessarily her idea for the dress to show off her backside like that. *i doubt she minded though*.


 
lol


----------



## iloveredsoles

Oh lordy, Coco...


----------



## erinmiyu

alyssa08 said:


> lol I love coco for some reason. she was modeling for a fashion show so I don't think it was necessarily her idea for the dress to show off her backside like that. I doubt she minded though.


yes! i adore coco! i mean yeah sometimes her clothes leave something to be desired, but i totally admire her chutzpah.


----------



## authenticplease

Atlanta stylist Tameka Raymond, former wife of R&B singer Usher, opened Estella Home, her second retail business in Roswell, GA.  Shown with son, Usher V.


----------



## BellaShoes

good gravy CoCo... I think I liked Prince's take on the backless look better...


----------



## nyjaesmith

I'm on my BB right now but if someone goes to www.theYbf.com and click the post on Jay z and Bey there is a pic of Jada Pinkett wearing louboutins


----------



## savvysgirl

Nadine Coyle


----------



## savvysgirl

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bgem

^^^^what's up with coco's jaw line?????


----------



## Jönathan

Kylie Minogue   

I don't know the style name?











Perhaps Mimi Bis 110? Although the upper looks different on Kylie's shoes?


----------



## jancedtif

^She looks terrific!


----------



## september gurl

^^Kylie Looks amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Winona Ryder


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Adriana Lima


----------



## LavenderIce

KK wearing Kathena clutch in *Paris*   Love that city!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kylie Jenner


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

KK


----------



## karwood

Jessica Szhor wearing Lulys:


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Winona Ryder


 
I love love love love this LV dress but I don't think it suits Winona at all.


----------



## karwood

Dita von Teese:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Dita von Teese:


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Love her new "Victoria" bag.





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Love her new look.. Girlz any body know the Brand name of her BAG?





nillacobain said:


> It's from her new handbag line!! It's called "Victoria".




Here is a promo pic of the Victoria Bag by VB:


----------



## karwood

Keren Craig (L) wearing Alta Spritney and Georgina Chapman (R) wearing Big Lip:


----------



## karwood

Paz de la Huerta, actress from the new HBO series "Boardwalk Empire" wearing Annees Folles:


----------



## LavenderIce

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## karwood

Kylie Minogue wearing Guerriere.  LOL! Those light fixtures in the background looks like she is wearing mouse ears. She looks like Topo Gigio.


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ hilarious Karwood!


----------



## Aniski

:lolots:


----------



## Marrion

more on VB


----------



## Marrion

more on Dita


----------



## Aniski

The dress is showing a little too much for my taste but she looks effortless!


----------



## slpceline

nillacobain said:


> I love love love love this LV dress but I don't think it suits Winona at all.



Agreed!

And I gag a little every time I see KK. And her entourage in Paris! When are people going to realize that she's actually a nobody? 15 minutes of fame = OVER!


----------



## bling*lover

I love KK and I love that white dress she's wearing, I think she looks fantastic style wise, but she was way better looking before the nose job and whatever else she had done!


----------



## NANI1972

I think this is the first time in my life seeing butt cleavage. How is this possible? Does she have butt implants? :lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

I can't.... I just can't


----------



## purseinsanity

slpceline said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And I gag a little every time I see KK. And her entourage in Paris! When are people going to realize that she's actually a nobody? 15 minutes of fame = OVER!



I must admit I'm really quite sick of them too.  Amazing how many careers for this family have been built on Kim's sex tape.


----------



## bagpunk

sorry late comment here, but i think coco's 'cleavage' might be painted on the dress, i.e. part of the design of the dress....?


----------



## savvysgirl

I think KK should hand over her Hermes bags!! I'd love to see whats inside!


----------



## nillacobain

slpceline said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And I gag a little every time I see KK. And her entourage in Paris! When are people going to realize that she's actually a nobody? 15 minutes of fame = OVER!


 

I don't know her very well because they are not as famous here as they are in the US so, apart from the TV show, what do they do for a living? It seems like there is not a single day w/o their photos all over the web ... like they're never at home.


----------



## erinmiyu

dita is perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

nillacobain said:


> I don't know her very well because they are not as famous here as they are in the US so, apart from the TV show, what do they do for a living? It seems like there is not a single day w/o their photos all over the web ... like they're never at home.



Their Dad was OJ Simpson's lawyer... and Kim had a sex tape a while back. So to answer your question... they do nothing but be famous.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow... VB really has some legs!


----------



## nillacobain

BellaShoes said:


> Their Dad was OJ Simpson's lawyer... and Kim had a sex tape a while back. So to answer your question... they do nothing but be famous.


 

Thank you.


----------



## karwood

Kate Moss:


----------



## NANI1972

Sorry if this has been posted before but I haven't seen it. She certainly know how to take away the beauty and artistry of Louboutin with the hideous outfits she wears. Why Gaga why?


----------



## laurenam

^


----------



## babysweetums

gaga looks great =) i support individuality lol!!


----------



## carlinha

i think gaga looks awesome


----------



## LizzielovesCL

^^ Agree!! Gaga looks great!


----------



## nillacobain

NANI1972 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before but I haven't seen it. She certainly know how to take away the beauty and artistry of Louboutin with the hideous outfits she wears. Why Gaga why?


 

She looks great here IMO!


----------



## mal

Gaga rules!


----------



## phiphi

*savvy* - i think KK should just hand over the hermès bag! lol!
dita is perfection. sighs.
i like gaga's outfit too!


----------



## icecreamom

I join you Nani... don't like Lady CaCa  at all!


----------



## SassySarah

Actually for Lady Gaga she looks good there.  Love her!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ ITA, shes fab!


----------



## NANI1972

Like her music , just don't like the outfits. I'm all for individuality, but her outfits are just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Aniski

I think Gaga is quite gaga but she is one of the few people who will wear the scariest looking shoes and clothes.  I admire that!


----------



## BellaShoes

Is *Kate Moss* wearing a dog around her neck? 

*Lady GaGa*... love the Noeud's! I just zero in on her feet


----------



## alyssa08

omg I think gaga looks fabulous. I haven't been feeling her outfits lately but she looks superb here!

also, that's definitely coco's butt  lol


----------



## Ayala

I think Gaga's outfit balances/complements the spikes of the Clous very well.  I'm not feeling the AbFab Patsy hair as much though.


----------



## purseinsanity

NANI1972 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before but I haven't seen it. She certainly know how to take away the beauty and artistry of Louboutin with the hideous outfits she wears. Why Gaga why?



Reminds me of Ab Fab!


----------



## NANI1972

purseinsanity said:


> Reminds me of Ab Fab!


 
hehe, your right I love that show!


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Alegory

I give her so much credit I go to the Grove to eat and movies and the many differences in floors is a ***** cobel smoth to pebbeled side walk is a B+++H heck there is even a train track ! ive seen many fall Audrina Patridge is in good hands!































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marrion

Nicole


----------



## Marrion

some more


----------



## nillacobain




----------



## carlinha

^omg rihanna looks amazing again!!!  FINALLY!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

ITA! I was thinking that myself.


----------



## woody

Does anyone know who makes Carmen's dress posted by *Lavenderice*? Love!






Makes KK looks so boring, I know it has been said before but I feel bored looking at her outfits, always black, beige and boring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

woody said:


> Does anyone know who makes Carmen's dress posted by *Lavenderice*? Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes KK looks so boring, I know it has been said before but I feel bored looking at her outfits, always black, beige and boring!!!!!!!!!!


 
I think it's by Zac Posen. HTH


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon out shopping in LA. Trying on a pair of non CL's 
BTW, I love her entire look!

Does anyone know what style CL she's wearing?


----------



## nillacobain

Jönathan;16658299 said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon out shopping in LA. Trying on a pair of non CL's
> BTW, I love her entire look!
> 
> *Does anyone know what style CL she's wearing?*


 
Carolettas perhaps?


----------



## Elise499

Reese Witherspoon is wearing Clownita


----------



## Jönathan

Elise499 said:


> Reese Witherspoon is wearing Clownita



Thanks Elise!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> ^omg rihanna looks amazing again!!!  FINALLY!!!!



Yeah, I must give her props (although I wish she'd get rid of that clown red hair color).  It's been a long time coming!


----------



## LavenderIce

Keri Russell


----------



## bling*lover

^^ WOW thats naked!

ITA about rihanna, she is looking so much better these days, but i'm still not to keen on the hair color either!


----------



## label24

anybody has the picture of kate moss to this week in pigalle???


----------



## oxox

label24 said:


> anybody has the picture of kate moss to this week in pigalle???



Was that at the Alexander McQueen memorial? I thought they were pigalles.


----------



## nillacobain

label24 said:


> anybody has the picture of kate moss to this week in pigalle???


 

There's a pictureof her here: 

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2010/09/20/alexander-mcqueen-memorial-at-st-pauls-cathedral/


----------



## KlassicKouture

I knew that photo of Keri had to be from a men's magazine lol


----------



## nillacobain

KlassicKouture said:


> I knew that photo of Keri had to be from a men's magazine lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Winslet


----------



## jancedtif

^Gosh I just love Kate W.!


----------



## savvysgirl

Having a younger man must be doing Kate the world of good. She looks fab!! Mind you, she always does


----------



## roussel

Kate Winslet looks amazing, perfect body.


----------



## savvysgirl

Kate Moss


----------



## Alice1979

LavenderIce said:


> Keri Russell


 
Wow! She's come a long way from Felicity.


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria:


----------



## karwood

Leighton Meester wearing Scarpe:


----------



## LavenderIce

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## Marrion

Paris Hilton in Japan 21 Sept


----------



## bling*lover

Kate W looks AMAZING!


----------



## purseinsanity

^ITA!!  She looks better the older she gets!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## laurenam

Is she wearing a HL?


----------



## Marisa783

^no its from the Kardashian Bebe line


----------



## nyjaesmith

Yes that's a HL


----------



## Marisa783

laurenam said:


> Is she wearing a HL?



http://www.bebe.com/Ribbed-Bodycon-...8011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results


----------



## BattyBugs

That's why it looks so loose. I sure thought it was an HL, too.


----------



## Marisa783

I tried it on and was surprised that it's actually pretty good quality....much better than normal Bebe stuff.  It was much tighter on me.  She probably should have went down a size


----------



## flowergirly

Gisele looks simply perfect.


----------



## laurenam

I didn't even know that they had a Kardashian line. I like the dress, but that's about all. Thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

I  those spiked alti's!!!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I do aswell, and VB must really love them cause there have been a few different pics of her wearing them!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I bought it, I love that dress


----------



## clothingguru

bling*lover said:


> ^^ I do aswell, and VB must really love them cause there have been a few different pics of her wearing them!



Ya i think she is an ALTI lover!!! I always see her in Alti's!!!  And i love them too!


----------



## loash

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jennifer Lopez


----------



## carlinha

^not loving j.lo's jumpsuit


----------



## laurenam

Me either, but I think her hair looks fabulous!


----------



## erinmiyu

that jumpsuit is heinous. she looks great otherwise, though!


----------



## ElisaBr13

I Agree, I dont like the jumpsuit at all. But Jlo is still stunning.


----------



## authenticplease

Johnny Weir running in Sigourneys for Regis & Kelly's High Heel a Thon and the lady standing next to Kelly has on Fernandos


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^agree with *Carlinha* about JLo


----------



## flowergirly

carlinha said:


> ^not loving j.lo's jumpsuit


Yep....not working for her.


----------



## flowergirly

authenticplease said:


> Johnny Weir running in Sigourneys for Regis & Kelly's High Heel a Thon and *the lady standing next to Kelly has on Fernandos*


Kristin Chenoweth.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> More of Jennifer Lopez


 
What style is she wearing? I feel dizzy just looking at the heel height!


----------



## Marisa783

^Lady Peep


----------



## clothingguru

^^ Lady peep


----------



## redsoledlover

nillacobain said:


> What style is she wearing? I feel dizzy just looking at the heel height!


 
they look like the Lady Peep pump, but I could be wrong!


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you, ladies!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Kristen Chenoworth


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

not saying this to be mean at all, but Christina look like she is hiding something? a baby bump perhaps?


----------



## ikaesmallz

agree *dez*! she looks heavier than usual too, especially her legs.

gosh Kristin Chenoweth is so tiny!!!


----------



## kett

I thought the same thing about CA... didn't want to say anything... maybe she is just enjoying life?


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



I had these babies in my cart at the Outnet sale, and apparently took to long to make up my mind, and lost out on them.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omggggggg is JLo wearing nude Lady Peep?!?!?!?!?! where are they and how can i get them?!

i thought they weren't being made in nude. or are they only in boutiques?!?!?!


----------



## madamelizaking

Madonna's 10 year old son Rocco. Yes, 10 year old. Heck, if I were Madonna I would do the same!


----------



## RedBottomLover

loash said:


> Jennifer Lopez


i want those!! def one of my favorite styles.


----------



## purseinsanity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not saying this to be mean at all, but Christina look like she is hiding something? a baby bump perhaps?



I was thinking the same thing.  She looks a little thicker than usual.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Yeah her legs look a little chunkier than normal!


----------



## Raffaluv

Hoping this was not posted before but I did a search & didn't see anything - a little much for 6:37a so I edited the pic a bit  the studs are fantastic! 

Model Eniko Mihalik in studded Thigh High Boots  Harper's Bazaar Spain


Jance, So sorry you missed out on the candy flats!  We'll have to keep our eyes out to see if they pop up again!  & I was thinking the same thing about Christina!


----------



## jancedtif

Raffaluv said:


> Hoping this was not posted before but I did a search & didn't see anything - a little much for 6:37a so I edited the pic a bit  the studs are fantastic!
> 
> Model Eniko Mihalik in studded Thigh High Boots  Harper's Bazaar Spain
> 
> 
> Jance, So sorry you missed out on the candy flats!  We'll have to keep our eyes out to see if they pop up again!  & I was thinking the same thing about Christina!



Hey *Raffa*!    Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## *Magdalena*

flsurfergirl3 said:


> omggggggg is JLo wearing nude Lady Peep?!?!?!?!?! where are they and how can i get them?!
> 
> i thought they weren't being made in nude. or are they only in boutiques?!?!?!


 
SCP boutique has them


----------



## erinmiyu

for some reason this doesn't bother me nearly as much as when i see young girls in CLs (or other HE heels). i think it's a really cute sneaker for boys, if a bit pricey for the age group.


madamelizaking said:


> Madonna's 10 year old son Rocco. Yes, 10 year old. Heck, if I were Madonna I would do the same!


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm just having a hard time wrapping my brain around the fact that Madonna has a 10 year old child!


----------



## alyssa08

Wow, I thought Kelly Ripa was incredibly tiny but she's taller than Kristin even with those fernandos on.


----------



## savvysgirl

Lindsay Lohan 






The poor MBBs have gone to prison!


----------



## savvysgirl

Myleene Klass


----------



## icecreamom

I feel for Lindsey, she was such a bright star, and now she's all darkness. I still remember watching "Mean Girls"... I hope she gets back on track soon!


----------



## icecreamom

Christina looks amazing


----------



## laurenam

Lindsay look super chic! I'm not used to seeing look that good!


----------



## alyssa08

Lindsay looks amazing. Mean Girls is such a classic to me  I love that movie


----------



## karwood

Love her outfit. It's a shame she is wearing it to go to jail.



savvysgirl said:


> Lindsay Lohan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor MBBs have gone to prison!


----------



## erinmiyu

boy i live under a rock! i had no idea she was going to jail.


----------



## flowergirly

savvysgirl said:


> Lindsay Lohan ...
> *The poor MBBs have gone to prison!*


Quick, bake a cake with a file in it!


----------



## calisurf

flowergirly said:


> Quick, bake a cake with a file in it!



Looks like her Mom rescued them!

http://www.toofab.com/2010/09/24/lindsay-lohan-probation-violation-hearing-jail-louboutins/


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks for the update *Cali*... what a relief!  I couldn't bare with the idea of Lindsey trading her MBB for a pack of smokes!!


----------



## bling*lover

^^


----------



## cts900

And here is LiLo's court sketch on the way to jail.  I had to make it my avi....just for a few hours.


----------



## may3545

^That's awesome. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## SassySarah

cts - HA!  I just asked what the avi meant in another threat LOL!

Hmmmm... I wonder if Dina will be spotted wearing the MBB's now?


----------



## BattyBugs

I really feel sorry for LL. If she would have had a "mother," instead of an enabler, she may have been okay.


----------



## trustlove

^ita


----------



## FullyLoaded

I like Linds- I hope she can bounce back one day and put all this behind her.


----------



## bling*lover

BattyBugs said:


> I really feel sorry for LL. If she would have had a "mother," instead of an enabler, she may have been okay.


 
I couldn't agree more with you Batty, but I also think that Lilo is old enough now to take responsibility for her own actions. I hope that she can do her time without a fuss and then move on to bigger and better things in her life!

P.S Love the MBB's!!


----------



## loves

i do love lilo's shoes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Megan Fox


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Lily Aldridge and Adriana Lima


----------



## sunshinequeen

That's not Lily, it's Erin Heatherton.
And Candice is also wearing Louboutins.


----------



## alyssa08

I love quepi recis. I wish I could find a pair in my size for a good price.


----------



## amazigrace

I, too, love LL, but really hope something causes her to get her act together. She's right - she has a disease, but all the enabling of her family and friends is getting her nowhere. A jail stint longer than a few hours, might have helped, I don't know. I wish her well in her battle with drugs and alcohol. And I love her MBBs!


----------



## LavenderIce

Tori Spelling


----------



## cl-pig

Gemma Arterton in Pigalles


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> Megan Fox



He's got Megan's clone on his left!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Gemma looks great!! I almost didnt recognise her there, she looks much prettier w long hair in Prince of Persia =) I'd love to see the over 5000 shoe collection at that Selfridge some day..imagine all the CLs on display...must be heaps more than ones available at DJ in Sydney


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

cts900 said:


> And here is LiLo's court sketch on the way to jail. I had to make it my avi....just for a few hours.


 
I love the the sketch of Lohan from the back...priceless


----------



## tinydancer114

J.K. Rowling (Harry Potter author) preview from her interview with Oprah.


----------



## *Magdalena*

cl-pig said:


> Gemma Arterton in Pigalles


 
I LOVE her pants!!!! who are they by...Balmain??


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## immashoesaddict

gosh those marchesa's amaaaaazzzinggggg


----------



## nillacobain

*Magdalena* said:


> I LOVE her pants!!!! who are they by...Balmain??


 
Isabel Marant Fall 2010


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^thank you Nilla!!


----------



## nillacobain

^you're welcome!


----------



## loash

Scarlett Johansson in Iron Man 2 behind the scenes


----------



## ikaesmallz

Nicole looks STUNNING! She pulled that dress off well considering she is short & petite!


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie



I really, truly *love* Nicole's dress and I have no idea why.


----------



## bling*lover

I don't think just anyone could pull off that dress but I think it worked well for Nicole, she looks amazing in it!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Not sure if this has been posted yet..sorry if it has..

part of Khloe Kardashian's shoe closet (lots of red soles!)

http://yfrog.com/f/mzuoimj/


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards


----------



## LavenderIce

David Borneaz's wife


----------



## karwood

Megan Fox wearing Madame Butterfly pumps:


----------



## compulsive

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



Gosh I  her! And her Eugenies peeking out


----------



## babysweetums

RedSoleAddict said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet..sorry if it has..
> 
> part of Khloe Kardashian's shoe closet (lots of red soles!)
> 
> http://yfrog.com/f/mzuoimj/


 
yummm never saw that thanks for posting!


----------



## babysweetums

megan looks hott as always =)


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian in OTK boots at the Miami Dolphins game scouting for her next boyfriend


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OMG! Loving Nicole Richie's entire look


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian in OTK boots at the Miami Dolphins game scouting for her next boyfriend



:lolots: thanks for that laugh, *Lav*! needed it today.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what in the Dolly "Best Little Whore House in Texas" Parton hell does Xtina have going on??????

EPIC FAIL!



LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> :lolots: thanks for that laugh, *Lav*! needed it today.


 
You're welcome sweet surly!


----------



## kett

LOL! That was my first thought - she is channeling Dolly Parton!


----------



## bling*lover

DC-Cutie said:


> what in the Dolly "Best Little Whore House in Texas" Parton hell does Xtina have going on??????
> 
> EPIC FAIL!


 
thats too funny!

I agree that she looks fab, but the hairdo is really not working!


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian in OTK boots at the Miami Dolphins game scouting for her next boyfriend



What?!  She already broke up with the Dallas Cowboy Miles Austin?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> What?!  She already broke up with the Dallas Cowboy Miles Austin?



Jan, you didn't really think it was going to last, did you?


----------



## jancedtif

^I thought it would for awhile.  He just signed a big contract!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> ^I thought it would for awhile.  He just signed a big contract!



Kris hasn't had time to review the contract and draw up the pre-nup!


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## FullyLoaded

DC-Cutie said:


> Kris hasn't had time to review the contract and draw up the pre-nup!


 
I bet she's even more upset about the breakup than Kim!


----------



## oxox

Katie Heigl on Letterman. I'm still looking for a pic.


----------



## LavenderIce

Tyra Banks


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## laurenam

Is it just me or does it look like Khloe has granny panties on?

Reese looks so good! I am dying over that dress!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

laurenam said:


> Is it just me or does it look like Khloe has granny panties on?


 
it looks more like the imprint of a too-tight thong.. not a good look.


----------



## Aniski

LavenderIce said:


> Reese Witherspoon



She looks great!  Love her outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Reese Witherspoon


 
I really love this outfit!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christie Brinkley


----------



## nillacobain

^Lovely outfit but I'm not liking her thights.


----------



## alyssa08

tights?! oh my


----------



## purseinsanity

laurenam said:


> Is it just me or does it look like Khloe has granny panties on?
> 
> Reese looks so good! I am dying over that dress!!



ITA with you on both counts!


----------



## BattyBugs

One of this weeks gossip rags had a nice photo of JLo wearing nude Lulys.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## LavenderIce

Robin Antin


----------



## icecreamom

^ Please pretty please, can anybody ID Robin's dress?


----------



## 9distelle

Emma Stone in Lady Peep with red tips??


----------



## babysweetums

^ mmm yummy!!!!


----------



## laurenam

^Seriously, how gorgeous is she?


----------



## red soul

Maaan I chose VP's over lady peeps I am seriously regretting that now.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Jönathan

Rachel Bilson wearing Biancas


----------



## amazigrace

Cheryl Cole looks simply amazing! Love those
greissimos. 

Not diggin' those leather biancas with that
beautiful dress Rachel is wearing, tho. Don't
know why, but I just don't.


----------



## amazigrace

compulsive said:


> Gosh I  her! And her Eugenies peeking out



I think she's pregnant. Read that somewhere.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rose McGowan


----------



## dancer1

Halle Berry at her fragrance launch in Galaxy.

Can anyone ID the dress.  it.


----------



## bling*lover

lol @ that photo of *Rachel Bilson*!! She and everyone around her look scared that shes going to fall over!

*Cheryl Cole* looks fab! I'm loving that dress on her!


----------



## amazigrace

Halle is so freakin' hot! She looks good in everything she wears.
I love her hair short.


----------



## rdgldy

She is always a beauty!!


----------



## babyontheway

Halle's legs are amazing!!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

dancer1 said:


> Halle Berry at her fragrance launch in Galaxy.
> 
> Can anyone ID the dress.  it.




am i losing it, or do those kinda look like bananas?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

^^^  just zoomed in...  those are definitely nanners on halle.  i  my nanners!


----------



## karwood

dancer1 said:


> Halle Berry at her fragrance launch in Galaxy.
> 
> Can anyone ID the dress.  it.


 
The dress is Mark+James by Badgley Mischka. It's from the Fall/Winter 2010 Collection


----------



## kett

I don't know who Rachel Bilson is, but that dress is gorgeous


----------



## coutureddd

she looks gorgeous here! fab dress & shoes.




			
				Jönathan;16756577 said:
			
		

> Rachel Bilson wearing Biancas


----------



## nillacobain

Dita tweeted this:

http://twitpic.com/2tdqy0



> Aleister is overwhelmed by the glamour.


----------



## authenticplease

^^Here is the photo of Aleister, JIC you can't view the link.


----------



## erinmiyu

she has the very "boudoir" slides with fur/strass/leopard! they are definitely very dita.  clic clac strass!


----------



## Marrion

Dita
I think she forgot to wear her skirt


----------



## authenticplease

At least she remembered her Clic Clacs


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan's Lady Peep pumps in black patent with red tips.
^^What do you think of red tips? They look well on this model?


----------



## 9distelle

more...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Rachel is always looking soo cute!!


----------



## nillacobain

Marrion said:


> Dita
> I think she forgot to wear her skirt


 
How gorgeous is her boyfriend?!


----------



## loash

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## pwecious_323

^ oh i love her dress


----------



## Aniski

authenticplease said:


> ^^Here is the photo of Aleister, JIC you can't view the link.



What style is the shoe in the middle?  Looks like lace something...


----------



## nillacobain

^Looks like something CL would custom made for Dita, I'm not 100% sure but I've never seen this style.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yep those are custom. The fabric looks like the new chantilly lace from this season.


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you. 

I'm not liking the platform but the lace is lovely!


----------



## Aniski

nillacobain said:


> ^Looks like something CL would custom made for Dita, I'm not 100% sure but I've never seen this style.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ yep those are custom. The fabric looks like the new chantilly lace from this season.



Ah!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nillacobain said:


> ^Thank you.
> 
> I'm not liking the platform but the lace is lovely!


 
The new shoe named after Daphne Guiness for S/S 11 looks similar to that silhouette.


----------



## nillacobain

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The new shoe named after Daphne Guiness for S/S 11 looks similar to that silhouette.


 
I didn't know that. Thank you!


----------



## karwood

nillacobain said:


> ^Looks like something CL would custom made for Dita, I'm not 100% sure but I've never seen this style.


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The new shoe named after Daphne Guiness for S/S 11 looks similar to that silhouette.


 

In the CL SS 2011 Collection, there is a style very much like the one in the pic, it is called *Lady Daf. * Except it is a mary-jane and it will be available in  black and beige kid leather, but platform and toebox are the exactly the same. Also, the heels are 160


----------



## Elise499

karwood said:


> In the CL SS 2011 Collection, there is a style much like the one in the pic, it is called *Lady Daf. *This style is a mary-jane and will be available in black and beige kid leather. Also, the heels are 160



Yes I saw these when I saw the s/s 2011 collection


----------



## nwanne

dancer1 said:


> Halle Berry at her fragrance launch in Galaxy.
> 
> Can anyone ID the dress.  it.



anyone know where I can find this dress? I've had no luck searching. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Elise499

karwood said:


> In the CL SS 2011 Collection, there is a style very much like the one in the pic, it is called *Lady Daf. * Except it is a mary-jane and it will be available in  black and beige kid leather, but platform and toebox are the exactly the same. Also, the heels are 160



Actually the shoes I saw didn't have the strap, so I guess there will be two pairs with this kind of platform ?!


----------



## Popsicool

Marrion said:


> Dita
> I think she forgot to wear her skirt



Skirt or not skirt, DAMN she looks hot!! 

Now, I think those Clic Clacs might have inspired me... strassing them might actually make me wear mine!


----------



## jeshika

nillacobain said:


> ^Thank you.
> 
> I'm not liking the platform but the lace is lovely!



i think it's some version of the black comete.


----------



## erinmiyu

Popsicool said:


> Skirt or not skirt, DAMN she looks hot!!
> 
> Now, I think those Clic Clacs might have inspired me... strassing them might actually make me wear mine!


awww, i'm sad you don't wear yours! they are gorgeous shoes as is (but i agree clic clac strass are so yummy). if i wasn't so lazy i would entertain strassing mine too, though!


----------



## Aniski

jeshika said:


> i think it's some version of the black comete.



This is a beautiful shoe!


----------



## alyssa08

dita's clic clacs look like they have a curved heel. I love those mules with the fur... they are so dainty and old hollywood to me.


----------



## FullyLoaded

nwanne said:


> anyone know where I can find this dress? I've had no luck searching. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


 
Halle's dress was ID'd 2 pages back.


----------



## savvysgirl

Alex Curran


----------



## savvysgirl

Blake Lively


----------



## nwanne

FullyLoaded said:


> Halle's dress was ID'd 2 pages back.



thanks..... just haven't been able to find a store carrying it.


----------



## savvysgirl

Sinitta


----------



## jancedtif

^Who is she?


----------



## savvysgirl

'So macho, Hes got to be so macho!'


----------



## BellaShoes

Simon looks thrilled....


----------



## BellaShoes

Alex C looks amazing in her MBB... oh, I want them so...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## Vodkaine

^^^oH pretty please.... just no


----------



## nillacobain

> Dita Von Teese hits up the Jean Paul Gaultier Ready to Wear Spring/Summer 2011 show during Frances Paris Fashion Week on Saturday (October 2).
> 
> After the show, Dita knew exactly which piece from his collection she wanted to scoop up.
> 
> I actually saw jeans I would wear! (Black chantilly lace over peach silk!) the 38-year-old burlesque stripping queen tweeted.
> 
> Follow Dita and Just Jared on Twitter @DitaVonTeese and @JaredEng!


----------



## nillacobain

> Dita Von Teese sits front row at the Sonia Rykiel Ready to Wear Spring/Summer 2011 show on Saturday (October 2) in Paris, France.
> 
> The 38-year-old burlesque dancer has been making the rounds at Paris Fashion Week. The day before, she hit up the Lanvin show, along with Janet Jackson and rocker Lenny Kravitz.
> 
> Dita recently tweeted, &#8220;Beth Ditto (from the indie rock band Gossip) & I just agreed that &#8216;is that a wig?&#8217; is the finest compliment one can bestow on our hair.&#8221;


----------



## nillacobain

> Dita Von Teese dresses head to toe in black at the Lanvin Ready to Wear Spring/Summer 2011 show at La Halle Freyssinet on Friday (October 1) in Paris, France.
> 
> The 38-year-old burlesque dancer sat in the front row, along with Lenny Kravitz and Janet Jackson.
> 
> On Thursday, Dita attended French Vogues 90th Anniversary Party, where guests were asked by the magazines director, Carine Roitfeld, to bring masks.
> 
> Alessandra Ambrosia and Gisele Bundchen dropped by the soiree, as did Tyra Banks in her fishnet stockings mask!


----------



## erinmiyu

every time i see dita i think "perfect!" i love all her outfits and shoes. i really want the escandrias! i just need to stomach the price and the feticha shape on my foot!


----------



## nillacobain

erinmiyu said:


> *every time i see dita i think "perfect!"* i love all her outfits and shoes. i* really want the escandrias! i just need to stomach the price and the feticha shape on my foot*!


 
*ITA,* I'm using one of these pictures as my wallpaper!* *

*Me too! If only they had a straight heel (not sold on the curved heel at all)! I would totally buy them as my wedding shoes! But ... I've never tried anything Feticha-related so I don't know how painful this style would be on my feet. *


----------



## BellaShoes

I am not a fan of _how_ Rhianna is wearing them but I absolutely adore the Leopard Stay Up Wolfords she is wearing!!


----------



## Aniski

^^Ditto!!  And Dita looks magnificent!


----------



## loash

Halle Berry


----------



## jancedtif

^Halle looks fabulous!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Halle looks fantastic (as always), love the Bibi's!


----------



## 5elle

savvysgirl said:


> Sinitta





jancedtif said:


> ^Who is she?



80s popstar/X Factor mentor/Simon's long term ex who's now one of his best friends (kind of like Hugh Grant and Liz Hurley). Oh and she also used to date Brad Pitt!


----------



## BellaShoes

Then why does Simon look so uncomfortable


----------



## 5elle

BellaShoes said:


> Then why does Simon look so uncomfortable



 maybe her outfit?


----------



## jancedtif

5elle said:


> 80s popstar/X Factor mentor/Simon's long term ex who's now one of his best friends (kind of like Hugh Grant and Liz Hurley). Oh and she also used to date Brad Pitt!



Thank you!!


5elle said:


> maybe her outfit?



I agree!  I'd be ashamed to be seen with someone with that getup on too!


----------



## 5elle

jancedtif said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> I agree!  I'd be ashamed to be seen with someone with that getup on too!



No problem. And she normally looks fabulous too! Hopefully we'll see her rock those boots in something more chic.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Bella, Jan* - You should have seen what she wore last year. Sadly she didnt have Louboutins on otherwise i could post the pic!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yikes.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Love Halle and Bibi! I have to get some ASAP!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

OMG !
Whats is the style name of that Black Strass Pump Ditas wearing?
Anyone ?


----------



## nyjaesmith

I think those are a custom pair that Dita is wearing


----------



## gigilevangi

dancer1 said:


> Halle Berry at her fragrance launch *in Galaxy*.
> 
> Can anyone ID the dress.  it.



Hi Ladies!
Is this a new style Halle is wearing? It looks like Galaxy Banana (someone mentioned Banana before)...Does any of you know if it's from upcoming collection or some sort of limited edition from the old one? Or may be even custom made? I've never seen this style before.
TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

gigilevangi said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Is this a new style Halle is wearing? It looks like Galaxy Banana (someone mentioned Banana before)...Does any of you know if it's from upcoming collection or some sort of limited edition from the old one? Or may be even custom made? I've never seen this style before.
> TIA!


 

They are called Bibi and come in a few colors. They are from the current season. Here's a thread about them: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/bibi-602687.html


----------



## nillacobain

> Dita Von Teese and boyfriend Louis-Marie de Castelbajac attend the John Galliano Ready to Wear Spring/Summer 2011 show during Paris Fashion Week at Opera Comique on Sunday (October 3) in Paris, France.
> 
> The 38-year-old burlesque dancer has been taking in all the shows at Fashion Week over the past few days. She hit up the Lanvin show with Janet Jackson and Lenny Kravitz and partied with Alessandra Ambrosio.
> 
> Dita will be guest starring on an episode of CSI this season as a classic Hollywood femme fatale and a love interest to real-life friend Eric Szmandas character!




















I am SERIOUSLY DROOLING over Louis-Marie!


----------



## 5elle

gigilevangi said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Is this a new style Halle is wearing? It looks like Galaxy Banana (someone mentioned Banana before)...Does any of you know if it's from upcoming collection or some sort of limited edition from the old one? Or may be even custom made? I've never seen this style before.
> TIA!





nillacobain said:


> They are called Bibi and come in a few colors. They are from the current season. Here's a thread about them: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/bibi-602687.html



I think the pair being referred to are the Bananas a few pages back. Maybe they're some sort of metallicised exotic? Whatever they are they are gorgeous!


----------



## gigilevangi

nillacobain said:


> They are called Bibi and come in a few colors. They are from the current season. Here's a thread about them: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/bibi-602687.html



Oh, no, I know Bibi , I was talking about these shoes:


----------



## nillacobain

gigilevangi said:


> Oh, no, I know Bibi , I was talking about these shoes:


 

Ops...sorry!


----------



## bgem

actually halle's shoes look more like an exotic banana to me than anything else


----------



## laurenam

I believe those are Patchwork Python Bananas. Like these: http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=VERY-PRIVE-SNAK!LOU


----------



## gigilevangi

Yes, looks like these really are python Bananas. I sort of hoped these were new style of Galaxy, as they were referred to in the initial post.


----------



## karwood

Janet Jackson wearing Armony:


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon wearing Red Patent Very Prive


----------



## Jönathan

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## jancedtif

^Am loving Reese's outfit and shoe combo!


----------



## Jönathan

jancedtif said:


> ^Am loving Reese's outfit and shoe combo!


jance, I totally agree. I just love Reese's style!


----------



## Aniski

^^I agree with you both!!  She looks great!


----------



## bgem

Jönathan;16791077 said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon wearing Red Patent Very Prive



I'm glad she decided to go for higher heels, she really does have amazing legs and a very understated classic style.


----------



## authenticplease

I really like Dita's layering....very interesting and unique

And the Armony on JJ is fabulous in the Astrakhan.


----------



## alyssa08

cute dress, reese!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita tweeted:



> Can we have a moment of silence for the fallen Louboutin?? That's showbiz folks, scissors on broken straps just as the curtain rises.



Pic here: http://twitpic.com/2uk29a


----------



## elfgirl

nillacobain said:


>



Her Cats....


----------



## elfgirl

Jönathan;16791077 said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon wearing Red Patent Very Prive



Reese and I are shoe twins!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG Halle Barry looks exquisite!


----------



## dancer1

Deleted


----------



## phiphi

halle looks amazing!!
reese is too adorable. love the dress and VPs.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## erinmiyu

*busy selling soul to get rihanna's legs*


----------



## SassySarah

erinmiyu said:


> *busy selling soul to get rihanna's legs*



You and me both!  :lolots:


----------



## nyjaesmith

Matt kemp wearing louis sneakers right behind RiRi


----------



## nillacobain

Dita and bf ()





Here with JC de Castelbajac


----------



## Theren

I want ditas shoe collection.


----------



## nillacobain

^I want her bf! LOL


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I want both!


----------



## luxlover

i adore Reese's style. her shoes totally add the pop to her outfit. fabulous!


----------



## Jerrica

Reese looks so chic! Dita and those clic clacs *drooling*


----------



## LavenderIce

Lisa Rinna


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim and Khloe


----------



## LavenderIce

Halle Berry


----------



## authenticplease

I think Lisa Rinna looks great!

Love Lauren's Bibis.....

And can't help but wonder if that is one of the Birkins Kim got while in Paris with her Mom?  Love the purple


----------



## Jönathan

The lovely Reese Witherspoon Wearing Very Prive pumps on the set of her latest movie.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ She's so cute, she always looks classic and understated - I love her!!


----------



## Aniski

Reese always looks great!  And she wears her CLs everywhere!

I also love LC's dress.  Anyone know if that is from her collection?


----------



## nillacobain

Dita in Escandria ... now, I seriously want them for my wedding!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

LavenderIce said:


> Lisa Rinna


man i can't imagine a reality tv show with the two of them. i loved him on veronica mars.


----------



## moshi_moshi

authenticplease said:


> And can't help but wonder if that is one of the Birkins Kim got while in Paris with her Mom? Love the purple


 

ughhhhhhh it looks like the new purple hermes color iris  saw a bag in that color in Vegas and it was gorgeous!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moshi_moshi said:


> ughhhhhhh it looks like the new purple hermes color iris  saw a bag in that color in Vegas and it was gorgeous!!


 
 I think iris looks better with PHW but the color looks amazing


----------



## moshi_moshi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think iris looks better with PHW but the color looks amazing


 
agreed, i prefer the PHW w/most colors in general


----------



## Marrion

nillacobain said:


> ^I want her bf! LOL




me too


----------



## Marrion

Nicole


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I have to say..not a fan of the Escandrias.

I do however, LOVE KK's over-the-knee boots. She's been wearing them a lot too..good to know they are versatile!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Nicole looks hot! I want hair like that!! And I don't like the escandrias as much as in the stock photos  maybe just the angles???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian 







Rihanna


----------



## trustlove

I absolutely love this dress who is it by >





LavenderIce said:


> Lisa Rinna


----------



## bgem

^^^^

LOVE kim's misfits!

and how great does that nude color look on rihanna!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

trustlove said:


> I absolutely love this dress who is it by >



It's being sold on Hautelook

Narcisco Rodriguez

http://www.hautelook.com/product/1215415


----------



## purseinsanity

Jönathan;16818210 said:
			
		

> The lovely Reese Witherspoon Wearing Very Prive pumps on the set of her latest movie.



OMG!  Her legs look amazing!  Why can't mine look like that!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Lisa Rinna looks fantastic.  Those nudes are perfect on her.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

purseinsanity said:


> OMG! Her legs look amazing! Why can't mine look like that!?


 
I was just thinking the same thing. ush:


----------



## sunlit

Not a fan of Kim's Misfits but LOVE Rihanna's nudes!

Nicole...  she's so beautiful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Naked* - love your new avatar - pretty girl!


----------



## amazigrace

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It's being sold on Hautelook
> 
> Narcisco Rodriguez
> 
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/1215415



Thank you, *nakie!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazigrace said:


> Thank you, *nakie!*


 
:kiss:


----------



## alyssa08

not a good look, KK. but rihanna looks fantastic! can anyone id her sweater? I love it.


----------



## karwood

alyssa08 said:


> not a good look, KK. but rihanna looks fantastic! can anyone id her sweater? I love it.


 

The sweater is by Altuzarra $875

http://www.barneys.com/Keyhole Sweater/500750148,default,pd.html


----------



## trustlove

Thank you nakie. Hautelook is all sold out. Do you know where else I can find it. I want to get it to wear at my small wedding reception.


----------



## alyssa08

of course  thanks karwood!


----------



## Loubie22

I am glad Rihanna is cleaning up her look, didn't exactly fancy her wild phase.


----------



## 5elle

Those Misfits on Kim are a mess. Which is a shame, because her outfit and the shoes are fine in their own right.


----------



## BellaShoes

No, KK looks like a Clydesdale horse in her misfits.


----------



## ikaesmallz

LOVE her outfit. She is just adorable!



LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad


----------



## babyontheway

BellaShoes said:


> No, KK looks like a Clydesdale horse in her misfits.


----------



## Aniski

BellaShoes said:


> No, KK looks like a Clydesdale horse in her misfits.



:lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## CMP86

I don't like the angle of the second picture. It makes her look either pregnant or like shes gained 20lbs.


----------



## BattyBugs

Funny thing...I just read an article that is speculating she might be pregnant & using all of her new Birkins to hide her pregnancy.


----------



## nillacobain

KStew in Zhoras (I think):


----------



## BellaShoes

What bag is KK carrying above? The black quilted bag with silver clasp?


----------



## MarvelGirl

^I think it is Chanel from about 2 years ago. I recall seeing it at the boutique...


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## LavenderIce

Annalynne McCord


----------



## LavenderIce

Lori Loughlin


----------



## LavenderIce

Naomi Watts


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

More Kardashians.  Sorry, there's a boatload of them being papped in NYC.

Kourtney & Kim































Khloe


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre



Awww the puppy!


----------



## RedBottomLover

I want Khloe's shoe closet! And Kourtney's boobs look super big, is she preggers again?


----------



## LavenderIce

Giselle


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^


----------



## BellaShoes

giselle..... 

*bella makes early new years resolution... get as close to a Giselle bod as possible*


----------



## lovetoshop390

LavenderIce said:


> Annalynne McCord
> 
> OMG what is the style name of those pink CL's?? I am in love!


----------



## indypup

Gisele...


----------



## RedBottomLover

lovetoshop390 said:


> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annalynne McCord
> 
> OMG what is the style name of those pink CL's?? I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> the style is Mille Cordes
Click to expand...


----------



## chloe speaks

nillacobain said:


> Dita in Escandria ... now, I seriously want them for my wedding!!!


 okay, talk about love/hate Dita. / . First I love her persona/style, but...

Is this old news that Christian Louboutin *GIVES* her about a dozen pairs or so every year/season? I read about it in an interview with her before I became obsessed with CLs, so I apologize for not remembering whether it's per season or per year. (I hate her because she is such a Lucky Girl !!!)

Chloespeaks


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## jancedtif

Jennifer looks lovely!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Loubie22

Cheryl's dress.


----------



## pixiesparkle

^^ Blake Lively wore a similar Zuhair Murad gown on Gossip Set as well but I like this short version on Cheryl..she looks gorgeous as always =)


----------



## loash

Sienna Miller


----------



## LavenderIce

Minka Kelly


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## 5elle

JHud looks stunning!!

Copied from the Blake Lively thread over in the Celeb Forum:


----------



## BellaShoes

Jennifer Hudson looks incredible!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Anyone can identify Sinna Millers Dress ?
TIA..


----------



## clothingguru

^ it looks like a Missoni Dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone can identify Sinna Millers Dress ?
> TIA..



Isabel Marant Spring 2010


----------



## purseinsanity

Reese looks gorgeous again!


----------



## purseinsanity

I think I am officially truly, truly, TRULY sick of the Kardashians now.


----------



## alyssa08

same, purseinsanity!


----------



## Jönathan

Lindsay Price...I can't remember what this style is called? 
Can anyone identify these?


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ Nude architek


----------



## Marisa783

^Architek


----------



## CelticLuv

LavenderIce said:


> More Kardashians.  Sorry, there's a boatload of them being papped in NYC.
> 
> Kourtney & Kim



I  the ALTI style! I'm having the hardest time trying to find them in calf leather or even suede.


----------



## Marisa783

^those are actually the Miss Clichy...maybe you can use those as substitute for Altis


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Isabel Marant Spring 2010



Thanx Lady


----------



## CelticLuv

^ I feel silly now  They looked similar to the Alti pump in the pic.
Thanks Marisa! I'm now on the hunt for Miss Clichy


----------



## Loubie22

No, Kim is wearing Alti's she is not wearing Miss Clichy, Kourtney is wearing Miss Clichy.


----------



## CelticLuv

Thanks Loubie! It's probably just me but the Alti and Miss Clichy look very similar in style. What's the difference b/t the two? I know this isn't the right thread to ask but I couldn't find an answer (or picture of miss clichy) in my search. Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

CelticLuv said:


> Thanks Loubie! It's probably just me but the Alti and Miss Clichy look very similar in style. What's the difference b/t the two? I know this isn't the right thread to ask but I couldn't find an answer (or picture of miss clichy) in my search. Thanks!


 
The Alti has a visible platform and the MC has a hidden platform.  Madison received a shipment of black and nude kid MCs.


----------



## Marisa783

Loubie22 said:


> No, Kim is wearing Alti's she is not wearing Miss Clichy, Kourtney is wearing Miss Clichy.



They both have the same pair on.  There are other pics where you can see Kim's shoes better.


----------



## CelticLuv

Thanks Lavender! Off to email Madison now


----------



## Marisa783

CelticLuv said:


> ^ I feel silly now  They looked similar to the Alti pump in the pic.
> Thanks Marisa! I'm now on the hunt for Miss Clichy



No prob


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## babysweetums

^rockstarrrrrr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## moshi_moshi

WANT.THAT.GRIS.BIRKIN.NOW!! 

loving kim's look too!


----------



## loash

Demi Lavato


----------



## misselizabeth22

Kim looks great! I need those pigalles!

I can't get past Demi's hang-time, ack! 

Maybe heel grips would help?


----------



## phiphi

why was kim bowling in heels? 

gisele, reese look amazing!!!!!


----------



## compulsive

I need that Gris Birkin & I need nude pigalles!


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> why was kim bowling in heels?
> 
> gisele, reese look amazing!!!!!



Girl, that was my question too!  I also wanna know how did she did it?  and not in a good way.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love Kim's Nude Pigalle outfit!

Why does Rheanna always look pissed, she is so pretty... I wish she would smile

I ADORE the glitter Ambertina's....


----------



## oxox

Kristen Stewart with her Louboutins after Leno

Sorry I haven't got any screenshots but it's cute to see her wave them around!


----------



## karwood

Kiera Knightley wearing Rinana:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm I hope Keira is cold and that bolero is coming off....


----------



## Aniski

^^What the heck was she thinking?  That outfit is horrible!


----------



## elfgirl

Aniski said:


> ^^What the heck was she thinking?  That outfit is horrible!



My theory: She originally had on some lovely tailored skirt that actually matched her shoes and jacket, but there was a horrible mishap in the limo. All they could find before she got to the event was a random sarong cover-up that just happened to be in the car, so she made the best of a bad situation and tried to work it.   

I hope.


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:


----------



## 5elle

elfgirl said:


> my theory: She originally had on some lovely tailored skirt that actually matched her shoes and jacket, but there was a horrible mishap in the limo. All they could find before she got to the event was a random sarong cover-up that just happened to be in the car, so she made the best of a bad situation and tried to work it.
> 
> i hope.



 a +


----------



## Aniski

elfgirl said:


> My theory: She originally had on some lovely tailored skirt that actually matched her shoes and jacket, but there was a horrible mishap in the limo. All they could find before she got to the event was a random sarong cover-up that just happened to be in the car, so she made the best of a bad situation and tried to work it.
> 
> I hope.



:lolots: :lolots:


----------



## LornaLou

Wow Blake looks amazing!! I don't like Keira's dress much but everyone else looks great


----------



## babysweetums

kiera makes everything look good =)


----------



## authenticplease

Elf, I knew there was a perfectly logical explanation!


----------



## LavenderIce

Alicia Keys (Talitha clutch)


----------



## LavenderIce

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## BellaShoes

*elf*, you are funny....

It looks like she got tangled in her hotel room sheets!


----------



## LavenderIce

The Talitha appears again, this time on KK


----------



## LavenderIce

Jayde Nicole


----------



## carlinha

elfgirl said:


> My theory: She originally had on some lovely tailored skirt that actually matched her shoes and jacket, but there was a horrible mishap in the limo. All they could find before she got to the event was a random sarong cover-up that just happened to be in the car, so she made the best of a bad situation and tried to work it.
> 
> I hope.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey!! The girl behind KK has the new Wolford Bondage Tights on!! I have them in that shade and black on black! WOOT!


----------



## Jönathan

Christina Aguilera wearing some kinda spiked CL's 

This isn't a very good photo so I can't tell what style they are.

Anyone?


----------



## BellaShoes

Spiked Alti's maybe (and too big for her)


----------



## immashoesaddict

LavenderIce said:


> The Talitha appears again, this time on KK


 
I love kourtneys dress


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Spiked Alti's maybe (and too big for her)



*Bella, *You're right. Those are Alti Spikes.  I pretty sure I've seen her wear those before.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton






Paris Hilton


----------



## jancedtif

^Ahhh...there's the old Paris Hilton we all know and love.


----------



## xiaoxiao

BellaShoes said:


> Hey!! The girl behind KK has the new Wolford Bondage Tights on!! I have them in that shade and black on black! WOOT!



Omg Bella me too! I like them (mine are nude on black) so much I went back and bought another pair as a backup!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I bought the N/B and the B/B combo!!

I am not liking KK's dress but the shoes are divine!


----------



## xiaoxiao

BellaShoes said:


> I am not liking KK's dress but the shoes are divine!



I just read her foot was bleeding because the shoes cut her while she was walking!  Talk about a real-life sample of being a fashion victim!


----------



## Theren

Those shoes KK is wearing are devine!


----------



## BellaShoes

xiaoxiao said:


> I just read her foot was bleeding because the shoes cut her while she was walking!  Talk about a real-life sample of being a fashion victim!



Seriously!! I wore my Yolanda Spikes the other night and had to make a conscious effort not to knock them together!


----------



## erinmiyu

BellaShoes said:


> Hey!! The girl behind KK has the new Wolford Bondage Tights on!! I have them in that shade and black on black! WOOT!


do you have an irl pic of these? i really love how they look online and would love to see a better picture! also what have you paired them with? ty!


----------



## BellaShoes

I will post the sahara/black combo (which is nude/black) especially for you *erin*... I will post them in the Non CL thread.... give me about an hour


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *bella*! i've been wanting to get these but uncertain how they will look irl!


----------



## BellaShoes

^OK, I posted them in the Non CL indulgence thread... although they are the black/black combo as my sahara/nude haven't quite dried from their last wash...


----------



## ikaesmallz

LOVE the very mix on KK! I'm not loving her dress though I think it's a bit overkill with the shiny silver.


----------



## Jönathan

The real Eva Longoria is wearing Nude Patent Brian Atwood "Maniac" pumps 
and her Wax version is wearing CL's  Hmm I wonder if they used real CL's for the wax model?


----------



## BellaShoes

Gawd, I think I need the Nude BA maniac's... *Jonathan*.. the heel looks a bit taller though, perhaps the Drama?


----------



## Jönathan

Bella, does the Drama come in plain Nude Patent? 


Here's a couple more pics...let's do some detective work 

Maniac





Drama










Another photo of Eva





Maybe Eva has some higher heel version of the Maniac or a plain version of the Drama? either way they are gorgeous shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great work *Jonathan*...It must be a plain Drama as I have never seen the Maniac in a 140mm+

*J*, I stand corrected these (from the BA.com site, look to be taller than the 120mm..... now I am confused!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## BellaShoes

The MBB's made Rhianna smile!!!!


----------



## justkell

BellaShoes said:


> Great work *Jonathan*...It must be a plain Drama as I have never seen the Maniac in a 140mm+
> 
> *J*, I stand corrected these (from the BA.com site, look to be taller than the 120mm..... now I am confused!




The Maniac comes in 2 heel heights


----------



## Theren

Omg those mbbs on rhianna are incredible! my uhg!!!!!


----------



## regeens

Love the MBBs on Rihanna!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Great work *Jonathan*...It must be a plain Drama as I have never seen the Maniac in a 140mm+
> 
> *J*, I stand corrected these (from the BA.com site, look to be taller than the 120mm..... now I am confused!



Thanks *Bella & justkell*

Great detective work! 

*Bella, *You should totally get a pair of Nude Patent BA Maniacs...I'm sure they would look incredible on you!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Shoe twin with Rhianna and Eva's wax figure! Woot woot! lol


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



what a hips


----------



## Marrion

Dita
Hayden


----------



## carlinha

gosh, i can't get enough of MBBs!


----------



## babysweetums

hayden and that little fox dog are soooo cute =)


----------



## BellaShoes

Jönathan;16913657 said:
			
		

> Thanks *Bella & justkell*
> 
> Great detective work!
> 
> *Bella, *You should totally get a pair of Nude Patent BA Maniacs...I'm sure they would look incredible on you!



Thanks *J*! Off topic: But do any of you know where to find the higher heel in the Nude BA?


----------



## ikaesmallz

hayden's look in both pics.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Halle Berry


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Ciara and Kim


----------



## RedBottomLover

can anyone identify Halle Berry's dress?


----------



## immashoesaddict

i LOVEEE KK's dress , can any one ID ? 

WTF happen to briget's dress ? 0_0


----------



## nillacobain

RedBottomLover said:


> can anyone identify Halle Berry's dress?


 
According to Red Carpet Fashion Awards blog, it's by Reem Acra.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 
I loveeeeeeeee her dress!!!


----------



## laurenam

^ Me too!


----------



## erinmiyu

jlo is perfection!

wtf is going on with jada pinkett smith's outfit though? she looks like a bag lady.


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



what happened to kristina's breast?


----------



## Marrion

Editor Dasha Zhukova


----------



## authenticplease

Marrion said:


> what happened to kristina's breast?


 
I think she overdid it with the tape on the first HL photo posted and didn't have any left when she wore her most recent HL  I normally love her style too

I agree that JLOs dress is amazing


----------



## nillacobain

^I posted it in the I.D. subforum ... I hope someone will i.d. it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Alicia Keys


----------



## nillacobain

^She looks great!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kerry Washington


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> ^I posted it in the I.D. subforum ... I hope someone will i.d. it!


 
Ohhh... it's by Valentino!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

UGHHH i want khloe's iris birkin!!!!


----------



## Marrion

Irina Shayk in her nude cls


----------



## NANI1972

Jada looks like an old lady couch with a blanket tossed on it, that outfit should come with cats! (BTW I'm not a cat hater, I have two.)
Halle on the other hand *swoon*


----------



## ikaesmallz

*moshi* me too! 

Irina Shayk is gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## elfgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian









Look into my purse and I will tell you your FUTURE!  *wavy hands*


----------



## roussel

Halle's body is perfection! OMG!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hahahahah *elf* you kill me!


----------



## authenticplease

I thought the same thing, Elf....crazy looking fortune teller....then I saw your text:lolots:

The turban is awful!


----------



## LavenderIce

The fortune teller's sister


----------



## ikaesmallz

what is Kourtney thinking?!? And why didn't her sisters tell her anything. I hope to God if my family/husband loves me, they'd tell me when I look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Jönathan

Michelle Trachtenberg wearing Anna Strass Sandals.










I think Michelle looks beautiful except her Anna sandals are clearly not the best choice for her. She's got some serious toe overhang going on...Kristin Cavallari style!:shame:


----------



## pixiesparkle

zigazig-ha.com/zgallery/albums/beckhams/101006_meeting/oct6_meeting_004.jpg

VB in Alti Spikes


----------



## jancedtif

*Elf* and *Lav* are hilarious!  

Halle and I are the same age, why can't I look like her?!


----------



## phiphi

*elf, lav* - you're killing me! 

*smallz* - i agree. you'd think her sisters would say "honey, the turban is no bueno. please take it off." and not let you leave the house like that if you decide not to listen.

*jan* - you are gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

*smallz*, *phiphi*, No, the sisters did not tell her to take it off.  Kimmy wanted Kourtney to use her fortune telling powers and see if turning 30 will land her her husband.


----------



## jeshika

ikaesmallz said:


> what is Kourtney thinking?!? And why didn't her sisters tell her anything. I hope to God if my family/husband loves me, they'd tell me when I look absolutely ridiculous.



:lolots:


----------



## Theren

LavenderIce said:


> *smallz*, *phiphi*, No, the sisters did not tell her to take it off. Kimmy wanted Kourtney to use her fortune telling powers and see if turning 30 will land her her husband.


 :lolots:


----------



## phiphi

LavenderIce said:


> *smallz*, *phiphi*, No, the sisters did not tell her to take it off. Kimmy wanted Kourtney to use her fortune telling powers and see if turning 30 will land her her husband.


 
:lolots:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Is Kourt channeling SJP's turban look from SATC2? The difference is that SJP wore it in Dubai not NYC lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Brandy


----------



## BellaShoes

Brandy looks fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Is Kourt channeling SJP's turban look from SATC2? The difference is that SJP wore it in Dubai not NYC lol


 
:lolots:

Ummm, and it was SJP 'Carrie' not a Kardashian.... Carrie can rock a turban anywhere!


----------



## FullyLoaded

elfgirl said:


> Look into my purse and I will tell you your FUTURE! *wavy hands*


 

ROFL!

Is that a CL bag Kourt is carrying? I love it.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Ummm, and it was SJP 'Carrie' not a Kardashian.... Carrie can rock a turban anywhere!


 
exactly, Carrie can pull off looks no one else can!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christie Brinkley


----------



## ikaesmallz

lavenderice said:


> *smallz*, *phiphi*, no, the sisters did not tell her to take it off.  Kimmy wanted kourtney to use her fortune telling powers and see if turning 30 will land her her husband.



lolol!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> *smallz*, *phiphi*, No, the sisters did not tell her to take it off. *Kimmy wanted Kourtney to use her fortune telling powers and see if turning 30 will land her her husband*.


 
I guess this was her second attempt! LOL

From the H subforum!


----------



## yazziestarr

^ It remind me of that ep. of So NoTorious when Tori Spelling tried to bring the turban back


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, that is so weird! Why is she doing that!?


----------



## rdgldy

Does she have no idea how hideous she looks??


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> *elf, lav* - you're killing me!
> 
> *smallz* - i agree. you'd think her sisters would say "honey, the turban is no bueno. please take it off." and not let you leave the house like that if you decide not to listen.
> 
> *jan* - you are gorgeous!



You're too sweet *Phi*! 



LavenderIce said:


> *smallz*, *phiphi*, No, the sisters did not tell her to take it off.  Kimmy wanted Kourtney to use her fortune telling powers and see if turning 30 will land her her husband.



No *Lav* she won't!   See?  I answered that question and I didn't need to wear the turban.


----------



## CMP86

The turban reminds me of that turban thing that was an as seen on tv thing to dry your hair.


----------



## jeshika

what the... 

maybe she's covering a bald spot?


----------



## CMP86

This is what I was thinking of. http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/turbietwist.html


----------



## Loubie22

Loving Kourt's bag! But what's up with the rag on her head O_o? And Michelle's toes... lolol


----------



## elfgirl

I'm a little disturbed that she apparently has turbans _in multiple colors_. 

Brandy looks beautiful!


----------



## alyssa08

ohhh I love brandy's boots! are they babels?


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> *smallz*, *phiphi*, No, the sisters did not tell her to take it off.  Kimmy wanted Kourtney to use her fortune telling powers and see if turning 30 will land her her husband.


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Popsicool

alyssa08 said:


> ohhh I love brandy's boots! are they babels?



They look like Bourges..


----------



## Jönathan

Molly Sims wearing Decolletes.


----------



## CelticLuv

^ can anyone ID Molly Sims dress?


----------



## pixiesparkle

CelticLuv said:


> ^ can anyone ID Molly Sims dress?



Her dress is Elise Overland


----------



## purseinsanity

elfgirl said:


> Look into my purse and I will tell you your FUTURE!  *wavy hands*


----------



## purseinsanity

JLo looks stunning!

As does Halle!


----------



## 9distelle

Anna Kournikova in Lady Peep pump 150 nude


----------



## bling*lover

Gosh I love lady peep, and in nude... oh my!!


----------



## babysweetums

perfect legs and shoes.....


----------



## Amaryllix

Lindsey Lohan's lawyer, Shawn Chapman Holley, wearing Loubies (can't tell exactly what style, but looks like Decolletes). 

d.yimg.com/a/p/ap/20101022/capt.2d36913227b8481da5349dd4b8e23a72-2d36913227b8481da5349dd4b8e23a72-0.jpg

(Sorry for just the link, the picture function doesn't much like this URL.)


----------



## purseinsanity

babysweetums said:


> perfect legs and shoes.....


 

Ditto!


----------



## september gurl

9distelle said:


> Anna Kournikova in Lady Peep pump 150 nude


Lady Peep in Nude!


----------



## kett

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



Did anyone see Kim's post about these shoes (I didn't see this posted in the thread yet, but sorry if this is a repost)

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2...an-spiked-louboutins-birthday-shoes-bleeding/


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kett said:


> Did anyone see Kim's post about these shoes (I didn't see this posted in the thread yet, but sorry if this is a repost)
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2...an-spiked-louboutins-birthday-shoes-bleeding/


 
Same this happened to me once with my mad marys ush:


----------



## Jönathan

Paris Hilton


----------



## loash

Hilary Duff


----------



## authenticplease

What is Paris thinking?  What self respecting grown woman would do that? 

Not crazy about Hilary's outfit?!


----------



## BellaShoes

At least Paris' top is happy to see her....


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL!  

I'm not loving Hilary's shoes with that outfit...


----------



## CMP86

I like Hilary's outfit from the knees up. The shoes just don't work.


----------



## Jönathan

Kylie Minogue


----------



## 5elle

^^Kylie can do no wrong


----------



## kittenslingerie

Paris must have felt extremely ignored by her rich parents because she lives for attention. She doesn't care if its negative or positive, just as long as people are paying attention to her.

Hillary's skirt doesn't work for daytime, some black skinnys would have been a better match IMO.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

omg Kylie just made me really want leopard MBs!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

authenticplease said:


> Not crazy about Hilary's outfit?!


 
Can you believe she wore that outfit to an audition?


----------



## LavenderIce

Must have been leopard print night at Kim K's (yet another) birthday bash
Coco


----------



## LavenderIce

The birthday girl


----------



## BellaShoes

CoCo....


----------



## rdgldy

LavenderIce said:


> Must have been leopard print night at Kim K's (yet another) birthday bash
> Coco


Oops-got a little distracted from the shoes.


----------



## NANI1972

Seriously Coco?!


----------



## savvysgirl

rdgldy said:


> Oops-got a little distracted from the shoes.



Haha, me too! I forgot i was supposed to be looking at her shoes!

Kylie .... just when i convinced myself i didnt want leopard MBPs ......


----------



## carlinha

JLO looks like a dream!!!  are those the maralenas?!


----------



## Popsicool

Coco's "upper half" just looks sore. Makes me wince in pain just the thought of it. It can't be comfortable, surely?!:weird:


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> Oops-got a little distracted from the shoes.


 
wait. she had shoes on!? gotta go back after i recover from that pic.


----------



## authenticplease

^^Coco's implants looked like they had implants  It just looks so painful!!


----------



## CMP86

Coco's boobs look like man boobs.


----------



## Tiffy24

Some one, please get CoCo a sweater!


----------



## Loubie22

Kylie is love and Jennifer constantly has make up facial surgery done, it's funny to see the contouring magic.


----------



## ikaesmallz

omg coco's boobs look like they are choking to death


----------



## Aniski

Coco, honey, give 'em a break!


----------



## pixiesparkle

ikaesmallz said:


> omg coco's boobs look like they are choking to death


rofl you're too funny!


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Her makeup looks flawless!  Take note Kim Kardashian!  Sometimes less is more!


----------



## purseinsanity

When did Coco's butt make the move from her back to her chest??

Or are PS now using butt implants in lieu of breast implants??


----------



## bling*lover

COCO = 

Kim K sure does love those boots, there are tons of pics on here of her in them!


----------



## erinmiyu

oh coco :/


----------



## Theren

Is that like a nipple slip in cocos dress? And is Kim k preggers?


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Janet Jackson


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## label24

anybody has the pictures of kylie on britget´s back for her presentation in mexico city????


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


 
I love her outfit!


----------



## 5elle

Kylie in Mexico
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/10/24/article-0-0BBEE7C9000005DC-565_468x640.jpg


----------



## alyssa08

I like how victoria's walking in heels with a 5in pitch and everyone else is wearing flats


----------



## BattyBugs

I bow to anyone who can walk in 5" heels and make it look easy.


----------



## nillacobain

BattyBugs said:


> I bow to anyone who can walk in 5" heels and make it look easy.


 
Me too!!! 

Also, anyone knows how tall she is? She looks so cute with those baggy pants and long scarf... I would totally look like a potato sack (I'm 5'3").


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## moshi_moshi

love kim's sweater!!! can anyone id?


----------



## rock_girl

Can anyone ID the grey boots the lady next to KK is wearing?!?  Love them!



nillacobain said:


> Also, anyone knows how tall she is?


 
I think she is 5'6", or just under.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rock_girl said:


> Can anyone ID the grey boots the lady next to KK is wearing?!?  Love them!



Zanotti 

http://www.giuseppezanottidesign.co...eason/main/rr/1/cod10/44256674XL/areaid//sts/


----------



## rock_girl

^^  Thanks Lady Loub!


----------



## label24

Thank u!!!!!!!!!




5elle said:


> Kylie in Mexico
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/10/24/article-0-0BBEE7C9000005DC-565_468x640.jpg


----------



## 5elle

^^you're welcome


----------



## nillacobain

rock_girl said:


> I think she is 5'6", or just under.


 
Thanks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## BattyBugs

Are those the Misfits? ^


----------



## compulsive

^ Yep.


----------



## calisurf

love the misfits in that color!


----------



## Jerrica

Wow she looks great in the misfits! Barneys nyc has them in that color and its tdf. Does anyone here have them with modeling pictures?


----------



## 5elle

^^ If you search either this or the previous CL celeb thread there are pics of Leighton Meester wearing them during the summer.


----------



## Jerrica

Thanks  I've seen those and the pic below but was just wondering if anyone here had them  I heart them!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

^ does Naked have them in purple??? i know she was eyeing them hmmmm


----------



## compulsive

^ She was eyeing the Jem but she passed on those


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherpspoon  wearing Chichi Pumps.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ she looks awesome, but then again she always does!


----------



## Elise499

Reese and Christina look amazing and I love their shoes !


----------



## pixiesparkle

Reese looks gorgeous!! lovee her dress


----------



## NANI1972

Reese always seems to look so classic!


----------



## jancedtif

Reese...


----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## Theren

One of the few times Rhianna looks awesome!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Loubie22

I can totally see Rihanna's weave tracks lol. Also, I just died and went to louboutin heaven.... What shoe is THIS? 

i.cocoperez.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/selita-ebanks-at-rumbarcelo-event__oPt.jpg


WHAT IS IT CALLED?!!
WHO OWNS IT?!!!
SELL IT TO ME!!!
Any size, I'll make it work.


Lol.


----------



## Popsicool

Loubie22 said:


> I can totally see Rihanna's weave tracks lol. Also, I just died and went to louboutin heaven.... What shoe is THIS?
> 
> i.cocoperez.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/selita-ebanks-at-rumbarcelo-event__oPt.jpg
> 
> 
> WHAT IS IT CALLED?!!
> WHO OWNS IT?!!!
> SELL IT TO ME!!!
> Any size, I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> Lol.



Looks like Clichy with a thick black strass heel. Loooonnnggg gone. eBay/Bon.

P.S. Some URLs don't work with the


----------



## LavenderIce

Taylor Swift


----------



## Jerrica

Lovely! And a strassed guitar to boot!


----------



## jeshika

Popsicool said:


> Looks like Clichy with a thick black strass heel. Loooonnnggg gone. eBay/Bon.
> 
> P.S. Some URLs don't work with the  tags so it's best to download the photo and upload it with your post.[/QUOTE]
> 
> they do pop up! i bought my black and burgandy ones from eB@y.


----------



## Popsicool

jeshika said:


> they do pop up! i bought my black and burgandy ones from eB@y.



I have to admit I wouldn't mind a pair myself...


----------



## pixiesparkle

lol another celeb wax in Louboutin..sometimes I cant tell which one is the real one from photos but this one is so obvious haha..she looks great nevertheless


----------



## BellaShoes

Popsicool said:


> I have to admit I wouldn't mind a pair myself...



Strass your own Som1's.... *Jet* and *I* both did that...they look divine!


----------



## Popsicool

BellaShoes said:


> Strass your own Som1's.... *Jet* and *I* both did that...they look divine!



I'd love to... but must first get my hands on an un-strassed pair and it's been a loooonnngggg time since any have popped up on the Bay, let alone in P-size. Well, I have plenty of time


----------



## indypup

Chunky heeled Clichy...


----------



## purseinsanity

Reese looks amazing!  Almost sun-kissed!

She reminds me of Kate Winslet in that although I've always liked them both, they get prettier and prettier as they get older!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  Taylor Swift!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kylie Minogue


----------



## 5elle

^^perfect as usual!


----------



## jancedtif

^Yep!  Perfect!


----------



## babysweetums

hot


----------



## bling*lover

Whats not to love about Kylie!!


----------



## BellaShoes

kylie looks amazing...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna 

Is this an older style?


----------



## mal

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna
> 
> Is this an older style?


----------



## jeshika

love the shoes but not sure what is up with the tutu/hoodie/denim vest outfit.


----------



## alyssa08

I think the striped pigalles are from this season because the dahlia came in the same stripes.


----------



## bling*lover

loving R's shoes they are fab, but the outfit not so much!


----------



## 5elle

The shape of the striped pigalles looks off, but it could be an optical illusion from the stripes.


----------



## 9distelle

Robbie Myers wearing Banana 140 nude patent leather


----------



## label24

Anybody has the picture of dita von  in "Carnaval nodo" 120mm???


----------



## Jerrica

5elle said:


> The shape of the striped pigalles looks off, but it could be an optical illusion from the stripes.



It is an illusion  I have these and they look weird in far away pics of me  ill try to upload some close ups for the ref library. R looks so cute!


----------



## Jerrica

alyssa08 said:


> I think the striped pigalles are from this season because the dahlia came in the same stripes.



Alyssa you're right they're from this season


----------



## alyssa08

ohhh yes please do, jerrica! I love them.


----------



## nillacobain

label24 said:


> Anybody has the picture of dita von in "Carnaval nodo" 120mm???


 

We have a thread about her here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/dita-von-teese-552761.html
You might want to check it out ... but I don't remember seeing her in this style (of course I can be wrong).


----------



## 5elle

^^I saw her wearing them on Passion Louboutin but I don't think we can post the link here


----------



## BellaShoes

^I think it is okay for you can save the photo to file and repost.... I believe a lot of the pics in the thread may be picked up from PL


----------



## nillacobain

5elle said:


> ^^I saw her wearing them on Passion Louboutin but I don't think we can post the link here


 
Oh thank you. Here's the pic:







Credit: Passion Louboutin blog


----------



## LavenderIce

Janet Jackson


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> ^I think it is okay for you can save the photo to file and repost.... *I believe a lot of the pics in the thread may be picked up from PL*


 
Though I love PL and Elise, I pick up the pics I post here from elsewhere.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim and Kourtney (she must have every colorway of the SC)


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim avoiding the grates


----------



## jeshika

what is that on kourtney's head again?! :lolots:


----------



## 5elle

BellaShoes said:


> ^I think it is okay for you can save the photo to file and repost.... I believe a lot of the pics in the thread may be picked up from PL


ah, thank you!


----------



## rock_girl

Can anyone ID Jennifer Love Hewitt's dress?  TIA!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> what is that on kourtney's head again?! :lolots:


 
It looks like a black, kitchen collander. :lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

Bravo Kim K for managing that tiny strip of pavement between the death grates....


----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards also navigating her CLs over grates


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra


----------



## LavenderIce

Tara Reid


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Tara Reid



OMG I had these shoes and sold them...thank goodness because poor Tara looks like a circus clown here.


----------



## pixiesparkle

LavenderIce said:


> Tara Reid


o wow!! she's so skinny now..i think the shoes look great, the outfit..not so much


----------



## kittenslingerie

LavenderIce said:


> Carmen Electra



Carmen's hair looks good. I like the shoes, but she's too sexy for them IMO.


----------



## jeshika

LavenderIce said:


> Reese Witherspoon



won't they bring this nude vp combi back?


----------



## 9distelle

Rosamund Pike wearing Lady Peep pump 150 black patent leather


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian, at the Heat-Nets game.  Since no one in the NFL has put a ring on it, she's scouting at the NBA.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## brintee

Kim's face matches her Hermes!!


----------



## indypup

It does!

OMG... Tara and Paris... just no.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LavenderIce said:


> Tara Reid



yikes


----------



## Melocoton

Wow, KK's skin!  What color is that exactly?  Even Khloe's coloring looks more natural.  KK needs to get it together!!!


----------



## Popsicool

Melocoton said:


> Wow, KK's skin!  What color is that exactly?  Even Khloe's coloring looks more natural.  KK needs to get it together!!!



Um, not to mention the dead animal she has hanging off of her left arm.


----------



## jeshika

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian, at the Heat-Nets game.  Since no one in the NFL has put a ring on it, she's scouting at the NBA.



First off, why is she carrying a birkin to a basketball game... and more importantly, WHY IS IT ON THE FLOOOOOOR?!?!?!


----------



## beduina

Loving those spiked trainers on Carmen!
Shame i can't pull them off myself


----------



## ShoeNoob

LavenderIce said:


> Tara Reid



Is it just me, or does she look like Kelly Ripa in these pics?


----------



## authenticplease

LavenderIce said:


> .


 
It looks like she has a monkey hanging off her neck

Jeshika-I completely agree that if the Birkin is going to watch BBall....it needs it's own ticketed seat


----------



## Bethc

Paris really needs to work on her shyness problem...


----------



## BellaShoes

Popsicool said:


> Um, not to mention the dead animal she has hanging off of her left arm.



I was going to say the same thing....


----------



## BellaShoes

tara is looking a little scary.... 'eating disorder barbie'.


----------



## mal

*Bella!*


----------



## BellaShoes

^:lolots:


As for Carmen, love the spiked trainers on her tiny little feet!


----------



## jeshika

authenticplease said:


> It looks like she has a monkey hanging off her neck
> 
> Jeshika-I completely agree that if the Birkin is going to watch BBall....it needs it's own ticketed seat



Agreed! Shows how much she appreciates them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Tara and Kim had me temporarily ignoring Pocahantas... wow, Paris, really?


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> tara is looking a little scary.... 'eating disorder barbie'.


 So true, she looks terrible!

My 6 Year old neice would treat a birkin better than that KK, it really goes to show that she doesn't care because she has so much money that she can buy another one and has more at home anyway.

WTF Paris, shame shame shame!!


----------



## 9distelle

Carolina Marconi in Lady Peep pump 150


----------



## CelticLuv

Jönathan;16995980 said:
			
		

> Can anyone ID Reese's dress?  it. thanks!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love the whole look on Reese, very sexy for her.


----------



## nillacobain

CelticLuv said:


> Jönathan;16995980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID Reese's dress?  it. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Wu Spring 2011
> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....h-anniversary-avon-foundation-for-women-gala/
Click to expand...


----------



## CelticLuv

^ thank you Nilla!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## BellaShoes

^that is a fabulous photo of Xtina.... fabulous.


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Maralena:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bling*lover

Wow Xtina, she looks fab! Heidi looks very elegant, and i'm liking Khloe's outfit!


----------



## Aniski

BellaShoes said:


> ^that is a fabulous photo of Xtina.... fabulous.



Agreed!  She look great!


----------



## karwood

Julianne Moore wearing Larissa:


----------



## karwood

Jessica Szohr wearing Dahlia:


----------



## karwood

Fergie wearing Amber for December 2010 issue of Glamour:


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... the 2nd photo of Fergie....  total girl crush....


----------



## bling*lover

^^ hehe I agree, although i'm not too sure about the stockings with the ambers, it makes them look like boots especially in the first picture!


----------



## Pfnille

The lovely and very talented Mia Kirshner 
(girl crush  )


----------



## erinmiyu

i LOVE the stripes. i hope that's something coming out for retail soon.


----------



## Pfnille

erinmiyu said:


> i LOVE the stripes. i hope that's something coming out for retail soon.



So do I; it's wonderful! Unfortunately I have never seen it for sale - anywhere.


----------



## heatherB

^Ditto! LOVE those shoes!


----------



## carlinha

erinmiyu said:


> i LOVE the stripes. i hope that's something coming out for retail soon.



aren't those the candy cane simples?


----------



## Theren

carlinha said:


> aren't those the candy cane simples?


 Looks like it to me!


----------



## erinmiyu

^i dunno :/ they look like it but i saw a picture of rihanna in striped pigalles that make me hope there'll be stripes for spring. (and i want the candy cane simples, too)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna wearing Big Lips


----------



## babysweetums

i love the stripes too i hope more stripes are coming have anyone noticed 99% of cls are monotone right? thats why those gressimos were so popular!! he rarely does prints....hmmm i smell a new trend!!


----------



## carlinha

erinmiyu said:


> ^i dunno :/ they look like it but i saw a picture of rihanna in striped pigalles that make me hope there'll be stripes for spring. (and i want the candy cane simples, too)



the striped pigalles rihanna wore was from fall 2010 season, several styles came in that black and white striped pattern... like the dahlia pictured below


----------



## 9distelle

Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Peep Pump 150


----------



## erinmiyu

carlinha said:


> the striped pigalles rihanna wore was from fall 2010 season, several styles came in that black and white striped pattern... like the dahlia pictured below


oh thanks! didn't know that! i still hope there are more stripes to come, though!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kim looks pretty...


----------



## 9distelle

Anna Kournikova in Lady Peep Pump 150 Spike


----------



## BellaShoes

^*gasp*.... I love that shoe!!!!!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad and her friend Maura


----------



## jancedtif

^Taupe Minibout!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Just minibouts in general for me *Jan*! I badly want a pair


----------



## jancedtif

^So do I, so do I!


----------



## NANI1972

Me too, me too! Love the minibout in this color! Wonder if I can do a 36.5 in these?


----------



## clothingguru

OMG those black lady peep spikes are calling my NAME  I just have no where to wear them?


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they fantastic *CG?*?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ You can have the lady peeps ... i'll take her croc kelly!


----------



## oxox

I'm loving Lauren's bag and shoes!! Similar to my style actually. I would pick a different dress though.


----------



## kemina22

Lindsey Lohan's Butterfly Booties as sketched by the court artist


----------



## needloub

I've really neglected my Minibouts.....


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma Watson


----------



## LavenderIce

Cher


----------



## Jönathan

Paris Hilton


----------



## oxox

:O That last pic! What odd angles?! I guess I'm overly cautious compared to Paris. I think about how I'm stepping in my CLs to avoid unnecessary damage.


----------



## Marrion

Dita


----------



## Theren

LavenderIce said:


> Emma Watson



These are hot!! What are they?????? Me want!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Emma Watson


 
She looks lovely!


----------



## NANI1972

Theren said:


> These are hot!! What are they?????? Me want!


 
They are the J-Lissimo, and ITA me want too!

http://www.barneys.com/J-Lissimo/500726598,default,pd.html


----------



## 5elle

^^Have a look at the Giovanna Battaglia style thread in the celeb forum - she wears them with such poise. I am coveting them so badly now.

For example: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...ditor-luomo-vogue-411883-75.html#post16927149


----------



## Popsicool

Wow, definitely another one of those shoes that look a million times better on than off!!

Speaking of looking better, for once Paris doesn't look totally hideous. Imagine my shocked face.


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple pics of Fergie....

Robots (imma be video)





Pigalles


----------



## BellaShoes

Sofia Vergara in Alti Botte


----------



## NANI1972

*SIGH* Total girl grush for Fergie she is so fierce and those legs! OY!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> Aren't they fantastic *CG?*?


 O boy they sure are!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sofia has me yearning for the Alta Bouton (mistakenly called it the Alti Botte)....

And yes, *Nani*... me too, total girl crush on Fergie. Have you seen the new Slash feat. Fergie video 'Beautifully Dangerous'? She is in the shape of her life!


----------



## 5elle

Paris looks great. She's definitely taking advantage of the bigger fitting CLs lately (as am I )


----------



## BattyBugs

I do think that is the best I've seen Paris look in quite some time. Fergie looks really hot.


----------



## Jönathan

Dita Von Teese  wearing Miss Boxe.

















I love Dita's style!


----------



## oxox

Wedges look great with that dress!!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita looks amazing!  And now MBs are on my wishlist!


----------



## erinmiyu

dita always looks fantastic!


----------



## september gurl

OMG! Dita looks gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

Rachel Bilson carrying a pair of gingham CL wedges.


----------



## september gurl

Rachel is so cute. I miss the O.C.!


----------



## bornfree

LOVE dita! always look impeccable


----------



## Jönathan

Brooke Shields wearing Armadillos


----------



## NANI1972

Brooke look fab! Love her dress!


----------



## nillacobain

Jönathan;17098179 said:
			
		

> Rachel Bilson carrying a pair of gingham CL wedges.


----------



## CelticLuv

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics of Fergie....
> Pigalles



 the glitter pigalles! They look stunning. and that dress!!! Absolutely beautiful. Fergie looks incredible!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh, Dita, I have such a girl crush on you!


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Alti Booty:


----------



## 9distelle

Ohh, Dita!!!


----------



## Aniski

Dita look fabulous!!


----------



## 5elle

Armadillos and HL are a match made in heaven. They compliment each other so perfectly.


----------



## karwood

Kourtney and Kim Kardashian:


----------



## karwood

Kylie Minogue wearing Fernando:


----------



## BellaShoes

Gawd, what is with Kourtney... she has looked crazy lately!


----------



## BellaShoes

dita looks impeccable...


----------



## domates

kourtney tries wayyyyy too hard.


----------



## Popsicool

I really strongly thing she needs to ditch the headgear!


----------



## alyssa08

domates said:


> kourtney tries wayyyyy too hard.



soooo true.


----------



## indypup

I actually love Kourtney's look SANS hat (!!), but I agree that she's been trying WAY too hard lately.

So, she should give me that coat.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dita looks great as always!!
Kourtney's outfit makes her look like a wizard..lol


----------



## Jönathan

karwood said:


> Kylie Minogue wearing Fernando:


Kylie  Looks amazing! I think she's more beautiful now than ever.


----------



## carlinha

is kourtney losing her hair underneath all that head gear


----------



## Popsicool

carlinha said:


> is kourtney losing her hair underneath all that head gear



OMG that must be it!!! That explains it all now...


----------



## savvysgirl

Lots of CLs out for the Pride of Britain Awards!

Myleene Klass






Coleen Rooney 






Abbey Clancy


----------



## savvysgirl

Danielle Lineker






Holly Willoughby


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan


----------



## marie-lou

Dita and Kylie's style!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lea Michele


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra


----------



## BellaShoes

Carmen looks lovely...

I have met her IRL and she is SOOOOOOOO tiny!


----------



## oxox

Lea's shoes look a little big but she's in great shape!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yikes, how does she keep from kickin them right off?


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Lea Michele



Good heavens. She couldn't have found a pair that wasn't eight sizes too large?


----------



## bling*lover

Carmen looks gorgeous in that dress and of course the shoes are fab!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Lea looks great but the shoes are too big for her


----------



## nillacobain

Kyra Sedgwick in Pin-ups 
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....-scott-2010-glamour-women-of-the-year-awards/


----------



## Jönathan

Sara Paxton wearing Gabine Satin Slingbacks.


----------



## CelticLuv

^ I'm surprised she didn't get a pedicure beforehand


----------



## icecreamom

^ That is a big no no for a pretty girl like her...


----------



## NANI1972

^ Or at least grab a cotton ball and polish remover and get that old chipped polish off!


----------



## september gurl

NANI1972 said:


> ^ Or at least grab a cotton ball and polish remover and get that old chipped polish off!


I totally agree!


----------



## kima976

Horrible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## laurenam

OMG, but I die over her dress! Can anyone ID it? 




			
				Jönathan;17115833 said:
			
		

> Sara Paxton wearing Gabine Satin Slingbacks.


----------



## 9distelle

Jönathan;17115833 said:
			
		

> Sara Paxton wearing Gabine Satin Slingbacks.



...Sara Paxton's feet


----------



## Star86doll

Emma Watson - Stunning!!


----------



## Ayala

^^ Are those New Declics, RonRons, or something else?  They look beautiful.  I'm not feeling the dark lip on her though.


----------



## Popsicool

Looks like the midnight blue strass Fifi.... 

Like so:


----------



## mishybelle

karwood said:


> Kourtney and Kim Kardashian:


 
Seriously, Kourtney needs to give those Miss Clichys a break. She looks like Mickey mouse in Fantasia


----------



## BellaShoes

eek.... sara paxton... at least fake it and paint that big overhanging toe


----------



## carlinha

CelticLuv said:


> ^ I'm surprised she didn't get a pedicure beforehand



exactly!  WTH!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kim K at the Dash NYC opening... Lady Peeps!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... are these part of Spring 2011? They look like the tie dyed Bianca but a BANANA?

At tonight's CMA's ... Gwyneth


----------



## carlinha

^  gwynie looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Doesn't she?! She is preforming tonight at the CMA's!

PS.... I adore you new avatar C..you are beautiful!


----------



## Jönathan

Gwyneth looks amazing!!

I just saw a bunch of red carpet pics from tonight's CMA's

Seemed to me there were lots of fashion misses this year.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Agree with everyone, Gwyneth is looking great!


----------



## clothingguru

Gweneth looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> Doesn't she?! She is preforming tonight at the CMA's!
> 
> PS.... I adore you new avatar C..you are beautiful!



thanks *bella*!  what is she performing??!?!  she sings??


----------



## bling*lover

Gwynth looks amazing, those bananas go perfectly with that dress which is also stunning!


----------



## nillacobain

BellaShoes said:


> OMG... are these part of Spring 2011? They look like the tie dyed Bianca but a BANANA?
> 
> At tonight's CMA's ... Gwyneth
> www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Gwyneth+Paltrow+44th+Annual+CMA+Awards+Arrivals+13gTJ36-VYQl.jpg


----------



## savvysgirl

Carol Vorderman


----------



## savvysgirl

Tara Reid


----------



## icecreamom

^ Did she put her finger in an electric socket?


----------



## Jönathan

icecreamom said:


> ^ Did she put her finger in an electric socket?


  Wow, she looks pretty rough!


----------



## bling*lover

TARA REID WTF , I can't even get the words out to say how horrible she looks, what was she thinking? Her hair is overbleached and I agree looks like she stuck finger in a socket. Her tan job is horrible and shes way too skinny.... Shoes are good though lol!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

icecreamom said:


> ^ Did she put her finger in an electric socket?




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## ElisaBr13

bling*lover said:


> TARA REID WTF , I can't even get the words out to say how horrible she looks, what was she thinking? Her hair is overbleached and I agree looks like she stuck finger in a socket. Her tan job is horrible and shes way too skinny.... Shoes are good though lol!!




Not to mention that her dress looks like a Sleepwear!


----------



## ElisaBr13

BellaShoes said:


> OMG... are these part of Spring 2011? They look like the tie dyed Bianca but a BANANA?
> 
> At tonight's CMA's ... Gwyneth
> www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Gwyneth+Paltrow+44th+Annual+CMA+Awards+Arrivals+13gTJ36-VYQl.jpg



The Maimi boutique has the tie-dye bananas. They are gorgeous! Its  Suede  and it feels so soft!


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel McAdams


----------



## LavenderIce

Katy Perry


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Scarlet Johannsen


----------



## Jönathan

Rachel looks adorable. I love the leopard MB's!


----------



## LavenderIce

Annalynn McCord


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe & Kourtney K.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^That is not a flattering pic of any of them.


----------



## icecreamom

^ITA.. they all look... IDK ... mmm, ugly?


----------



## mishybelle

^Agreed. Is it just me, but does Khloe's chest look funny? It looks like she had work done... they are sitting high and wide apart.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

icecreamom said:


> ^ITA.. they all look... IDK ... mmm, ugly?




Haha....ITA!  What is going on with them lately?


----------



## Popsicool

Khloe (the one in the middle? Don't laugh I don't watch TV) sometimes looks like a drag queen... That's probably a mean thing to say but I think it 90% of the time I see a photo of her! I've only ever seen photos though so I'm sure she's a lot more feminine in voice and movements than she looks.

And check out the difference in colour between her face and her legs. A bit of a tan wouldn't hurt...


----------



## clothingguru

I LOVE *Carol Vorderman's* VB dress! Gorgeous!


----------



## amazigrace

Am I the only one who's tired of
seeing the Kardashians everywhere?
Seems like they're in every magazine,
every blog, every newspaper, all over
the place. Is it just me?


----------



## Theren

It's so weird seeing xtina with no ring on..


----------



## ShoeNoob

amazigrace said:


> Am I the only one who's tired of
> seeing the Kardashians everywhere?
> Seems like they're in every magazine,
> every blog, every newspaper, all over
> the place. Is it just me?



Nope, not just you lol


----------



## oxox

I love Rachel McAdams!! She's always so beautiful.


----------



## rock_girl

BellaShoes said:


> OMG... are these part of Spring 2011? They look like the tie dyed Bianca but a BANANA?


 
If my memory serves me, I *think* my SA at Footcandy said they are getting the CLs Gwyneth is wearing.  You might call and check....


----------



## BellaShoes

carlinha said:


> thanks *bella*!  what is she performing??!?!  she sings??



YES!! For her new movie coming out about a Country singer!


----------



## BellaShoes

I personally think Tara Reid has spiraled into a hot mess... circa Pam Anderson.....


----------



## needloub

I'm not feeling Gwyneth's look...maybe she needs some more curves.  Her make-up looks amazing though!


----------



## Loubie22

needloub said:


> I'm not feeling Gwyneth's look...maybe she needs some more curves.  Her make-up looks amazing though!



Lol? What? Where?

Gwyneth's body is PERFECT.


----------



## needloub

^^Just my opinion...Her body is great, but if you are going to wear cut-outs on your dress, I want to see some curves...that's all.


----------



## phiphi

agreed, *amazi* - i don't get the whole kardashians thing at all

rachel and scarlet look fantastic!


----------



## Marrion

"Black swan" premiere


----------



## BellaShoes

^Oh my goodness, the first dress is gorgeous and the MBP.... *sigh*


----------



## Alice1979

Marrion said:


> "Black swan" premiere


 
Is that Mila Kunis in the first pic? She looks sensational.


----------



## 9distelle

Mila Kunis in MBP


----------



## 9distelle

...


----------



## jancedtif

9distelle said:


> Mila Kunis in MBP



Gosh she looks fantastic from head to toe!!


----------



## icecreamom

Miss Universe 2010 @ Grammy Latinos


----------



## bling*lover

Mila looks absolutely AMAZING! The dress, the shoes, the hair... Perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jennifer Lopez (Nude Lady Peeps? Bananas?)


----------



## BellaShoes

Katy Perry in BiBi's


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sofia Vergara in the alta bouton


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> Am I the only one who's tired of
> seeing the Kardashians everywhere?
> Seems like they're in every magazine,
> every blog, every newspaper, all over
> the place. *Is it just me*?



NO!!!   I can't stand the sight of them any more.  Before, I only paid attention to them to see what bags/shoes, etc, they were wearing.  Now I can't even rely on that!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG, I want JLo's legs!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I love JLo's entire outfit..she looks fab!!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW JLO, she looks awesome, the outfit is perfection, her legs are TDF but the shoes are a knockout!!


----------



## Jönathan

Julie Benz


----------



## erinmiyu

julie benz looks great, as does jlo. i still kind of can't believe she's still with skeletor though.


----------



## Loubie22

erinmiyu said:


> julie benz looks great, as does jlo. i still kind of can't believe she's still with skeletor though.



He must be doing something right.


----------



## nillacobain

Jönathan;17142050 said:
			
		

> Julie Benz


 

Love her! She's so beautiful!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita in Escandrias:


----------



## BellaShoes

Love J-Lo's clutch! I have 'borrowed' the same one from Avelle..it is fab!


----------



## bling*lover

Dita looks fab as always!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Love Dita's look!! ..minus the stockings


----------



## BattyBugs

I think JLo gets better with age. She's really coming into her own. Dita always looks fabulous.


----------



## carlinha

jlo   just perfection... i want her whole look... dammit, i wanna BE her!


----------



## erinmiyu

pixiesparkle said:


> Love Dita's look!! ..minus the stockings


really? i love seamed stockings. think they look fantastic with most things.


----------



## nillacobain

erinmiyu said:


> really? *i love seamed stockings.* think they look fantastic with most things.


 
Me too!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## phiphi

omigosh dita, jLo and julie benz look fantastic! 

dita always looks so perfect!


----------



## loash

jennifer love hewitt


----------



## bling*lover

^^ She looks great but I think she needs a little pair of scissors in her clutch to cut off those hanging threads!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Beyonce*


----------



## karwood

Hilary Swank wearing Margot:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Omg I want those booties now!  ^^^^


----------



## needloub

^^I love those booties as well...just not with that dress!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Yeah that's what I thought too xD ^^^


----------



## needloub

I also would love to pull up Gemma's dress...LOL!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

needloub said:


> I also would love to pull up Gemma's dress...LOL!



Hahaha


----------



## BellaShoes

What the heck is Hillary wearing?


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## bling*lover

Thats not a good look for Hillary!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

it looks good from the shoes down


----------



## bling*lover

^^ LOL yes the shoes are great. I even think the dress is ok aswell but they just look strange together thats all!


----------



## Popsicool

bling*lover said:


> ^^ LOL yes the shoes are great. I even think the dress is ok aswell but *they just look strange together* thats all!



Yes, I think that's the problem. A bit too much going on there!

I love the dress. And I love the shoes. Disaster together..


----------



## pixiesparkle

bling*lover said:


> ^^ lol yes the shoes are great. I even think the dress is ok aswell but they just look strange together thats all!


ita!!:d


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera getting her star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Christina


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## carlinha

this may be old news, is xtina pregnant?


----------



## 9distelle

Jamie Chung in MBP


----------



## clothingguru

^


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, the 2nd photo of Xtina is gorgeous! And helloooooo? What are those leopards? Alti's or Bianca's *holding pen ready to take notes*


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I was wondering the same thing, but I initially thought bianca'a!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, the 2nd photo of Xtina is gorgeous! And helloooooo? What are those leopards? Alti's or Bianca's *holding pen ready to take notes*


 
Are you talking on christina? Those are miss clichy from last fall.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, just took the lazy way out and typed Xtina... love those shoes!


----------



## meaghan<3

^^ They are the Miss Clichy..they were available a few seasons ago!


----------



## Loubie22

It's a bit scary how fast Christina puts on the pounds.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Yes, just took the lazy way out and typed Xtina... love those shoes!


 
I didn't see that you even typed Xtina .... sooo sleepy!


----------



## BellaShoes

me too.... just playing around on tPF before nighty night time...


----------



## karwood

Carey Mulligan wearing Fastwist.


----------



## jancedtif

^She looks great!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## pixiesparkle

Christina looks great!! are those satin Alti Eugenie? :S I cant quite tell from the pic


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> Christina looks great!! are those satin Alti Eugenie? :S I cant quite tell from the pic



She is wearing *Eugenie*.


----------



## IceyDiva

Carrie looks Gorgeous!! I love her whole look!!


----------



## karwood

AnnaLynne McCord wearng Ambertina:


----------



## flowergirly

Carey's shoes are a bit "clunky" for that dress, imo.


----------



## Theren

Is it just me or does Annalynne look akward in those shoes?


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> AnnaLynne McCord wearng Ambertina:



beautiful girl but she looks scary skinny to me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively


----------



## LavenderIce

Georgina Chapman


----------



## CMP86

I love Blake's coat and her Pigalles!


----------



## karwood

Katy Perry wearing En Passant (?):


----------



## NANI1972

WOW Katy Perry looks lovely! Good job Katy!


----------



## 5elle

Is Katy wearing black satin Armadillos? Whatever they are - loove this look! And Blake's pigalles...um, I don't normally covet piggies but wowza!


----------



## savvysgirl

Katy is wearing En Passants 

And Blake .... so perfect!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Does Katy's neck look uber long?! Or is that just me...


----------



## BellaShoes

^ :lolots:

how funny, it does!!


----------



## bling*lover

Christina looks gorgeous in that green dress, and the white 1 she was wearing yesterday for her star!


----------



## Popsicool

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Does Katy's neck look uber long?! Or is that just me...



Her whole top half looks somewhat "stretched". Strange!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

loveeee Blake Lively's pigalles...are they velvet??


----------



## alyssa08

^^looks it to me! absolutely stunning.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Popsicool said:


> Her whole top half looks somewhat "stretched". Strange!



OMG it's kind of freaking me out!


----------



## brintee

LOL! I think it may just be the necklace and how her hair is laying...well I hope


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> She is wearing *Eugenie*.


ahh..thanks *Karwood*! they're so nice...


----------



## bling*lover

Katy looks like she been wearing those rings around her neck that make your neck stretch like the african ladies!


----------



## immashoesaddict

LavenderIce said:


> Blake Lively


 

Red velvet pigalles ...  WHERE CAN I GET MY HANDS ON THEM


----------



## clothingguru

BLAKE IS GORGEOUS! And i love her red velvet piggies!


----------



## mal

immashoesaddict said:


> Red velvet pigalles ...  WHERE CAN I GET MY HANDS ON THEM


You and me both sistah!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

mal said:


> You and me both sistah!!!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Does Katy's neck look uber long?! Or is that just me...


 
OMG i just noticed that! weird!! love the en passant though!


----------



## NANI1972

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Does Katy's neck look uber long?! Or is that just me...


 
Wow it does! Giraffe neck!


----------



## flowergirly

Georgina Chapman is a goddess!


----------



## yousofine

loash said:


> jennifer love hewitt



Come back several times to look at this  Just love it! Anyone know what dress she's wearing?


----------



## batwoodfan

Close up of Blake's Velvet Pigalle Pumps


----------



## may3545

^Totally shoe lusting over red velvet pigalles...


----------



## Shainerocks

batwoodfan said:


> Close up of Blake's Velvet Pigalle Pumps



I need to find a pair.


----------



## mal

I know :cry:


----------



## indypup

LOVE Blake's piggies!  But aren't they older, like a couple of years older?  They've got that Decollete heel, plus I've seen the green and black versions just like those on Ebay before.


----------



## 5elle

^^Yes they're the old curved heel version. I bet Anna Wintour hooked her up from the Vogue closet 

I may have finally found something I want badly enough that I would consider an SO.


----------



## indypup

^Either that, or CL hooked her up himself!  Sigh... to be Blake Lively.


----------



## Layla76

Halle Berry KILLING IT!! Can anyone ID her show for me?

ETA: apparently I don't know how to post pictures. Sorry!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Halle is fantastic... absolutely fantastic.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

batwoodfan said:


> Close up of Blake's Velvet Pigalle Pumps



OMG, these are TDF!  I need them in my life!


----------



## clothingguru

Halle is amazing!!!!


----------



## mal

5elle said:


> ^^Yes they're the old curved heel version. I bet Anna Wintour hooked her up from the Vogue closet
> 
> I may have finally found something I want badly enough that I would consider an SO.


he needs to make them for us


----------



## karwood

Layla76 said:


> Halle Berry KILLING IT!! Can anyone ID her show for me?
> 
> ETA: apparently I don't know how to post pictures. Sorry!!




The style she is wearing is called "Anna"


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

oh wowww I normally think strappy sandals are unflattering on the feet but Halle is totally pulling these off and looking AMAZING! 

She's absolutely beautiful and those shoes were the perfect touch.


----------



## 5elle

Kylie's new video (mega close-ups of her Loubies!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vypAgJWiifA


----------



## calisurf

^ well that's my new workout video -- hello legs!  total inspiration to push it more!

Does anyone know if the boots are CL too?


----------



## loash

Christina Aguilera


----------



## jancedtif

Halle...


----------



## bling*lover

Halle looks amazing!


----------



## erinmiyu

halle does look amazing!

i think christina looks pretty good, too. usually i think she's too orange/fake-tanned but her makeup looks good there.


----------



## BellaShoes

why does Christina have white dots inside her elbows?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> why does Christina have white dots inside her elbows?


 
self tanning lotion.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, but rub it everywhere, no?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Yes, but rub it everywhere, no?


 
Same thing happens to me. It's because your arms are bent ... it just like rubs off. Backs of knees too ush:


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehehe... that's why I strip down to my bday suit and have a lady spray it on :sunnies


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> hehehehe... that's why I strip down to my bday suit and have a lady spray it on :sunnies


 
I wish I had a lady! ... or anybody!


----------



## BellaShoes

I should clarify... not a random lady, the lady at the salon


----------



## mal

he hee!


----------



## _MLVC_

loash said:


> Christina Aguilera



I can't do anything but look at the shoes and see the scuffing and think that someone with her amount of money should better take care of her Louboutins! lol


----------



## alyssa08

they look fine to me... the sole is going to wear the minute you step outside


----------



## nillacobain

Heidi Klum in jade Pigalles:

Image credit: 
http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/11/celebrities-in-vb-heidi-klum-in.html


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

nillacobain said:


> Heidi Klum in jade Pigalles:
> 
> Image credit:
> http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/11/celebrities-in-vb-heidi-klum-in.html



too matchy matchy, but the shoes themselves are wonderful


----------



## oxox

Love that colour!


----------



## bling*lover

Heidi's shoes are fab, I love that color in the bianca's especially this season! And I don't mind seeing Christina's CL's with scuffed soles, because lets face it you can't put cotton wool on the bottom of them and walk around all the time, just shows she really loves them!


----------



## 5elle

You will scuff the soles of your CLs even wearing them on a kitchen floor. Unless you add rubber soles there's no way around it.

Christina looks great. She's getting a really hard time over her extra weight but it really suits her.


----------



## needloub

Halle's body is PERFECT!!


----------



## jancedtif

nillacobain said:


> Heidi Klum in jade Pigalles:
> 
> Image credit:
> http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/11/celebrities-in-vb-heidi-klum-in.html



Perfect!


----------



## nillacobain




----------



## cts900

^^I love her so much it almost hurts.


----------



## needloub

^^She is superbly unique and beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dita looks fabulous as always


----------



## mal

cts900 said:


> ^^I love her so much it almost hurts.


----------



## Louboufan

I agree with you. There is really nothing one can do to prevent the sole from being removed .


alyssa08 said:


> they look fine to me... the sole is going to wear the minute you step outside


----------



## nillacobain




----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Louboufan said:


> I agree with you. There is really nothing one can do to prevent the sole from being removed .



I agree! They are shoes...they are meant to be worn 

Dita looks AMAZINGGG. I don't think I've ever seen a bad of picture of her


----------



## carlinha

dita IS perfection


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree.


----------



## BellaShoes

Christina in NoPrive


----------



## BellaShoes

Christina in BlingBlings!!!


----------



## Liv7

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF BOOTS THESE ARE?? 
THANKS FOR ANY HELP! 

http://www.singer22.com/mbb200kc.html

2.singer22.net/static/products/T275x400/MBB200KC.jpg
0.singer22.net/static/products/images/MBB200KC.jpg
0.singer22.net/static/products/images/MBB200KC.jpg


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I love that Christina wears a lot of the older styles!


----------



## BellaShoes

Liv7 said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF BOOTS THESE ARE??
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP!
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/mbb200kc.html



Welcome to tPF!
Sorry this is a Celebrity CL thread... you should post your inquiry in the Glass Slipper thread.


----------



## BellaShoes

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I love that Christina wears a lot of the older styles!



ITA! It's fun to see Celebrities actually wearing their shoes more than once...


----------



## BellaShoes

Kylie M in Leopard MBP


----------



## BellaShoes

Kylie M


----------



## BellaShoes

And the MBP make another appearance.... this ensemble is perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

Briget's Back


----------



## jancedtif

^Love her!


----------



## BellaShoes

She is pretty fantastic....


----------



## bling*lover

*Kylie* always looks amazing. 
I think that little extra weight on *Christina* really suits her, and she's also dreesing really well lately good on her! 
*Dita* is always perfection, I love that she's so unique and bold - love her!


----------



## 9distelle

Maria Jose Suarez in Lady Peep Nude


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I love Kylie


----------



## Liv7

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Maria needs a heel grip! I am afraid she is going to fall out...

On a side note, gorgeous lady peeps!!


----------



## rockvixen76

The boots Kylie has on are really not my thing, they kinda remind me of the things you put on horses knees and hooves to stop them getting knocked on things when doing cross country.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Jennifer Hudson in Maggie


----------



## authenticplease

I think Jennifer looks fantastic


----------



## RedBottomLover

^^ ITA. With all the weight loss she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Layla76

Can anyone ID Jennifer's dress? Love it!


----------



## Jönathan

Jessica Alba


----------



## carlinha

^OMG the maudissima look fantastic on her!!!  she totally pulls them off!


----------



## jeshika

I love how the dress and the shoes match!


----------



## erinmiyu

i DIE at the maudissimas!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Paris Hilton doing community service in her CL's.
Sorry in advance if I offend anyone here, but she's an idiot!!!










I can't believe she's going to ruin those CL's


----------



## erinmiyu

^^not only is she going to ruin her CLs but it's also kind of offensive (imo) for her to act like that when doing community service


----------



## jeshika

Yep, I agree! I read she got paint on it too. ugh. she makes me sick.




			
				Jönathan;17216487 said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton doing community service in her CL's.
> Sorry in advance if I offend anyone here, but she's an idiot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe she's going to ruin those CL's


----------



## jancedtif

Jennifer and Jessica look fantastic!!  

Paris is crazy and a bit of a show off!


----------



## bling*lover

Jessica Alba 
Paris Hilton :censor:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicki Minaj


----------



## LavenderIce

Miley Cyrus


----------



## LavenderIce

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... the black glitter Lady Peep slingback


----------



## BellaShoes

nm.


----------



## mal

^^


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna & Nicki Minaj


----------



## carlinha

^whoever nicki minaj is, she is ruining my shoes 

that busy dress is too much for those shoes!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa08

wow, miley actually looks great!


----------



## Loubie22

I think Miley's hair looks slightly green. I am a hairdresser.


----------



## alyssa08

Beyonce


----------



## SassySarah

Beyonce looks stunning!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

Yes I totally agree. Niki Minaj is doing way too much. It def took away from the beauty of the shoe!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Renee Zellweger






Marisa Tomei






AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## savvysgirl

Reality TV 'star' - Amy Childs











Had to add this one because its funny, hehe!


----------



## nillacobain

Jönathan;17216285 said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba


 
Ahhhh those Maudissima!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

savvysgirl said:


> Renee Zellweger



Renee looks great. Are these the Multi Glitter Ron Ron's?


----------



## needloub

Renee looks great!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

my gosh so much eye candy!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

arghh i love nicki but i really dislike that dress!!!


----------



## compulsive

CelticLuv said:


> Renee looks great. Are these the Multi Glitter Ron Ron's?



Mini MC glitter Lady Lynch.


----------



## CelticLuv

thanks Compulsive! They are stunning, I must have!


----------



## carlinha

OMG BEYONCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   she has my shoes!!!!  i WANT WANT WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

everyone looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> OMG BEYONCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   she has my shoes!!!!  i WANT WANT WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone looks gorgeous!!!!



Do you know which those brown strass ambertina?
TIA carlinah


----------



## carlinha

^which store?  no idea!  i emailed everyone asking for them, no response!

problem is, i think they're the CROC AND STRASS version!


----------



## weB3now

LavenderIce said:


> Miley Cyrus




I'm sorry, but the poor girl looks like she's pooping fabric!! :weird:


----------



## BellaShoes

Dear Fergie, 

If you are out there and you can hear me... you know this comes from love as I have a mad crush on you but please stop wearing 150mm CL's for performing... you used to own live performances now you just wobble around stage... I miss Fergie. :cry:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_tSuyEVyJY

xo
Bella


----------



## BellaShoes

.


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

^ You are so right!! I just noticed that!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

It makes me sad thinking of her 'show' prior to the Dutchess and now she always wears crazy sky highs on stage.


----------



## Loubie22

carlinha said:


> ^which store?  no idea!  i emailed everyone asking for them, no response!
> 
> problem is, i think they're the CROC AND STRASS version!



Indeed, they are croc & strass. And I believe they were sold exclusively for 4.6k


----------



## heatherB

weB3now said:


> I'm sorry, but the poor girl looks like she's pooping fabric!! :weird:


 
I never would've thought of that, but I totally see it!  Eww


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Brandy


----------



## CelticLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Blake Lively



OMG!!! I am LOVING this dress! Can anyone ID it?
Blake looks flawless as usual!


----------



## Watersnake

CelticLuv said:


> OMG!!! I am LOVING this dress! Can anyone ID it?
> Blake looks flawless as usual!



I believe it is Versace. Stunning!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ake-lively-scoops-up-40-pairs-of-louboutins/1


----------



## heatherB

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
Does Christina have a new man already? Better looking than the old one....


----------



## bling*lover

^^ PMSL I totally agree. She's looking so good at the moment.
Blake looks lovely and I love Brandy's dress!


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> Brandy



eeeee I love her dress and shoes!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Loubie22 said:


> Indeed, they are croc & strass. And I believe they were sold exclusively for 4.6k




 OMG. What a combination... What will Mr. L do next to top something like this? Diamond and croc?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Brandy looks fab!


----------



## PANda_USC

Anyone know who designed Brandy's dress? I love the color and the layers!


----------



## BellaShoes

Rihanna at a AMA party


----------



## BellaShoes

Jessica Simpson (with a new engagement ring!)


----------



## authenticplease

Rhianna looks fabulous!  LOVE the curls!


----------



## clothingguru

^ ME too! her curls are gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I like the curls aswell, but not too sure about the color, I think she looks better with the brown hair!


----------



## 5elle

Didn't see this posted. Cheryl Cole's video for Promise This. First 30seconds are worth a look - she's wearing red pony Big Lips.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F1q0Vn4u4g


----------



## BellaShoes

duplicate


----------



## BellaShoes

Jada Pinkett Smith in Clou Noeud


----------



## BellaShoes

An incognito (didn't work) Paris Hilton in CL Boots and Bag!

I love the bag!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kim Kardashian


----------



## alyssa08

I always forget how stunning the clou noeud is in black. nude seemed to be the more popular choice but I really prefer the black.


----------



## BellaShoes

Isn't it fantastic?


----------



## alyssa08

very!


----------



## imskyhigh

kim needs to retire those shoes.... along w/ kourtney...


----------



## jenayb

imskyhigh said:


> kim needs to retire those shoes.... along w/ kourtney...



The shoes can stay. 

What she needs to do is retire from lending her name to anything that will pay her. Where is she? The opening for Charmin's corporate executive bathroom?

In other news, dang Jada - don't hurt em!


----------



## ShoeNoob

jenaywins said:


> What she needs to do is retire from lending her name to anything that will pay her. Where is she? The opening for Charmin's corporate executive bathroom?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> The shoes can stay.
> 
> What she needs to do is retire from lending her name to anything that will pay her. Where is she? *The opening for Charmin's corporate executive bathroom*?
> 
> In other news, dang Jada - don't hurt em!



BAHAHHAHAHHHAA


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> The shoes can stay.
> 
> What she needs to do is retire from lending her name to anything that will pay her. Where is she? The opening for Charmin's corporate executive bathroom?
> 
> In other news, dang Jada - don't hurt em!


----------



## 5elle

Any chance we can make this thread a Kardashian-free zone? My brain is on time out


----------



## erinmiyu

jenaywins said:


> The shoes can stay.
> 
> What she needs to do is retire from lending her name to anything that will pay her. Where is she? The opening for Charmin's corporate executive bathroom?
> 
> In other news, dang Jada - don't hurt em!


 u *jenay*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*All things Kardashian*
:banned:


----------



## flowergirly

5elle said:


> Any chance we can make this thread *a Kardashian-free zone*? My brain is on time out





BellaShoes said:


> *All things Kardashian*
> :banned:



I with you both on that. (Maybe a sub-thread to this one for those who are still interested?)


----------



## MadameElle

Ita



bellashoes said:


> *all things kardashian*
> :banned:


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> u *jenay*!







BellaShoes said:


> *All things Kardashian*
> :banned:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

does anyone know who makes this dress that Jennifer Lopez is wearing with her fab rolandos?


----------



## BellaShoes

Cavalli or DG maybe? And hellllooooo, how did you do a iphone screen shot?


----------



## alyssa08

I am so down for the banning. I don't even want to say their names


----------



## imskyhigh

*Bella*, hold down the "power" button and press the "home" button...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## melialuvs2shop

imskyhigh said:


> *Bella*, hold down the "power" button and press the "home" button...




simultaneously...  and you should hear a click



and helloooo?!?  you had an iphone long before i did *Bella*...  how did you not know???


----------



## BellaShoes

^ who knows.... I always find out something new.

Anyways.... RIHANNA looks unbelievable! *LL* did you see her on the AMA? Gorgeous and she owned the performances!


----------



## purseinsanity

alyssa08 said:


> I am so down for the banning. I don't even want to say their names


----------



## NANI1972

alyssa08 said:


> I am so down for the banning. I don't even want to say their names


  From this day forward they shall be referred to as "they who must be named". 

*BTW: Good one Jenay!*


----------



## NANI1972

Blake Lively


----------



## NANI1972

Anna Paquin


----------



## SassySarah

I love Blake's Bibis!


----------



## pixiesparkle

same!!! I havent seen Bibi in that colour before


----------



## 9distelle

Kim Kardashian on Lady Peep


----------



## cuddles001

Anna looks great!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Blake and Kim look great. OMG to Blake with her gorgeous figure.


----------



## CelticLuv

Blake!


----------



## CelticLuv

9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian on Lady Peep



Perhaps "they who must be named" should've worn a bra with thicker material 
Then again, maybe the "peek-a-boo" was intentional for attention.


----------



## Theren

CelticLuv said:


> Perhaps "they who must be named" should've worn a bra with thicker material
> Then again, maybe the "peek-a-boo" was intentional for attention.


 
Omg I just noticed.. eww so trashy!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

CelticLuv said:


> Perhaps "they who must be named" should've worn a bra with thicker material
> Then again, maybe the "peek-a-boo" was intentional for attention.



good eye...totally missed that the first time around. but then again i was looking at everything from the ankle down.


----------



## clothingguru

Anne Hathaway - Lady peep Spike  





Bigger version here: http://coolspotters.com/shoes/christian-louboutin-lady-peep-spike-pumps/photos_videos#medium-978749


----------



## crazzee_shopper

clothingguru said:


> Anne Hathaway - Lady peep Spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger version here: http://coolspotters.com/shoes/christian-louboutin-lady-peep-spike-pumps/photos_videos#medium-978749



wow. she looks really good.


----------



## clothingguru

^ i know doesn't she!!!!


----------



## karwood

Jessica Alba wearing Pigalili:


----------



## purseinsanity

crazzee_shopper said:


> good eye...totally missed that the first time around. but then again i was looking at everything from the ankle down.



  Me too!  LOL...My eyes go straight to the shoes in this thread!!


----------



## missgiannina

karwood said:


> Jessica Alba wearing Pigalili:



OMG those look great in black!!!!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Anne looks amazing
Jessica looks good but my eyes went straight to the shoes, I love them!


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively and Mr. Louboutin. Blake is wearing Marale.


----------



## clothingguru

i  the black pigalili!!!!


----------



## karwood

Mila Kunis  wearing Pumice Satin Maggie with gold cap toe:


----------



## pixiesparkle

OMG..satin Pumice Maggie with GOLDDD CAPP.. absolutely stunning!!!! the gold really stands out and she wears them perfectlyyyy


----------



## needloub

^^I love them!!


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> Mila Kunis wearing Pumice Satin Maggie with gold cap toe:


 
OH MY GOD!!!!!


----------



## stefvilla

Mila is one of my faves and love how the shoes look with her dress!


----------



## HermesLuv

Love Mila's whole ensemble! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CelticLuv

crazzee_shopper said:


> good eye...totally missed that the first time around. but then again i was looking at everything from the ankle down.





purseinsanity said:


> Me too!  LOL...My eyes go straight to the shoes in this thread!!




same here. I look at the shoes first then I look up to take in the rest of the outfit.  in this case,  unfortunately for my eyes, her "top" stood out


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Jessica Alba wearing Pigalili:



Black Pigalili!  TDF! If only I could afford the price tag...


----------



## carrera993

Can anyone identify Mila's dress? TIA!


----------



## heatherB

karwood said:


> Mila Kunis wearing Pumice Satin Maggie with gold cap toe:


 
These are incredible!


----------



## karwood

carrera993 said:


> Can anyone identify Mila's dress? TIA!



Elie Saab. It is from the Spring 2011 collection


----------



## BellaShoes

Anne Hathaway looks amazing! I need LP Spikes in my life.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Anne Hathaway is one of the most beautiful women in show business today!


----------



## BellaShoes

Another shot of Jessica Alba


----------



## BijouBleu

iloveredsoles said:


> Anne Hathaway is one of the most beautiful women in show business today!



Agreed! I love the LP spike on her.


----------



## yazziestarr

karwood said:


> Mila Kunis  wearing Pumice Satin Maggie with gold cap toe:



...
and Mila looks gorgeous too.


----------



## carrera993

Thanks karwood!  
I need that dress in my life!!


----------



## icecreamom

iloveredsoles said:


> Anne Hathaway is one of the most beautiful women in show business today!


 
I totally agree, she's gorgeous!


----------



## calisurf

^ and seems so genuine and sweet.  I have a girl crush on her and Alexa Chung.


----------



## najda

I'm utterly horrified...


----------



## mal




----------



## pixiesparkle

OMG is the Uma Thurman? and wth are they doing to those poor CLs..=(


----------



## carlinha

^WTF


----------



## najda

Apparently it's the roast of Quintin Tarantino. He's known to have a bit of a foot fetish. I can't decide whether to puke or cry!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gheez.... at least do a sexy as hell shoe.


----------



## bling*lover

najda said:


> Apparently it's the roast of Quintin Tarantino. He's known to have a bit of a foot fetish. I can't decide whether to puke or cry!


 
If she had those on her feet before she drank out of them, then i'm gunna go with puke!!!


----------



## alyssa08

eww :/ feet and champagne


----------



## ikaesmallz

*bling* I was thinking the same exact thing! GROSS!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh yuck!


----------



## BellaShoes

gross


----------



## BellaShoes

whoops...


----------



## jenayb

I'm sorry but, and not that she's known for her impeccable choices, but Nicki Minaj looks like an utter disaster above. 

May I add that sweat + the bubbly = carbonated nast.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Kardashians


----------



## bling*lover

Nicki Minaj's dress looks the bad creature in a sci-fi movie


----------



## 9distelle

Jillian Michaels wearing Banana


----------



## yousofine

Maybe this is "old news" but I went to see Burlesque last night.

It was AMAZING in it's category. S traditional development story with a bit of love  Poor country girls make it to the big city and fight to prove her talent. (and succeeds)

Christina Aguilera's character Alice receive a pair of Loubs from a man.

A kind of special edition Tsar Tsar. OOOOOH! Be still my heart!  

A strassed pair of Tsar Tsar. They were lovely.

There's a picture here:
http://media.nbcnewyork.com/images/267*194/louboutins+burlesque.jpg
http://www3.images.coolspotters.com...nd-christian-louboutin-tsar-pumps-gallery.jpg


So I would love to make a DIY with the Tsar Tsar (if I had a pair )


----------



## LouboutinNerd

najda said:


> I'm utterly horrified...



OMG!!!  WTF are they doing to those poor shoes?  That should be illegal.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Chanel Iman in Pigalili


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo


----------



## NANI1972

Is JLo trying out for a part as a werewolf for the next Twilight movie?


----------



## heatherB

RedBottomLover said:


> Chanel Iman in Pigalili


She is sooooooo beautiful! Those shoes are perfect with that dress. 

btw, can anyone ID the dress? It's stunning.


----------



## mal

NANI1972 said:


> Is JLo trying out for a part as a werewolf for the next Twilight movie?


----------



## Theren

RedBottomLover said:


> Chanel Iman in Pigalili



be still my heart!


----------



## taydev

Hmmm...I actually like JLo's furry look! Very diva-ish.


----------



## BellaShoes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo


 She looks like a chinchilla...


----------



## alyssa08

wow chanel is TEEEENY tiny! love the pigalillis.


----------



## BellaShoes

Christina


----------



## BellaShoes

This is a sure fired sign you cannot handle the shoes Miley....


----------



## carlinha

^:lolots:!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Paris in SingSings


----------



## imskyhigh

^ that is an plethora of patterns right there...


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> She looks like a chinchilla...


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> She looks like a chinchilla...



:lolots:

*Bella*, don't insult the chinchillas! they are pretty cute!


----------



## icecreamom

^ I was gonna say that


----------



## 5elle

BellaShoes said:


> Paris in SingSings
> 
> iheartthat.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10_2/parishiltonshopping2.jpg



Paris look oddly chic and authentically offbeat.


----------



## BattyBugs

I like Paris' dress. I love the shoes. Put them together...not so much.


----------



## taydev

BellaShoes said:


> This is a sure fired sign you cannot handle the shoes Miley....
> 
> assets.gearlive.com/fashion/blogimages/miley-cyrus-louboutins-2.jpg


 :lolots::lolots:


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

LOVINGG the fact that Christina finally got rid of those ratty extensions!


----------



## BijouBleu

What on earth is she doing? 



BellaShoes said:


> This is a sure fired sign you cannot handle the shoes Miley....
> 
> assets.gearlive.com/fashion/blogimages/miley-cyrus-louboutins-2.jpg


----------



## nyjaesmith

The pic of X-tina is old. It was taken earlier this year before she put that horrid weave in. She needs to go back to her bob cut ASAP!!!!  The only time I find pics of those 3 sisters flattering is when Mason is involved!!!!


----------



## Theren

Why does Khloe always wear a very tight skirt with too tight undies so she pudges out? Its so unflattering.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I swear Khloe is a drag queen... (perhaps that is why she needs to wear tight undies?)


----------



## MadameElle

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I swear Khloe is a drag queen... (perhaps that is why she needs to wear tight undies?)



I thought she was when I first saw her..


----------



## BattyBugs

Poor Khloe! The poor girl needs to learn how to dress.
 at Miley. She looks like she should be on a street corner in that photo.


----------



## clothingguru

BattyBugs said:


> I like Paris' dress. I love the shoes. Put them together...not so much.



ITA. Does anyone know who makes the dress?? TIA


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo


 

Her tight updo gives me headache just looking at it!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> ITA. Does anyone know who makes the dress?? TIA



I am not sure but it looks like something Missoni would do...


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Christina
> 
> bootlovers.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83452747269e20120a7710867970b-500wi



This must be old, right? Wedding ring + Jordan Bratman? 



BellaShoes said:


> Paris in SingSings
> 
> iheartthat.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10_2/parishiltonshopping2.jpg



Um. Her outfit = clash of the patterns.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nicki Minaj 











Kim K


----------



## CMP86

WTF is Nicki doing? That outfit is terrible!


----------



## Loubie22

Who makes Jlo's glasses?


----------



## 5elle

Loubie22 said:


> Who makes Jlo's glasses?



I think they're Dior


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously, KK drives a Rolls? Famous for being Famous....

Yes, I should have had a disclaimer on the pic of Christina, I posted it as I do not remember ever seeing it in the thread..


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Seriously, KK drives a Rolls? Famous for being Famous....
> 
> Yes, I should have had a disclaimer on the pic of Christina, I posted it as I do not remember ever seeing it in the thread..



Aaaaand a black Bentley coupe. Let's not forget about that.


----------



## inspiredgem

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K



Ewww, what's she standing in?


----------



## taydev

^LOL i was thinking the same thing! A big ol' SPLAT under her shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Yes, I should have had a disclaimer on the pic of Christina, I posted it as I do not remember ever seeing it in the thread..



They were in the previous threads.  However, you can't go wrong with Christina and CLs in this thread as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> I am not sure but it looks like something Missoni would do...



I Totally thought that right away too. But i wasnt sure. Ill be searching 
Thanks Bella


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

Blake Lively


----------



## BellaShoes

Dita


----------



## BellaShoes

Elisa Sednaoui


----------



## BellaShoes

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## BellaShoes

Rosamund Pike


----------



## BellaShoes

Paris Hilton


----------



## BellaShoes

Msr Louboutin is so cute, worth another post...


----------



## needloub

J Hud looks beautiful!  I love the look of her dark stockings with her shoes!


----------



## Aniski

needloub said:


> J Hud looks beautiful!  I love the look of her dark stockings with her shoes!



She looks lovely!


----------



## 5elle

Jennifer Hudson looks amazing! Gymspiration!! I have not been a fan of the black Maggies but they are stunning with black tights. I might change my mind on these.


----------



## cl-pig

Selita ebanks in grafitti pigalle


----------



## cl-pig

Marissa Miller in dorepi


----------



## BellaShoes

I didn't want this to get lost in the magazine thread...

Rihanna! Girl, we know your name....


----------



## 9distelle

Kim Kardashian in Lady Peep


----------



## 9distelle

...


----------



## surlygirl

can anyone id jennifer hudson's dress? and tell me why i would foolishly cancel my pre-order of the black maggie 160s?!! thanks.


----------



## nyjaesmith

J Hud is wearing Lanvin Spring 2010


----------



## laurenam

^I think Jennifer Hudson's dress is Donna Karen. I can't find it online though.


----------



## iloveredsoles

I really don't like Rhianna's toe nails...


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## CelticLuv

najda said:


> I'm utterly horrified...



 that is just wrong on sooo many different levels!! :weird:


----------



## CelticLuv

RedBottomLover said:


> Chanel Iman in Pigalili



Absolutely beautiful girl! Awesome shoes!! but she just looks incredibly skinny (and the camera is supposed to add 10 pounds!)


----------



## CelticLuv

BellaShoes said:


> Blake Lively
> 
> cdn.thefashionspot.com/images/stories/2010-Dec/Blake-Lively.jpg



Can anyone ID Blake's dress? thanks!


----------



## needloub

iloveredsoles said:


> I really don't like Rhianna's toe nails...


 
I hear ya!  I don't like how she keeps them so long...


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> Can anyone ID Blake's dress? thanks!




Prabal Gurung Fall 2010 RTW Collection


----------



## CelticLuv

thanks Karwood!


----------



## BijouBleu

Mila Kunis at the Black Swan premiere


----------



## Chariot

BellaShoes said:


> Jennifer Hudson
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Jennifer+Hudson+Happy+Hearts+Fund+Land+Dreams+EiKgezpaVaZl.jpg


Holy crap! Where have I been? Who shrunk J.Hud and WHY?  Hopefully, she doesn't hit Star Jones territory--really big head and small body.


----------



## FullyLoaded

^Weight Watchers took the credit, but I would give it to the paid personal trainer and personal chef.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I think Jennifer Hudson looks fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

nyjaesmith said:


> J Hud is wearing Lanvin Spring 2010



Yes, Lanvin.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I think Jennifer Hudson looks fabulous!



I agree. She looks healthy and happy.


----------



## BellaShoes

Has there been chatter about Christina being pregnant? I know she has had a seriously tough time of late but she kinda looks pregnant?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Has there been chatter about Christina being pregnant? I know she has had a seriously tough time of late but she kinda looks pregnant?


 
Either that or she's gained some weight.


----------



## needloub

BellaShoes said:


> Has there been chatter about Christina being pregnant? I know she has had a seriously tough time of late but she kinda looks pregnant?


 
I thought she was pregnant when I first saw her performing her song from Burlesque.  I guess only time will tell...


----------



## BattyBugs

There has been chatter about pregnancy, but you know how it is when you are famous...eat one too many muffins & get caught at an odd angle, then you are assumed to be expecting.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Totally agree, they do that to celebs all the time. Haven't really heard anything about her being pregnant, but if its just that she's put on a little weight then I think she looks good for it!


----------



## Jönathan

Kristin Davis


----------



## bling*lover

^^ That outfit would have been better without the jacket!


----------



## needloub

^^I agree, but she still exudes classic elegance!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kristin Davis looks pretty, she _is_ Charolette... I hope to see her in movies/TV again soon


----------



## CMP86

I think the outfit would have been fine if the jacket fit better. If it were more fitted and not so baggy she would look great.


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> Dita
> 
> cdn.thefashionspot.com/images/stories/Dita-Von-Teese-Fashion.jpg



I'm just catching up on this thread and I had to laugh when I saw this picture.   It's like this continuum of style--with Dita being very prim and classic on one end and Victoria Beckham all trendy and of-the-moment at the other.


----------



## bling*lover

needloub said:


> ^^I agree, but she still exudes classic elegance!


 
Yeah she does. She's gorgeous I love her, but It just would be nicer to see more of the dress without the jacket!


----------



## needloub

^^ITA!!  It's so chunky on her...LOL!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Haifa Wehbi in Gold Bridget's Back *


----------



## erinmiyu

^^that whole outfit is spectacular!


----------



## taydev

Wow!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Definitely wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## cl-pig

Nicky Hilton in suede pigalles


----------



## drnadsmd

CL's CL's everywhere!!!


----------



## jeshika

drnadsmd said:


> CL's CL's everywhere!!!


OMG where is she?! is that her closet?


----------



## Ayala

I love the Calypsos just strewn about the floor.


----------



## carlinha

jeshika said:


> OMG where is she?! is that her closet?



yes that's her closet.  

and she has MY SHOES (in my avi) held hostage.  time to break in.


----------



## calisurf

Did you see the rest of the photos of Christina?


----------



## ikaesmallz

Holy jesus, Christina's closet always makes me  It's BEYOND words.


----------



## taydev

i really dont need to see that. it's nearly depressing how my cl's are all scrunched up in my tiny closet:cry:


----------



## stefvilla

Found this in Bal Harbour Magazine, Georgina Chapman (from Marchesa) is obsessed with her Big Lips CL booties. 
http://www.balharbourshops.com/page-143.html


She says "I am always in heels- I can't live without Louboutin!"


----------



## singsongjones

CMP86 said:


> WTF is Nicki doing? That outfit is terrible!


 
 Agreed....


----------



## indypup

calisurf said:


> Did you see the rest of the photos of Christina?



MHM.  Though, I was too distracted by her shoes to care about what she was doing/wearing!


----------



## gipursegal

Agreed! Nicki's outfit is ridic. I am so in love with those Big Lips CL booties. You really can't beat that heel...


----------



## RedBottomLover

indypup said:


> MHM.  Though, I was too distracted by her shoes to care about what she was doing/wearing!


Or lack there of.


----------



## bling*lover

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Haifa Wehbi in Gold Bridget's Back *


 
I have no idea who she is, but she is beautiful and the outfit and the shoes are


----------



## carlinha

calisurf said:


> Did you see the rest of the photos of Christina?



nevermind.


----------



## clothingguru

stefvilla said:


> Found this in Bal Harbour Magazine, Georgina Chapman (from Marchesa) is obsessed with her Big Lips CL booties.
> http://www.balharbourshops.com/page-143.html
> 
> 
> She says "I am always in heels- I can't live without Louboutin!"



I NEEEEEED Georgina's dress! Anyone know where i can find it? I have searched everywhere! Thank you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

so jealous of that enormous closet.


----------



## CelticLuv

oooh, to have a closet like Christina's and "having" to keep buying more CL's to fill the empty spaces  ...one can only dream.  and keep dreaming


----------



## Indieana

I am sooo jealous of Xtinas wardrobe - Lucky Lucky girl!

:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> I NEEEEEED Georgina's dress! Anyone know where i can find it? I have searched everywhere! Thank you!



i may be wrong, but it looks like a marchesa... maybe send them an email?


----------



## clothingguru

^ Thank you* Car*! i always forget i can send emails!!!!! Hope i find it


----------



## clothingguru

^^ 

"Thank you for your interest in Marchesa. Unfortunately this dress was never produced for sales."


----------



## 5elle

clothingguru said:


> ^^
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in Marchesa. Unfortunately this dress was never produced for sales."



I swear Olivia Palermo is wearing the same dress - have a look in her style thread.

The thing is, a dress maker could whiz up something similar for you. It would not be an exact replica, but I think you could channel that dress very easily.

Where are the Christina Aguilera pics from? Would love to see the rest!!


----------



## clothingguru

Im heading over there right now! Thanks so much for the tip! Your right i will see what my seamstress can do...she is AMAZING!!!


----------



## regeens

5elle said:


> Where are the Christina Aguilera pics from? Would love to see the rest!!



She had a shoot for In Style magazine, here's one of the links which features it. http://www.hollywoodbackwash.com/inside-christina-aguileras-house-in-style-magazin/

And I believe the closet shot in the previous page came from the series of photos stolen by a hacker from Xtina's stylist or something. Just google "christina aguilera closet leaked photos" and you'll find her photos.


----------



## 5elle

*regeens* thank you so much! I saw the old pics before but didn't recognise the one where she's wearing the McQueen leggings.

*clothingguru* I hope the dress works out for you! It's a stunner  Here's the image in case you're having trouble with what is a ginormous style thread! http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/palermo-white-dress1.jpg


----------



## clothingguru

^ thanks so much 5elle!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> ^^
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in Marchesa. Unfortunately this dress was never produced for sales."



ARGH! I loathe that response!!! I searched the world over for a pair of tights in a JIMMY CHOO ad and finally reached the wardrobe consultant for the photo shoot and was told 'Our apologies, the tights seen in that campaign were made specifically for Jimmy Choo and never produced beyond...'.... GAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## BellaShoes

regeens said:


> She had a shoot for In Style magazine, here's one of the links which features it. http://www.hollywoodbackwash.com/inside-christina-aguileras-house-in-style-magazin/
> 
> And I believe the closet shot in the previous page came from the series of photos stolen by a hacker from Xtina's stylist or something. Just google "christina aguilera closet leaked photos" and you'll find her photos.



Do you think she would noticed if I brought in a futon and slept quietly in the corner?

I have coveted the A Mcq leggings she is wearing in the posted pics for seasons!


----------



## cl-pig

Danielle Lineker wearing Pigalles


----------



## BellaShoes

Rhianna in London (Babels maybe?)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Vendrazi

How is she walking in those?  That is a hell of a gap at the back of her ankle!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> More of Jennifer Lopez



sigh, SUPER ENVIOUS of JLO


----------



## flowergirly

cl-pig said:


> Danielle Lineker wearing Pigalles


That's not all she's "wearing" ... yikes!


----------



## karwood

Katy Perry wearing Supra Fifre:


----------



## jancedtif

What the hell does Jenny From the Block have on?!


----------



## bling*lover

Love the gold very mix on JLO, but a little bit of padding or something wouldn't go astray!!


----------



## IslandSpice

LavenderIce said:


> More of Jennifer Lopez


 
Can someone please ID this coat...I love it!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Vendrazi said:


> How is she walking in those?  That is a hell of a gap at the back of her ankle!!



i know! do they buy them big because they can't find their size?!


----------



## Theren

The very mix's are so hot but how is she staying in those shoes? What a gap!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, Which Boutiques carry the *GOLD V.MIX* ?
Anyone?

TIA "


----------



## CelticLuv

Vendrazi said:


> How is she walking in those?  That is a hell of a gap at the back of her ankle!!



my thoughts exactly!!! and being able to carry her kid no less (who looks like he's asking the same question, looking down at his mommy's shoes)!!
they look like they're 2 sizes too big!


----------



## carlinha

CelticLuv said:


> and being able to carry her kid no less (who



now THAT'S talent, with 150 mm heels!!!!


----------



## Aniski

^^Indeed!  Super mom alright!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> ARGH! I loathe that response!!! I searched the world over for a pair of tights in a JIMMY CHOO ad and finally reached the wardrobe consultant for the photo shoot and was told 'Our apologies, the tights seen in that campaign were made specifically for Jimmy Choo and never produced beyond...'.... GAAAAAAAAAA!



Oh gosh! I know tell me about it! Why shouldnt things be produced for everyone  Oh well. i Guess thats the way it is ...


----------



## clothingguru

SOOOO jealous of JLO! Those are  SOOO DREAMY and holding a kid too?!!!! WOWZA!


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> now THAT'S talent, with 150 mm heels!!!!


 

I agree!


----------



## Aniski

She's not wearing these but Dita tweeted a pic of her burlesque CLs.  Thought I'd share it here.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...271728&Signature=AW7njz0AxQ+MQhkF2pdrT0BliAg=

EDIT: For some reason I can't put up the pic.


----------



## karwood

Lea Michele wearing Kadreya:


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Rhianna in London (Babels maybe?)



She is wearing Ariella ankle boots


----------



## mishybelle

I've been away from this thread for maybe a week... I'm so glad I haven't seen any Kardashian pics! It was getting to be too much!


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Kadreya:




I barely noticed the shoes... is it bad that i think that her dress looks like a curtain/sack on her? she's so pretty... the dress is wayy too long on her.


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> I barely noticed the shoes... is it bad that i think that her dress looks like a curtain/sack on her? she's so pretty... the dress is wayy too long on her.



I agree, it is definitely not one of her best outfits. The dress does look too stiff and long on her.


----------



## BellaShoes

Christina at the Burlesque Premiere in London


----------



## BellaShoes

More of Christina...


----------



## mal

^^^Beautiful!


----------



## 9distelle

Kim Kardashian on Lady Peep


----------



## Marrion

it girls


----------



## karwood

And just like that, our break from the Kardashians is over.



9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian on Lady Peep


----------



## legaldiva

Sorry--she's non-stop in CLs.


----------



## calisurf

^ she actually looks really pretty there.


----------



## Vendrazi

Holy God, click on that picture of KK and look at the big version!

Is her foot bleeding? Has it simply been rubbed raw? That is the most painful looking foot I've ever seen.


----------



## erinmiyu

^^it looks kind of... painful, but pigalle 120s are no joke!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I don't think it was bleeding, but it certainly looks swollen and redish!


----------



## jenayb

It just looks like it's been rubbed quite a bit. Lord, can you imagine what her feet will look like by the time she is 45? Gahhhhhhhh. :weird:


----------



## BellaShoes

this is precisely why i am 'exploring' other options..sadly CLs have ruined my right foot


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Damn Louboutin's being so amazing! Hope your foot is feeling ok* Bella*! I don't know why celebs don't wear flats more often like KK and Victoria Beckham especially, you can tell her feet are already ruined. The heels (especially Louboutin's) are great but nice flat shoe every now and then never hurt anyone!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> this is precisely why i am 'exploring' other options..sadly CLs have ruined my right foot


 
I with you on this *bella, *I just can't do the CLs all the time and the pain! My toes need a break. hope your foot is ok in all your lovely Atwoods and tribtoos


----------



## Vendrazi

BellaShoes said:


> this is precisely why i am 'exploring' other options..sadly CLs have ruined my right foot



Oh no! That's terrible news! I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> this is precisely why i am 'exploring' other options..sadly CLs have ruined my right foot


 
I'm in this same boat. My CL collection is lovely to look at, but I'm always in flats by 3pm.  

On a good note, Other Options = Brian Atwood, YSL, Nicholas Kirkwood, Balenciaga......


----------



## FlipDiver

Here's the newly released Kardashian Christmas card, in all its gothic glam glory:







Looks like Khourtney is wearing black suede Declics, maybe?  I can't really tell.  There are some behind the scenes pics listed on Khloe K's website that show a side view.  http://khloekardashian.celebuzz.com/






Discuss.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I have to give it to them, that Christmas card is gorgeous! It looks like a painting, I'd love a shot like that with my family. The younger girl at the bottom left has the best dress IMO.


----------



## FlipDiver

FlipDiver said:


> Here's the newly released Kardashian Christmas card, in all its gothic glam glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Khourtney is wearing black suede Declics, maybe?  I can't really tell.  There are some behind the scenes pics listed on Khloe K's website that show a side view.  http://khloekardashian.celebuzz.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.



It's gorgeous overall, but I think the longer you stare at it, the creepier their facial expressions get.  Why isn't anyone smiling?


----------



## calisurf

OMG beautiful on the color scheme and richness but then so creepy!  Their eyes...skeevy!

:weird:


----------



## bling*lover

^^ lol so true, I was just thinking to myself that the longer I stared at it the more they look like wax figures. Maybe they are the new Addams family! I do really like the pic though!


----------



## Vendrazi

I like how the little baby dude isn't really in the shot (he doesn't look like a real human being anyhow, in the actual card). 

I think they're not smiling because that would show wrinkles.


----------



## indypup

^lol.  Also, HOLY PHOTOSHOP!  I know Khloe's waist isn't that tiny!

Still, it isn't a bad shot.


----------



## FlipDiver

So what style of CLs is Khourtney wearing?


----------



## stilly

It does look like a painting or maybe something that was digitally created. It certainly doesn't look like a real photo. Its a bit creepy...Adams Family is just what I was thinking!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Wow.... they went nuts with the "final touches"


----------



## jeshika

Kim K looks a little oompah loompah-y


----------



## jancedtif

That little boy is adorable!!!


----------



## karwood

Jessica Alba wearing Ballota:


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> Kim K looks a little oompah loompah-y



It also looks like her breasts are running away from her chest, sideways.


----------



## indypup

FlipDiver said:


> So what style of CLs is Khourtney wearing?


Probably the black suede Miss Clichy she's always wearing!

OMG.  My jaw just dropped at the sight of the glitter Ballotas.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> this is precisely why i am 'exploring' other options..sadly CLs have ruined my right foot


 OMG my first outing in Biancas ever I got a damn bunyon on my right foot and I never ever had one before  the only way to get it removed is to get it surgically removed


----------



## SassySarah

Lamar looks like he is photo shopped into that pic! He's missing from the second pic too.


----------



## jeshika

SassySarah said:


> Lamar looks like he is photo shopped into that pic! He's missing from the second pic too.



HAHAHAHAHAHAA, u are right, *Sassy*!!!!! the lighting is totally off... A for effort?


----------



## needloub

Those glitter Ballotas are TDF!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

carlinha said:


> yes that's her closet.
> 
> and she has MY SHOES (in my avi) held hostage. time to break in.


 
Ride or Die, I got your back!! CL's 4 life!!!:ninja::ninja::ninja::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## crystalhowlett

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Kadreya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q,
> 
> fire the personal stlylist!


----------



## crystalhowlett

FlipDiver said:


> Here's the newly released Kardashian Christmas card, in all its gothic glam glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Khourtney is wearing black suede Declics, maybe? I can't really tell. There are some behind the scenes pics listed on Khloe K's website that show a side view. http://khloekardashian.celebuzz.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


The youngest girls are killing it!! They look great!


----------



## crystalhowlett

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG my first outing in Biancas ever I got a damn bunyon on my right foot and I never ever had one before  the only way to get it removed is to get it surgically removed


 
Biancas are hard, and worse if you dont get the perfect fit!!! 
 4 hrs is the longest I've gone with a bathroom break just to sit down


----------



## bling*lover

Jessica Alba looks fab, I love her with the shorter hair, makes her look a little older but she still looks good!


----------



## 9distelle

Kim Kardashian... She is always in Lady Peep!
...unlike previous pic her feet looks in well condition, they are made of some iron :robot:


----------



## Theren

Lamar and the baby are missing.. and man did they change Mom Kardashians dress color..


----------



## legaldiva

The Kardashian Kristmas Kard looks so kreepy.


----------



## mistyknightwin

legaldiva said:


> The Kardashian Kristmas Kard looks so kreepy.


 I thought I was the only one that thought this....It's a Christmas card for pete's sake shouldn't they be smiling and happy?! They look angry and constipated!


----------



## Ilovelouboutin

9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian... She is always in Lady Peep!
> ...unlike previous pic her feet looks in well condition, they are made of some iron :robot:


 
What the hell does Kim Kardashian even do? The only time I ever see pictures of her, she's on the red carpet...but what in God's name is she promoting?


----------



## nillacobain

icecreamom said:


> Wow.... they went nuts with the "final touches"


----------



## jeshika

Ilovelouboutin said:


> What the hell does Kim Kardashian even do? The only time I ever see pictures of her, she's on the red carpet...but what in God's name is she promoting?



don't know either but she made $6million dollars last year so she must be doing something right!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Chanel Iman

*excuse the tag on the pic, I couldn't find it anywhere else*


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## needloub

Loved how Chanel paired her Declics with a casual outfit, but I don't love the combo on Christina.  Love the shoes, but not a good pairing with the dress...


----------



## LavenderIce

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Loved how Chanel paired her Declics with a casual outfit, but I don't love the combo on Christina.  Love the shoes, but not a good pairing with the dress...



Agreed!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Yes I agreee!! Chanel looks tres chic
Christina on the other hand, the pomice Maggies don't really go w the dress IMO..it seems she's been wearing only CLs to her Burlesque premieres?


----------



## needloub

pixiesparkle said:


> Yes I agreee!! Chanel looks tres chic
> Christina on the other hand, the pomice Maggies don't really go w the dress IMO..*it seems she's been wearing only CLs to her Burlesque premieres?*



More eye candy for us...


----------



## LavenderIce

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## jenayb

Am I the only one who finds Chippendales gross?


----------



## carrera993

jenaywins said:


> Am I the only one who finds Chippendales gross?


 

Nope, I can only assume that their demographic is men, as I don't know a single woman who finds them attractive.  

Daniel Craig on the other hand... grrrrr.  Man candy!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't find them gross, but I don't find them attractive either. ^


----------



## .pursefiend.

Keyshia Cole


----------



## jenayb

carrera993 said:


> *Nope, I can only assume that their demographic is men*, as I don't know a single woman who finds them attractive.
> 
> Daniel Craig on the other hand... grrrrr. Man candy!!


----------



## karwood

.pursefiend. said:


> Keyshia Cole




  I think exotic OTK boots looks ridiculous on anyone. It just seems too costume-y, IMHO.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## stefvilla

Hey guys here's Minnie Mortimer- she loves her grey CL booties- anyone know the model name?
http://dev.balharbourshops.com/images/stories/page77.jpg


----------



## alyssa08

I think they are the lady derby


----------



## alyssa08

karwood said:


> I think exotic OTK boots looks ridiculous on anyone. It just seems too costume-y, IMHO.



I have to agree with you. too much.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Both Keisha and Cheryl Cole look ridiculous and gaudy IMO. Both outfits would have been better with blue or black skinny jeans.


----------



## taydev

^I agree. It's so simple, yet they make it so hard!


----------



## jancedtif

^Yep!


----------



## cl-pig

Probably the first customer of the Lucifer Bow-Ciara
Going to take a stab in the dark and say the dress is by Balmain


----------



## RedBottomLover

Ciara






Paris Hilton


----------



## kramer125

Oh, dear God, Paris


----------



## NANI1972

Ummmm, really.  Well at least we don't have to witness a crotch shot of this outfit!


----------



## *MJ*

^^Amen to that!!!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

No way!!! She has no shame at all!!


----------



## jeshika

indeed


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg - ciara!!! those boots!!!


----------



## carlinha

^ummm hello miss, what's in your avi????!!!


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> ^ummm hello miss, what's in your avi????!!!



*NERDY*!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera


 

Not liking her dress/shoes combo!


----------



## BattyBugs

I think that shot of Paris blinded me. That full moon is really  !


----------



## bling*lover

Oh Paris SHAME SHAME SHAME! Really like the lucifer's on ciara though!


----------



## jancedtif

kramer125 said:


> Oh, dear God, Paris



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gheez *Paris*, put that thing away!

*Ciara*...those boots....amazing!


----------



## flowergirly

RedBottomLover said:


> Paris Hilton


I could have gone all year without seeing that.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ all year... I could go my whole life.


----------



## jenayb

flowergirly said:


> I could have gone all year without seeing that.



Dang, and what's today - Dec 19th? We almost made it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe and Kim


----------



## BellaShoes

Love both shoes!! It is actually a pretty picture of both K's


----------



## stilly

I love Ciara in the Lucifers and Kim and Khloe are always rocking their CLs!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeshika said:


> *NERDY*!



oh! hehe


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> I love Ciara in the Lucifers and Kim and Khloe are always rocking their CLs!!!



Ciara really looks great these days.

I'm honestly sick of seeing the Kardashians, and I never thought it possible..


----------



## phiphi

BattyBugs said:


> I think that shot of Paris blinded me. That full moon is really  !



agreed!!!


----------



## taydev

i like the kardashians look but the colors are boring. they always wear either black or beige it seems......


----------



## stefvilla

AHHH my poor eyes, there's nothing cute about Paris' bum! SCARY!!

Don't love Ciara's boots- they look a bit "circusy" to me. 

Love Khloe's, they are sky high and supa- hot!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Jessica Stam


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## alyssa08

^^um... interesting :/

anyway, jessica stam is lovely. love the denis (?) on her.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

tights arn't pants


----------



## rdgldy

agreed!!!


----------



## taydev

I agree too. I also wear tights but I wear a sweater dress in FW, or a lengthy top that goes well below my bum in SS.


----------



## BellaShoes

Even with Rihanna's rockin bod, cover your tush... although I do love how she just strolls through department store, like whatever, I am Rihanna...


----------



## LavenderIce

She might have been missing some pants, but I give RhiRhi credit for browsing through the CLs:


----------



## BellaShoes

I know! That is what I was saying... she is just kicking it strolling through the shoe department... does she not know who she is? _What's my name..na na...._

Kinda getting a girl crush on NaNa...


----------



## heatherB

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> tights arn't pants


----------



## heatherB

RedBottomLover said:


> Jessica Stam


 
I never gave the Denis a second though....until I saw this picture. *sigh*


----------



## RedBottomLover

heatherB said:


> I never gave the Denis a second though....until I saw this picture. *sigh*


me either. they look SO good on her.


----------



## aoqtpi

I usually love Khloe and Kim's outfits. Not so much Kourtney's, though she's my favourite sister.


----------



## drnadsmd




----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## Jerrica

I really like Jessica Stam's dress & Jessica Alba's new haircut looks great!


----------



## surlygirl

so needed to see that pic, *lav*! been thinking about selling my bourge, but whenever i see someone wearing them ... i fall back in love with them. now if only i could fit something other than my meaty calf in them, i would wear them more often! managed to fit a black legging in there once, but it's usually bare leg or tights.

and btw, those champagne/nude satin hps are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*surly* do not sell your bourges!  Ever.  I'm in the same situation right now.  I can't wear anything but tights or leggings in them.  Jeggings is pushing it, but I ain't letting them go.


----------



## rdgldy

*surly*, same problem with the don jons.  Same meaty calf


----------



## Jerrica

rdgldy said:


> *surly*, same problem with the don jons.  Same meaty calf



add me to that list too! My dear cobbler is so sick of me forcing him to stretch all my boots!


----------



## IslandSpice

Here, here for the meaty calf club! My Babels are busting at the seams...


----------



## BellaShoes

Another celeb surfing the sale racks! Rihanna has been spotted all over the net at various sites from her recent Saks pop in and now Nicole Richie at Barneys in LA!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have to agree 100% with this! 



karwood said:


> I think exotic OTK boots looks ridiculous on anyone. It just seems too costume-y, IMHO.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have such a girl crush on Jessica Alba... she looks amazing!   Also, the nude glitter Ballotas she wore a few pages back are TDF!!


----------



## aoqtpi

fieryfashionist said:


> I have to agree 100% with this!



ITA. I find they usually look cute by themselves, but once worn it kinda looks like something is eating your leg...


----------



## purseinsanity

Paris is shameless.


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Am I the only one who finds Chippendales gross?



Nope!


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> ITA. I find they usually look cute by themselves, but once worn it kinda looks like something is eating your leg...



 Yes!  Like those National Geographic shows where a python swallows a deer whole!


----------



## BellaShoes

:cry:


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## Vendrazi

^^ who are they?


----------



## cts900

I think that is LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian?  Not sure on that _or_ the spelling of their names .


----------



## BellaShoes

LeAnn looks like she has new boobies


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ I was just thinking that!


----------



## kramer125

BellaShoes said:


> LeAnn looks like she has new boobies



Agree.


----------



## rdgldy

boobies and booties


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## purseinsanity

^   New boobies, booties, and a really large BOOB walking along next to her!


----------



## purseinsanity

FlipDiver said:


> Yes!  Like those National Geographic shows where a python swallows a deer whole!


----------



## Vendrazi

purseinsanity said:


> ^   New boobies, booties, and a really large BOOB walking along next to her!



Seriously, could that guy have a larger "DANGER: TURN BACK NOW" sign hanging off of him?


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> I think that is LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian? Not sure on that _or_ the spelling of their names .


 
Apparently they got engaged on the 27th  Danger, Danger LeAnn Rimes Danger!


----------



## AEGIS

bling*lover said:


> Apparently they got engaged on the 27th  Danger, Danger LeAnn Rimes Danger!




are they really? she is a hot mess over that relationship


----------



## flowergirly

BellaShoes said:


> LeAnn looks like she has new boobies



No kidding .... _brand new_.


----------



## bling*lover

AEGIS said:


> are they really? she is a hot mess over that relationship


 
Yeah I was reading it yesterday, can't remember where though sorry!


----------



## xoxoCat

I hate to say this, but her body looks really good in that picture...


Cat.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Murphy


----------



## pixiesparkle

The karung Boulimas are beautiful but I'm not feeling her outfit  they just don't go well together


----------



## nyjaesmith

There are reports that Nicole has blown through her 15 million dollar divorce settlement in 4 years but she is wearing new Louboutins. Priorities Nicole. Lol


----------



## 5elle

nyjaesmith said:


> There are reports that Nicole has blown through her 15 million dollar divorce settlement in 4 years but she is wearing new Louboutins. Priorities Nicole. Lol



She and I have the same priorities then. I get really peeved when people judge others on how they spend their money.


----------



## alyssa08

omg the boulimas are stunning and she wears them so well, imo. I have no idea who she is though.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ eddie murphy's ex-wife. she was a model, too, i think. mom of four kids, maybe five which i only mention because of her amazing body. lol.


----------



## JadoreCL

Kourtney Kardashian showing off her red bottoms. Those simple CL's go with everything - love them


----------



## .pursefiend.

Nicole Murphy...wow she still looks good! Shoes are cute too


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Murphy



Gosh!  I want the Boulimas!!


----------



## shoes4me

JadoreCL said:


> Kourtney Kardashian showing off her red bottoms. Those simple CL's go with everything - love them



this might be true, but it doesn´t help her outfit imo! she looks like she escaped from the schweizergarde or some similiar guard troop...


----------



## taydev

Falling desperately in love with the karung boulimas


----------



## stilly

shoes4me said:


> this might be true, but it doesn´t help her outfit imo! she looks like she escaped from the schweizergarde or some similiar guard troop...


 

*Shoes4me* - That's funny and so true!!!:lolots:


----------



## FlipDiver

shoes4me said:


> this might be true, but it doesn´t help her outfit imo! she looks like she escaped from the schweizergarde or some similiar guard troop...


----------



## aoqtpi

Leanne looks great! I wonder what she's doing these days (work-wise).


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Leanne looks great! I wonder what she's doing these days (work-wise).



Nada...... Nada damn thing.


----------



## Cityfashionista

5elle said:


> She and I have the same priorities then. I get really peeved when people judge others on how they spend their money.


----------



## Cityfashionista

MissTreselle824 said:


>




I  the booties & the boobies 

Her man stealing ways? Not so much!


----------



## Cityfashionista

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ eddie murphy's ex-wife. she was a model, too, i think. mom of four kids, maybe five which i only mention because of her amazing body. lol.



IKR!  I need that body after having that many children


----------



## Cityfashionista

JadoreCL said:


> Kourtney Kardashian showing off her red bottoms. Those simple CL's go with everything - love them





shoes4me said:


> this might be true, but it doesn´t help her outfit imo! she looks like she escaped from the schweizergarde or some similiar guard troop...





stilly said:


> *Shoes4me* - That's funny and so true!!!:lolots:



IDK I love the outfit.  I know my style is a lil out there but I'd totally wear that.

You ladies are funny though


----------



## Cityfashionista

RedBottomLover said:


> Ciara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris Hilton


 Ciara's boots!

But WTF is up with Paris?


----------



## authenticplease

Thought ya'll might get a laugh out of this photo of Lady Gaga....


----------



## jancedtif

^I.  Am.  Speechless...


----------



## FlipDiver

Maybe she just doesn't want to scratch her C'est Moi's...


----------



## nillacobain

authenticplease said:


> Thought ya'll might get a laugh out of this photo of Lady Gaga....


 
Last year she was wearing these C'est Mois no-stop!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Love GaGa!!! Attended one of her shows last summer and she performed in CL Robot. S/N: Kim K purchased 44 pairs of CL's a few days ago to wear in her new music video so I can't wait until on set photos are released to see which gorgeous shoes she bought.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jancedtif said:


> Gosh!  I want the Boulimas!!



Jan do it they would look so hotttttt on you !!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

nyjaesmith said:


> Love GaGa!!! Attended one of her shows last summer and she performed in CL Robot. S/N: Kim K purchased 44 pairs of CL's a few days ago to wear in her new music video so I can't wait until on set photos are released to see which gorgeous shoes she bought.



I meant 4 not 44 lol


----------



## Minamiz

Gaga's crowd surfing again......last time her nipple popped out of her costume.  Do hope her wig didn't come flying off or worse her shoes!  Love her though!


----------



## Vendrazi

nyjaesmith said:


> Love GaGa!!! Attended one of her shows last summer and she performed in CL Robot. S/N: Kim K purchased 44 pairs of CL's a few days ago to wear in her new music video so I can't wait until on set photos are released to see which gorgeous shoes she bought.



Well, if all 44 appeared in the music video, they'd be a tax deduction for business purposes...  Time to become a "pop star"! 

(I saw your message there were only 4. I like the idea of restocking my closet due to "business considerations," however.)


----------



## LavenderIce

Selita Ebanks


----------



## shopaholics

authenticplease said:


> Thought ya'll might get a laugh out of this photo of Lady Gaga....


 

Lol, how disgusting. She has to be the ugliest women I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## jeshika

shopaholics said:


> Lol, how disgusting. She has to be the ugliest women I've ever seen in my life.



that's kind of harsh! 
she's not a raving beauty but she is an amazing entertainer... creative and smart. i'll take that over no-personality pretty any day!


----------



## mal

^^^ita!!


----------



## authenticplease

^^I enjoy Lady Gaga for her unique personality and individuality! While I don't love everything she does, I think she has alot of fun with fashion and I admire her willingness to 'do her own thing'. I did not realize this photo would shock anyone, that was not my intention. I just thought it was funny that she was crowd surfing....holding her CLs up out of harms way.....maybe I missed something


----------



## heatherB

shopaholics said:


> Lol, how disgusting. She has to be the ugliest women I've ever seen in my life.


 
I don't think she's ugly at all, although sometimes I think her makeup/hair/costumes are. I think she's quite striking (I think of Angelica Huston is for example) and sometimes beautiful.

ETA: and she has an amazing body!

About the shoes, I bet if she didn't hold them up people would try to take them off her feet for souvenirs.


----------



## BellaShoes

Good golly gaga, close your legs.


----------



## alyssa08

authenticplease said:


> ^^I enjoy Lady Gaga for her unique personality and individuality! While I don't love everything she does, I think she has alot of fun with fashion and I admire her willingness to 'do her own thing'. I did not realize this photo would shock anyone, that was not my intention. I just thought it was funny that she was crowd surfing....holding her CLs up out of harms way.....maybe I missed something



not at all, darling! I love me some gaga and it's a fun pic! I would love some grey c'est mois.


----------



## kittenslingerie

BellaShoes said:


> Good golly gaga, close your legs.



Seriously, we'd all be talking smack if that was a regular girl up there with her legs spread.


----------



## bling*lover

jeshika said:


> that's kind of harsh!
> she's not a raving beauty but she is an amazing entertainer... creative and smart. i'll take that over no-personality pretty any day!


 
 I couldn't agree more, well said!


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## stilly

I don't care much for Rihanna's dress but I always love Pigalles...


----------



## BellaShoes

Blake Lively and Florence Welch NYE in Vegas


----------



## lovechanel920

Are these 160mm?


----------



## Vendrazi

Are her arches really high, or is her foot crammed into that shoe (kind of like her body is into that dress)??


----------



## 5elle

^^High arches. Mine are the same. Did she catch in a grill? The heels look so damaged!

I dont think her dress is too tight, but it is too immodest.


----------



## lovechanel920

Haylie Duff




Jenna Dewan


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco


----------



## louboutinlawyer

nillacobain said:


> Last year she was wearing these C'est Mois no-stop!



So true! i kind of love it...it's fun to see a celebrity wear something more than once!! She obviously loves them


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Oh, Coco...gotta love her for her commitment to her art  I think she's going for the Jessica Rabbit look here....


----------



## hazeltt

MissTreselle824 said:


> Are these 160mm?



I think these are 140mm. I have the 160mm and they seem to be taller than this.


----------



## LavenderIce

I know we're trying to keep this a Kardashian free zone, but she's my pomice Maggie shoe twin, more of Kim:


----------



## ct462

Oh Rihanna, when will you get out of your red hair phase?


----------



## sohovillage

Wow, do pomice Maggies really make your legs look like that!? Don't get me wrong, I think Kim K is a beautiful girl, but unless she lost some weight, her legs look amazingly thin and shapely in those!


----------



## Beaniebeans

They have 140 in the new Maggies? uh-oh..I didn't know that...


----------



## jeshika

Beaniebeans said:


> They have 140 in the new Maggies? uh-oh..I didn't know that...



Yes they do *Beanie*... and they are SURPRISINGLY COMFY!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

What in the world are all the scars on KK's feet from, her spikes?!

Please tell me someone knows who Haylie's dress is by... LOVE!


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> What in the world are all the scars on KK's feet from, her spikes?!
> 
> Please tell me someone knows who Haylie's dress is by... LOVE!



3.1 Phillip Lim

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SEQUIN-SHIFT-DRESS-WITH-SLANT-RUFFLE-p-14934.html


----------



## karwood

New Year's resolution: From now on,  I will  ONLY post pics of REAL talented celebrities. 

Jennifer Hudson:


----------



## SassySarah

karwood said:


> New Year's resolution: From now on,  I will  ONLY post pics of REAL talented celebrities.
> 
> Jennifer Hudson:



Hilarious karwood!


----------



## cts900

^^agreed! So funny, *kar*!


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SEQUIN-SHIFT-DRESS-WITH-SLANT-RUFFLE-p-14934.html



Gorgeous! Thank you Karwood.... sold out in my size, whew!


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> What in the world are all the scars on KK's feet from, her spikes?!


 
Its funny you say that bella because I was wondering the same thing mostly about the 1 on her actual foot, I remember when she had that little misshap with her verymix!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is what I was thinking... her VeryMix drew blood!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous! Thank you Karwood.... sold out in my size, whew!


 
Bella, I thought I was the only one who sometimes feels relief when a shoe is sold out in my size!


----------



## jenayb

Oh my.. I have so much to say.....

Rihanna, please leave the red phase soon. 

Kim, what happened to your feet and legs? Did you walk into a mosquito nest or did the Very Mix tear you up again? 

Coco...... Coco......


----------



## xoxoCat

Haha does anyone know where that picture of Kim Kardashian bleeding from the Very Mixes is? I want to see how badly a shoe can damage your feet.

Cat


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Here you go! http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/?s=dangerous+shoes


----------



## xoxoCat

Thank you *bling*lover*!
In my opinion, a quick poke is less painful than blisters created over hours in heels. 

Cat.


----------



## bling*lover

I would gladly put up with the little bit of blood and pain for verymix, hell I'd even put up with the blisters!


----------



## Cranberry_84

onlyinhighheels.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/rachel-bilson-legs-on-street1.jpg


----------



## BellaShoes

xoxoCat said:


> Thank you *bling*lover*!
> In my opinion, a quick poke is less painful than blisters created over hours in heels.
> 
> Cat.



I'm sorry, if I am going to be quickly poked... it's going to include dinner not spikes on my shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Jenna Dewan


----------



## mal

xoxoCat said:


> Thank you *bling*lover*!
> In my opinion, a quick poke is less painful than blisters created over hours in heels.
> Cat.


agreed!



bling*lover said:


> I would gladly put up with the little bit of blood and pain for verymix, hell I'd even put up with the blisters!


me too!



BellaShoes said:


> I'm sorry, if I am going to be quickly poked... it's going to include dinner not spikes on my shoes


*Bellaaaaaa*!


----------



## nillacobain

MissTreselle824 said:


> Are these 160mm?


 

Not a huge fan of this shoe/dress combo but she looks great here!


----------



## nillacobain

louboutinlawyer said:


> So true! i kind of love it...*it's fun to see a celebrity wear something more than once!!* She obviously loves them


----------



## aoqtpi

I have to say, I don't love KK but I almost always  over her outfits!


----------



## jenayb

^^ She is very predictable, but I do like her outfits most of the time as well. I'm still not sure exactly what it is that she does, and I don't think that she is talented at...anything... but I can appreciate her fashion sense at times. (read: her stylist's fashion sense)

..... I still feel like I'm engulfed in a KK overload, though, and it's a bit overwhelming.


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> I'm sorry, if I am going to be quickly poked... it's going to include dinner not spikes on my shoes


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## clothingguru

LavenderIce said:


> I know we're trying to keep this a Kardashian free zone, but she's my pomice Maggie shoe twin, more of Kim:



Anyone what kind of dress Kim is wearing? TIA!


----------



## clothingguru

^ nevermind....Found out its a Marc Bouwer dress!!! NOW TO FIND it! hehe


----------



## creighbaby

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous! Thank you Karwood.... sold out in my size, whew!



Scoop has that 3.1 dress on sale 
http://www.scoopnyc.com/women/dresses/long-sleeve-drape-front-dress?sale


----------



## authenticplease

^^I believe their promo for an extra 40% off of sale/clearance is still running....not to enable or anything


----------



## MaryJhonson

I love shoes Rihanna


----------



## ct462

BellaShoes said:


> I'm sorry, if I am going to be quickly poked... it's going to include dinner not spikes on my shoes


----------



## balenciaga-boy

G-Dragon & T.O.P in their new music video : &#48849;&#51060;&#44032;&#50836;

G-Dragon wearing Rollerboy Spikes with leopard print

T.O.P wearing Louis Mens Flat Spikes with leopard print


----------



## Cranberry_84

Who are they?? Have I been living under a rock?


----------



## ct462

I believe they are Korean popstars/R&B artists. But to comment on the shoes, I really like the red!!


----------



## AEGIS

MissTreselle824 said:


> Are these 160mm?





i absolutely positively love these shoes.  they're the one purchase i will try to acquire in 2011


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> ^^ She is very predictable, but I do like her outfits most of the time as well. I'm still not sure exactly what it is that she does, and I don't think that she is talented at...anything... but I can appreciate her fashion sense at times. (read:* her stylist's fashion sense)
> *
> ..... I still feel like I'm engulfed in a KK overload, though, and it's a bit overwhelming.




yeah Monica Rose styles her entire family


----------



## clothingguru

Khloe in Mad Marta


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Khloe in Mad Marta


 
Khloe!!! So THAT'S who stole the curtains from my dining room!!!


----------



## maryelle

balenciaga-boy said:


> G-Dragon & T.O.P in their new music video : &#48849;&#51060;&#44032;&#50836;
> 
> G-Dragon wearing Rollerboy Spikes with leopard print
> 
> T.O.P wearing Louis Mens Flat Spikes with leopard print


i just watched the video, and i DIED every time their louboutins made a cameo. love it! haha i love it when men wear louboutins as well!


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Open Lips in the Elle January 20011 issue:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Open Lips in the Elle January 20011 issue:


 
After all this time, I still just adore her.


----------



## ct462

lol I think Khloe looks cute! She's my fave Kardashian. LOL, I watch their show...
And SJP always looks fab, I want to live in her closet!!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Khloe!!! So THAT'S who stole the curtains from my dining room!!!




OMG! *Jenay* your post immediately reminded me of  Carol Burnett's "Gone with the Wind" parody, when she is wearing the window curtain with the curtain rod.


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> lol I think Khloe looks cute! She's my fave Kardashian. LOL, I watch their show...
> And SJP always looks fab, I want to live in her closet!!



Shh. I watch, too. :ninja: 



karwood said:


> OMG! *Jenay* your post immediately reminded me of  Carol Burnett's "Gone with the Wind" parody, when she is wearing the window curtain with the curtain rod.


----------



## mal

karwood said:


> OMG! *Jenay* your post immediately reminded me of Carol Burnett's "Gone with the Wind" parody, when she is wearing the window curtain with the curtain rod.


 Fantastic- I love it!


----------



## *MJ*

That's the best pic of SJP I've seen in a while! She looks amazing!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks creigh and authentic! I will research...


----------



## foosy

jenaywins said:


> karwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Open Lips in the Elle January 20011 issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all this time, I still just adore her.
Click to expand...


I don't know if the pun was intended- but it was definitely funny:
January 20011 --> After all this time ...
Yes, according to this she must be 19,966 years old


----------



## jenayb

foosy said:


> I don't know if the pun was intended- but it was definitely funny:
> January 20011 --> After all this time ...
> Yes, according to this she must be 19,966 years old



:lolots:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Open Lips in the Elle January 20011 issue:


 


jenaywins said:


> After all this time, *I still just adore her*.


 
Same here! She looks fab!

*Karwood*, thank you for posting!


----------



## nyjaesmith

I follow @louboutinblog on twitter and she just posted a pic of Chanelle Hayes wearing fake Calypso CL's.  She will be thrown under the bus by Louboutin Lovers for years to come. Lol


----------



## FlipDiver

foosy said:


> I don't know if the pun was intended- but it was definitely funny:
> January 20011 --> After all this time ...
> Yes, according to this she must be 19,966 years old


----------



## FlipDiver

nyjaesmith said:


> I follow @louboutinblog on twitter and she just posted a pic of Chanelle Hayes wearing fake Calypso CL's.  She will be thrown under the bus by Louboutin Lovers for years to come. Lol



Here's the pic:


----------



## CelticLuv

ewww  so obviously fake.
who's Chanelle Hayes?


----------



## 5elle

^^She may not know they are fakes, always give the benefit of the doubt. Maybe she has an ill-advised stylist, or a boyfriend with bad taste.


----------



## iloveredsoles

I'm embarrassed for her.


----------



## cts900

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Open Lips in the Elle January 20011 issue:



I just love her. Thank you for posting, *kar*.


----------



## carrera993

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Open Lips in the Elle January 20011 issue:


 

She looks like she's gained a little bit of weight... it looks great on her!


----------



## FlipDiver

Not sure the style, but the character Robin wears CLs in the latest episode of How I Met Your Mother.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/how_i_met_your_mother/video/?vs=Full Episodes

Around 6:15 and 8:20.


----------



## Dessye

foosy said:


> I don't know if the pun was intended- but it was definitely funny:
> January 20011 --> After all this time ...
> Yes, according to this she must be 19,966 years old



:lolots:

Nice catch there, Foosy!


----------



## LavenderIce

FlipDiver said:


> Not sure the style, but the character Robin wears CLs in the latest episode of How I Met Your Mother.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/how_i_met_your_mother/video/?vs=Full Episodes
> 
> Around 6:15 and 8:20.



Thanks for posting.  FYI, there's a thread for CLs in movies & TV:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...py-louboutins-in-movies-and-tv-420097-48.html


----------



## FlipDiver

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for posting.  FYI, there's a thread for CLs in movies & TV:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...py-louboutins-in-movies-and-tv-420097-48.html



Oops, thanks *LavenderIce!*


----------



## karwood

foosy said:


> I don't know if the pun was intended- but it was definitely funny:
> January 20011 --> After all this time ...
> Yes, according to this she must be 19,966 years old



oops! :shame:


----------



## AEGIS

iloveredsoles said:


> I'm embarrassed for her.




aww man so am i.


----------



## FlipDiver

FlipDiver said:


> Here's the pic:



I probably should have posted this in the Hall of Shame thread since they're fake?


----------



## karwood

nyjaesmith said:


> I follow @louboutinblog on twitter and she just posted a pic of Chanelle Hayes wearing fake Calypso CL's.  She will be thrown under the bus by Louboutin Lovers for years to come. Lol


----------



## ct462

:lolots: karwood!!!



karwood said:


>


----------



## heatherB

FlipDiver said:


> Here's the pic:


 
Here you can zoom in on the shoes. They are sooo fake and sooo gross!

http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Chanelle+Hayes/Pm02fd_KhXx


----------



## FlipDiver

heatherB said:


> Here you can zoom in on the shoes. They are sooo fake and sooo gross!
> 
> http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Chanelle+Hayes/Pm02fd_KhXx



Ughh!!!  They look even worse close up!  And the caption on the side says they're Maggies:  "Chanelle hit the streets in Maggie pumps. The standout black suede pumps feature sparkling cobalt captoes.
Brand: Christian Louboutin"


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Not sure the style, but the character Robin wears CLs in the latest episode of How I Met Your Mother.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/how_i_met_your_mother/video/?vs=Full Episodes
> 
> Around 6:15 and 8:20.



I always find is strange when characters who are not well off have expensive shoes. Like in _The Backup Plan _JLo wears CLs throughout, even though she runs a pet store, which is successful but never in all my years owning pets have a seen a pet store be so successful that the owner can afford ~$900+ shoes. But I digress; it does make for good eyecandy


----------



## heatherB

^^Uggh, I didn't even see that part!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


>



:lolots: 

Who is she anyways, this Chanelle Hayes?


----------



## tivogirl

*jenaywins* - She was a contestant on Big Brother in the UK. The show is HUGELY popular there and nearly everyone on it ends up some level of "celebrity" but it doesn't mean they are actually talented or have $$$.


----------



## iloveredsoles

aoqtpi said:


> I always find is strange when characters who are not well off have expensive shoes. Like in _The Backup Plan _JLo wears CLs throughout, even though she runs a pet store, which is successful but never in all my years owning pets have a seen a pet store be so successful that the owner can afford ~$900+ shoes. But I digress; it does make for good eyecandy



I just watched this movie last night and was thinking the same thing!!!!! She is even wearing a pair of watersnake altadamas at one point!! lol There are like 4 or 5 pairs of louboutins in this movie!


----------



## jenayb

tivogirl said:


> *jenaywins* - She was a contestant on Big Brother in the UK. The show is HUGELY popular there and nearly everyone on it ends up some level of "celebrity" but it doesn't mean they are actually talented or have $$$.



Ah ha! That explains why I don't know who she is... Dbf and I don't watch television. Well, that and we're not in the UK.


----------



## ct462

Um, why do I find myself wanting to watch the backup plan now? I'm not a fan of JLo either.



iloveredsoles said:


> I just watched this movie last night and was thinking the same thing!!!!! She is even wearing a pair of watersnake altadamas at one point!! lol There are like 4 or 5 pairs of louboutins in this movie!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Williams


----------



## LavenderIce

Annalynn McCord


----------



## BellaShoes

Cat Deely


----------



## BellaShoes

Nicole Debeau


----------



## BellaShoes

Is this Nancy O'Dell?


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Walsh


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry, but she is wearing one of my all time favorites.. Metal Nude AD's

'She who shalt not be named...'


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

Kate Walsh


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Sorry, but she is wearing one of my all time favorites.. Metal Nude AD's
> 
> 'She who shalt not be named...'
> 
> cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/107892148.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF87892102A727B1636DE2E6569FD38AB5EC5FA3B20508D72E5F92D94A3D3982C6D00CF7E30A760B0D811297


----------



## mal




----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots::lolots:

How about now....


----------



## FlipDiver

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> How about now....



 Works for me!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Cat Deely



OUCH!


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> How about now....


----------



## jancedtif

FlipDiver said:


> Ughh!!!  *They look even worse close up!*  And the caption on the side says they're Maggies:  "Chanelle hit the streets in Maggie pumps. The standout black suede pumps feature sparkling cobalt captoes.
> Brand: Christian Louboutin"



And good goodness are they horrible!!!  And her clutch looks bad too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## FlipDiver

^^ Couldn't they steam those curtains?  It looks terrible!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Is this Nancy O'Dell?



Yes, ma'am!


----------



## ct462

hmm, why does it seem like KK has maggots all over her dress


----------



## crystalhowlett

FlipDiver said:


> Ughh!!! They look even worse close up! And the caption on the side says they're Maggies: "Chanelle hit the streets in Maggie pumps. The standout black suede pumps feature sparkling cobalt captoes.
> Brand: Christian Louboutin"


 
yukie yuk yukie!!!:feminist::busted


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> hmm, why does it seem like KK has maggots all over her dress



She has been making some seriously confusing fashion choices for the past few months. Did she fire her stylist?


----------



## aoqtpi

Kourtney's dress adds a lot of bulk to her figure


----------



## LavenderIce

Julie Bowen


----------



## LavenderIce

Autumn Reeser


----------



## cts900

I _love_ Julie Bowen (but I wish she would eat a sandwich).


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


>


 
lol!


----------



## mal

cts900 said:


> I _love_ Julie Bowen (but I wish she would eat a sandwich).


oh, you read my mind! She looks very ill.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sofia Vergara


----------



## LavenderIce

Rashida Jones


----------



## BellaShoes

Ellen cracks me up and yes, still have a crush on Sofia


----------



## LavenderIce

Selena Gomez


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I love Selena's dress!


----------



## calisurf

BellaShoes said:


> Ellen cracks me up and yes, still have a crush on Sofia



Me too!  Did you see her in Vogue (was it Vogue - can't remember)?  She cracks me up - whenever I am starting to nag DBF, I say "Jaaaaayyy" in her accent (Modern Family).


----------



## calisurf

Ok this is highlarioius (from Wikipedia) -- Sofia has naturally blonde hair - she "is asked" to color it to appear more Latin.

I thought this was a bit of a hoax, but see her early childhood pics: http://www.sofiavergara.com/photos.cfm?gallery=72157625038343305


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Selena Gomez


 
I've walked by these a MILLION times now at Barneys and wasn't impressed. Now that I see them on, I wish I had more fancy events to go to because I think I lurve them.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

love Selena's look...  in parts:


her makeup is gorgeous and appropriate for her age...  so fresh!
the dress is amazing...  minus the sheer white lining/trim.
and the shoes look better than i thought they would, but would look even better paired with something else


----------



## carrera993

karwood said:


>


 

teehee Karwood! cute monkey!!


----------



## carrera993

BellaShoes said:


> Nicole Debeau
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/2011+People+Choice+Awards+Arrivals+lScEFkwrd8_l.jpg


 

such a pretty girl. such a horrendous dress.


----------



## carrera993

cts900 said:


> I _love_ Julie Bowen (but I wish she would eat a sandwich).


 


Edited: I shouldn't poke fun; I'm sure she has tons of pressure to be thin.


----------



## cts900

^^For sure.  It can't be easy.


----------



## carrera993

cts900 said:


> ^^For sure. It can't be easy.


 

I can only imagine.
No stones being thrown by me...


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## ct462

I love Selena's look, she makes me feel like I need those shoes!!


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Sofia Vergara




I'm sooooo thrilled she has been nominated for an  Emmy for Best Supporting Actress in a Comedy, especially since I am part Colombian!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love Selena's look!  Too bad she is getting death threats from those crazy Bieber fans!  Poor girl.


----------



## BellaShoes

Bieber... I don't get it... that hair drives me bonkers.


----------



## karwood

Actress Jessica Szohr wearing cramberry Lady Peep:


----------



## calisurf

I feel a second pair of LPs coming on!  Geez. 

Bella. Your avie is awesome. It's like when you change the color of the item when online shopping!  Nude, blue, black!  DYKWIM?


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> I always find is strange when characters who are not well off have expensive shoes. Like in _The Backup Plan _JLo wears CLs throughout, even though she runs a pet store, which is successful but never in all my years owning pets have a seen a pet store be so successful that the owner can afford ~$900+ shoes. But I digress; it does make for good eyecandy




I agree. I remember watching an episode of of Til Death.The wife on there was wearing CLs

Not that any person of any income level can not or would not wear CLs but these characters were always complaining about money. 

In fact there was an episode where she wanted a new refrigerator but money was an issue.

It didn't seem realistic when the character was wearing CLs throughout the show.


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Actress Jessica Szohr wearing cramberry Lady Peep:


Isn't she a cutie!


----------



## phiphi

karwood said:


> Actress Jessica Szohr wearing cramberry Lady Peep:


 
ohhh likey!! can someone please help me ID her dress?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## alyssa08

jessica looks so cute. love the cranberry with the black/white stripes.

the maudissima looks amazing on rihanna.


----------



## jenayb

^^ The Maudissimas do look amazing, but I am just NOT feeling her hair at all.


----------



## calisurf

^^ They are awesome.

I need leather pants --


----------



## bling*lover

*Rihanna:* Love the shoes, love the pants, love her, Hate the rest! She seriously has to do something about that hair its getting a little out of control now!


----------



## 9distelle

Jessica Szohr


----------



## LavenderIce

I've tried to resist posting pics of "the unnamed" 






But, I found something too funny not to share.

This:






Equals this:


----------



## LavenderIce

On to shoes..

Kylie Minogue











Sorry this was split into two


----------



## pixiesparkle

LOL..*LavenderIce* that's too funny!!! but I can totally see the link...a bare face KK is not very attractive, and the hair  I saw pics of scenes from her new video clip the other day, the hair must have been done for that


----------



## brintee

Who is Jessica szhor's dress by? Anyone know?


----------



## jenayb

Kylie 

Kim's braids = predator :lolots:

... I wasn't aware you could braid extensions!


----------



## carrera993

LavenderIce said:


> I've tried to resist posting pics of "the unnamed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I found something too funny not to share.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equals this:


 

Lavender!!!!  :lolots:
I'm never going to be able to look at her again without seeing that beast...


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> Who is Jessica szhor's dress by? Anyone know?



striped Emmie dress by Alice + Olivia:

http://www.shopbop.com/emmie-dress-...25.htm?folderID=2534374302063657&extid=affprg


----------



## ct462

lav, the one who shall not be named! I saw that on yahoo news but never equated it to predator. LOL!!!

Oh Miss Kylie, you are ever so radiant! She has the most awesome celebrity CL collection!!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks sweets 



karwood said:


> striped Emmie dress by Alice + Olivia:
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/emmie-dress-...25.htm?folderID=2534374302063657&extid=affprg


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, *Kar* you are GOOD!  

I need that dress...


----------



## kett

Cityfashionista said:


> I agree. I remember watching an episode of of Til Death.The wife on there was wearing CLs
> 
> Not that any person of any income level can not or would not wear CLs but these characters were always complaining about money.
> 
> In fact there was an episode where she wanted a new refrigerator but money was an issue.
> 
> It didn't seem realistic when the character was wearing CLs throughout the show.


 
I have put off buying a new fridge in favor of new shoes.  In fact, any time I make a big purchase I think to myself: hmmm... this could buy me 5 more shoes... is it worth it?


----------



## BellaShoes

I feel as though the K's 15 minutes are approaching burn out... let us hope.


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> I've tried to resist posting pics of "the unnamed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I found something too funny not to share.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equals this:



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## ipudgybear

LavenderIce said:


> I've tried to resist posting pics of "the unnamed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I found something too funny not to share.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equals this:


Every time I hear her name or see her on TV i will always associate her with that


----------



## samina

LavenderIce said:


> Selena Gomez



What are the name of the CLs Selena has on in this pic?


----------



## 9distelle

Kendall Jenner in Fred Flat


----------



## kett

^^ Hmmm, unsure about the Fred with that dress...


----------



## LavenderIce

samina said:


> What are the name of the CLs Selena has on in this pic?



Brandaplato


----------



## Rubypout

jenaywins said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Who is she anyways, this Chanelle Hayes?



She's a nobody in the UK as well as the US


----------



## ct462

um Kendall.... That is a strange choice


----------



## Theren

9distelle said:


> Kendall Jenner in Fred Flat



Ummmmm.....:weird:


----------



## indypup

Kendall looks gorgeous, but VP's would have been so much more appropriate for that dress.


----------



## jenayb

My good LORD Kris Jenner has spawned nothing but AMAZING looking children!!


----------



## phiphi

LavenderIce said:


> I've tried to resist posting pics of "the unnamed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I found something too funny not to share.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equals this:


 
*lav* - omg that's hilarious!



karwood said:


> striped Emmie dress by Alice + Olivia:
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/emmie-dress-...25.htm?folderID=2534374302063657&extid=affprg


 
*kar* - thank you!! what a great dress. 



ct462 said:


> um Kendall.... That is a strange choice


 
^^ totally agree. she otherwise looks great.


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> My good LORD Kris Jenner has spawned nothing but AMAZING looking children!!



ITA!  I remember the first season of Kardashians when the two younger girls were still running around like little kids.  They're so grown now!


----------



## samina

LavenderIce said:


> Brandaplato



Thanks LavenderIce


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SEQUIN-SHIFT-DRESS-WITH-SLANT-RUFFLE-p-14934.html



Sorry slightly off topic but it did stem from Haylie Duff's CL pic...

OMG *Karwood*... I have not stopped thinking about this dress... but guess what? I found it at ScoopNYC on sale with an additional 40% off! 

On it's way to me for $300! Thank you SOOO much


----------



## stefvilla

ahhhhh hahahahahahahaha love the KK analogy


----------



## coutureddd

some of Disney star Brenda Song


----------



## bling*lover

^^ No idea who she is, but she looks gorgeous and wears her bianca's very well!


----------



## SassySarah

bling*lover said:


> ^^ no idea who she is, but she looks gorgeous and wears her bianca's very well!



ita!!!


----------



## cts900

^^Me, three! That green is beyond lovely.


----------



## BellaShoes

love the camel biancas


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> love the camel biancas



Me too, we are shoe twins!  Anyone able to ID the dress?


----------



## oxox

bling*lover said:


> ^^ No idea who she is, but she looks gorgeous and wears her bianca's very well!



She's in a few Disney shows  Suite Life, On Deck and Pass the Plate
I've been roped into watching lately!


----------



## kikidabest

Lauren Graham is on the Lopez tonight show right now wearing some CL boots


----------



## Tiffy24

bling*lover said:


> ^^ No idea who she is, but she looks gorgeous and wears her bianca's very well!



She also played someone's girlfriend in the move The Social Network. I sure wish I could wear Bianca's like her though! I'm still practicing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ilovemylilo

^She's so flawless!  Btw, is she wearing a nude LP?


----------



## *MJ*

She's wearing the Nude Bananas


----------



## ct462

Oh my goodness that is heavenly, those nude Bananas!!!!! J.Lo needs to live on my block. :ninja:


----------



## needloub

^^lol!


----------



## BellaShoes

JLo looks fab!


----------



## mal

*Bananas...*


----------



## jancedtif

^I know!


----------



## aoqtpi

JLo never ceases to amaze me with her glamour! Though I do miss her from her P. Diddy/Bennifer days...


----------



## clothingguru

9distelle said:


> Jessica Szohr



 SHOE TWIn! Love them!


----------



## Jönathan

Kelly Rutherford on Gossip Girl set wearing Miss Tack.






"Lily Van der Woodsen" always looks amazing on Gossip Girl.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner


----------



## FreshLilies

Paris Hilton
Are these Louboutin's? I have never seen the style.


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^Those are Versace if i'm not mistaken and I think the sole is pink, not red.


----------



## Star86doll

^^
they are Versace


----------



## FreshLilies

Ahh that makes sense! Thanks ladies. My bad


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread - Dita in leopard ponyhair Stevas and Loubi (?) clutch:


----------



## regeens

Love Dita.


----------



## karwood

Actress Chloe Sevigny wearing Salsbourg


----------



## karwood

Actress Blake Lively wearing ostrich Bibi:


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dita looks great as always!!
Although her heels aren't CLs, I gotta say Paris's outfit looks pretty good =)


----------



## karwood

Actress Michelle Williams wearing Ole Ole:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## needloub

^^They look wonderful on Rihanna!


----------



## cuddles001

What style is Rihanna wearing? Is it FiFi?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Rihanna is wearing Maudissima


----------



## cuddles001

Thanks. They look great!


----------



## jeshika

she is really loving the maudissimas, huh? this is the 2nd pair i've seen on her!


----------



## legaldiva

^I've seen her wearing the black patent, too.  They are an old style that has made quite a comeback.


----------



## heatherB

karwood said:


> Actress Chloe Sevigny wearing Salsbourg


 
These don't look very good on her feet. And, really, she couldn't get a pedicure for whatever event this is?



karwood said:


> Actress Blake Lively wearing ostrich Bibi:


 
 perfection



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
Big improvement on Rihanna's hair. I'm loving the cut and the ombre color. I think it'd look better if she toned down the red a tad. ITA, the mauds look perfect on her. 


nillacobain said:


> From her thread - Dita in leopard ponyhair Stevas and Loubi (?) clutch:


 
There are no words...


----------



## jeshika

legaldiva said:


> ^I've seen her wearing the black patent, too.  They are an old style that has made quite a comeback.



yeah, they are somewhere in this thread. they look great on her!


----------



## BijouBleu

Egads! Why do I feel the sudden uncontrollable need for Ostrich Bibi? 



karwood said:


> Actress Blake Lively wearing ostrich Bibi:


----------



## calisurf

BijouBleu said:


> Egads! Why do I feel the sudden uncontrollable need for Ostrich Bibi?



Me too!  Ack!


----------



## alyssa08

blake looks so beautiful and classy.


----------



## pixiesparkle

calisurf said:


> Me too!  Ack!



me threee!!! When I first looked at the pics of the Ostrich Bibi alone I didn't like them very much but after seeing them on Blake..ohhhh it's


----------



## crystalhowlett

NIkki Minaj loves her loubies!!! She has on jade suede change of the guard on VH1 Divas sing for the troops!! They are so pretty.

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70814


----------



## AEGIS

Blake has really streamlined her style.  she looks great!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Love Ostrich its a very different look!! and I'm falling hard for the BIBI it self!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Kate Winslet*


----------



## Dessye

needloub said:


> ^^They look wonderful on Rihanna!


 
I agree.  She totally rocks them!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## needloub

^^They look so good with her skin tone!  I love them!


----------



## calisurf

They look so great on her!

I tried them on at SCP but those shoes and my feet don't mix


----------



## taydev

wow! those look great with rihannas skin tone.


----------



## alyssa08

rihanna REALLY works the mauds. she would look so amazing but I think she needs less bangs. they go too far back and make it look like she's hiding one gigantic forehead.


----------



## sabrina14

Does anyone know which Givenchy bag Rihanna is carry in the first pictures of the nude maudissima with jeans? Love it!!


----------



## bling*lover

Sofia Vergara.... Sorry ladies I don't know how to make this pics bigger!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## AEGIS

alyssa08 said:


> rihanna REALLY works the mauds. she would look so amazing but I think she needs less bangs. they go too far back and make it look like she's hiding one gigantic forehead.




uhm...she is lol. her forehead is huuuge


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


>




one of my classmates has these shoes.  i still hate them


----------



## AEGIS

pixiesparkle said:


> me threee!!! When I first looked at the pics of the Ostrich Bibi alone I didn't like them very much but after seeing them on Blake..ohhhh it's



me 4! they look so chic


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread:


----------



## LavenderIce

Anna Kendrick


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## FlipDiver

LavenderIce said:


> Anna Kendrick



Love her dress, not the hair...


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Anna Kendrick


 
I love the Rhonda Dina's (sp?)... still dreaming of the lace version!


----------



## BagLover21

sabrina14 said:


> Does anyone know which Givenchy bag Rihanna is carry in the first pictures of the nude maudissima with jeans? Love it!!



It's the Givenchy Antigona. They sell it at Jeffrey and Barneys.


----------



## alyssa08

AEGIS said:


> uhm...she is lol. her forehead is huuuge



lol I know but it seems too exaggerated. she's making it worse.


----------



## karwood

Actress Olivia Wilde wearing Bridget's Back:


----------



## Dukeprincess

^Not sure I love those shoes with that dress.  But hey, you can't really see them unless she shows them off, so it works!


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm right there with you!


----------



## Theren

Maybe the silver woulda looked better!


----------



## karwood

Actress Michelle Williams wearing Bibi:


----------



## bling*lover

Dukeprincess said:


> ^Not sure I love those shoes with that dress. But hey, you can't really see them unless she shows them off, so it works!


 
Agreed!


----------



## karwood

Lea Michele wearing Pigalili:


----------



## Theren

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Pigalili:



I love it!


----------



## jenayb

Anna Kendrick's dress is ahhhhhmazing!!! 

And WTH, Christina! Are those BLACK Pik Piks!?!?!?


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez and Vanessa Williams are both wearing Maralena:


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Pigalili:


 
^^Nothing more to say except GORGEOUS!

Anna's dress is lovely, Nichole looks gorgeous and xtina needs to lighten up on the fake tan or do the top half aswell!


----------



## heatherB

nillacobain said:


> From her thread:


 must...have...Pik Pik


----------



## Dessye

Theren said:


> Maybe the silver woulda looked better!


 
Definitely!

I'm totally in love with Anna K's dress and shoes.  She looks awesome!  I also love Lea's Pigalili's.  Can't walk with feet too close together though...


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> xtina needs to lighten up on the fake tan or do the top half aswell!



Is it just me, or is she getting a bit chunky...?? Is that where the pregnancy rumours were stemming from? Because I honestly think she looks much better with a little meat on her bones!


----------



## misselizabeth22

She should come to my salon. I'll fix her color right up!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K


----------



## misselizabeth22

Kim looks great. But why her Birkin is on the ground is beyond me.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I noticed that, too.

Also, I'm not sure if I'm feeling Khloe's hair. Wait for it.... Wait for it.... Wait... For... It...

Yeah, I'm feeling it. It's a welcome change and really warms her up.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Is it just me, or is she getting a bit chunky...?? Is that where the pregnancy rumours were stemming from? Because I honestly think she looks much better with a little meat on her bones!


 
Its not just you, she definitely is a little chunkier these days, I was wondering though if it had something to do with making burlesque. Whatever the reason I agree she looks alot better this way just needs to fix that tan!


----------



## 9distelle

Jennifer Lopez in Lady Peep nude patent leather


----------



## 9distelle




----------



## nillacobain

^I love the shoes but the dress is a bit OTT... it would look better w/out the feathers on the sleeves IMO.


----------



## FlipDiver

She looks like she starred in Black Swan.


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^ mother goose-ish


----------



## Cityfashionista

I love the J.Lo outfit but I tend to like OTT


----------



## iloveredsoles

I too, love how Jlo looks. I would of loved the dress even more if it didn't have the feathers on the sleeves but I think she nailed the look.


----------



## calisurf

FlipDiver said:


> She looks like she starred in Black Swan.


----------



## heatherB

FlipDiver said:


> She looks like she starred in Black Swan.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking! Reminds me of the part towards the end where Natalie Portman is dancing and sprouts feathers/wings.


----------



## calisurf

^  ack spoiler alert?


----------



## RedBottomLover

LavenderIce said:


> Rashida Jones


That's Dania Ramirez 



Ciara in the Toundra


----------



## Cityfashionista

RedBottomLover said:


> That's Dania Ramirez
> 
> 
> 
> Ciara in the Toundra


 I forgot to put that boot in my wish list. I've been desperately searching!


----------



## jeNYC

Cityfashionista said:


> I forgot to put that boot in my wish list. I've been desperately searching!


 

I saw it a couple of days ago in BG but not on sale.


----------



## ikaesmallz

ugh, JLo is so fit


----------



## Dessye

ikaesmallz said:


> ugh, JLo is so fit


 
I agree! And after twins!!!???!!! I both love and hate her!  Also, it looks like she lost a bit of weight? Or is it just the camera?  She doesn't look as tiny in the American Idol promotion pics.  Anyways, she always rocks her Loubs.


----------



## heatherB

calisurf said:


> ^ ack spoiler alert?


 
So sorry  Wish I could delete that post.


----------



## ikaesmallz

Dessye said:


> I agree! And after twins!!!???!!! I both love and hate her!  Also, it looks like she lost a bit of weight? Or is it just the camera?  She doesn't look as tiny in the American Idol promotion pics.  Anyways, she always rocks her Loubs.



Ugh I know!!! Yea she does look slimmer than before actually, but it looks good on her and I'm sure she still has her butt. Her legs, I guess from being a dancer, are phenomenal & makes her rock her CLs so well.


----------



## jlinds

heatherB said:


> So sorry  Wish I could delete that post.




You didn't spoil anything that the previews didn't already give away, no worries


----------



## carlinha

damn, i  jlo


----------



## taydev

alyssa08 said:


> rihanna REALLY works the mauds. she would look so amazing but I think she needs less bangs. they go too far back and *make it look like she's hiding one gigantic forehead*.


 
Well she does have a big forehead

J.Lo is just stunning! I like the boots on Ciara!


----------



## AEGIS

9distelle said:


> Jennifer Lopez in Lady Peep nude patent leather




i love it all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K


----------



## pixiesparkle

:wondering do they both have the same make-up artist and hair stylist?? cos they kinda look the same ..that aside..those lucifer bows are TDF! Kim seems to be having a hard time keeping her left foot in it though


----------



## Dukeprincess

Kim and Kourteney's blush reminds me of Olive Oyl.  How she had 2 red circles on her cheeks.


----------



## calisurf

pixiesparkle said:


> :wondering do they both have the same make-up artist and hair stylist?? cos they kinda look the same ..that aside..those lucifer bows are TDF! Kim seems to be having a hard time keeping her left foot in it though



Apparently they "have to look alike"

Khloe forced to dye hair back


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yep. It's the producers of Keeping Up With the Kardashians.


----------



## NANI1972

^ That's unfortunate, because I really liked the color change.


----------



## Akalyah

Rhi Rhi can do no wrong,,
also the Kardashian's.. omgggg


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> ^ That's unfortunate, because I really liked the color change.


 
I did, too. It really softened her features.


----------



## bling*lover

^^I have to admit I didn't like it at first because I thought it made her look too pale, but I came around in the end and thought it actually really suited her. What a shame!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Right? Just as you were getting used to it, she had to dye it back. Le sigh.


----------



## Louboufan

Akalyah said:


> Rhi Rhi can do no wrong,,
> also the Kardashian's.. omgggg


 
I used to think Rihanna could do no wrong but her style in 2010 has been horrid.


----------



## FlipDiver

Dukeprincess said:


> Kim and Kourteney's blush reminds me of Olive Oyl.  How she had 2 red circles on her cheeks.



Their blush reminds me of the scary doll from Saw:


----------



## mistyknightwin

FlipDiver said:


> Their blush reminds me of the scary doll from Saw:


 They always look so "plastic(y)" if you know what a mean like a mannaequin lol


----------



## dancer1

FlipDiver said:


> Their blush reminds me of the scary doll from Saw:



:lolots:


----------



## IslandSpice

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K


 They were coming from/going to the Today Show so perhaps their makeup is that HD friendly stuff that does not photograph well???


----------



## sobe2009

Can anyone ID Kim's dress?



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sobe2009 said:


> Can anyone ID Kim's dress?



Zac Posen.


----------



## sobe2009

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Zac Posen.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K


----------



## needloub

It looks like Kim's feet are in a straight jacket! LOL! I don't like the way it looks...is it her or is it the shoes?


----------



## karwood

The title of this thread should be changed to  "I spy Kardashians in CLs! Post Pics here". :true:


----------



## xoxoCat

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K



Can anyone ID Kourtney's skirt?  TIA!

Cat.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hilary Duff

Sorry, idk how to make them big.


----------



## karwood

xoxoCat said:


> Can anyone ID Kourtney's skirt?  TIA!
> 
> Cat.



It's H&M


----------



## seattlegirl1880

I recall seeing here a short time ago that this thread was adopting a policy of no more Kardashians - either because they are hideously self-promoting and over exposed - or because referring to them as celebrities is a bit of a misnomer.

After all, there are so many other lovely women with talent, class and style who are wise enough to be seen in red soles.


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to  "I spy Kardashians in CLs! Post Pics here". :true:



:lolots: The problem is the K sisters are EVERYWHERE and 90% of the time they have CL's on. If they would stop wearing all the new CL styles or even older styles, then we wouldn't have to see them here all the time.
The K-sisters should go on a CL ban...don't they know there are other shoe designers out there?!


----------



## calisurf

BlondeBarbie said:


> Hilary Duff
> 
> Sorry, idk how to make them big.



Click on the link after you upload.
Copy URL
Click on the symbol above the text box that looks like a mountain
Paste URL

HTH!


----------



## calisurf

CelticLuv said:


> :lolots: The problem is the K sisters are EVERYWHERE and 90% of the time they have CL's on. If they would stop wearing all the new CL styles or even older styles, then we wouldn't have to see them here all the time.
> The K-sisters should go on a CL ban...don't they know there are other shoe designers out there?!



ITA!!!

I go here for my celebrity CL fix. Does anyone else "read it"

http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/2011/01/louboutin-de-la-semaine_16.html


----------



## heatherB

^Yes, it is the lovely Elise's blog! She is poster on this forum as well.


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to  "I spy Kardashians in CLs! Post Pics here". :true:


:lolots:


----------



## heatherB

needloub said:


> It looks like Kim's feet are in a straight jacket! LOL! I don't like the way it looks...is it her or is it the shoes?


 
It's her! I don't think the shoe looks good paired with that pant. It'd look much better with a bare leg or skinny beige pant and light neutral top.


----------



## fairyli

Love this post!


----------



## alyssa08

I think the mad martas look better in the black/ostrich color way. her CL bag looks great though.


----------



## FlipDiver

seattlegirl1880 said:


> I recall seeing here a short time ago that this thread was adopting a policy of no more Kardashians - either because they are hideously self-promoting and over exposed - or because referring to them as celebrities is a bit of a misnomer.
> 
> After all, there are so many other lovely women with talent, class and style who are wise enough to be seen in red soles.



Yeah, what happened to the Kardashian moratorium?


----------



## kett

calisurf said:


> ITA!!!
> 
> I go here for my celebrity CL fix. Does anyone else "read it"
> 
> http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/2011/01/louboutin-de-la-semaine_16.html



Heck yeah, I love it!


----------



## xoxoCat

karwood said:


> It's H&M



:O

Thanks!!

Cat


----------



## alyssa08

saw this over on the BV forum. Sylvie van der Vaart in RB biancas.


----------



## icecreamom

^ So gorgeous


----------



## Theren

She has killer legs! Wow


----------



## jeshika

her cabat!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K



What style is wearing KK?


----------



## karwood

CRISPEDROSA said:


> What style is wearing KK?



Mad Martas


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you *karwood*


----------



## karwood

Olivia Palermo wearing framboise suede Ballota:


----------



## hunnychild

alyssa08 said:


> saw this over on the BV forum. Sylvie van der Vaart in RB biancas.



what color are those? gorgeous!!!


----------



## *MJ*

hunnychild said:


> what color are those? gorgeous!!!



They look like Lavender Suede!!


----------



## karwood

hunnychild said:


> what color are those? gorgeous!!!



Those are the Bianca in navy blue suede. When pictured with flash, the color looks brighter, almost like purple-bluish. IRL it is more of a royal blue color.


----------



## kett

I wish it were more of the color in her picture, that color looks amazing.


----------



## clothingguru

OMG the ballota in FRAMBOISE SUEDE is AMAZING!!!!!!! Crap this is not good!


----------



## SassySarah

Reese Whitherspoon in Fast Twist


----------



## SassySarah

Dania Ramirez


----------



## FlipDiver

SassySarah said:


> Reese Whitherspoon in Miss Fast



Those look like Fastwist to me?  Not sure...


----------



## SassySarah

FlipDiver said:


> Those look like Fastwist to me?  Not sure...



Oops thanks!


----------



## Vodkaine

Annnnnnnnnnnnd there you go girls : 

Perez Hilton's gallery of celebs in Louboutin


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hilary Duff


----------



## ElisaBr13

Its funny how so many people hate on Kim K. You have to give it to her, she is all about making money. And weather you think she is talented or not, her bank account keeps growing. She is a smart money maker. If having to endorse or sponsor a product using her name she will do it, because in the long run that's how she makes money. 

And to top it all off, she dresses well, hence all the HOT Christian Louboutins. She has style!


----------



## candyapples88

ElisaBr13 said:


> Its funny how so many people hate on Kim K. You have to give it to her, she is all about making money. And weather you think she is talented or not, her bank account keeps growing. She is a smart money maker. If having to endorse or sponsor a product using her name she will do it, because in the long run that's how she makes money.
> 
> And to top it all off, she dresses well, hence all the HOT Christian Louboutins. She has style!



I agree!


----------



## heatherB

^ I agree. She may not have talent, but she has savvy....and a whole lotta beautiful shoes to show for it! 

Nice to see you back, *Elisa*!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i am utterly in love with the blue suede biancas.


----------



## heatherB

SassySarah said:


> Dania Ramirez


I looooooove this look.


----------



## surlygirl

The Duffster and I are shoe twins on so many pairs. Love Lizzie McGuire.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Are those biancas called "electric" blue suede or some other blue name?


----------



## AEGIS

seattlegirl1880 said:


> I recall seeing here a short time ago that this thread was adopting a policy of no more Kardashians - either because they are hideously self-promoting and over exposed - or because referring to them as celebrities is a bit of a misnomer.
> 
> After all, there are so many other lovely women with talent, class and style who are wise enough to be seen in red soles.




hhmmk.  idk i wouldn't describe many celebrities as talented, classy, or necessarily stylish tbh.  the ban isn't going to stop the kardashians from getting $$$$.  i just don't love her style bc she doesn't change.

and no i am not a kardashian fan. i don't think anyone or their family deserves this much fame for having mediore sex on camera.


----------



## AEGIS

calisurf said:


> Apparently they "have to look alike"
> 
> Khloe forced to dye hair back



oh wow. that's crazy.  well she could just stop you know...wanting to be on tv for doing nothing.



pixiesparkle said:


> :wondering do they both have the same make-up artist and hair stylist?? cos they kinda look the same ..that aside..those lucifer bows are TDF! Kim seems to be having a hard time keeping her left foot in it though




yeah they're all dressed by monica rose


----------



## ikaesmallz

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i am utterly in love with the blue suede biancas.




Me too, just when I said I was done until F/W comes out. Dammit.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lol! i always say i'm done! then i get ambushed and fall off the wagon


----------



## Marrion

Victoria


----------



## karwood

nm


----------



## FlipDiver

Marrion said:


> Victoria



Who is she?


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> Who is she?



i was thinking the same thing.  great legs tho!


----------



## Vodkaine

jeshika said:


> i was thinking the same thing.  great legs tho!



She's a former miss Sweden and Ex Mrs importantmillionaire She's currently very popular in france due to her co-hosting 'skills' in the wheel of fortune =)


----------



## 5elle

Yes, Victoria Silvstedt. Her body is still killer.


----------



## FullyLoaded

She was also Playmate of the Year.


----------



## bokkie

Vodkaine said:


> She's a former miss Sweden and Ex Mrs importantmillionaire She's currently very popular in france due to her co-hosting 'skills' in the wheel of fortune =)



Haha I love how you say 'skills'... I used to watch that show all the time. Is she still co-hosting??? Has her French improved?


----------



## heatherB

^OT, but *bokkie*, your avi is so adorable. I love it!


----------



## Vodkaine

bokkie said:


> Haha I love how you say 'skills'... I used to watch that show all the time. Is she still co-hosting??? Has her French improved?



HAha. Yeah, because you have to provide A PhD to turn some light letters on a board right ? Still co hosting with Christophe and the dog, her french is okay (better ? idk), a bit messy at a time but it's got a cute factor right ? She's clearly paid to have the dummie role, besides the fact she's known to be a reputable businesswoman. Oh well 



Julie Ordon in Paola Bootie


----------



## sobe2009

karwood said:


> Olivia Palermo wearing framboise suede Ballota:


 
OMG, Love them!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Nice avatar, *sobe*.


----------



## sobe2009

^ Thank you Jena, Shoe Twins again!!, I really love them... surprinsingly comfortable pair.


----------



## jenayb

^ Told ya. Glad you like them, and super honored to be shoe twins.


----------



## 9distelle

Micky Green in Lady Claude


----------



## calisurf

Oh I love leopard!


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Jönathan

German Actress Bettina Cramer wearing "Fox Trot"


----------



## CelticLuv

Reese!!


----------



## alyssa08

how cute are those leopard lady claudes! the LC/mbp 120 is so next on my list. I need to make the transition to 110.


----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards


----------



## needloub

^^Just wrong


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Totally agree!


----------



## slimcouture

clothingguru said:


> OMG the ballota in FRAMBOISE SUEDE is AMAZING!!!!!!! Crap this is not good!



I AGREE!!!! I'm DROOLING!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Wow I havent seen the foxtrots make an appearance in a long time.

Reese looks so classy.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## FlipDiver

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt



What style is she wearing?


----------



## miriammarquez

Armadillo


----------



## clothingguru

mad marta


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I love Khloe, she's my fav K-Dash sister!


----------



## 9distelle

Emily Blunt in Titi


----------



## savvysgirl

Cheryl Cole











Helen Flanagan (UK soap star)


----------



## savvysgirl

Holly Willoughby






Jennifer Metcalfe (UK soap star)


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I love Jennifer and she looks gorgeous!


----------



## ct462

Silk Maggies on Mila Kunis???


----------



## aoqtpi

ct462 said:


> Silk Maggies on Mila Kunis???


Wow!


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> Silk Maggies on Mila Kunis???



Yep! These were posted several pages back... Aren't they amazing? I die. 

And um, is it just me or is Mila ridiculously hot lately?


----------



## dizzistars




----------



## ct462

They are AMAZING... I just saw them as I was flipping through the new USWeekly!!! They had a whole two pages dedicated to what she wore to promote black swan!! She's been really hot lately. I need to do a little more stair-walking!!!! 



jenaywins said:


> Yep! These were posted several pages back... Aren't they amazing? I die.
> 
> And um, is it just me or is Mila ridiculously hot lately?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jenaywins said:


> Yep! These were posted several pages back... Aren't they amazing? I die.
> 
> And um, is it just me or is Mila ridiculously hot lately?



Not just you....she is ridiculously hot!  And IMO she dresses beautifully to complement her body also.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Yep! These were posted several pages back... Aren't they amazing? I die.
> 
> And um, is it just me or is Mila ridiculously hot lately?



it's her new nose.

lord her shoes are beautiful. i need maggies in my life before i die.


----------



## FlipDiver

miriammarquez said:


> Armadillo



ohh very nice!  Thanks!


----------



## FlipDiver

savvysgirl said:


> Cheryl Cole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen Flanagan (UK soap star)



Sideboob is the new cleavage.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> it's her new nose.
> 
> lord her shoes are beautiful. i need maggies in my life before i die.



Really? I wasn't aware she had any work done...


----------



## heatherB

FlipDiver said:


> Sideboob is the new cleavage.


 




jenaywins said:


> Really? I wasn't aware she had any work done...


 
me either.


----------



## AEGIS

yeah her new nose is not as wide.  it's a very subtle nose job.  

http://www.palzoo.net/file/pic/user/Mila-Kunis.jpg


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/Mila_Kunis_2008.jpg


----------



## heatherB

In the second pic it looks like it coud just be contouring (with makeup). J-Lo is always done like that. Not saying it's not a nose job though.


----------



## AEGIS

heatherB said:


> In the second pic it looks like it coud just be contouring (with makeup). J-Lo is always done like that. Not saying it's not a nose job though.




i thought that and perhaps weight loss. but i thought weight loss made your nose look bigger...like on the biggest loser. but the entire shape looks different.


----------



## needloub

dizzistars said:


>



Ouch!  Gorgeous shoes but her toes look like they are suffocating!


----------



## dizzistars

yeah theres another pic of her where she cut her foot with one of the spikes!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

heatherB said:


> In the second pic it looks like it coud just be contouring (with makeup). J-Lo is always done like that. Not saying it's not a nose job though.



i can't find it but someone posted a ton of the before & after pics of K's alleged face-work- it's in this thread but prob from this summer.  I think she looks weird now  it's taking away her exoticness which is what made her hot b4 imo.  

more importantly...her shoes. i never get tired of looking at those.


----------



## SassySarah

Jennifer Morrison in nude Lady Peep?


----------



## SassySarah

Erika Christensen


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> yeah her new nose is not as wide.  it's a very subtle nose job.
> 
> http://www.palzoo.net/file/pic/user/Mila-Kunis.jpg
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/Mila_Kunis_2008.jpg



Ah you're totally right.



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i can't find it but someone posted a ton of the before & after pics of K's alleged face-work- it's in this thread but prob from this summer.  I think she looks weird now  it's taking away her exoticness which is what made her hot b4 imo.
> 
> more importantly...her shoes. i never get tired of looking at those.



Ugh. Kim used to be amazing.. She has literally ruined her face now.


----------



## SassySarah

Rose McGowan


----------



## SassySarah

Helen Flanagan in Amber or Ambertina?











Lauren Lee Smith in Armadillos


----------



## Vodkaine

What has Rose McGowan done to her face ? é_è 
It's nice to see older styles like Armadillo !


----------



## SassySarah

Heidi Klum


----------



## SassySarah

Khloe K


----------



## calisurf

SassySarah said:


> Heidi Klum



Um, ew.....


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Heidi Klum


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Khloe K



Daaaaaang. Lamar is _hella_ skinny these days.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ You know I was just thinking the exact same thing, but wondered if it was the angle the pics was taken!

P.S WTF is Heidi thinking????? Good shoes though!


----------



## AEGIS

SassySarah said:


> Khloe K




i need these boots in my life. i neeeeeeed them.


----------



## shopaholics

SassySarah said:


> Heidi Klum


 
ew, she looks gross.


----------



## pixiesparkle

AEGIS said:


> yeah her new nose is not as wide.  it's a very subtle nose job.
> 
> http://www.palzoo.net/file/pic/user/Mila-Kunis.jpg
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/Mila_Kunis_2008.jpg



o wow her nose does look different!  she looks amazing though

Heidi..:weird: urghh


----------



## ReisKitty

LavenderIce said:


> Denise Richards


 
What style are these? TIA


----------



## coutureddd




----------



## candyapples88

coutureddd said:


>



Her shoes look bigger than her calfs! Still looks great though...


----------



## jenayb

coutureddd said:


>



I'm sorry.. Those shoes are ridiculous.


----------



## SassySarah

Anne Fletcher in Armadillos which seem to be making a comeback lately
Sag Awards


----------



## bling*lover

Ummmm Kim 

Love Anne Fletcher's dress and her Armadillo's look great with it!


----------



## beduina

Kim Kardashian is not wearing the shoes, the shoes are wearing her


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I guess I'm in the minority but I like Kim's look minus that sheer top...


JLo


----------



## brintee

That woman in front of her looks possessed!


----------



## kett

sassysarah said:


> anne fletcher in armadillos which seem to be making a comeback lately
> sag awards




why must they torture me??!??!??!!


----------



## jenayb

brintee said:


> That woman in front of her looks possessed!


 
Yeah. WTF happened to her eyeballz!?


----------



## flowergirly

brintee said:


> That woman in front of her looks possessed!


She resembles Florence Henderson from The Brady Bunch.


----------



## katran26

brintee said:


> That woman in front of her looks possessed!


----------



## SassySarah

Sophie Turner


----------



## jessjulesmom

flowergirly said:


> She resembles Florence Henderson from The Brady Bunch.



I thought that too!


----------



## Jönathan

Sarah Michelle Gellar 

 Not sure what style she's wearing though?


----------



## Jönathan

Kim Kardashian wearing Change Of The Guard


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;17889702 said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian wearing Change Of The Guard


 
GAH this picture makes me want to sell my Jems.


----------



## calisurf

Nooooooo!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> GAH this picture makes me want to sell my Jems.



I'm confused? So you don't like Change Of The Guard??

I'm usually not a fan of the flashy CL's, but for some reason I really like these on Kim...actually I like the whole look here, but what do I know??


----------



## FlipDiver

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority but I like Kim's look minus that sheer top...
> 
> 
> JLo



Is JLo wearing a sumo wrestler diaper?


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;17891117 said:
			
		

> I'm confused? So you don't like Change Of The Guard??
> 
> I'm usually not a fan of the flashy CL's, but for some reason I really like these on Kim...actually I like the whole look here, but what do I know??



No, I don't like them. I tried them on, too, and didn't like them.  

Idk ... it's just too much shoe.


----------



## Dessye

brintee said:


> That woman in front of her looks possessed!


 
:lolots:  I noticed that too!!  Poor woman, not a very flattering picture at all.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> No, I don't like them. I tried them on, too, and didn't like them.
> 
> Idk ... it's just too much shoe.


 

JenayW   You just keep making me laugh today!!!


----------



## justkell

flowergirly said:


> She resembles Florence Henderson from The Brady Bunch.



It is Florence Henderson.


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> JenayW   You just keep making me laugh today!!!


----------



## jenayb

justkell said:


> It is Florence Henderson.



Oh, snap!


----------



## Dessye

These look similar to the Marilou wedge but I don't think they are.




			
				Jönathan;17889461 said:
			
		

> Sarah Michelle Gellar
> 
> Not sure what style she's wearing though?


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Dukeprincess

Circus!  I still want these SO bad.  Le sigh.


----------



## clothingguru

I LOVE the lady peep on every one. Such an AMAZING style!


----------



## carlinha

^are those LP or MBP 150?  either way, i LOVE THEM BOTH TOO!!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ they are the MBP 150. I love those too! haha


----------



## tivogirl

OMG WANT! Seriously, what ARE they?! 




			
				Jönathan;17889461 said:
			
		

> Sarah Michelle Gellar
> 
> Not sure what style she's wearing though?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ marpoill wedge.


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks *naked*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Diane Kruger


----------



## LavenderIce

Leighton Meester


----------



## candyapples88

LavenderIce said:


> Diane Kruger


----------



## clothingguru

*Toutenkaboucle*





*Heidi In BALOTA* 




*Gwen*




*Denise*




*Lady Peep*


----------



## clothingguru

*Red Suede Bianca*




*Ronette*




*Maralena*




*Alti Spike*


----------



## clothingguru

*Caroline Winberg in MBB*




*Jennifer Morrison- Nude Lady PEEP *




*Freja in Nude PIK PIK PIK!!!*




*Naomi Campbell in Change of Guard*




*Miranda Kerr*


----------



## clothingguru

*Clemence in Arielitta*




*Yolanda Spike *




*Dita - Sweet Charity*




*Kimora Lee Simmons- Ambertina*




*Heidi in Jem (Love her look here)*


----------



## clothingguru

*Boulima*




*The last one of Clemence in the NEW DOUBLE NOEUD wont open for some reason. You might be able to save it to your computer to open it. But IF NOT here is the link:
http://coolspotters.com/actresses/c...ristian-louboutin-double-noeud-sandals#page-1
*


----------



## annamoon

Amy Adams feet look quite wide for Lady Peep, do you think she is sizing down for fit?




clothingguru said:


> *Toutenkaboucle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heidi In BALOTA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gwen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Denise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Peep*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jlo


----------



## BijouBleu

What is she superhuman? The fact that she's wearing those shoes, and it doesn't look like it's swallowing her foot is impressive. I tried these on and my husband didn't say a word, just shook his head, it was that bad :lolots:, of course my legs aren't a mile long either.



clothingguru said:


> *Naomi Campbell in Change of Guard*


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## *MJ*

BijouBleu said:


> What is she superhuman? The fact that she's wearing those shoes, and it doesn't look like it's swallowing her foot is impressive. I tried these on and my husband didn't say a word, just shook his head, it was that bad :lolots:, of course my legs aren't a mile long either.



I agree! That's the first pic I've seen of them on someone that looks good!! I guess they have to look good on someone!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Are these CLs on Deena? 




PS I do not consider most people on MTV celebrities, and especially not those from Jersey Shore  I have to say though, I love Sammi, even if she's irrational and has terrible taste in men!


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^They're fakes!


----------



## jenayb

iloveredsoles said:


> ^^They're fakes!


 
No they're not.. They're not even CLs.


----------



## karwood

Actress Kate Walsh wearing Pigalles.


----------



## karwood

Actress Rachel Bilson wearing Ole Ole:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez wearing Boulima:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez wearing Ambertina:


----------



## shopaholics

I don't like the boulima in beige. Especially when Jlo is wearing it. She's not pretty at all.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i don't _love_ the Boulima in beige...  but i love Jennifer's overall look


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## shopaholics

^ what style is that?


----------



## iloveredsoles

jenaywins said:


> No they're not.. They're not even CLs.



Exactly, they aren't real! They're the stupid miss me (or whatever their called) shoes. Same thing to me...they are knockoffs!


----------



## bling*lover

I love Kate Walsh and she looks gorgeous in this pic. 
Rachel Bilson looks fab.
Whats not to love about JLO, she always look amazing, I love the pic of her in the boulima and from what I can tell the ambertina's look great on her aswell!


----------



## karwood

shopaholics said:


> ^ what style is that?



Catenita


----------



## FlipDiver

shopaholics said:


> I don't like the boulima in beige. Especially when Jlo is wearing it. She's not pretty at all.



I think she's gorgeous, and she looks amazing considering she's the mother of twins!  When I got married I told my makeup girl I wanted to my skin to glow like Jennifer Lopez


----------



## shopaholics

karwood said:


> Catenita


 
Thank you.


----------



## clothingguru

shopaholics said:


> I don't like the boulima in beige. Especially when Jlo is wearing it. She's not pretty at all.



 i think she is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

clothingguru said:


> *
> Naomi Campbell in Change of Guard
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Goodness!  Naomi looks fantastic!!*


----------



## jenayb

shopaholics said:


> I don't like the boulima in beige. Especially when Jlo is wearing it. She's not pretty at all.



Are we looking at the same shoe on the same person? 

Jennifer Lopez AND the Boulima in beige are *both* amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## elitebysl

i too think jlo looks fabulous in the boulima....the color combo is beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Are we looking at the same shoe on the same person?
> 
> *Jennifer Lopez AND the Boulima in beige are *both* amazingly gorgeous.*


 
I totally agree, she is fab and the outfit she is wearing looks gorgeous with the beige boulima! 
Boulima + Outfit + JLO wearing it =


----------



## Dessye

shopaholics said:


> ^ what style is that?


 
Catetina cork


----------



## Dessye

bling*lover said:


> I totally agree, she is fab and the outfit she is wearing looks gorgeous with the beige boulima!
> Boulima + Outfit + JLO wearing it =


 
 I haven't seen a single pair of CLs that didn't look amazingly HOT on her!


----------



## needloub

dessye said:


> I haven't seen a single pair of cls that didn't look amazingly hot on her!



ita!


----------



## kett

I agree, she looks so cute, I love the whole outfit! Normally I don't like her style but she knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Sometimes her outfits are a little OTT but generally she looks awesome and of course the shoes are always fantastic!!!


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> Are we looking at the same shoe on the same person?
> 
> Jennifer Lopez AND the Boulima in beige are *both* amazingly gorgeous.


 
This.


----------



## babysweetums

jlo sucks for other reasons but aint nothing wrong with those shoes


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jlo looks stunning!!!!


----------



## queen for ever

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo


 

whats the brand for her sunglasses???


----------



## Flip88

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo



gorgeous, I love her mink shrug and her CL's - what a combo!


----------



## ochie

I think Dior!


----------



## Akalyah

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> jlo looks stunning!!!!


 

yess!!!!!


----------



## kett

babysweetums said:


> jlo sucks for other reasons but aint nothing wrong with those shoes


----------



## heatherB

She is gorgeous! I think she's looking better than ever lately.


----------



## Vodkaine

*Slash's wife.* Ahhh those batiks print.


----------



## mal

heatherB said:


> She is gorgeous! I think she's looking better than ever lately.


yes, for sure!


----------



## clothingguru

I Love JLO and the Lucifers 

Are those the first sighting of the LP Batiks??? I LOVE THEM!


----------



## jenayb

Vodkaine said:


> *Slash's wife.* Ahhh those batiks print.



She's a man, baby.


----------



## Akalyah

jenaywins said:


> She's a man, baby.


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> She's a man, baby.




 I thought they were divorcing..


----------



## Vodkaine

I wasn't about to googler her (Him ? D anyways so let's call this one.. The person in a dress with KILLER BATIKS !!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> I thought they were divorcing..



Hmm!  



Vodkaine said:


> I wasn't about to googler her (Him ? D anyways so let's call this one.. The person in a dress with KILLER BATIKS !!



Deal.  Hehe.


----------



## kiwi76

jenaywins said:


> She's a man, baby.


----------



## pixiesparkle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo



OMG I love her outfit!! she looks greatt!! Does anyone know which brand is her puffy shrug/top?


----------



## lovechanel920

I'm just madly in love with these!


----------



## needloub

^^So am I...LOL!


----------



## shopaholics

ladylouboutin08 said:


> jlo


 
Ew, someone pass me a barf bag.


----------



## karwood

I vowed to never post pics of any of the Kardashians and I still intend to not break that vow. Well, I found a loophole  to post  pics without breaking any vow.. Last night, I was watching Jimmy Kimmel show and Kim Kardashian was a guest on the show wearing the Daffodile.


----------



## brintee

^^She looks GORGEOUS in that pic!


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> ^^She looks GORGEOUS in that pic!




Did you mean "they" look gorgeous in the pic?


----------



## _Danielle_

karwood said:


> Did you mean "they" look gorgeous in the pic?


----------



## Dukeprincess

:lolots:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Did you mean "they" look gorgeous in the pic?


----------



## Rubypout

I soo don't get the hatred of the Kardashians 

I'm not feeling the daffodiles at all... but those maggies are just gorgeous


----------



## jenayb

Rubypout said:


> I soo don't get the hatred of the Kardashians
> 
> I'm not feeling the daffodiles at all... but those maggies are just gorgeous


 
It isn't hatred. They're just _eeeeeeverywhere. _


----------



## mishybelle

KK's face looks sooooo pulled in that pic with the Maggies. I know she lost a lot of weight and all, but all the pulling reminds me of Joan Rivers.


----------



## savvysgirl

Amber Riley


----------



## mishybelle

Her face does not look the same as above...


----------



## RedBottomLover

*mishy* she's definitely had some work done.


----------



## xoxoCat

^For sure, there are lines on her face in the older pictures that aren't there anymore. Her face looks completely, fundamentally different, haha.

Cat.


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> *mishy* she's definitely had some work done.



Some? Try a TON!


----------



## karwood

Rubypout said:


> I soo don't get the hatred of the Kardashians
> 
> I'm not feeling the daffodiles at all... but those maggies are just gorgeous



Hatred is a strong word. It's  more like tired and bored of them. Like *Jenay* said, they are like 24-7-365 all over the place. 

I agree, I did not like Daffodile on her. She reminded me of Minnie Mouse with the big shoes. They looked ridiculously huge on her feet. I honestly thought the Daffodile  looked cool in the stock pics, but after seeing what they look like on her, I'm definitely going to take a pass on these.


----------



## jenayb

Lol, yesss!! ^^^


----------



## RedBottomLover

Vivica Fox in Lady Peep Slingback


----------



## alyssa08

I think it's pretty obvious why people dislike the kardashians. they are famous for absolutely nothing yet they are everywhere and in your face all the time. and kim's messed with her face soo much. she looks disgusting. I don't really see what's likeable about kim. kourtney and khloe aren't as bad.


----------



## jenayb

alyssa08 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious why people dislike the kardashians. they are famous for absolutely nothing yet they are everywhere and in your face all the time. and kim's messed with her face soo much. she looks disgusting. I don't really see what's likeable about kim. kourtney and khloe aren't as bad.





If they're famous for nothing, then I should be famous, too, because I too have done nothing. 

I don't get this mentality. They are famous for SOMETHING or else they wouldn't be famous, KWIM? Kim really started to gain notoriety as Paris Hilton's BFF, then the sex tape came out, and she started becoming more famous. (Infamous?) She made some smart decisions in terms of promoting her brand, IE herself. She landed a very successful reality TV show on E!, continued marketing herself, lent her name to various brands, began numerous business ventures... And so on and so forth. Once Kim blew up, her entire family followed suit. Also, seeing as the rest of the family is featured on the reality show, it was only a matter of time before they became famous as well. I do not think that Kim is particularly talented, but she is obviously a relatively savvy business woman. So please... I'm not a huge die-hard Kim fan in any way, but don't perpetuate this thought that she is famous for nothing. Like her or not, you know she worked hard to get where she is... No matter the road taken. 

Sorry for the OT.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I guess I'm in the minority but I actually like the Daffodile on Kim.


----------



## SassySarah

Adrienne Maloof (front left) had some gorgeous, sparkly CL's on for the reunion show.  Not sure of the style.  You can't see them but Lisa (front right) wore black Maggies.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> If they're famous for nothing, then I should be famous, too, because I too have done nothing.
> 
> I don't get this mentality. They are famous for SOMETHING or else they wouldn't be famous, KWIM? Kim really started to gain notoriety as Paris Hilton's BFF, then the sex tape came out, and she started becoming more famous. (Infamous?) She made some smart decisions in terms of promoting her brand, IE herself. She landed a very successful reality TV show on E!, continued marketing herself, lent her name to various brands, began numerous business ventures... And so on and so forth. Once Kim blew up, her entire family followed suit. Also, seeing as the rest of the family is featured on the reality show, it was only a matter of time before they became famous as well. I do not think that Kim is particularly talented, but she is obviously a relatively savvy business woman. So please... I'm not a huge die-hard Kim fan in any way, but don't perpetuate this thought that she is famous for nothing. Like her or not, you know she worked hard to get where she is... No matter the road taken.
> 
> Sorry for the OT.


 
 Couldn't agree more Jenay, I'm not a huge Kim fan but love the others and love watching the show because it's so funny. I understand people not liking them and being sick of seeing them everywhere but honestly i'm sick of hearing that people are sick of seeing them. If you dont like them obviously thats your choice but can we just appreciate them for the excellent shoes they are usually wearing, and not worry about the rest of it!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yep! Trust me - I'm rather bored with seeing them everywhere, and I do think they are wayyyyy too overexposed, but I mean.. .They obviously had to work to get where they are, right?


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> I vowed to never post pics of any of the Kardashians and I still intend to not break that vow. Well, I found a loophole to post pics without breaking any vow.. Last night, I was watching Jimmy Kimmel show and Kim Kardashian was a guest on the show wearing the Daffodile.


 
:lolots:  You definitely found a loophole!

I'm not really lovin' the daffs, but that's just me.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> If they're famous for nothing, then I should be famous, too, because I too have done nothing.
> 
> I don't get this mentality. They are famous for SOMETHING or else they wouldn't be famous, KWIM? Kim really started to gain notoriety as Paris Hilton's BFF, then the sex tape came out, and she started becoming more famous. (Infamous?) She made some smart decisions in terms of promoting her brand, IE herself. She landed a very successful reality TV show on E!, continued marketing herself, lent her name to various brands, began numerous business ventures... And so on and so forth. Once Kim blew up, her entire family followed suit. Also, seeing as the rest of the family is featured on the reality show, it was only a matter of time before they became famous as well. I do not think that Kim is particularly talented, but she is obviously a relatively savvy business woman. So please... I'm not a huge die-hard Kim fan in any way, but don't perpetuate this thought that she is famous for nothing. Like her or not, you know she worked hard to get where she is... No matter the road taken.
> 
> Sorry for the OT.


 
ITA!  When you say that you don't think Kim is particularly talented, that is probably the reason most people 'hate' her.  But like you said, we should at least respect her (and her family) for their business savvy.  If you can make yourself into a marketable brand and sustain that for a few years, that's definitely something.  I wasn't particularly a fan of Paris Hilton either but I had to give it her for knowing how to promote herself!


----------



## clothingguru

I am starting to think i NEED the PUMICE maggies as well....... LOVE them on KK!  And yes her face does look very "pulled: in that pic.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lovechanel920 said:


> I'm just madly in love with these!




this fantastic outfit totally just inspired me to wear some new (faux) leather leggings that i recently bought...  i'm so excited!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> It isn't hatred. They're just _eeeeeeverywhere. _




you don't lie *J*!  i love their style 98.2% of the time but they _are _everywhere...  as i look around the jungle, otherwise known as my room, there is a kardashian on at least 6 magazine covers!


----------



## kett

Dessye said:


> ITA!  When you say that you don't think Kim is particularly talented, that is probably the reason most people 'hate' her.  But like you said, we should at least respect her (and her family) for their business savvy.  If you can make yourself into a marketable brand and sustain that for a few years, that's definitely something.  I wasn't particularly a fan of Paris Hilton either but I had to give it her for knowing how to promote herself!



I totally disagree - it is one thing to market yourself when you come from nowhere, it is an entirely different thing to market yourself when you are already running in the circles that manufacture celebrity. There are other "celebrities" out there that have actually worked their butts off to create a brand that are just as untalented. Hell, I have more respect for Anna Nicole Smith. The Kardashians deserve no respect in my eyes. I do agree, though, that *****ing about the Kardashians isn't helping.

I have a sneaky suspicion that we are about to get told to get back on topic


----------



## RedBottomLover

kett said:


> I totally disagree - it is one thing to market yourself when you come from nowhere, it is an entirely different thing to market yourself when you are already running in the circles that manufacture celebrity. There are other "celebrities" out there that have actually worked their butts off to create a brand that are just as untalented. Hell, I have more respect for Anna Nicole Smith. The Kardashians deserve no respect in my eyes. I do agree, though, that *****ing about the Kardashians isn't helping.
> 
> I have a sneaky suspicion that we are about to get told to get back on topic


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> this fantastic outfit totally just inspired me to wear some new (faux) leather leggings that i recently bought...  i'm so excited!



Oh, you _would_ post that knowing I read this thread.  

I think I need a mall trip in my life today.


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> you don't lie *J*!  i love their style 98.2% of the time but they _are _everywhere...  as i look around the jungle, otherwise known as my room, there is a kardashian on at least 6 magazine covers!



Ezzzzactly. 



kett said:


> I totally disagree - it is one thing to market yourself when you come from nowhere, it is an entirely different thing to market yourself when you are already running in the circles that manufacture celebrity. There are other "celebrities" out there that have actually worked their butts off to create a brand that are just as untalented. Hell, I have more respect for Anna Nicole Smith. The Kardashians deserve no respect in my eyes. I do agree, though, that *****ing about the Kardashians isn't helping.
> 
> I have a sneaky suspicion that we are about to get told to get back on topic



Different opinions make the world go round. :okay:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Different opinions make the world go round. :okay:


 
Very true!! And *Kett*, I can see how you have more respect for Anna Nicole Smith than the Kardashians. Anna did come out of nowhere and built an empire and she knew how to reinvent herself. MY point was that even 'non-celebrity' celebrities deserve some measure of respect since the money did not just fall into their laps. They actually had to put in time and effort and devise some sort of business plan. But I suppose everyone has a different idea of what working hard means. 

OK, enough of the Kardashians and :back2topic: and hot* shoes*!!!


----------



## Rubypout

Kate Hudson in the Lady Peep Batik on the way to dinner @ Scotts London with her fella.
English newsies were mocking the cost of the coat as she looks a bit scruffy


----------



## daniigo

karwood said:


> I vowed to never post pics of any of the Kardashians and I still intend to not break that vow. Well, I found a loophole  to post  pics without breaking any vow.. Last night, I was watching Jimmy Kimmel show and Kim Kardashian was a guest on the show wearing the Daffodile.



She looks like the Joker from Batman........she is so average........and when her sister wears CL it shows us all how well they are built. 

I just don't understand the saturation with these nitwits, and I've been around the block.


----------



## daniigo

http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg610/scaled.php?tn=0&server=610&filename=zygj.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


Stunning Kylie


----------



## Rubypout

daniigo said:


> She looks like the Joker from Batman........she is so average........and when her sister wears CL it shows us all how well they are built.
> 
> I just don't understand the saturation with these nitwits, and I've been around the block.




Personally Im not a fan of people being famous for nothing or for sex scandals etc etc. People like Paris Hilton get on my nerves and all the people who have ever been on big brother who try to market themselves as celebritys. If these people have half a brain and manage to make some £$ I admire them to some extent. 
I guess the Kardashians must be absolutely EVERYWHERE in the US, which I suppose may annoy. I don't see the point in being negative about people it gets you nowhere. Especially when attacking people over their looks as nobody is perfect. I've seen Kim in the flesh @ a Britney concert VIP, IMO she is gorge and wears more make up than she needs and she doesn't look messed up like shes had surgery. But thats just me... Sorry to have started the big Kardashian debate! ha :shame:

:back2topic:


----------



## Rubypout

daniigo said:


> http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg610/scaled.php?tn=0&server=610&filename=zygj.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
> 
> 
> Stunning Kylie



Kylie is just about the only person I think this shoe suits! Daffodiles were made for her 

Love her #shoeoftheday tweets on twitter


----------



## kett

I think you are totally right... the Daffodiles are a lot of shoe for the average woman IMHO. Kylie totally works them. I'd love to see them on a normal human being so that I could get a real feel for them...


----------



## daniigo

Rubypout said:


> Personally Im not a fan of people being famous for nothing or for sex scandals etc etc. People like Paris Hilton get on my nerves and all the people who have ever been on big brother who try to market themselves as celebritys. If these people have half a brain and manage to make some £$ I admire them to some extent.
> I guess the Kardashians must be absolutely EVERYWHERE in the US, which I suppose may annoy. I don't see the point in being negative about people it gets you nowhere. Especially when attacking people over their looks as nobody is perfect. I've seen Kim in the flesh @ a Britney concert VIP, IMO she is gorge and wears more make up than she needs and she doesn't look messed up like shes had surgery. But thats just me... Sorry to have started the big Kardashian debate! ha :shame:
> 
> :back2topic:



Its the non reality of the situation! Why can't people just call it like it is? Nicole Kidman and Halle Berry  are gorgeous. This person is not even close, and is a product of celebutoid saturation marketing. Like a slump shouldered Lauren Conrad calling herself a "Fashion designer" or Hilary Duff calling herself an "Author"...........its the theater of the absurd. My opinion is shared by legions. If a 5 foot tall 30 year old with a giant ass wants to put on ridiculously short dresses (dresses made for a Halle Berry) and show up on red carpets courtesy of Ryan Seacrest then she makes herself a public figure open to such criticism.


----------



## SassySarah

Selena Gomez


----------



## SassySarah

Nicole Richie


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

karwood said:


> I vowed to never post pics of any of the Kardashians and I still intend to not break that vow. Well, I found a loophole to post pics without breaking any vow.. Last night, I was watching Jimmy Kimmel show and Kim Kardashian was a guest on the show wearing the Daffodile.


 

I love the dress with these shoes.


----------



## bling*lover

Gosh i'm seriously loving Nicole Ritchie at the moment, not that I don't always but theres something more chic and elegant about her lately, maybe its marriage!


----------



## clothingguru

Rubypout said:


> Kate Hudson in the Lady Peep Batik on the way to dinner @ Scotts London with her fella.
> English newsies were mocking the cost of the coat as she looks a bit scruffy



 LOVE the BATIK!


----------



## Louboufan

Actually, I like Kim. She seems like a nice and sweet person. I do not really care for the others.


alyssa08 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious why people dislike the kardashians. they are famous for absolutely nothing yet they are everywhere and in your face all the time. and kim's messed with her face soo much. she looks disgusting. I don't really see what's likeable about kim. kourtney and khloe aren't as bad.


----------



## BellaShoes

Christina A rocked her Calypso's for the National Anthem!!  She missed  couple of words but my God, that girl can sing!


----------



## foosy

Christina Aguilera - wearing Calypso singing at the SuperBowl.
Go Steelers!

This is not the picture- but the outfit was similar.


----------



## karwood

Here are pics of Christina Aguilera wearing Calypso at the Superbowl. Her singing reminded me of the SNL skit with Maya Rudolph singing the National Anthem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImCWjbAOXKo&feature=related


----------



## BellaShoes

Just came back to post the pic, thanks karwood!


----------



## Vodkaine

Yes ! I knew she was wearing those Calypso !  heehee 
Another one of Christina.. there she was in France  






And a super close up of the Ambrosina :

http://img154.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93395_Christina_Aguilera_NRJ_Awards_2007_31_122_187lo.jpg


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Christina A rocked her Calypso's for the National Anthem!!  She missed  couple of words but my God, that girl can sing!



I agree.  Although she did goofed up on some of the words in the National Anthem, she does have an amazing voice and can really hold the note.


----------



## savvysgirl

Vodkaine said:


> Yes ! I knew she was wearing those Calypso !  heehee
> Another one of Christina.. there she was in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a super close up of the Ambrosina :
> 
> http://img154.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93395_Christina_Aguilera_NRJ_Awards_2007_31_122_187lo.jpg



Mouche Zeppa 

Christina looks fabulous here. How long ago was this taken? Love her dress.


----------



## clothingguru

Vodkaine said:


> Yes ! I knew she was wearing those Calypso !  heehee
> Another one of Christina.. there she was in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a super close up of the Ambrosina :
> 
> http://img154.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93395_Christina_Aguilera_NRJ_Awards_2007_31_122_187lo.jpg


Can anyone ID her dress? this is an old picture i think so it may be hard for me to find it but i LOVE IT!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Vodkaine said:


> Yes ! I knew she was wearing those Calypso !  heehee
> Another one of Christina.. there she was in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a super close up of the Ambrosina :
> 
> http://img154.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93395_Christina_Aguilera_NRJ_Awards_2007_31_122_187lo.jpg



wow, that close up pic really shows off her nice legs!!! LOL
I don't see a single pore/hair follicle 
(unless it's been photoshopped....)


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> Can anyone ID her dress? this is an old picture i think so it may be hard for me to find it but i LOVE IT!



The dress is Zac Posen. It's either from the Zac Posen Resort 2007 or 2008 collection.


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> The dress is Zac Posen. It's from  either his F/W 2007 or 2008 collection.



Of coarse!!! i LOVE Zac posen's collections! I guess ill be stalking ebay. Thanks *K*


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> Of coarse!!! i LOVE Zac posen's collections! I guess ill be stalking ebay. Thanks *K*



Actually it is either his Resort 2007 or 2008 collection , not F/W


----------



## sobe2009

clothingguru said:


> LOVE the BATIK!


 
OMG!!! I feel the same way


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Actually it is either his Resort 2007 or 2008 collection , not F/W



perfect! thank you!


----------



## Vodkaine

The photo of Christina in the red dress was taken in 2007 (January)  @Cannes


----------



## clothingguru

^ thank you!


----------



## eggpudding

Enlarging a pic two pages back..

Were the Daffodiles influenced by/named for Daphne Guiness? She does wear shoes that look exactly like that but with no heel


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

eggpudding said:


> Enlarging a pic two pages back..
> 
> Were the Daffodiles influenced by/named for Daphne Guiness? She does wear shoes that look exactly like that but with no heel




They are. Msr. Louboutin used to make shoes that looked very similar to these custom for Daphne. She's been favoring a version without a heel for a few months now. 

I love her. She's simply amazing


----------



## kett

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I love her. She's simply amazing



This!


----------



## karwood

Actress/ Comedian Olivia Munn wearing framboise suede MBB:


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Actress/ Comedian Olivia Munn wearing framboise suede MBB:


----------



## karwood

Elle Macpherson wearing Atrapala:


----------



## karwood

Elle Macpherson wearing black suede Balota:


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Actress/ Comedian Olivia Munn wearing framboise suede MBB:



I love the dress, I love the shoes, but I'm not really liking them together... the dress seems kind of wispy and the shoes are more 'substantial', for lack of a better word. She still looks great though!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> I love the dress, I love the shoes, but I'm not really liking them together... the dress seems kind of wispy and the shoes are more 'substantial', for lack of a better word. She still looks great though!


 
Yes, ITA!  But my eyes kind of zoom in on the shoes and neglect the dress


----------



## louboutinlawyer

karwood said:


> Here are pics of Christina Aguilera wearing Calypso at the Superbowl. *Her singing reminded me of the SNL skit with Maya Rudolph singing the National Anthem*.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImCWjbAOXKo&feature=related



LOLOLOLOL!!!!! Sooooo true!! love it, kar!!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Elle Macpherson wearing black suede Balota:


 
OMG! I need those!!!!  Stunning.


----------



## 9distelle

Jillian Michaels wearing Banana 140


----------



## OCDaboutPurses

Kim K wearing Maggie @ Prince's concert.. he ended up throwing her off stage lol  

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y243/renedc/1297173608kim_kardashian_prince.jpg


----------



## babysweetums

kim k looks like shes wearing the 140s right?


----------



## OCDaboutPurses

babysweetums said:


> kim k looks like shes wearing the 140s right?



Looks like it to me.. sorry I couldn't get the photo to post in the thread for some reason.


----------



## SassySarah

Kim Kardashian in Maggies on stage with Prince, before he kicked her off stage.


----------



## maryelle

what dress is she wearing?


----------



## madamelizaking

Alexander McQueen


----------



## savvysgirl

Victoria Beckham


----------



## savvysgirl

Katy Perry


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^


----------



## calisurf

^


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I don't even know what to say....


----------



## savvysgirl

Jane Seymour






Kate Mara


----------



## CelticLuv

savvysgirl said:


> Katy Perry



 that dress is just.....too much! or better yet, not enough!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Elle Macpherson wearing black suede Balota:



NEED THESE!  LOVE THEM!


----------



## brintee

Wonder if this is her ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item35afda9792





savvysgirl said:


> Katy Perry


----------



## unoma

brintee said:


> Wonder if this is her ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item35afda9792


----------



## regeens

^lol


----------



## shopaholics

savvysgirl said:


> Katy Perry


 
looking disgusting as usual.


----------



## FlipDiver

savvysgirl said:


> Katy Perry



It looks like she added tape to her cleave as an afterthought.


----------



## bling*lover

If the top of Katy's dress didn't look like that, I actually think it would have been a nice dress! I do love the color though!


----------



## LVOEnyc

CelticLuv said:


> that dress is just.....too much! or better yet, not enough!


----------



## heatherB

brintee said:


> Wonder if this is her ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item35afda9792


 
Eww


----------



## lovechanel920

What style is Kendall wearing?


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## crystalhowlett

they look like nude fifi and the other are YSL bows. IDK who kendall is


----------



## brintee

They look like Nude Clichy 120mm to me...


----------



## lovechanel920

brintee said:


> They look like Nude Clichy 120mm to me...



I thought the Clichy too. Thanks.


----------



## crystalhowlett

thank you, I didnt know which way to go but yes Clichy is the right way


----------



## MadameElle

crystalhowlett said:


> they look like nude fifi and the other are YSL bows. IDK who kendall is



Kendall Jenner (younger [1/2] sister of the Kardashian sisters)


----------



## indypup

Clichy.


----------



## CelticLuv

lovechanel920 said:


>



I would love to get my hands on a pair of those


----------



## mishybelle

My reactions to the younger Jenners:


Pretty dresses!
The tendency towards heavy eye makeup must be genetic
At least the shoes are cute!


----------



## 5elle

Why is Clichy not a staple style? It's just


----------



## heatherB

^This!

Can we petition M. Louboutin?


----------



## alyssa08

kendall is beautiful but those legs  sooo skinny.


----------



## xoxoCat

alyssa08 said:


> kendall is beautiful but those legs  sooo skinny.



She's stunning. Period. Her shoes and dress only helps. 

Jealous.

Cat. 

But speaking of the shoes, are they 120's with no platform? O.o


----------



## savvysgirl

Cindy Crawford


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Actress Rachel Bilson wearing Ole Ole:


 
I just love the Ole Oles!


----------



## 9distelle

Katy Perry in Lady Peep


----------



## FlipDiver

Here's another pic of Katy Perry.  You can't see her CLs, but you can see her wrist tattoo that says "Jesus"


----------



## needloub

^^She needs Jesus for that dress...LOL!  But her Lady Peeps...bliss!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Funny, that's exactly my exclamation when I saw her pic. "Jesus!"


----------



## carrera993

_Pha-lease_ tell me that she put the dress on backwards...


----------



## SassySarah

Jennifer Hudson was on Oprah today. She looked fabulous and I think she was wearing Daffodiles?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_I_-qods_U


----------



## SassySarah

Maggie Rizer in Maleva






Dita





Teresa Palmer in Larissa


----------



## heatherB

Wow,  those black Larissas..


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Jhud looking aammmazzing 

Why aren't clichy's a staple style?  Were they not popular when then were out??


----------



## calisurf

Hrm. I don't think the malevas go with that dress.


----------



## Dessye

.


----------



## 9distelle

Alyssa McClelland in Pampas Pump


----------



## heatherB

^I was just thinking of the pampas! They are beautiful


----------



## SassySarah

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## SassySarah

Rosamund Pike


----------



## jenayb

9distelle said:


> Alyssa McClelland in Pampas Pump


 
Ok, seriously..? This outfit is perfection. I am dying over every part of it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Ok, seriously..? This outfit is perfection. I am dying over every part of it!


 
me too it's gorgeous!


----------



## savvysgirl

Jennifer Hudson & Oprah. Two red soles meeting, how cute!


----------



## mishybelle

^Dayum! Did JHud lose more weight?

BTW, those Daffodiles look humongous on her


----------



## babysweetums

kim k boulima...is there a shoe this girl doesnt have lol?
http://twitpic.com/3ye0l5


----------



## calisurf

Um. Wow that's the truedefinition of narcissism.


----------



## SassySarah

mishybelle said:


> ^Dayum! Did JHud lose more weight?
> 
> BTW, those Daffodiles look humongous on her



She has lost 85 pounds and went on Oprah to talk about how she did it.  She looks fantastic.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Angela Simmons


----------



## jenayb

^ She looks like she is being attacked by a gigantic, evil bird.


----------



## BijouBleu

Hmmm, she's trying too hard. I also don't know how I feel about the sheer hose?



RedBottomLover said:


> Angela Simmons


----------



## mishybelle

SassySarah said:


> She has lost 85 pounds and went on Oprah to talk about how she did it. She looks fantastic.


 
She looks amaaaaazing! Any skinnier, and I might have to hate her. JK


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

calisurf said:


> Um. Wow that's the truedefinition of narcissism.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> ^ She looks like she is being attacked by a gigantic, evil bird.



She just borrowed Nathalie Portman's costume from Black Swan.  I swear that's what it looked like.


----------



## AEGIS

lovechanel920 said:


> What style is Kendall wearing?




isnt the one on the right only 12?that is an awfully mature look.


----------



## babysweetums

blake in leila!
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2518780/blake-lively-diet-pepsi-02/


----------



## FlipDiver

^Blake Lively is the new face of Chanel 2011.  So not only does she have all her CLs, but she'll get a ton of Chanels to play with, too!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## LavenderIce

Ali Larter


----------



## Faraasha

calisurf said:


> Um. Wow that's the truedefinition of narcissism.



Agreed!!


----------



## babysweetums

FlipDiver said:


> ^Blake Lively is the new face of Chanel 2011.  So not only does she have all her CLs, but she'll get a ton of Chanels to play with, too!  I'm so jealous!



there was a thread a while back about how she met christian and he named a shoe after her!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## CMP86

I'm really not liking Rihanna's hair. It looks too much like a clowns wig.


----------



## betty*00

Rihanna is beautiful but definitely not liking this look for her. It reminds me of Carrot Top and even he can't pull it off.


----------



## candyapples88

I love Rihanna's style, but she looks like Side-Show Bob from the Simpsons.


----------



## needloub

candyapples88 said:


> I love Rihanna's style, but she looks like Side-Show Bob from the Simpsons.


----------



## calisurf

candyapples88 said:


> I love Rihanna's style, but she looks like Side-Show Bob from the Simpsons.



That is exactly what I thought!


----------



## jenayb

So. I love that I'm shoe twins with Rihanna!  

But um. WTF is up with her hair? !?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## BellaShoes

oh no Rihanna... time for a trim.


----------



## FlipDiver

babysweetums said:


> there was a thread a while back about how she met christian and he named a shoe after her!


 
You're right! I just found a link about it: http://www.styleite.com/media/blake-lively-louboutin-video/
I love this quote from the article: "So now, there are only two remaining questions: How will the shoe sell, *and how does Danielle Steele feel, after buying literally **thousands of pairs of Louboutins**, that she doesnt have a shoe named after her?"*

I attached a pic of the "Blake" shoe.


----------



## expensive shoes

beyonce
cdn.necolebitchie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/beyonce-and-rihanna.jpg
cdn.necolebitchie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Beyonces-heels.jpg
dafodiles maybe?


----------



## carlinha

expensive shoes said:


> beyonce
> cdn.necolebitchie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/beyonce-and-rihanna.jpg
> cdn.necolebitchie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Beyonces-heels.jpg
> dafodiles maybe?



jade watersnake daffodiles!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Rihanna so pretty... cut the hair....


----------



## Marrion

Dukeprincess said:


> She just borrowed Nathalie Portman's costume from Black Swan.  I swear that's what it looked like.



Ahahah


----------



## Marrion

Angela Martini


----------



## Blueberry12

Noomi Rapace wearing Daffodile´s.


----------



## LavenderIce

Miley Cyrus


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie






Nicole & Kim


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, CL's in the sludge and snow


----------



## FlipDiver

LavenderIce said:


> Miley Cyrus



What is going on with Miley's chesticles?!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Now, that is just wrong


----------



## heatherB

FlipDiver said:


> What is going on with Miley's chesticles?!





I know! And how old is she??? She looks pretty trashy, imo, not that it's the first time...


----------



## hazeltt

Nicole & Kim hanging out together?! Paris must be devastated!

I need Nicole's boots in my life!


----------



## jenayb

You know, the more I see pics of the Daffodil being worn, the more I like it.


----------



## Tiffy24

Blueberry12 said:


> Noomi Rapace wearing Daffodile´s.



She wears the Daffodile's very well. They didn't look right on J Hud's feet.


----------



## flowergirly

FlipDiver said:


> What is going on with Miley's chesticles?!



My goodness, those are planets.


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minillo



I want nude Pigalles soooooo bad!  

She is so cute, I just love her!


----------



## Charlie

CMP86 said:


> I'm really not liking Rihanna's hair. It looks too much like a clowns wig.



Sideshow Bob!!


----------



## jenayb

Charlie said:


> Sideshow Bob!!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I want nude Pigalles soooooo bad!
> 
> She is so cute, I just love her!



Get them!!!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre


 
She looks good... I love her Catenitas!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Dita


 
Cute pic!


----------



## SassySarah

LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minillo



Vanessa looks gorgeous!


----------



## _Danielle_

Charlie said:


> Sideshow Bob!!


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> What is going on with Miley's chesticles?!



She's such a hot mess!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Get them!!!



Pfft, please girl.. My list is THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS long right now!  



_Danielle_ said:


>


----------



## bling*lover

Kim K wearing boulima


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Kim K wearing boulima



Good LORD what is with the outfit & her hair!?


----------



## SassySarah

Martina McBride in nude Pik Pik


----------



## SassySarah

KK in nude Lady Peep


----------



## SassySarah

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre




Wow she's really grown up a lot since Heroes!  Looks so chic here 


Jhud is really working her new figure too!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

SassySarah said:


> KK in nude Lady Peep



The combo of the nude LP with this metallic dress...just isn't doing it for me


----------



## SassySarah

Jennifer Lopez
Someone please chime in with style, very mix?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ very mix


Damn that woman is so hot


----------



## phiphi

wowza.. i'll take an order of those legs please.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ very mix
> 
> 
> Damn that woman is so hot





word!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Jada Pinkett-Smith in Boulima


----------



## SassySarah

Heidi Klum in Lady Peep Batik Python


----------



## SassySarah

Another photo of J Lo in Very Mix


----------



## babysweetums

as irrelevant as kim k is her face is truely gorgeous she looks great with her hair up


----------



## YaYa3

ok ... what was shoe was gwyneth paltrow wearing???

and as much as i LOVE jLo, i wish she's just bust out a smile in these pics.  damn.


----------



## sumnboutme

which shoes was Gwyneth wearing during her performance?


----------



## jeshika

nm! my mistake!


----------



## karolinec1

sumnboutme said:


> which shoes was Gwyneth wearing during her performance?


 
And why did she have black soles put on them?


----------



## SassySarah

It was a multi color version of the Futura.  She had non skids on them, probably because if you notice she was gripping onto the stair case for dear life on her way down.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81378


----------



## SassySarah




----------



## aoqtpi

SassySarah said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> Someone please chime in with style, very mix?



I LOVE this look, except her hair could be like a foot shorter. But WOW what a body, esp. after twins!


----------



## lolitablue

Lots of hair on JLo! Extensions, maybe? Marc looks exahusted!! Like he rather be home watching it from TV.


----------



## bling*lover

JLO wearing very mix


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

JLo and Heidi look freakin incredible!


----------



## crystalhowlett

twins



SassySarah said:


> Jada Pinkett-Smith in Boulima


----------



## crystalhowlett

I want some!!, anyone seen them?



SassySarah said:


>


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> I want some!!, anyone seen them?



That's the multi-colour Futura....... I know I saw it somewhere...


----------



## crystalhowlett

ummmm


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thinking, thinking, thinking........ Dangit! Where did I see them!?


----------



## carlinha

Lea Michele from Glee in black nappa daffodiles


----------



## crystalhowlett

DAffs are every where!


----------



## BijouBleu

Chesticles :lolots::lolots::lolots: My DH thought I was the only person that referred to them as such! I wonder how much tape you have to use to accomplish that "look".



FlipDiver said:


> What is going on with Miley's chesticles?!



*Stilly* and *JLo* need to start a club, Amazing Legs Unite!



SassySarah said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> Someone please chime in with style, very mix?


----------



## crystalhowlett

no tape needed, the:boxing: incision sites are still fresh, still in recovery phase


----------



## chausseau

Victoria Beckham


----------



## LavenderIce

Beyonce & Gwenyth


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi & Jada


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Miley Cyrus



This dress is just way tooooo sexy for this girl. Who is allowing her to dress like this? Parents, hello?


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Heidi & Jada


C'mon Jada, How could you let your daughter wear those god-awful shoes?! They are bigger than she is...Overall, I thought the Grammy fashion was pretty bad, save the CLs of course.


----------



## CelticLuv

betty*00 said:


> Rihanna is beautiful but definitely not liking this look for her. It reminds me of Carrot Top and even he can't pull it off.





candyapples88 said:


> I love Rihanna's style, but she looks like Side-Show Bob from the Simpsons.



ITA with both!!! :lolots:
The hair is just a bit too crazy for my tastes, she's a beautiful girl but that hair...oh my!


----------



## CelticLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Miley Cyrus



At first glance, b/c I skimmed past her face right down to the shoes, I thought she was Carmen Electra!


----------



## CelticLuv

SassySarah said:


> Another photo of J Lo in Very Mix



LOVE JLo and I absolutely  these shoes!!! I so need a pair in my life!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Gwenith looked absolutely amazing at the Grammy's! I love her!


----------



## bling*lover

CelticLuv said:


> LOVE JLo and I absolutely  these shoes!!! I so need a pair in my life!


 
You and me both girlfriend!!

Also whats going on with the Smith family lately, Jada and the kids fashion sense has been a little crazy lately. Its a shame because Jada and Willow are both naturally beautiful IMO and it gets lost under all that fabric!

And please Rihanna loose the hair!


----------



## aoqtpi

archygirl said:


> C'mon Jada, How could you let your daughter wear those god-awful shoes?! They are bigger than she is...Overall, I thought the Grammy fashion was pretty bad, save the CLs of course.




Yeah, I'm not at all a fan of Willow's shoes...


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> You know, the more I see pics of the Daffodil being worn, the more I like it.


 
me too! I still can't see myself in it though..



LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minillo


 
Vanessa looks gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> You know, the more I see pics of the Daffodil being worn, the more I like it.



I agree; when I first saw pictures of them I thought they looked ridiculous, but they look much better on, IMO. I still don't particularly care for them though. They look too clunky/bottom-heavy for my tastes.


----------



## flowergirly

Vanessa Minnillo is gorgeous.


----------



## Akalyah

Jada's face is looking tighter and tighter every time i see a pic of her!!


----------



## Rubypout

archygirl said:


> This dress is just way tooooo sexy for this girl. Who is allowing her to dress like this? Parents, hello?



she's 18... If she was living in the UK she could have babies, smoke and drink so I'd say shes past the age where her parents can limit what she wears?


----------



## babysweetums

Rubypout said:


> she's 18... If she was living in the UK she could have babies, smoke and drink so I'd say shes past the age where her parents can limit what she wears?



agreed!!! poor girl, noone wants to let her grow up! i wore much dumber things when i was a teenager lol


----------



## singsongjones

Akalyah said:


> Jada's face is looking tighter and tighter every time i see a pic of her!!


 
And it's killing me...soon she'll look like Jack from the Nightmare Before Christmas if she doesnt eat a sandwich _*like right now*_!!!:lolots:


----------



## BijouBleu

There's growing up and there's losing all sense. She falls into the latter category with that look upthread. 



babysweetums said:


> agreed!!! poor girl, noone wants to let her grow up! i wore much dumber things when i was a teenager lol


----------



## savvysgirl

Emma Watson


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hmm. I'm not as sold on the nude Pigalle Plato as I thought....


----------



## calisurf

The dress isn't doing the PP any favors.


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Miley Cyrus


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minillo


Amazing nudes


----------



## Marrion

Sarah Shahi


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Uwah Emma Watson 

a) a sexier girl than I thought love the elfin bob
b) that dress choice is still unfortunate it looks like she's about to go ice skating
c) nude pigalle palatto...hmmm


----------



## Dukeprincess

I like the Pigalle Plato!  (but I am biased )


----------



## kett

VeryStylishGirl said:


> c) nude pigalle palatto...hmmm



Agreed - I loved them in the stock pics but not loving them here... maybe it is the dress...


----------



## mzbag

Cee Lo Grammy Performance Gwyneth Platrow Shoe's

http://blogs.babble.com/family-style/2011/02/14/cee-lo-grammy-performance-gwyneth-paltrows-shoes/


----------



## crystalhowlett

Who is she, she is absolutely gorgeous!!

QUOTE=Marrion;18047363]

 
Sarah Shahi[/QUOTE]


----------



## mzbag

^photos of Gwyneth Paltrow's Shoes ^











The link might not work ! Enjoy !


----------



## MadameElle

crystalhowlett said:


> Who is she, she is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> QUOTE=Marrion;18047363]
> 
> 
> Sarah Shahi


[/QUOTE]

She's the lead star on a new USA (cable) weekly tv series "Fairly Legal."  She also had a brief scene in Rush Hour 3.


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ was she on the L word?

MZbag-thanks for the pic link but i want to see them IRL  in my hands zipping them up my ankle and walking out with a giant smile on my face.

 PM anyone that knows who when where, and how Futura multi 38


----------



## 9distelle

Faith Evans in Lady Peep slingback


----------



## savvysgirl

Beyone in those gorgeous Daffs again!


----------



## foxcieyello

^It looks like she can't walk in them...

Really loving this color!


----------



## needloub

I'm not a huge fan of the super duper platform...maybe I need to see them in person


----------



## CelticLuv

I'm still not sold on the Daff's. To me they look like one is walking on stilts.


----------



## mzbag

foxcieyello said:


> ^It looks like she can't walk in them...
> 
> Really loving this color!


 
ita she's holding onto the Ecalade for support.

Also, looks like the shoe is coming off one foot the spacing in the back. 

The shoes are beautiful she looks very pretty !


----------



## babysweetums

everytime i see beyonce she gets blonder lol


----------



## ilovemylilo

^agree


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

She's the lead star on a new USA (cable) weekly tv series "Fairly Legal." She also had a brief scene in Rush Hour 3.[/QUOTE]


The first episode of Fairly Legal was great, her black suede Gerissimos got a lot of screen time.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oh, I love griessimos! they are so sexy!!
Still on the hunt for the multi colored ones.


----------



## flowergirly

needloub said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the super duper platform...





CelticLuv said:


> I'm still not sold on the Daff's. To me they look like one is walking on stilts.


ITA. Just, no ...


----------



## Akalyah

singsongjones said:


> And it's killing me...soon she'll look like Jack from the Nightmare Before Christmas if she doesnt eat a sandwich _*like right now*_!!!:lolots:


 

Yes.. omg i just thought it was me who noticed that.. lol lol


----------



## flowergirly

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Uwah Emma Watson
> 
> 
> b) that dress choice is still unfortunate it looks like she's about to go *ice skating*


That's it! I knew it reminded me of something, but I was stumped.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I did not like them @ all when I saw them in person on Sunday. The platform is sooo high it makes the shoe look weird. The color Beyonce has on is very pretty!! 



CelticLuv said:


> I'm still not sold on the Daff's. To me they look like one is walking on stilts.


----------



## moshi_moshi

when i first saw the daffs i didn't like them at all but after seeing them on i like them, especially those jade watersnake ones!!

i don't think i would purchase them for myself though.... if this makes any sense


----------



## rdgldy

*moshi,* makes total sense to me.  I feel the same way-I like them, just not for me.


----------



## Marrion

crystalhowlett said:


> Who is she, she is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> QUOTE=Marrion;18047363]
> 
> 
> Sarah Shahi


[/QUOTE]

Yeah, she is really gorgeous, i guess it's her spanish-iranian mixed descent. 
And i like her smile
she has website
http://www.sarahshahi.com/


----------



## babysweetums

4 si models all wearing louboutins haha think they planned it?
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2519957/irina-shayk-visits-the-late-show-09/


----------



## savvysgirl

Jessie J


----------



## Marrion

irina shayk


----------



## savvysgirl

Cheryl Cole


----------



## kett

I think the Dafs are growing on me too. Not sure if I would buy them still, but I like them.


----------



## Alegory

I saw the Daffs IRL
They are not attractive IMO they where on a girl 5'2
With them on and they where very "cartoonish "
She had the black kid and they have a very pointy tip 
I just don't think they are flatering.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dessye

rdgldy said:


> *moshi,* makes total sense to me. I feel the same way-I like them, just not for me.


 
I agree.  Not my style either but looks good on many people!


----------



## regeens

I think the Daffs are pretty, but not for me.


----------



## ashleyrobyn

LavenderIce said:


> Beyonce & Gwenyth



I think Gwenyth looks so amazing. Are those daffodiles that Beyonce has on?


----------



## bling*lover

The black napa dafs looked fab on Lea Michele the other day but i'm not loving them on beyonce, I don't really like the style generally even though the jade watersnake is awesome, but they do look good on some people!


----------



## ashleyrobyn

My little sis bought the daffs last week. Honestly I thought she was a little crazy when we were in the boutique, but now that she's rocking them on seriously- a daily basis (I think because she's so in love), they really have grown on me and they just fit some people's personality so well. We went to Vegas over the weekend and she just got compliment after compliment. I dig them now.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ They really do look good on some people but I don't think they do on Beyonce IMO!


----------



## bling*lover

Kim K wearing boulima again!


----------



## ceseeber

ashleyrobyn said:


> My little sis bought the daffs last week. Honestly I thought she was a little crazy when we were in the boutique, but now that she's rocking them on seriously- a daily basis (I think because she's so in love), they really have grown on me and they just fit some people's personality so well. We went to Vegas over the weekend and she just got compliment after compliment. I dig them now.


 
pictures, pictures, pictures please!?! Thy are so intriguing that I can't decide if I like them or love them


----------



## carlinha

IMO the daffodile are so outrageous enough as a style, that they should really be balanced by a toned down basic color such as black or beige nappa.... 

i think the bright colors should be left for more "basic" styles such as the AD which are not loud enough on its own as a style, so that the color/material is what grabs you.


----------



## SassySarah

Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition cover model, Irina Shayk in camel patent Biancas


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ she's gorgeous. Looks like nude alti pumps.


----------



## heatherB

^^Yeah, I think those are altis. Pretty though!


----------



## SassySarah

Rhianna


----------



## SassySarah

heatherB said:


> ^^Yeah, I think those are altis. Pretty though!



Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## BellaShoes

crystalhowlett said:


> Who is she, she is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> QUOTE=Marrion;18047363]
> 
> 
> Sarah Shahi



She stars in the new show Fairly Legal on USA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ LMAO .... new shoe?!?! heheheh


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ LMAO .... new shoe?!?! heheheh



My goodness, you are a fast one tonight!


----------



## SassySarah

Emily Blunt in nude Lady Peep!  Shoe twin!


----------



## SassySarah

Another of Rhianna


----------



## mzbag

SassySarah said:


> Another of Rhianna


 
Lovely shoe the color is beautiful !


----------



## carlinha

Blake Lively


----------



## candyapples88

carlinha said:


> Blake Lively



These look better when on a foot then as display.


----------



## 9distelle

Eva La Rue in Lady Peep


----------



## nillacobain

SassySarah said:


> Emily Blunt in nude Lady Peep! Shoe twin!


 

I just love this dress!


----------



## nillacobain

savvysgirl said:


> Beyone in those gorgeous Daffs again!


 
They look good on her!


----------



## ilirida

Does anyone know who Blakes dress is by?


----------



## fumi

^ I believe it's Pucci


----------



## Dessye

Beyonce and her jade watersnake Daffs!  Amazing!  I'm getting curious about this shoe and although it's def not my style, I'm dying to try it on!


----------



## lovechanel920

Sara Carbonero


----------



## 5elle

^^She looks utterly fantastic but those shoes look really odd, are they definitely CLs?


----------



## CelticLuv

lovechanel920 said:


> Sara Carbonero



Her DRESS!  Can anyone ID it???!!!
I'm not familiar with that style of CL's  unless maybe it's Lady Peep sling?


----------



## lovechanel920

CelticLuv said:


> Her DRESS!  Can anyone ID it???!!!
> I'm not familiar with that style of CL's  unless maybe it's Lady Peep sling?



Azzedine Alaia


----------



## wooler

lovechanel920 said:


> Azzedine Alaia



I thought it was from Victoria Beckham


----------



## lovechanel920

Scratch that, not Louboutins.


----------



## 5elle

still gorgeous though. Do we know what they are? I know they're not fakes


----------



## lovechanel920

Úrsula Mascaró. The whole collection looks like it has red soles.


----------



## fumi

I read somewhere that Victoria Beckham used shoes designed by Louboutin in her most recent fashion show.


----------



## lovechanel920

fumi said:


> I read somewhere that Victoria Beckham used shoes designed by Louboutin in her most recent fashion show.



I really liked the short boots. Are they going to be sold?


----------



## babysweetums

^ and i loved the tall ones! they were named the vicki botte...not sure if they will be sold yet but i hope so!!


----------



## calisurf

lovechanel920 said:


> Úrsula Mascaró. The whole collection looks like it has red soles.





5elle said:


> still gorgeous though. Do we know what they are? I know they're not fakes



Not fakes just really , kind of like Madden or Simpson KOs, I don't know what to say...

http://www.mascaro.com/?c=ursula#/colecciones/


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

9distelle said:


> Eva La Rue in Lady Peep



Ladies plz anyone identify her dress !!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Irina Shayk (sports illustrated) in fabulous camel patent Biancas - if anyone knows who makes this fur then please let me know.  I am desperate!


----------



## 5elle

calisurf said:


> Not fakes just really , kind of like Madden or Simpson KOs, I don't know what to say...
> 
> http://www.mascaro.com/?c=ursula#/colecciones/



Such a shame, because some of the designs are really nice.


----------



## lovechanel920

Brooklyn Decker in Bianca Back Zip Pumps


----------



## jeshika

lovechanel920 said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Bianca Back Zip Pumps



Her mini cabat is FABULOUS!!!  (digs my PO mini cabat out to carry tomorrow)

oh. nice shoes too, i guess.


----------



## jeshika

lovechanel920 said:


> Scratch that, not Louboutins.



 they don't look as well made as Loubs.


----------



## BellaShoes

fumi said:


> I read somewhere that Victoria Beckham used shoes designed by Louboutin in her most recent fashion show.



Yes, she used Louboutin Suede Boots both tall and ankle...


----------



## BellaShoes

I do not like how Brooklyn is wearing three different reds...


----------



## BellaShoes

Beyonce rocks the Daffodil not easy to do... she looks fab!


----------



## SassySarah

Perfect Day said:


> Irina Shayk (sports illustrated) in fabulous camel patent Biancas - if anyone knows who makes this fur then please let me know.  I am desperate!



I posted a pic of her last night and everyone said these were Clichy.  I thought they were Biancas too though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SassySarah said:


> I posted a pic of her last night and everyone said these were Clichy. I thought they were Biancas too though.


 
Nude alti.


----------



## SassySarah

Cheryl Cole in Maudissima


----------



## SassySarah

Jenny McCarthy in LP glitters?


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Glitter on glitter crime.


- Cat


----------



## jeshika

SassySarah said:


> Jenny McCarthy in LP glitters?





xoxoCat said:


> ^ Glitter on glitter crime.
> 
> 
> - Cat



i didn't even notice JM's dress. i was too distracted by the strange contraption the other person is wearing.


----------



## bling*lover

Love Jenny's dress, love the shoes, but would never wear the two together!

Not liking Brooklyn Decker's outfit, 3 different shades of red, brown coat and black bag


----------



## sophinette007

Noomi Rapace in Daffodile! Those shoes are everywhere on the red carpet lolThe first time I saw them I didn't like them, but after seeing some many celebrities modelling them, I am starting to love them, even if I don't think they will match my daily style of life lol. I still really like them but I don't think I would wear them very often but I would really love to try them on.

I love the way Beyoncé rocks them and in jade watersnake the shoe is stunning but I prefer the style in Black, I think with with this style we need to be sober because it is extravanganza! The Daffodile are already sold out on the CL website...


----------



## sophinette007

Some more pictures of Noomi Rapace and Daffodile
She seems to like them very much


----------



## heatherB

sophinette007 said:


> Noomi Rapace in Daffodile! Those shoes are everywhere on the red carpet lolThe first time I saw them I didn't like them, but after seeing some many celebrities modelling them, I am starting to love them, even if I don't think they will match my daily style of life lol. I still really like them but I don't think I would wear them very often but I would really love to try them on.
> 
> I love the way Beyoncé rocks them and in jade watersnake the shoe is stunning but I prefer the style in Black, I think with with this style we need to be sober because it is extravanganza! The Daffodile are already sold out on the CL website...


 
the Dafs look really great in this ensemble.


----------



## nillacobain

sophinette007 said:


> Noomi Rapace in Daffodile! Those shoes are everywhere on the red carpet lolThe first time I saw them I didn't like them, but after seeing some many celebrities modelling them, I am starting to love them, even if I don't think they will match my daily style of life lol. I still really like them but I don't think I would wear them very often but I would really love to try them on.
> 
> I love the way Beyoncé rocks them and in jade watersnake the shoe is stunning but I prefer the style in Black, I think with with this style we need to be sober because it is extravanganza! The Daffodile are already sold out on the CL website...


 
I agree with Heather... I love the Daffodiles with this outfit!


----------



## needloub

I think I made up my mind on the Daff's...I just can't get past the super-duper platform.  It just seems so cartoonish to me...


----------



## candyapples88

I like the Dafs on a foot rather than just sitting on display. They look a lot better on...


----------



## kett

I agree. They do nothing for me on display but with the right outfit....


----------



## Dessye

This is the genius of Msr. Louboutin.  He makes shoes that don't necessarily look good on the shelf but with the right outfit ---- BAM!  This is why I totally worship the man.


----------



## heatherB

^This!


----------



## ashleyrobyn

sophinette007 said:


> Some more pictures of Noomi Rapace and Daffodile
> She seems to like them very much



The daffs look super hot with this outfit. Believe it or not they're actually really comfortable. Maybe it takes a little getting used to as far as walking, but the super platform makes for a comfy shoe


----------



## Marrion

blake lively


----------



## Marrion

hilary rhoda


----------



## FlipDiver

Marrion said:


> blake lively



Who is that guy w/Blake Lively?


----------



## FlipDiver

needloub said:


> I think I made up my mind on the Daff's...I just can't get past the super-duper platform.  It just seems so *cartoonish* to me...



That's the word I was looking for! They look good on, but when I first saw them I thought it was a joke... or costume shoes...


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Who is that guy w/Blake Lively?



I believe, IIRC, that his name is Creeper McMolest.


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> I believe, IIRC, that his name is Creeper McMolest.



Hahaa! That's why she's clutching onto her dress!

Xoxo,
Creeper McMolest


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

Sincerely yours... 


LOL!


----------



## Marrion

FlipDiver said:


> Who is that guy w/Blake Lively?



He is film producer Harvey Weinstein, husband of Georgina Chapman (Marchesa)


----------



## crystalhowlett

Why is the blake so expensive?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I believe, IIRC, that his name is Creeper McMolest.



:lolots:  Is he a character on Grey's Anatomy?? :lolots:


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Why is the blake so expensive?



How much is are they Crystal? $995?  I actually think they might look quite cute and fun on with the right outfit.  I hope someone gets them I can see them modelled.


----------



## Dessye

Marrion said:


> He is film producer Harvey Weinstein, husband of Georgina Chapman (Marchesa)



Harvey Weinstein????  Oooo, I guess it would NOT be the best way to break into the business by calling 'hey, mister Creeper McMolester!!.."


----------



## Dessye

sophinette007 said:


> Noomi Rapace in Daffodile! Those shoes are everywhere on the red carpet lolThe first time I saw them I didn't like them, but after seeing some many celebrities modelling them, I am starting to love them, even if I don't think they will match my daily style of life lol. I still really like them but I don't think I would wear them very often but I would really love to try them on.
> 
> I love the way Beyoncé rocks them and in jade watersnake the shoe is stunning but I prefer the style in Black, I think with with this style we need to be sober because it is extravanganza! The Daffodile are already sold out on the CL website...



Wow, she wears them well!!!  I think Crystal had mentioned pairing it with skinny jeans - wooooweeee!


----------



## crystalhowlett

about $1022, 635e around there
DAff are very pin up, rockabilly style, I see Betty Page grabbing ankles in them. I would wear with skinny jeans or a pencil skirt something that will give a long sleek appearance
 Love the Jade ws this may be my jade style, so bold and sexy!



Dessye said:


> How much is are they Crystal? $995? I actually think they might look quite cute and fun on with the right outfit. I hope someone gets them I can see them modelled.


----------



## SassySarah

Paris Hilton


----------



## crystalhowlett

Goldmember??? I love goooold




SassySarah said:


> Paris Hilton


----------



## SassySarah

Paris on her 30th birthday in *open clics*


----------



## Marrion

crystalhowlett said:


> Goldmember???


:lolots:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Some more pictures of Noomi Rapace and Daffodile
> She seems to like them very much



Daffodile remind me YSL tribute pums, they look like very similar !!


----------



## SassySarah

Zoe Saldana in Lady Peep


----------



## LavenderIce

Irina Shayk


----------



## indypup

sophinette007 said:


> Some more pictures of Noomi Rapace and Daffodile
> She seems to like them very much



I still REALLY don't like Daffodiles, but I think that this is exactly how they should be worn.  This looks amazing.

*Jenay*, :lolots:  Eesh, I had no idea Georgina Chapman was married to him.  She's so gorgeous and he's... well... Creeper McCreepster.


----------



## savvysgirl

Not a celebrity, just a reality TV person. Amy Childs.


----------



## sophinette007

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Daffodile remind me YSL tribute pums, they look like very similar !!



I totally agree and since i am a hudge fan of tribtoo, the daffodile really start growing on me...but I really wonder if those are only for a party event with a lot of sitting or a photo shooting on a red carpet for paparazzi. I really would love to met the daf in real life
I really enjoy seeing modelling pictures of the daffodile. It is pure magic because on people feet they look like tribtoo from YSL or whatever stunning stuff but on display they only look like lady gaga extravaganza stuff. Amazing! I didn't know i was able to change my mind so much about a style!
They rocks with black suits or pencil skirts!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Denise Richards


----------



## crystalhowlett

NICE!!!!! GO Denise Go Denise, see she smiling and looking at her shoes!!

Amy needs a cobbler and topy fast among other help, looks like a white sales sticker wow wow!! uuk





savvysgirl said:


> Denise Richards


----------



## calisurf

Zoe

Paris is on a one-way, express train to creepy cougartown.


----------



## calisurf

Dessye said:


> Harvey Weinstein????  Oooo, I guess it would NOT be the best way to break into the business by calling 'hey, mister Creeper McMolester!!.."



Yeah probably not the best move!


----------



## SassySarah

calisurf said:


> Zoe
> 
> Paris is on a one-way, express train to creepy cougartown.


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^ looks just like her mother! Wonder what will happen if she pops a kid out?

*CAli* Like a good neighbor, state farm is there! 

Can I get a youtube video!!


----------



## candyapples88

savvysgirl said:


> Not a celebrity, just a reality TV person. Amy Childs.



Wow I thought that was Miley Cyrus for a second!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> :lolots: Is he a character on Grey's Anatomy?? :lolots:


----------



## jeshika

calisurf said:


> Zoe
> 
> Paris is on a one-way, express train to creepy cougartown.


----------



## karwood

Actress January Jones wearing Daffodile:


----------



## imskyhigh

^ that is the most bizarre outfit/shoe choice!?!?


----------



## mistyknightwin

I agree @ Imskyhigh, those shoes do nothing for that dress...


----------



## karwood

Olivia Palermo wearing Change of Guard:


----------



## mishybelle

^wow, she pulls that off so well!


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Olivia Palermo wearing Change of Guard:





mishybelle said:


> ^wow, she pulls that off so well!



yeah! i don't like the shoes but she makes it work!


----------



## jeshika

imskyhigh said:


> ^ that is the most bizarre outfit/shoe choice!?!?



 I hate the make up too. She is so pretty... the make-up artist needs to be fired!


----------



## karwood

Actress Blake Lively wearing Lady Lynch and Marchesa designer Georgina Chapman wearing black suede MBB:


----------



## clothingguru

^ I LOVE blakes dress on her!!! And Georgina LOVES marchesa!!!! (I think that looks like a marchesa dress to me) And i LOVE the blk suede MBB's!

*KAR*: WHATS THAT I SEE IN YOUR AVI !!!!!!!!  Show twin!


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> ^ I LOVE blakes dress on her!!! And Georgina LOVES marchesa!!!! (I think that looks like a marchesa dress to me) And i LOVE the blk suede MBB's!
> 
> *KAR*: WHATS THAT I SEE IN YOUR AVI !!!!!!!!  Show twin!




Of course, Georgina loves Marchesa! She is the co-founder  and designer  of the fashion label Marchesa.


Yesss! It is exactly what it is! : I was in love with the color the moment I saw your modeling pics


----------



## clothingguru

^ Oh that makes sooo much more sense! haha. DUH!

And YAY...glad to enable! ! They are amazing on you!


----------



## yazziestarr

karwood said:


> Olivia Palermo wearing Change of Guard:


*Karwood *I totally missed the CLs on her all I could see was your avi!
yay more framboise!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jeshika said:


> *I hate the make up too.* She is so pretty... the make-up artist needs to be fired!



THAT was the first thing I noticed!  I was like why did they put that yellow/gold shadow on her with that bright lip!?! Completely washed her out! Well I know why they did it because of the "gold" in her gown but it looks terrible  Then add the outfit on top with the daf's and it's like what is going on 


On another topic MBB in black suede with Marchesa =


----------



## crystalhowlett

yes she wears them well:salute:



karwood said:


> Olivia Palermo wearing Change of Guard:


----------



## flowergirly

karwood said:


> Actress *Blake Lively* wearing Lady Lynch and Marchesa designer *Georgina Chapman* wearing black suede MBB:


Uhh, can you say: _awwwwk-ward!_


But on a fashion note, the Lady Lynch's are


----------



## karwood

flowergirly said:


> Uhh, can you say: _awwwwk-ward!_



I'm must be missing something here, because I'm not sure what's awkward in this pic


----------



## AEGIS

she truly does bc i didn't really like these shoes upon first sight



crystalhowlett said:


> yes she wears them well:salute:


----------



## AEGIS

im uncomfortable with everything in this pic. from her hair.to her lips. to her eye shadow....well everything



karwood said:


> Actress January Jones wearing Daffodile:


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> I think I made up my mind on the Daff's...I just can't get past the super-duper platform.  It just seems so cartoonish to me...



i kinda sorta hate them. they look really heavy and not very elegant at all


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> These look better when on a foot then as display.



she looks so relaxed and easy. i love it


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> I'm must be missing something here, because I'm not sure what's awkward in this pic


 
I was wondering the same thing......!


----------



## AEGIS

bling*lover said:


> Kim K wearing boulima again!



i absolutely love these shoes.  do they still make them?


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Yes they are $1125 boutique exclusive: But online they are sold out in every size except 41!
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/boulima-160mm.html


----------



## candyapples88

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Yes they are $1125 boutique exclusive: But online they are sold out in every size except 41!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/boulima-160mm.html



I've also called every possible resource and they are sold out everywhere (besides the 41 online, also Madison has a pair in 39.5 - their last!). You can't special order them either. Trust me, I was DYING to have these shoes...but no luck


----------



## Marrion

Sports Illustrated people


----------



## 9distelle

Izabel Goulart in Lady Peep


----------



## 9distelle

...


----------



## heatherB

FlipDiver said:


> Who is that guy w/Blake Lively?


 
I had the same reaction. 



jenaywins said:


> I believe, IIRC, that his name is Creeper McMolest.


 
Yes, *jenay*, I believe you are right.


----------



## AEGIS

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Yes they are $1125 boutique exclusive: But online they are sold out in every size except 41!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/boulima-160mm.html


----------



## heatherB

karwood said:


> Actress January Jones wearing Daffodile:


 
She is so beautiful in Mad Men, but I have never seen her look good anywhere else. I think she tries too hard to get away from the classic look she wears on the show, but that really suits her best. IMO she was an odd choice to be the face of Versace, although I think that the contrast is what they were probably going for.


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:


>



May try west hollywood boutique, that were I purchased mine. Identical to Jada's


love January's McQ dress but seems to much for her especially with the DAff's


----------



## SassySarah

America Ferrera


----------



## crystalhowlett

wow she has lost weight! looks so pretty and mature now


----------



## icecreamom

America looks super pretty


----------



## needloub

America looks great!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Heidi Klum (love them both )


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

SassySarah said:


> Kim Kardashian in Maggies on stage with Prince, before he kicked her off stage.


  thanks for Prince  and hello, this is my first writing here, sorry not English speaker


----------



## calisurf

heatherB said:


> She is so beautiful in Mad Men, but I have never seen her look good anywhere else. I think she tries too hard to get away from the classic look she wears on the show, but that really suits her best. IMO she was an odd choice to be the face of Versace, although I think that the contrast is what they were probably going for.



ITA!  And I think she should fire her stylist immediately. Shes obv getting bad advice!


----------



## SalesQueen

_Love her and those shoes...._


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SassySarah said:


> America Ferrera



I think those shoes are a bit big for her, I can't wear shoes if they don't fit perfectly or don't have strap.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nadja Borlin


----------



## nyjaesmith

how do you post pics?


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Nadja Borlin



Wow, I don't know who this is but I love her dress, hair and shoes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce


----------



## kett

Jessie J in Toutenkaboucle in her video Price Tag.


----------



## bling*lover

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


 
YOWZA!!!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



Beautiful


----------



## AEGIS

nyjaesmith said:


> how do you post pics?



i still havent figured it out lol


----------



## carlinha

beyonce's totally fallen for the daffodile... 3 pairs already!


----------



## AEGIS

i was gonna post the beyonce pics.  i still hate them.


----------



## nyjaesmith

carlinha said:


> beyonce's totally fallen for the daffodile... 3 pairs already!




lol i was thinking the same thing. There is a plixi photo of her on Twitter wearing Boulima but i don't know how to post


----------



## nyjaesmith

Blurry pic of Bey in Boulima


----------



## nyjaesmith

AEGIS said:


> i still havent figured it out lol



This helped me. http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nyjaesmith said:


> Blurry pic of Bey in Boulima



That outfit is


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> beyonce's totally fallen for the daffodile... 3 pairs already!





AEGIS said:


> i was gonna post the beyonce pics.  i still hate them.


I honestly had little love for this shoe but after seeing it modeled & trying it on I'm coming around on this shoe.  Its so comfy & looks good on.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Evelyn Lozada (Basketball Wive's) in Maggie,Daff's and Brandaplato

http://twitpic.com/3vzfp5


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Isla Fisher


----------



## AEGIS

rihanna is working her classics?

how do you post pics in the thread?


----------



## AEGIS

isla is cute the real question is why abigail breslin is dressed like a 45 year old housewife who's attempting to "spice" it up for her husband with an outfit she thinks is cool?


----------



## purseinsanity

^OMG, you're right!  I didn't even recognize her!


----------



## purseinsanity

icecreamom said:


> America looks super pretty


----------



## bling*lover

< for Rihanna, its about time she starting doing something better with her hair styles, I can almost get over the color with it being this way!

OMG Abigail Breslin, I would never have known it was her!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*bling*lover* same here..I was wondering "who's this girl" until I saw Aegis's post..to think that a few years ago she was just a tiny little girl in Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I know what you mean, I was actually thinking of when she was even younger then that in Raising Helen with Kate Hudson!! They grow up so fast, just like Dakota Fanning and.... well I guess the list could go on and on!


----------



## sobe2009

OMG!!!! Abigail Breslin.... I am officially old now !!


----------



## jancedtif

AEGIS said:


> isla is cute the real question is why abigail breslin is dressed like a 45 year old housewife who's attempting to "spice" it up for her husband with an outfit she thinks is cool?


:lolots:


----------



## LornaLou

Beyonce's shoes are simply stunning, I love the stress Dafodile's but I just can't get used to the huge platform, it's way too high for me but she looks amazing.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


 

What is the name of Beyonce's Shoe? And What is the price?


----------



## SassySarah

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> What is the name of Beyonce's Shoe



Daffodile


----------



## crystalhowlett

kett said:


> Jessie J in Toutenkaboucle in her video Price Tag.





listened to the whole song, weird to sing bout money not buying happiness with red soles!! UH Oprah


----------



## crystalhowlett

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> What is the name of Beyonce's Shoe? And What is the price?




think some where in the $3g's


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

crystalhowlett said:


> think some where in the $3g's


 
I love those but


----------



## crystalhowlett

ya,,^^^ I haven't passed the $1000 range yet. They are pretty, DIY is looking very tempting right now!!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet live in concert wearing Very Mix


----------



## RS1972

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, I don't know who this is but I love her dress, hair and shoes!


 
She's on the soap Days of our Lives


----------



## AEGIS

crystalhowlett said:


> think some where in the $3g's



does CL provide celebrities with shoes? or do you think she's actually paying for them?


----------



## nyjaesmith

AEGIS said:


> does CL provide celebrities with shoes? or do you think she's actually paying for them?




i read that Janet Jackson,Dita Von Teese,Swizz Beatz and Alicia Keys get free shoes from CL but idk about Bey


----------



## SassySarah

nyjaesmith said:


> Janet live in concert wearing Very Mix



Wow Janet looks great!


----------



## SassySarah

Rhianna in Pagalle Plato


----------



## singsongjones

^^Beyonce wore shoes that looked to be glitter Daffs at the game last night as well...will try to snag a pic


----------



## alyssa08

they were strass! there's a picture one or two pages back.

I'm surprised beiber hasn't been spotted in CLs yet. he seems to love sneakers.


----------



## singsongjones

^^^I just saw the close-up...


----------



## AEGIS

is she equally confused by that terrible phony pony on her head? atrocious. 




SassySarah said:


> Rhianna in Pagalle Plato


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> i was gonna post the beyonce pics.  i still hate them.



Yeah, I still don't like them as well.  IMO, they look worse strassed...


----------



## LavenderIce

I love celebs in CLs but, what I love even more is "two-fer" celebs in CLs.  

Beyonce & Rihanna


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I love those but



i think they're over $6K !! eeep! and the stardust lace ones are $4200 right? i just can't like this style no matter how hard i try. no daf for nerdy


----------



## LavenderIce

Tweeted by Dita


----------



## clothingguru

^ O ____ MMMMMMM____G!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Dita



Don't shoot me but those look like lettuce to me. albeit very sparkly lettuce.


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:


> does CL provide celebrities with shoes? or do you think she's actually paying for them?



If I was to say, I think she bought them. Im sure Louboutin sends a few free b's which is awful since celebs have more than enough money to buy every pair. EEEK Nerdy said over $6k(wonder if the cost is related to the amount of crystal's) I just keep seeing my car next to a pair of heels, which is a more comfortable mode of transportation. DIY time for real!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Bey is an A list celeb so I would think she gets them for free. It happens all the time. Of course they can afford to buy them but they are also walking advertisements. 

All I know is I wish I got free CLs.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Monica


----------



## heatherB

jeshika said:


> Don't shoot me but those look like lettuce to me. albeit very sparkly lettuce.


 


That's okay, I love lettuce!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeshika said:


> Don't shoot me but those look like lettuce to me. albeit very sparkly lettuce.



hahahahaha they do!!


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> I love celebs in CLs but, what I love even more is "two-fer" celebs in CLs.
> 
> Beyonce & Rihanna



they look ridiculous from this angle :/


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Don't shoot me but those look like lettuce to me. albeit very sparkly lettuce.



... The prettiest salad fixins I ever did see.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> Don't shoot me but those look like lettuce to me. albeit very sparkly lettuce.


 
:lolots: That would be the most expensive head of lettuce I've heard of!


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i think they're over $6K !! eeep! and the stardust lace ones are $4200 right? i just can't like this style no matter how hard i try. no daf for nerdy


 
Whoa, 6K???  I'll take the croc instead, thanks!   I'm with you on the Daf, not for me.  Though I'd like to try it on to see what it looks like on me and also the Lady Daf.


----------



## bling*lover

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Dita


 
OH MY GOOD LORD, I died and went to green sparkly heaven . I'm not usually much of a green person, but they are so fab!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Leann Rimes


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Dita


----------



## michellejy

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Dita


----------



## needloub

jeshika said:


> Don't shoot me but those look like lettuce to me. albeit very sparkly lettuce.


 
LOL!  Don't shoot me either because that color is so blah...maybe it's the picture?


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Boulima:


----------



## pixiesparkle

I haven't seen much of the black Boulima on celebs..they look really good on SJP!!


----------



## karwood

Brooklyn Decker wearing tanzanite suede Bibi:


----------



## babysweetums

AEGIS said:


> does CL provide celebrities with shoes? or do you think she's actually paying for them?



i read a quote directly from christian louboutin ( im pretty sure it was posted in a thread on this forum) that he almost never gives free shoes or discounts to celebs or anyone....anyone else remember reading that?


----------



## candyapples88

babysweetums said:


> i read a quote directly from christian louboutin ( im pretty sure it was posted in a thread on this forum) that he almost never gives free shoes or discounts to celebs or anyone....anyone else remember reading that?



For some reason I get the feeling that he wouldn't. I mean, he doesn't even allow refunds for paying customers.


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> For some reason I get the feeling that he wouldn't. I mean, he doesn't even allow refunds for paying customers.



he doesnt?


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> he doesnt?



No, only exchange or store credit within 10 days. You only get refunded if you buy from the online boutique.


----------



## jeshika

candyapples88 said:


> For some reason I get the feeling that he wouldn't. I mean, he doesn't even allow refunds for paying customers.



Yes, that's what i read.

The only person (that i've read) that has been gifted CLs is his god daughter, elisa sednaoui. LUCKY DUCK!


----------



## SassySarah

Isla Fisher in Bibi


----------



## SassySarah

Kate Moss


----------



## jenayb

it is my understanding that yes he _does_ gift certain celebrities shoes.... Do you honestly think that Dita paid for every single pair of amazing, exclusive, one of a kind Louboutins in her closet?


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Isla Fisher in Bibi


 
She is sooooo underrated IMO... I just lurrve her!


----------



## SassySarah

Cheryl Cole


----------



## aoqtpi

OMG, drooling over both those Bibis! ... must remember I'm on a ban... come on willpower!


----------



## babysweetums

not that it matters but this was the article or at least a version of it....http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2010/03/danielle_steel_is_christian_lo.html
obviously i cant vouch for how reputable it is but personally i believe it =)


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cityfashionista said:


> Bey is an A list celeb so I would think she gets them for free. It happens all the time. Of course they can afford to buy them but they are also walking advertisements.
> 
> All I know is I wish I got free CLs.


 

Both wrong, maybe yes or no??? only he knows I guess.  I would love a gifted pair made just for me

I really have to say that I never craved Louboutins until I found this site then noticed celebs wearing and then they were every where, Well I only noticed 2 pair advertised in March Vogue for NM or Nordies(Rb Lady Daff) and NAP(4A black python booty) I think I like them even more in black than grey suede n python on NM website.

But who cares really.......


----------



## LVOEnyc

JLo... Bey... Blake... Rihanna... all too perfect! Love those ladies and their style!


----------



## karwood

Elle McPherson wearing black suede Balota:


----------



## karwood

Actress Miranda Makaroff wearing framboise suede Balota:






Also at the same event, Gala Gonzalez wearing Mago. Not sure who she is, but I certainly think it's worth posting the pic, mostly because of the shoes:


----------



## jenayb

Mago! Mago! Mago!


----------



## karwood

Singer Monica wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## CelticLuv

^ even though I absolutely love the python, they're still not doing anything for me. 
I'm just not a fan of the style at all.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Mago! Mago! Mago!



Be still my heart! They look so good!!! WHEN O WHEN will they become available?!?!?!

PS. The Dublin boutique and HN will be receiving the mago 140 sometime between now and mid-April... (i know... not very HELPFUL! grr!)


----------



## mishybelle

karwood said:


> Actress Miranda Makaroff wearing framboise suede Balota:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also at the same event, Gala Gonzalez wearing Mago. Not sure who she is, but I certainly think it's worth posting the pic, mostly because of the shoes:


 
Mago and Balota!!! Serious CL amazingness overload here!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeshika said:


> Be still my heart! They look so good!!! WHEN O WHEN will they become available?!?!?!
> 
> PS. The Dublin boutique and HN will be receiving the mago 140 sometime between now and mid-April... (i know... not very HELPFUL! grr!)


 
*jeshika- *Bergdorf got the Mago! Confirmed via Twitter


----------



## melialuvs2shop

is it me, or does Elle look strange with sunnies on in that photo?


----------



## aoqtpi

CelticLuv said:


> ^ even though I absolutely love the python, they're still not doing anything for me.
> I'm just not a fan of the style at all.



Yeah, I still think the platform looks clunky...


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Actress Miranda Makaroff wearing framboise suede Balota:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also at the same event, Gala Gonzalez wearing Mago. Not sure who she is, but I certainly think it's worth posting the pic, mostly because of the shoes:




OH BOY...the MAGO and the BALOTA....


----------



## SassySarah

CelticLuv said:


> ^ even though I absolutely love the python, they're still not doing anything for me.
> I'm just not a fan of the style at all.



I totally agree!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

karwood said:


> Singer Monica wearing Lady Daf:



Clown shoes.....


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Singer Monica wearing Lady Daf:


 
From certain angles they look OK, but from the picture above, they look ridiculous!


----------



## needloub

^^ita!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K 






JLo


----------



## SassySarah

Jennifer Lopez keeps getting prettier every time I see her!  Love her!


----------



## SassySarah

Irina Shayk


----------



## HermesLuv

jenaywins said:


> it is my understanding that yes he _does_ gift certain celebrities shoes.... Do you honestly think that Dita paid for every single pair of amazing, exclusive, one of a kind Louboutins in her closet?




I completely agree. These celebrities are definitely receiving them directly from him as gifts, which is why many of them have so many styles that we can't even get!  Even Chad Ochocinco is receiving free pairs and posting them on twitter.


----------



## HermesLuv

BlondeBarbie said:


> Clown shoes.....




yea, not a fan of the Daffs.


----------



## bling*lover

I think the Daff's look great on Kim K, and of course whats not to love about JLO!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Idk...for some reason I think the Daf looks better on Beyonce and Monica rather than Kim. I think it's because her legs are shorter so the shoe tends to consume her leg more and it looks kind of off.


----------



## LVOEnyc

candyapples88 said:


> Idk...for some reason I think the Daf looks better on Beyonce and Monica rather than Kim. I think it's because her legs are shorter so the shoe tends to consume her leg more and it looks kind of off.



This! Maybe if they weren't paired with a long skirt. They look great on Bey.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> Be still my heart! They look so good!!! WHEN O WHEN will they become available?!?!?!
> 
> PS. The Dublin boutique and HN will be receiving the mago 140 sometime between now and mid-April... (i know... not very HELPFUL! grr!)



now til April..The blue Mago looksss oh so stunning on her feetttt!!
Im on the waitlist at JJR..sure hope they don't forget to notify me when they arrive. If I miss out on these as well I'm going to have a heart attack


----------



## SongbirdDiva

LaLa @her hubby Carmelo Anthony first game as a New York Knick


----------



## clothingguru

I am personally not a fan of the daf's myself but some people can pull them off


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> now til April..*The blue Mago looksss oh so stunning on her feetttt!!*
> Im on the waitlist at JJR..sure hope they don't forget to notify me when they arrive. If I miss out on these as well I'm going to have a heart attack



I KNOW its making me want them soooooo BAD!


----------



## FlipDiver

^CG, I saw peacock MBPs at Barneys NYC last wknd.  Sorry, not sure what height or size availability.  (Also sorry I can't Pm right now, I can't access TPF at work and I'm on my iPhone at lunch right now


----------



## Dessye

Those boots look so fab on JLo!  She looks good no matter what she's wearing...  I want her boots!!!!  I tried them on in suede and the top of the boot comes to my groin....  Like I'm wearing boot pants.


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> now til April..The blue Mago looksss oh so stunning on her feetttt!!
> Im on the waitlist at JJR..sure hope they don't forget to notify me when they arrive. If I miss out on these as well I'm going to have a heart attack



I think *dezy *said that they are already available at Bergdorf Goodman?


----------



## jenayb

HermesLuv said:


> I completely agree. These celebrities are definitely receiving them directly from him as gifts, which is why many of them have so many styles that we can't even get! Even Chad Ochocinco is receiving free pairs and posting them on twitter.


 
LOL! I can totally see him doing something like that!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> LOL! I can totally see him doing something like that!



smiley in your signature---  *BEST EVER!!!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeshika said:


> I think *dezy *said that they are already available at Bergdorf Goodman?


 
yes they are! I had tweeted Bergdorf asking about the Jade Biancas :cry: and she sent me a pic of the mago and said they got them in.


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> I think *dezy *said that they are already available at Bergdorf Goodman?



They are not available. I called BG women shoe salon in NYC and they do not have them at their store yet.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> They are not available. I called BG women shoe salon in NYC and they do not have them at their store yet.


 
ok then I guess who ever handles their twitter acount didn't know what she was talking about. Sorry to cause the excitement girls.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> They are not available. I called BG women shoe salon in NYC and they do not have them at their store yet.


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ok then I guess who ever handles their twitter acount didn't know what she was talking about. Sorry to cause the excitement girls.


 


I just called, too, and while they are expecting them, they're not in!


----------



## SassySarah

Kim K, I know a lot of you don't like her but I think she looks great here so I had to post.


----------



## rockvixen76

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



I'm just not loving these, they are pretty and all being strass but I think they make her feet look HUGE!!! Can only imagine just how MAHOOOSIVE they would make my size 41/42 boats appear!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

man Lala's shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Media Takeout said they are custom blue and orange for the Knicks but i don't think they are.


----------



## foxcieyello

i saw that too on mediatakeout.  They have no clue what they are talking about.  There isn't any orange on them...I think they are talking about the red sole.


----------



## clothingguru

SassySarah said:


> Kim K, I know a lot of you don't like her but I think she looks great here so I had to post.



LOVE HER LOOK HERE! i  the lucifers in beige!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## LavenderIce

Olivia Palermo


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Cheryl Cole


----------



## Marrion

Snejana Onopko


----------



## Marrion

Jimena "Ximena" Navarrete


----------



## FlipDiver

Saw this in the Wardrobe forum.  The closet of some billionaire's socialite/model daughter in London, Tamara Ecclestone, is featured in Hello mag:  http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/201102144948/exclusive/tamara-ecclestone/interview/1/

"'Im not a spoilt, ungrateful brat who doesnt know the value of money,' insists the model, whose enormous walk-in wardrobe boasts 14 shelves stacked with Christian Louboutin shoes alone, a further 22 pairs of Ugg boots and at least 50 pairs of pumps. She also has a Hermès Birkin handbag in each of the 17 shades."






I see framboise MBBs, and maybe coffee Bibi?


----------



## pixiesparkle

I spot something that looks like flannel Bianca and brown YSL Tribtoos?


----------



## bling*lover

FlipDiver said:


> Saw this in the Wardrobe forum. The closet of some billionaire's socialite/model daughter in London, Tamara Ecclestone, is featured in Hello mag: http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/201102144948/exclusive/tamara-ecclestone/interview/1/
> 
> "'Im not a spoilt, ungrateful brat who doesnt know the value of money,' insists the model, whose enormous walk-in wardrobe boasts 14 shelves stacked with Christian Louboutin shoes alone, a further 22 pairs of Ugg boots and at least 50 pairs of pumps. She also has a Hermès Birkin handbag in each of the 17 shades."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see framboise MBBs, and maybe coffee Bibi?


 
HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!!


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> Saw this in the Wardrobe forum.  The closet of some billionaire's socialite/model daughter in London, Tamara Ecclestone, is featured in Hello mag:  http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/201102144948/exclusive/tamara-ecclestone/interview/1/
> 
> "'Im not a spoilt, ungrateful brat who doesnt know the value of money,' insists the model, whose enormous walk-in wardrobe boasts 14 shelves stacked with Christian Louboutin shoes alone, a further 22 pairs of Ugg boots and at least 50 pairs of pumps. She also has a Hermès Birkin handbag in each of the 17 shades."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see framboise MBBs, and maybe coffee Bibi?



why would anyone need *12 *pairs of UGGs?!?! But oh man, I'm so jelly of her closet!!!

this part made me sad though -

'Tamara said she made the mistake of going online to see peoples  reactions to these comments. I was so hated, she said. It made me  want to run a warm bath and cut my wrists.'


----------



## singsongjones

^^ I know, right?


----------



## FlipDiver

**22* pairs of Uggs!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, that girl has a lot of shoes!! Dang!! Mind you if Kamilla cane back and showed us her finished closet I bet it would look similar if not bigger!


----------



## AEGIS

she's worn them the best i think



karwood said:


> Singer Monica wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## nyjaesmith

Beyonce


----------



## lovechanel920

Katie Cassidy


----------



## carlinha

^i don't know who that girl is, but she looks beautiful!

beyonce looks hot too!!!!

and i *dream* of that girl's closet  ... one day!


----------



## FlipDiver

^I think she's from Gossip Girl?


----------



## karwood

FlipDiver said:


> ^I think she's from Gossip Girl?



Yup. Her character lasted for only for the first half of this season's GG. Unless, they are planning to bring her back because Serena is now dating her brother. Yes, one of guilty pleasures is watching GG :shame:

Back to topic...


----------



## foxcieyello

Love those shoes.  I wonder what color pigalles those are...


----------



## taumax

If CL says he doesn't give free/discounted shoes to celebrities that's probably true. That however does not stop Saks, Nieman Marcus, or other distributors from giving shes out for free.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe Kardashian tweeted this picture


----------



## FlipDiver

Every time I hear Khloe K's name, I think of the SNL Kardashian skit where they have the 3 sisters introduced:  

"I'm Kim, I'm the pretty one."  
"I'm Kourtney, I'm the smart one."  
"And I'm Khloe!  I'm third!"


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe Kardashian tweeted this picture


 
OMG this just confirmed it, Jade ADs will be mine, and this is what will happen with DH


----------



## clothingguru

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe Kardashian tweeted this picture




 OMG i NEED these JADE AD's now ! And...im not a fan of the daf but in the RB suede,.....DAMN! So hot!


----------



## clothingguru

Marrion said:


> Jimena "Ximena" Navarrete



She looks divinely classy here! Love it!


----------



## babysweetums

i dont know who katie cassidy is but wow she looksgreat!


----------



## creighbaby

FlipDiver said:


> Every time I hear Khloe K's name, I think of the SNL Kardashian skit where they have the 3 sisters introduced:
> 
> "I'm Kim, I'm the pretty one."
> "I'm Kourtney, I'm the smart one."
> "And I'm Khloe!  I'm third!"



:lolots:


----------



## sumnboutme

FlipDiver said:


> Who is that guy w/Blake Lively?



Lol, that's Georgina Chapman's husband


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> ^I think she's from Gossip Girl?



She was also on the new Melrose show on the CW.

I'm not loving the sleeves, but other than that I think this is a great outfit! I so often wish I was blonde


----------



## jenayb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe Kardashian tweeted this picture



There isn't a single shoe here that I care about. 


...... Ok, maybe the ADs...


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> Lol, that's Georgina Chapman's husband



*WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????  gorgeous stunning elegant beautiful georgina chapman sleeps with THAT??!?!?!?!??!! *


----------



## singsongjones

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe Kardashian tweeted this picture


 I want them all...right now, please!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

argghhhh!!! jade watersnake slapping me in the face! i NEED THOSE ADS!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> *WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???? gorgeous stunning elegant beautiful georgina chapman sleeps with THAT??!?!?!?!??!! *


 
my thoughts exactly! Although I have a strong feeling she doesn't actually sleep with him


----------



## flowergirly

carlinha said:


> *WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????  gorgeous stunning elegant beautiful georgina chapman sleeps with THAT??!?!?!?!??!! *


If you only knew what really happens around that ... 


She *is* gorgeous, tho.


----------



## LVOEnyc

carlinha said:


> *WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????  gorgeous stunning elegant beautiful georgina chapman sleeps with THAT??!?!?!?!??!! *



ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LVOEnyc

lovechanel920 said:


> Katie Cassidy



This outfit is to die for!!!!!! Seriously, I love every part of it


----------



## LavenderIce

Alexa Vega


----------



## LavenderIce

Raven Simone


----------



## cl-pig

Melania ***** in Pigalles


----------



## karwood

Actress Michelle Monaghan. I think she is wearing either Pigalle or Pigalle Plato:


----------



## cts900

^^Pretty dress.


----------



## savvysgirl

Halie Berry


----------



## savvysgirl

Paris Hilton


----------



## savvysgirl

Kate Moss


----------



## ikaesmallz

lovechanel920 said:


> Katie Cassidy



OMG she is just STUNNING!  Her outfit is perfection.


----------



## hazeltt

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe Kardashian tweeted this picture




Did she get all these pairs for free?


----------



## AEGIS

oh these just popped up on ebay.  very nice.



lovechanel920 said:


> Katie Cassidy


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> Every time I hear Khloe K's name, I think of the SNL Kardashian skit where they have the 3 sisters introduced:
> 
> "I'm Kim, I'm the pretty one."
> "I'm Kourtney, I'm the smart one."
> "And I'm Khloe!  I'm third!"





lmao...damn...that's funny!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> *WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????  gorgeous stunning elegant beautiful georgina chapman sleeps with THAT??!?!?!?!??!! *




hahaha, apparently since they have a kid...


----------



## bling*lover

LavenderIce said:


> Raven Simone


 
Gorgeous, love that dress!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Raven is looking GOOD these days! I need that diet! And Melania's dress is gorgy


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

karwood said:


> They are not available. I called BG women shoe salon in NYC and they do not have them at their store yet.




i've been to BG every day for 3 days straight (don't judge me) and have not seen them. maybe they're waiting to put them out or something ?!


----------



## mishybelle

Change of the Guard is starting to grow on me...


----------



## NANI1972

sumnboutme said:


> hahaha, apparently since they have a kid...


 
Two words: Artificial Insemination


----------



## sumnboutme

NANI1972 said:


> Two words: Artificial Insemination



two better words: Bank Roll


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i've been to BG every day for 3 days straight (don't judge me) and have not seen them. maybe they're waiting to put them out or something ?!


----------



## MadameElle

Watching the 83 Academy Awards and there was a new JLo hascommercial for the Venus razor.  She was wearing the Lady Clou Noued (sp?) in nude and MBP black.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLWpmsSLEoM


----------



## Cityfashionista

MadameElle said:


> Watching the 83 Academy Awards and there was a new JLo hascommercial for the Venus razor.  She was wearing the Lady Clou Noued (sp?) in nude and MBP black.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLWpmsSLEoM




Good eye! I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## jenayb

savvysgirl said:


> Kate Moss



You know, since she got engaged she's been just glowing. She looks so much happier now than when she was with Pete What's-his-name.

Happy, or sober... I can't tell which, but it's definitely one of the two.


----------



## LavenderIce

Shoshanna Lonstein


----------



## LavenderIce

Renee Zellweger


----------



## LavenderIce

Katy Perry


----------



## LavenderIce

Taylor Swift


----------



## nyjaesmith

Heidi Klum


----------



## nyjaesmith

Jessica Alba   and Kim K.


----------



## candyapples88

nyjaesmith said:


> Heidi Klum



The Daf looks amazing on her. These shoes are definitely for people with longs legs, which is odd since the platform is so high.


----------



## Jönathan

candyapples88 said:


> The Daf looks amazing on her. These shoes are definitely for people with longs legs, which is odd since the platform is so high.



I totally agree! I think the Daf's are gorgeous...especially the Strassed ones!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Heidi Klum @Elton John's Annual Oscar Viewing Party


----------



## 5elle

SongbirdDiva said:


> Heidi Klum @Elton John's Annual Oscar Viewing Party



Love the strassed Daffodiles! And I hate Daffodiles!!! And Seal, oh Seal


----------



## rockvixen76

I don't really like the Dafs...........but they look awesome on Heidi and I definitely wouldn't say no if someone was to buy me a pair!!!!


----------



## jeshika

candyapples88 said:


> The Daf looks amazing on her. These shoes are definitely for people with longs legs, which is odd since the platform is so high.



i think it's because the platform is so high that's why it works for people with long legs. the proportion is just off for people who are vertically challenged, like myself.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## indypup

Would Nicole notice if I stole her Ayers NP?


----------



## carlinha

^she would *indypup*, she wears those shoes quite a bit!

(and for freaking good reason, they are DIVINE!!!  i still dream he will bring back this python skin one day )


----------



## nyjaesmith

Bey is on her 4th pair of Daf's


----------



## CelticLuv

^ Beyonce must really love the Daf style. They look good on her!


----------



## lovechanel920

Bigger pic of Shoshanna's shoes


----------



## CelticLuv

*OMG, I LOVE them!!!!*
although they are definitely way too big on her and no heel grips that I can see. I wonder how she walked in them....I would be flopping out of them with every step.


----------



## needloub

jeshika said:


> i think it's because the platform is so high that's why it works for people with long legs. the proportion is just off for people who are vertically challenged, like myself.



Maybe that's it!  I am not a fan of the Daff's because the platform seems "clownish" to me, but they really work with Heidi's super long legs...


----------



## Alegory

needloub said:


> Maybe that's it!  I am not a fan of the Daff's because the platform seems "clownish" to me, but they really work with Heidi's super long legs...



I tried the Daff on and it look like I had horse hooves /feet!
(I have a 34" inseam ) so really long legs I'm 5'10 with out shoes.
It was very strange looking*
They have that nasty stitch in front that makes them look like boats !
Later that day my friend and I went to a fetich store . ( to buy a gag gift for a coworker ) we saw some really similar shoes. I was definitely convince they are not a shoe for*me.


----------



## 5elle

Alegory said:


> I tried the Daff on and it look like I had horse hooves /feet!
> (I have a 34" inseam ) so really long legs I'm 5'10 with out shoes.
> It was very strange looking*
> They have that nasty stitch in front that makes them look like boats !
> Later that day my friend and I went to a fetich store . ( to buy a gag gift for a coworker ) we saw some really similar shoes. I was definitely convince they are not a shoe for*me.



Yes I agree, they look fetish-y to me too, but let's be honest, that's what inspired the pigalle.

WHAT is Nicole wearing? Python? Any chance of SO-ing that skin?!


----------



## Alegory

5elle said:


> Yes I agree, they look fetish-y to me too, but let's be honest, that's what inspired the pigalle.
> 
> WHAT is Nicole wearing? Python? Any chance of SO-ing that skin?!



True !!!!
These are far from the Pigalle. I own the Pigalle and have never seen a close copy or simillar shoe in such a store . The Pigalle screams sexy to me not clownish like most have said!
I like when a shoe looks effortless ! Daff look heavy.


----------



## indypup

5elle said:


> WHAT is Nicole wearing? Python? Any chance of SO-ing that skin?!



Nicole is wearing an older style NP, the Ayers Roccia Python.  And by older, I mean 2007.  Someone else (like *asha* or *carla*) could tell you for sure when they were released, but back in 2007, *foxycleopatra* posted her pair.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-me-find-cl-roccia-python-no-very-196221.html

(post 6)

They are SO gorgeous, but I highly, HIGHLY doubt you could SO them.  Never hurts to ask!

*C*, one day we will have our pairs!


----------



## karwood

Gwyneth Paltrow taking a break from wearing her glitter Pigalle Plato:


----------



## karwood

Scarlett Johanssen wearing Marale booties:


----------



## cts900

karwood said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow taking a break from wearing her glitter Pigalle Plato:



That picture makes me so happy. Thanks for posting, *kar*.


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow taking a break from wearing her glitter Pigalle Plato:


I LOVE LOVE LOVE HER DRESS and her hair and HER !


----------



## cl-pig

*Mar Saura - Gold TP Awards 2010*


----------



## clothingguru

SongbirdDiva said:


> Heidi Klum @Elton John's Annual Oscar Viewing Party



Heidi looks amazing as always! And im not a fan of the Dafs per say but i LOVE these on her! They are stunning with her outfit and her legs are insane!


----------



## clothingguru

nyjaesmith said:


> Jessica Alba   and Kim K.


 Clou.....


----------



## mal

5elle said:


> Love the strassed Daffodiles! And I hate Daffodiles!!! And Seal, oh Seal


Mmmm hmmm... nice accessory!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## CelticLuv

I am really loving Rihanna's look here. 
Her hair finally looks really great and makes her allover style polished!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Totally agree, i'm still not really a huge fan of her hair color BUT she has been trying a bit harder lately, and she looks great here! Boy she loves piggies!


----------



## Layla76

I was just coming here to post those Rihanna pictures. Perfect from head to toe!


----------



## erinmiyu

^^really? i think she looks like she grabbed her boyfriend's shirt and is doing the "walk of shame", albeit in a polished manner.


----------



## ct462

erinmiyu said:


> ^^really? i think she looks like she grabbed her boyfriend's shirt and is doing the "walk of shame", albeit in a polished manner.



ITA!!! I'm still not liking that hair color on her but this style makes it look more polished


----------



## Alegory

I remember Rhianna was so prety with dark Long hair 
This red wig and every other one she uses need to go!
No more getting creative on your hair focuss on music .I love her GGGBad
Cd I play it all the time . I miss RI RI!


----------



## Louboufan

ITA, her style has been off for the past 1-1.5 years.


erinmiyu said:


> ^^really? i think she looks like she grabbed her boyfriend's shirt and is doing the "walk of shame", albeit in a polished manner.


----------



## calisurf

ack...anklet!


----------



## AEGIS

erinmiyu said:


> ^^really? i think she looks like she grabbed her boyfriend's shirt and is doing the "walk of shame", albeit in a polished manner.




omg you're right lol


----------



## AEGIS

nyjaesmith said:


> Jessica Alba   and Kim K.



so much weave in the kim kay photo...between her, ciara, and lala lol


----------



## savvysgirl

Blake Lively


----------



## savvysgirl

Fiona Phillips (TV presenter in UK)


----------



## Pfnille

HermesLuv said:


> I completely agree. These celebrities are definitely receiving them directly from him as gifts, which is why many of them have so many styles that we can't even get!  Even Chad Ochocinco is receiving free pairs and posting them on twitter.



I believe that they revieve some shoes as gifts - but I am so absolutely sure they also pay. Someone said they didn't believe Dita ever paid for her custom-made shoes. I remember her saying that she spends all her money on shoes and clothes. Currently she is planning a pair of boots with Louboutin (it appears they're (business) friends), and she might get a discount - but not free!


----------



## CsharpM

Ronnie Wood - Christian Louboutin Louis sneakers


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Is that even a real person? It looks like 1 of Madame Tussaud's wax statues!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

savvysgirl said:


> Blake Lively


 

IRG!!! I want those sooooo bad!!


----------



## elfgirl

CsharpM said:


> Ronnie Wood - Christian Louboutin Louis sneakers



His head looks pasted on.


----------



## CelticLuv

CsharpM said:


> Ronnie Wood - Christian Louboutin Louis sneakers



oh my. his head looks like an inflating (elongating) balloon!


----------



## Indieana

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Is that even a real person? It looks like 1 of Madame Tussaud's wax statues!


----------



## nillacobain

savvysgirl said:


> Fiona Phillips (TV presenter in UK)


 
Decolzeps!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lala Vasquez 










Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Love this look on Audrina, she looks fab!


----------



## clothingguru

^ ITA she is FABULOUS!


----------



## mishybelle

Oh dear. I love Lala, but those bangs


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K


----------



## hazeltt

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Is that even a real person? It looks like 1 of Madame Tussaud's wax statues!


----------



## cts900

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



I don't love that top.


----------



## Dessye

CelticLuv said:


> *OMG, I LOVE them!!!!*
> although they are definitely way too big on her and no heel grips that I can see. I wonder how she walked in them....I would be flopping out of them with every step.



I have noticed that many celebrities have significant gaps at the back of their heels but still don't step out of the shoes (that would be very embarrassing).  I wonder what their trick is?  Is there a skin super glue??   I've always wondered at this


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> I have noticed that many celebrities have significant gaps at the back of their heels but still don't step out of the shoes (that would be very embarrassing).  I wonder what their trick is?  Is there a skin super glue??   I've always wondered at this



That's funny...I've noticed this too and wondered who the hell their stylists are that they can't even buy them the correct size shoes!


----------



## bling*lover

Nicole Ritchie


----------



## lovechanel920

Frankie Sandford


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

calisurf said:


> ack...anklet!



lol i thought I was the only one who had that reaction.  Her weave looks really messed up here too!  I cannot call this look polished 



bling*lover said:


> ^^ Is that even a real person? It looks like 1 of Madame Tussaud's wax statues!


:lolots: so mean! hahaha.




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lala Vasquez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna



Finally pulled that clown wig back.  Looking a little better but I really just don't get Ri-Ri's style it's like she's trying so hard to be fashion forward that she's missing the point.  She's so pretty and could be so classic or edgy in the best way it's a shame....


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

CsharpM said:


> Ronnie Wood - Christian Louboutin Louis sneakers




artyhat:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## melialuvs2shop

^^^  Bridget sure loves those satin HPs!!!  



meanwhile...  am i the only one bothered by the fact that three toes are making a full appearance?


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ Not at all, every time she is posted with peep toes people say this. It's a bit creepy...


----------



## cl-pig

Emmanuelle Chriqui @ the screening of Elektra Luxx


----------



## kohckamyxa

Tyra Banks in Change of the Guard. Sorry for the bad picture, it's from America's next top model.


----------



## aoqtpi

cl-pig said:


> Emmanuelle Chriqui @ the screening of Elektra Luxx



Emmanuelle always looks fantastic!


----------



## Blondina93

Victoria Justice


----------



## Alice1979

^I don't know who she is but she looks amazing!


----------



## stilly

Blondina93 said:


> Victoria Justice


 
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Blake Lively


----------



## ochie

^^^ gorgeous! I love her dress!!


----------



## 5elle

lovechanel920 said:


> Blake Lively



I usually hate these shoes but that whole outfit is just


----------



## kett

^^ this


----------



## hazeltt

5elle said:


> I usually hate these shoes but that whole outfit is just



I agree! But she just pulls off anything so well!


----------



## bling*lover

hazeltt said:


> I agree! But she just pulls off anything so well!


 
She really does, and i'm so in love with her Chanel!


----------



## SophieLov

When I grow up i wanna be Blake Lively


----------



## shy-da

Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Olivia Palermo


----------



## jancedtif

^^Lovely!!!!


----------



## Indieana

Gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## Indieana

^^ I like this look on Nicole


----------



## SassySarah

Nicole Scherzinger in Daffs


----------



## SassySarah

Blake Lively shopping for CL's!


----------



## Faraasha

^ she was with Msr. Louboutin on that particular shopping trip...


----------



## SassySarah

Faraasha said:


> ^ she was with Msr. Louboutin on that particular shopping trip...



Lucky girl!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

SassySarah said:


> Nicole Scherzinger in Daffs



wtf...hahaha the turban and the pointy skirt.  I usually look down first when i look at a womans outfit but I couldn't even get to the daffs because everything was so busy


----------



## jeshika

AHHHH, return of the turban!!! remember when one of Kardashians was trying to channel the spirits?



VeryStylishGirl said:


> wtf...hahaha the turban and the pointy skirt.  I usually look down first when i look at a womans outfit but I couldn't even get to the daffs because everything was so busy



totally agree *VSG*! the turban and the skirt don't even match! maybe her hair was wet and she was trying to dry it on her way out?


----------



## aoqtpi

Not liking either of their headgear. 

I wonder what shopping for CLs with Msr would be like... Would she get a discount? I would have thought that she would just go to the showroom in his atelier.


----------



## karwood

Actress Zoe Saldana wearing Luxura:


----------



## karwood

NeNe Leaks wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## jancedtif

Loving Zoe's look!


----------



## surlygirl

jancedtif said:


> Loving Zoe's look!



hi, *jan*! me, too! she always looks so chic. and i saw the luxura or whatever that style is called at the nm trunk show ...


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Surly*!!


----------



## surlygirl

jancedtif said:


> Hey *Surly*!!





i kinda like Nicole Scherzinger's outfit, just not the turban with it. the skirt with the Daffs work for me.


----------



## RedBottomLover

surlygirl said:


> i kinda like Nicole Scherzinger's outfit, just not the turban with it. the skirt with the Daffs work for me.


me too *surly*. not a fan of the turban but the rest of the outfit works.


----------



## clothingguru

lovechanel920 said:


> Olivia Palermo


Gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

I just found this on InStyle.com

http://fashiondesigners.instyle.com/who_is_wearing/thumbs/christian-louboutin/results.html?

I'm not 100% positive which ones have already been posted so I didn't want to repost.


----------



## bling*lover

I  Nicole Ritchie!


----------



## heyarnoldy

Beyonce in Daff (?)
Gorgeous shoe 
I think you guys would enjoy this blog: http://****yeahlouboutin.tumblr.com/
has tons of pics of celebs in Loubs!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Errrrmmmm ummmmmm... Interesting blog name....


----------



## FlipDiver

Lol I just noticed that!


----------



## bling*lover

heyarnoldy said:


> Beyonce in Daff (?)
> Gorgeous shoe
> I think you guys would enjoy this blog: *http://****yeahlouboutin.tumblr.com/*
> has tons of pics of celebs in Loubs!


 
  Thats a very interesting name for a blog!


----------



## heyarnoldy

Ahh sorry about the profanity lol. Not my blog but I follow it on tumblr and alot of "specialty" blogs have that. Just thought you guess would enjoy it regardless of the name lol I know I do. :shame:


----------



## bling*lover

^^ lol its ok its not your fault, just an interesting name thats all. I had a look though, some pretty good celeb pics in there!


----------



## kohckamyxa

That blog has pictures that are stolen from this forum...
http://****yeahlouboutin.tumblr.com/post/3363236801

Look how many times this picture is reblogged...


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Thats carlinha   I didn't look that far into it, i just looked at a few celeb pics on the 1st page!


----------



## Indieana

SassySarah said:


> Blake Lively shopping for CL's!




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-takes-Gossip-Girl-star-shopping-Paris.html


I wish..


----------



## 5elle

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Thats carlinha   I didn't look that far into it, i just looked at a few celeb pics on the 1st page!



Yep, not cool  The blogger is obviously a member here to have access to the pics...just saying.

With regards to the name of the blog, the F***yeahwhoever is a common meme for tumblrs so I don't have a huge issue with that.


----------



## 5elle

Indieana said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-takes-Gossip-Girl-star-shopping-Paris.html
> 
> 
> I wish..



The kind of platonic male friend every woman should have...


----------



## melissateece

omg i would killl for rihannas louboutins! i would also love to get hold of the SATC2 crystal pigalles they are amazing! however they are rarer than rocking horse ****!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Mary J. Blige in MBP


----------



## SophieLov

melissateece said:


> omg i would killl for rihannas louboutins! i would also love to get hold of the SATC2 crystal pigalles they are amazing! however they are rarer than rocking horse ****!



.... WHOA


----------



## carlinha

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Thats carlinha   I didn't look that far into it, i just looked at a few celeb pics on the 1st page!



dang... i'm famous.  NOT COOL!!!!! :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## FlipDiver

^wow we have to watermark our own mod shots now?

Btw u look hot in that pic carlinha! And now you're famous, woo-hoo!!


----------



## michellejy

carlinha said:


> dang... i'm famous.  NOT COOL!!!!! :censor::censor::censor:



If you look at the link, it says what blog that photo was originally posted on. Since it's a pretty blatant copyright violation, you should be able to have the photos removed.


----------



## carlinha

FlipDiver said:


> ^wow we have to watermark our own mod shots now?
> 
> Btw u look hot in that pic carlinha! And now you're famous, woo-hoo!!



i usually watermark my pics, but supposedly it is very easy to remove them (i don't know how, but i think karwood's husband showed her how he could do it in a second)... so it seems almost useless to even go through this extra safety step 

thank you


----------



## michellejy

^ Your foot tattoo is so distinctive anyway that it's not like someone else can pretend they were their own photos.


----------



## carlinha

michellejy said:


> ^ Your foot tattoo is so distinctive anyway that it's not like someone else can pretend they were their own photos.



i know exactly!  i thought my tattoo would BE my watermark!


----------



## michellejy

Are you familiar with the melavond person who posted your photo to her blog in the first place? That's what the link I posted above said was the source of that photo.


----------



## carlinha

michellejy said:


> Are you familiar with the melavond person who posted your photo to her blog in the first place? That's what the link I posted above said was the source of that photo.



no i don't know who that is at all....


----------



## heyarnoldy

People on tumblr take picture credit pretty seriously and I'm guessing you don't have one but if you ask for them to take it down or put credit on the pic then they probably will. If they do then under the picture it would have (source : carlinha @ tpf) or something like that and everyone will see it.

Honestly, tumblr is mostly teenagers who post and reblog pictures they find and like. I don't think they meant to claim it as yours. I can see how it would bother you since it's your picture though!


----------



## jenayb

michellejy said:


> ^ Your foot tattoo is so distinctive anyway that it's not like someone else can pretend they were their own photos.





carlinha said:


> i know exactly!  i thought my tattoo would BE my watermark!



Oh come on. I have that same tattoo! 



*C* you should def email them and have your pic(s) removed.


----------



## Dessye

^^^Yes, definitely.  This is not the kind of fame I would want either.


----------



## Marrion

Izolda Ishanishvili


----------



## foxcieyello

I find it hard to admire the shoes when her hair is all I can look at


----------



## crystalhowlett

Carla is famous!! and why not, look at those legs!  




kohckamyxa said:


> That blog has pictures that are stolen from this forum...
> http://****yeahlouboutin.tumblr.com/post/3363236801
> 
> Look how many times this picture is reblogged...


----------



## cl-pig

Bridget Moynahan @ the 'Battle: Los Angeles' Premiere wearing Pigalles


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria wearing MBP:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Singer Monica


----------



## SassySarah

Kim K


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Kim K


 
God Avil looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## nillacobain

jenaywins said:


> God Avil looks absolutely ridiculous.


 
I was about to write the same thing!!!


----------



## SophieLov

LOL I refrained from posting something similar when I saw it too ^^


----------



## bling*lover

SophieLov said:


> LOL I refrained from posting something similar when I saw it too ^^


 
As did I


----------



## 5elle

Avril is not a teen anymore, but she insists on dressing like one ush: Anyway, back to CLs - I can't believe hod good Dafs look with skinny black pants! Amazing!


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Eva Longoria wearing MBP:




The MBPs look really gorgeous even with such a simple, casual outfit!


----------



## xoxoCat

jenaywins said:


> God Avil looks absolutely ridiculous.



I actually prefer Avril's outfit over Kim's. Kim's outfit, once again, looks like it was meticulously picked out by her stylists and fit to conform to every trend. Avril at least is expressing her personal style. 

Anyways, I nonetheless love the Daffodiles, but I think they're a red-carpet shoe. Looks good only from a distance. 

Cat.


----------



## jenayb

xoxoCat said:


> I actually prefer Avril's outfit over Kim's. Kim's outfit, once again, looks like it was meticulously picked out by her stylists and fit to conform to every trend. Avril at least is expressing her personal style.
> 
> Anyways, I nonetheless love the Daffodiles, but I think they're a red-carpet shoe. Looks good only from a distance.
> 
> Cat.



I don't think that Avril is expressing anything but her undying desire to be taken seriously as a punk rocker.  Avril honestly looks more styled than Kim does, and she looks ridiculous. At least Kim looks styled and GOOD!


----------



## alyssa08

hazeltt said:


> The MBPs look really gorgeous even with such a simple, casual outfit!



I was thinking the exact same thing! I need a black satin peep toe now.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> I don't think that Avril is expressing anything but her undying desire to be taken seriously as a punk rocker.  Avril honestly looks more styled than Kim does, and she looks ridiculous. At least Kim looks styled and GOOD!


 
 
Avril's look here is just completely Blah... and whats with the green and pink bits in her hair, didn't we get over that in high school. On the plus side though (if there is 1) I do actually like the look of her necklace!


----------



## cl-pig

Nicky Hilton at a French Connection event wearing Pigalles


----------



## jenayb

cl-pig said:


> Nicky Hilton at a French Connection event wearing Pigalles


 
 I have this same dress!!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Avril's look here is just completely Blah... and whats with the green and pink bits in her hair, didn't we get over that in high school. On the plus side though (if there is 1) I do actually like the look of her necklace!


 
Agreed! You know what's funny is that she has such amazingly gorgeous hair, albeit most of it is likely extensions, that I don't understand why she ruins it with the pink and green...


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Yeah I wonder why myself! I think she does the rock chick thing completely the wrong way, she could still do rock chick and look fab at the same time!

Anyway, Nicky Hilton looks fab in that pic. Oh and jenay I bet you look just as fab in the dress aswell


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Yeah I wonder why myself! I think she does the rock chick thing completely the wrong way, she could still do rock chick and look fab at the same time!
> 
> Anyway, Nicky Hilton looks fab in that pic. Oh and jenay I bet you look just as fab in the dress aswell


----------



## mishybelle

karwood said:


> NeNe Leaks wearing Lady Daf:


 
I love me some NeNe, but dayum! She must be so tall in the Ladys Dafs. Over 6 ft for sure and touching those lamps haging from the ceiling.


----------



## lovechanel920

Eva Longoria


----------



## bling*lover

Kim K wearing her black Daffs again, (I think she likes them)

Pictures from stars and their Hermes thread!


----------



## calisurf

i love them -- so comfy and tall!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ So do I. I think she looks great here, some of the ladies in the Hermes thread didn't really like her pants or her shoes  But I actually really like this look on her. (of course I may be the only 1)


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Bianca sling:


----------



## karwood

cl-pig said:


> Nicky Hilton at a French Connection event wearing Pigalles



Speaking of Nicky Hilton, I though I post this funny but embarrassing pic. It turns out Jaime King was also wearing the same dress as Nicky to the same event. Oops! fashion faux pas!ush:


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon  wearing Clownita


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Speaking of Nicky Hilton, I though I post this funny but embarrassing pic. It turns out Jaime King was also wearing the same dress as Nicky to the same event. Oops! fashion faux pas!ush:



I think I like the belted version better


----------



## rock_girl

^^^  ITA!  It looks so much better with the belt.


----------



## cl-pig

Rihanna wearing Nude Pigalles on the Chelsea Lately show


----------



## calisurf

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Bianca sling:



She does not look good here.


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Speaking of Nicky Hilton, I though I post this funny but embarrassing pic. It turns out Jaime King was also wearing the same dress as Nicky to the same event. Oops! fashion faux pas!ush:



and nicky wore it better!!!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

cl-pig said:


> Rihanna wearing Nude Pigalles on the Chelsea Lately show




I'm begging you Ri-ri give that wig back to Ronald McDonald and get your own do'....:devil:


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:


----------



## BijouBleu

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I'm begging you Ri-ri give that wig back to Ronald McDonald and get your own do'....:devil:


----------



## Dessye

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I'm begging you Ri-ri give that wig back to Ronald McDonald and get your own do'....:devil:


----------



## IslandSpice

karwood said:


> NeNe Leaks wearing Lady Daf:


 
Can anyone ID this dress? I love it!


----------



## kisenian

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I'm begging you Ri-ri give that wig back to Ronald McDonald and get your own do'....:devil:





i agree!


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread, VB in Daffodiles (sp?):
































Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/03/12/victoria-beckham-shocked-to-be-expecting-a-girl/


----------



## candyapples88

nillacobain said:


> From her thread, VB in Daffodiles (sp?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/03/12/victoria-beckham-shocked-to-be-expecting-a-girl/



LOVE her jacket.


----------



## cts900

^^ Me, too! The color is so pretty.


----------



## candyapples88

I don't know who this is...but I see the Luxura


----------



## candyapples88

Tres Decolletes Pump


----------



## candyapples88

Cat Deeley in black Balota


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Thats an interesting picture lol!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Since VB is expecting a baby i wonder if she will start wearing flats?


----------



## jeshika

Stole this from the BV forum - Luxura

From Vogue Turkey


----------



## cts900

I think Cat is precious and that photo made me lol.


----------



## gymangel812

anyone know who makes her jacket??


nillacobain said:


> From her thread, VB in Daffodiles (sp?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/03/12/victoria-beckham-shocked-to-be-expecting-a-girl/


----------



## nyjaesmith

gymangel812 said:


> anyone know who makes her jacket??



Marc Jacobs
http://coolspotters.com/musicians/v...ing/marc-jacobs-cutaway-jacket#medium-1306241


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> Cat Deeley in black Balota



STEAL MY HEART! I LOVE THEM! I want them in EVERY COLOR!


----------



## Nolia

I'm a teacher, and morbidly excited to see the 2011 flick Bad Teacher.  Watching the trailer, I think I spoted Diaz in a pair of CLs?

http://shoppingblog.com/2011pics/cameron_diaz_bad_teacher_poster.jpg


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Yes, those are the Fifre ankle booties


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> I'm a teacher, and morbidly excited to see the 2011 flick Bad Teacher.  Watching the trailer, I think I spoted Diaz in a pair of CLs?
> 
> http://shoppingblog.com/2011pics/cameron_diaz_bad_teacher_poster.jpg



lol.  I am also a teacher and my DH pointed that poster out to me also .


----------



## mishybelle

VB in Daffodiles while prego? Anyone know how far along she is? 5 mos or so? I heard they are expecting a girl


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

i love the daf on VB


----------



## pixiesparkle

candyapples88 said:


> I don't know who this is...but I see the Luxura


She's Behati, one of the Victoria's Secret angels and also my age!!!   the Luxura on her


----------



## FreshLilies

Can anyone ID VB's jacket? It is amazing, I need it


----------



## FlipDiver

FreshLilies said:


> Can anyone ID VB's jacket? It is amazing, I need it


 
Hi FreshLilies,

nyjaesmith already ID'd it as Marc Jacobs 

Marc Jacobs
http://coolspotters.com/musicians/vi...medium-1306241


----------



## bling*lover

To any women wearing a shoe like the Daffs whilst pregnant, I salute you!! And I think VB looks great in them!


----------



## FreshLilies

Sweeet, thanks *flip*! A little out of my price range haha.

Here's Kim in Lady Daf. She looks good here. I like embellished jackets on her. The tails on the back are a bit odd though.


----------



## Fashionistavava

I was going to buy the CL's Rihanna has on my by big toe always slides to the front lol


----------



## cl-pig

Nicky Hilton out in beverly hills wearing Pigalles


----------



## karwood

Kudos to VB for rockin in those Daffs!! I absolutely love this woman, she is my style icon!

Elle MacPherson wearing Lucifer Bow:


----------



## karwood

Kate Moss. I "_think_" she is wearing Contente:


----------



## AEGIS

monica seems to have a really proper shoe game. love it



mistyknightwin said:


> Singer Monica


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> God Avil looks absolutely ridiculous.



im not sure why she's rocking the same look she did in like 1999.  nobody cares anymore. like grow up.  her music even sounds the same.....and it's lame


----------



## candyapples88

Side-show Bob decided to make another appearance


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Side-show Bob decided to make another appearance


 
Gah!!!  She really does look like Side-Show Bob here!


----------



## Dessye

KimK really loves her Daffs! But I must say, she looks great in them.  I love her purse 

I love Monica's Ecotrash!  Is this a clear version?


----------



## bling*lover

candyapples88 said:


> Side-show Bob decided to make another appearance


 
Oh Rihanna


----------



## Indieana

candyapples88 said:


> Side-show Bob decided to make another appearance


----------



## LavenderIce

Christine Tiegen


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## daniigo




----------



## daniigo

Does anyone know what those CL's Kylie is wearing are?????


----------



## daniigo

25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lf13ozJ3jI1qzoaqio1_500.jpg


----------



## Hipployta

daniigo said:


> Does anyone know what those CL's Kylie is wearing are?????


  Lady Clou


----------



## taumax

Wow, VB doesn't even have a baby bump. She looks fantastic! Although I don't know how she is walking in those...anybody else notice her heel slipping? But her style is for sure fantastic!


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## candyapples88

lovechanel920 said:


>



Shoe twin! I love her...her singing gives me goose bumps.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Same here, I went to see burlesque several times and each time she starts singing that 1st song in the club, total goosebumps!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Evelyn Lozada in Changing of the Guard


----------



## SassySarah

Vanessa Minnillo in Pigalles


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## 9distelle

Brenda Song in Lady Peep 150 Nude Patent


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim K


----------



## alyssa08

she looks so cute and sweet^


----------



## lovechanel920

Emma Roberts in Daf


----------



## karwood

^^  I really like the Daff, but not on her. They look too big for her small frame


----------



## trustlove

^ita


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## karwood

^ oy! ush:


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> ^ oy! ush:



Agreed


----------



## a_mo

Rhianna looks like Ronald McDonald! I...CAN'T....DEAL!


----------



## SophieLov

Oh for Pete sake sometimes I wish rhianna would not leave the house until she gets over her premature mid life crisis! I'm getting awfully tired of wanting to take a weed hacker to her hair


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> ^^ I really like the Daff, but not on her. They look too big for her small frame


 
Yup.  This is why I can't wear the Daf styles.


----------



## FreshLilies

a_mo said:


> Rhianna looks like Ronald McDonald! I...CAN'T....DEAL!



Hahaha soooo true!!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> ^^ i really like the daff, but not on her. They look too big for her small frame


 
ita


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> ^^ I really like the Daff, but not on her. They look too big for her small frame


 
As soon as I saw that picture I thought the same thing! Not a good look for her at all!


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## SassySarah

Love Vanessa Minnillo!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Me too, shes gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

Nicky Hilton wearing black vp spikes!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

lovechanel920 said:


> Emma Roberts in Daf



what are the name of these shoes i love them, are they available in stores?


----------



## Indieana

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Indieana

..Rachael Taylor in my fave Gressimos, Minka Kelly


----------



## bling*lover

Indieana said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


 
There is a little too much going on there for my liking!


----------



## Indieana

bling*lover said:


> There is a little too much going on there for my liking!




ITA!!


----------



## 5elle

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> what are the name of these shoes i love them, are they available in stores?



They are called Daffodile and yes, out now. Do a quick search in this subforum


----------



## 5elle

Indieana said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt



This should work but she is the wrong shape. You need to be stick thin and flat chested to pull off this look.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

5elle said:


> They are called Daffodile and yes, out now. Do a quick search in this subforum



Thanks for the info. I just checked them out they are TDF


----------



## Nolia

Can someone find a pic of a celeb or model wearing the Lady Peep in Nude Glitter?


----------



## PeepToe

SophieLov said:


> Oh for Pete sake sometimes I wish rhianna would not leave the house until she gets over her premature mid life crisis! I'm getting awfully tired of wanting to take a weed hacker to her hair


 I find her ridiculously annoying


----------



## Nolia

Charlotte from SATC2... CLs?  A site just referred to them as "strappy pumps"


----------



## mishybelle

^ they look like Very Croise


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^yep!! very croise


----------



## mommywithstyle

Saw these on LC (Lauren Conrad) in the latest People Style Watch.  Anyone know what style this is??


----------



## nillacobain

mommywithstyle said:


> Saw these on LC (Lauren Conrad) in the latest People Style Watch. Anyone know what style this is??


 

Quepi Reci 140mm


----------



## needloub

^^And I still love them!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Indieana said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


 I love JLH but this look is just
She looks much better when she's..well..thinner


----------



## jenayb

nillacobain said:


> Quepi Reci 140mm



I want these sooooo bad!  

I almost managed to snag them from a wonderful tPFer () but they were too big!


----------



## mommywithstyle

nillacobain said:


> Quepi Reci 140mm



Thank you!!

I'm dying for them! ahhhhh


----------



## nunumgl

justkell said:


> Alicia Keys


 

OH MY GOODNESS!!! I have seen the boutique exclusives on the CL website and have been drooling over them " Big SIGH" LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

Julianne Hough


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Burke


----------



## LavenderIce

Kimora Lee


----------



## LavenderIce

Leslie Mann


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Julianne Hough



Gosh I really like this shoe!!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of the Charlie's Angels actresses


----------



## lovechanel920

Lara Bingle


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Julianne Hough


 
These are cute on!


----------



## Pfnille

Amazing photoshoot with the lovely Mila Kunis! 
She's been looking so stunning lately... Those eyes. And those CLs are photographed so well.


----------



## karwood

Model Constance Jablonski wearing pomice Boulima:


----------



## karwood

Model Hilary Rhoda wearing nude patent Pigalle Plato:


----------



## bling*lover

I love Mila Kunis and she looks hot in that pic!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson at Barnes&Nobles


----------



## icecreamom

*Ka*r, can't stop looking at your avi! Love, Love the Royal Blue! 

P.S. couldn't control myself, Back to topic. Sorry :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

Janet, I don't think you pic the right outfit for those shoes


----------



## Babilu

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



My gosh...what's going on with her hair?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Mila Kunis looks sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Mila looks amazing!  What style is she wearing in that pic?


----------



## Vodkaine

inspiredgem said:


> Mila looks amazing!  What style is she wearing in that pic?



She's wearing Archidisco  

Close up of the shoes HERE


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma Roberts


----------



## LavenderIce

Helena Christiansen


----------



## natassha68

OMG!!!! that dress !!.... can anyone ID it??





LavenderIce said:


> Helena Christiansen


----------



## Vodkaine

natassha68 said:


> OMG!!!! that dress !!.... can anyone ID it??



This is Farage's collection (so are the glasses - but of course, not the shoes  )


----------



## jancedtif

inspiredgem said:


> Mila looks amazing!  What style is she wearing in that pic?



She's wearing the ones in my avy pic, only I think hers are 120s and mine are 100s!  HTH!

Oops I forgot to give you the name:  Archidisco


----------



## Tiffyista

sunshinequeen said:


> Audrina Patridge


 
That had these on OutNet for 400!!! I should have got em


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nyjaesmith said:


> Janet Jackson at Barnes&Nobles



ooooh love those in all black!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Helena Christiansen


 
I just love this dress


----------



## clothingguru

LavenderIce said:


> Helena Christiansen



LOVEEE this dress!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving. 

New thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...y-celebrities-cls-thread-post-pix-671098.html


----------

